# Pakistan's Energy & Water - News and Updates



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*German Company to Set up Solar Energy Project*

Reference: http://www.thebioenergysite.com/news/5439/german-company-to-set-up-solar-energy-project

PAKISTAN - *AZUR Energy Group of Germany* will set up a 50 MegaWatt Solar project in Pakistan and a feasibility report in this regard has already been formulated.

This was told by a German Energy Group delegation during a visit by the Board of Investment (BOI) on Wednesday, reports Dawn.com. 

The delegation also called on Minister of State and Chairman BOI Saleem H. Mandviwala and discussed investment opportunities in various sectors of the economy including the energy sector in Pakistan. 

The chairman of AZUR Energy Group of Germany said that his company has already prepared a feasibility report and a ground survey is being conducted at Multan and Bahawalpur areas and negotiations for the acquiring of land for the project is also in progress. 

He said that in the next step the AZUR Energy Group of Germany will bring solar energy technology in Pakistan. 

Speaking on the occasion, Saleem H Mandviwala said that Pakistan is an ideal location for investment in various sectors including the energy sector. 

He said that Pakistan has adopted a liberal investor friendly policy, broad features of which include, proactive facilitation and guarantees of equal treatment of both local and foreign investors, easy tariff structures and a liberal regime on repatriation of profits. 

The minister also welcomed the German delegation and appreciated them for their interest in investing in Pakistan. 

He highlighted the policy parameters of investment in Pakistan. 

While stressing so he underlined the policy which allows 100 per cent foreign equity in the major sectors and full repatriation of profits and dividends in all the sectors. 

It was further explained that the average rate of return is almost 30 per cent and in some cases up to 50 per cent. 

A detailed presentation on investment opportunities available in Pakistan was also made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reference:
DAWN.COM | Front Page | Work on Iran power project to begin soon

Friday, 26 Feb, 2010 

QUETTA: Tahir Basharat Cheema, the managing director of Pakistan Electric Power Company, has said that three power plants will be installed in the country to ensure smooth and cheap electricity.

Addressing a press conference here on Thursday, he said that *Pepco had held talks with the Iranian government for purchasing 1,000 MW* of electricity and feasibility reports prepared by both countries had been submitted to the authorities concerned.

He said a *50MW coal power plant would soon be set up in Punjab*. It will use coal from Balochistan. *A similar plant with a capacity of 1,200MW* would be set up in Sindh, he added.

Mr Cheema said that an agreement was signed last week under which *Iran would supply 100MW to meet the power needs of Balochistans coastal region*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

KARACHI: Sindh's Chief Minister, Syed Qaim Ali Shah, has said Thar 

Reference:
Thar Coal Project beneficial for entire country: Sindh CM - Pakistan Business News, Pakistan Finance News, Stock Exchange Market, Budget, Money, Economy, Investors, Banking, Rates | OnePakistan.com

Coal Water Energy Project is the most important project as it will not only bring development and prosperity in Sindh but will also be beneficial for Pakistan in general.

Shah made the statement during a meeting with the Chief Executive, officers amd consultants of Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company on Wednesday evening. He said that there is an acute shortage of electricity in the country. and the power shortage is a;sp increasing with rapid population growth. The Thar Coal project will help to cater the electricity need of the country for years.

The Sindh CM said that Pakistans development and prosperity depend on thecompletion of this project. *He told the meeting that the Sindh govt is providing basic infrastructure in the Thar as water supply is being ensured while an Air-Strip is also being developed to provide services to the small aircraft*. He apprised many development projects are underway while land surveys have been started. Syed Qaim Ali Shah said that we need the coal of Thar and we want coal digging and exploration of other resources be started as soon as possible. *He noted that a Pakistani scientist has given assurance that a 500 megawatt electricity generation plant could be established through the gasification of coal at only one block of Thar Coal site, within one-and-half years.*



Reference: Steel Guru : Feasibility report of Thar Coal to be finalized by June 2010

Feasibility report completed by June 2010
Just 2% usage of Thar Coal Can Produce 20,000 Mega Watts of Electricity for next 40Years ,without any single Second of Load Shedding.
and if the whole reserves are utilized, then it could easily be imagined how much energy could be generated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

u know frankly speaking yes it will help reduce the load shedding in the country but such projects will hike the power tarrif. We have peoples in poor peoples in Pakistan they will have to suffer more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pepco to produce 1,200MW power from Thar coal

KARACHI - *A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) has been signed between Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) and Sindh Engro Coal Energy Company (SECEC) to establish a power plant in block-2 of Thar coalfield to produce 1,200MW electricity*.
Tahir Bisharat Cheema from Pepco and Dr Samar Mubarak on behalf of SECEC signed the MoU at a ceremony held at Chief Minister House Karachi on Saturday. 
Sindh CM Qaim Ali Shah, Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf and Federal Minister for Law and Parliamentary Affairs Dr Babar Awan, who has been inducted as new member of Thar Coal Energy Board (TCEB) from Federal government in place of former finance minister Shaukat Tarin, and other senior officials were also present in the ceremony.
Under the MoU, the Pepco will generate electricity while SECEC will supply coal for the power generation unit. Working on the power plant will start from the current year. 
Earlier, eighth meeting of TCEB was held in CM House under the chairmanship of Sindh CM, who is also chairman of the Board, and attended by its members.
The Board was told that five companies from China, Australia, Saudi Arabia, Korea and a local company have submitted proposals for the mining as well as integrated power generation in Thar Coalfields. It was decided to finalise these proposals in the next meeting of the Board. 
However, the proposal to establish Coal Pricing Agency was discussed in depth in the meeting and it was decided to complete legal requirement while seeking approval to this effect from the Cabinet as well as to get requisite legislation done in the parliament. 
The Board was informed that water & power ministry was processing the proposal to become member of International Coal Energy Agency and it was decided that the ministry would accelerate this process.
Later talking to the media, Federal Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf termed the Thar coal reserves as a gift from God and regretted that in the past no work was done on this project seriously. However, present government is seriously working on this project with full speed. He assured that no impediment would be allowed to come in the way of this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

and that pakistani scientist is Dr Samar Mubarik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

we definitely need to look at a mixture of the energy resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rangbaaz

we also need to look at the resources. government needs to spend some money in this sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rangbaaz

I wonder if 50MW plant would be sufficient for Punjab's need. We also need to make sure that we play a fair game here with the rest of provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rangbaaz

Good for us, we have so much energy in the form of solar rays for free. A gift of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

rangbaaz said:


> I wonder if 50MW plant would be sufficient for Punjab's need. We also need to make sure that we play a fair game here with the rest of provinces.


1200 MW powerplant is being built for Sindh.

There is no shortage of coal in the Thar region, there is no reason why more can't be built later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> 1200 MW powerplant is being built for Sindh.
> 
> There is no shortage of coal in the Thar region, there is no reason why more can't be built later.



actually we had several projects of around 12,000MW of electricity from coal energy but most of them have been abondoned or postponed due to lack of foreign investment, resources or techincal reasons.

Now we have only few proposed projects remaining and i sincerely hope they finally they start utilizing our coal.

Whenever we read the news like MOU being signed or the project soon going to be started.......... most of them are cancelled before even starting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The 1200 MW project in Sindh is was initially being handled by Chinese firm but they abondoned it due to tarrifs imposed but the project is being finalized to commence again local engineers , analyst predict 1.5-2 years time for that feasability and project to complete functioning. 

The iran gas pipeline is suppose to complete 2012-2013 , it will ease burden on our economy and specially our industrial sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

hahha. that is why i never go with the MoU. 

price per unit can not be brought down in short run. once many coal based plants become active and also we increase the production capacity of our hydro power plants, only then some change can be considered in prices. 
if i am not worng, gov is still paying selected subsidy in this sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This was a federal level project then it was allocated to local sindh gov , mean while the chinese company that started it back out due to some financial issues , as they wanted more benefits , but then I heard they are back in mix

AT the moment PEPCO is handling the issue and making sure that the project gets done , and completed in 1-2 years time

Its estimated that we can producted 20,000MW ~~~ if we use our coal reserves correctly , so 1200 MW is penuts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

i heard the gov is working on a wind power project...?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zaki said:


> actually we had several projects of around 12,000MW of electricity from coal energy but most of them have been abondoned or postponed due to lack of foreign investment, resources or techincal reasons.
> 
> Now we have only few proposed projects remaining and i sincerely hope they finally they start utilizing our coal.
> 
> Whenever we read the news like MOU being signed or the project soon going to be started.......... most of them are cancelled before even starting



The only reason is the already established cartel producing electricity through oil & gas won't let it happen as it will slowly put them out of business. We have huge hydel power generation capacity and huge coal based power generation capacity and there is no shortage of investment and technical issues, the only issue is people inside pakistan with vested interest don't want it to let happen. 

we have huge solar, wind power, coal & hydel power generation capacity making us self sufficient for decades rather centuries to come, all it is wanted a leadership which can take the initiative and make us free of these cartels ruining the lives of ordinary pakistani people.


----------



## Frankenstein

That is a great news, i was waiting for this to happen, better late then never


----------



## ajpirzada

razgriz19 said:


> i heard the gov is working on a wind power project...?



some private firms are involved but only small ones.
few have already been completed in sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

Zaki said:


> actually we had several projects of around 12,000MW of electricity from coal energy but most of them have been abondoned or postponed due to lack of foreign investment, resources or techincal reasons.
> 
> Now we have only few proposed projects remaining and *i sincerely hope they finally they start utilizing our coal.*
> 
> Whenever we read the news like MOU being signed or the project soon going to be started.......... most of them are cancelled before even starting



The coal ur talking about contains high level of moisture. So it is uneconomical and also harmful to environment.

The imported coal should be best option.

BTW, government should opt for Ultra Mega Power Plants.


----------



## jbond197

Justin Joseph said:


> The coal ur talking about contains high level of moisture. So it is uneconomical and also harmful to environment.
> 
> The imported coal should be best option.
> 
> BTW, government should opt for Ultra Mega Power Plants.



I think there are ways to dry the high moisture coal and think it would be best for Pakistan to look for ways to utilize Thar Coals than to depend on imported Coal/Gas.
I came accross this article its a nice read and I think there are ways to dry the coal in cost effective way now.
http://www.laboratoryequipment.com/News-coal-drying-extracts-more-energy-031510.aspx?xmlmenuid=51

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manglasiva

Justin Joseph said:


> The coal ur talking about contains high level of moisture. So it is uneconomical and also harmful to environment.
> The imported coal should be best option.
> BTW, government should opt for Ultra Mega Power Plants.



wherz the $$$$ ? ..... first the state is to be cleared off terrorists and other disruptive forces...to get foreign investment..


----------



## AHMED85

Fine but we should need same more step to grip on the shortage of power.


----------



## IceCold

manglasiva said:


> *wherz the $$$$* ? ..... first the state is to be cleared off terrorists and other disruptive forces...to get foreign investment..



As usual Indian trolls telling us where is the money? Seriously why dont you guys just come up with a better argument rather then beating around the same bush, or is it because you guys have ran out of arguments these days against Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

taimikhan said:


> The only reason is the already established cartel producing electricity through oil & gas won't let it happen as it will slowly put them out of business. We have huge hydel power generation capacity and huge coal based power generation capacity and there is no shortage of investment and technical issues, the only issue is people inside pakistan with vested interest don't want it to let happen.
> 
> we have huge solar, wind power, coal & hydel power generation capacity making us self sufficient for decades rather centuries to come, all it is wanted a leadership which can take the initiative and make us free of these cartels ruining the lives of ordinary pakistani people.



well i can partially agree with that but i can remember several projects being cancelled due to Lack of infrastructure in thar deserts and the heavy machinery. I remember there was an MOU signed between Private Chinese company i think that later on stepped back saying there is no infrastructure like roads in that thar area and they will have to import heavy machineries from China due to non availability of such machines in Pakistan and that is almost impossible because of poor roads/infrastructure and resources and the federal government was not willing to co-operate because of lack of funds. Until these issues are not resolved it is going to be difficuilt for us to utilize Coal resources.



Justin Joseph said:


> The coal ur talking about contains high level of moisture. So it is uneconomical and also harmful to environment.
> 
> The imported coal should be best option.
> 
> BTW, government should opt for Ultra Mega Power Plants.



21st century Sir....... the technology is available to utilize the very same coal and generate electricity. Dr Samar Mubarakmand even presented a different idea that we will dig like 100-200 feets and plant something inside i can't remember and use coal as a Gas  so that we can utilize this coal into different other projects too


----------



## Hyde

manglasiva said:


> wherz the $$$$ ? ..... first the state is to be cleared off terrorists and other disruptive forces...to get foreign investment..



oh well you don't require $$$ if you have such natural resources in your country. International Private companies bring the $$$ in their bags and start putting in such a profitable places. There has been desires and many projects signed with International companies to improve the infrastructure of thar deserts and then utilize this coal to generate electricity and also export it.

In fact we have already started exporting coal from Thar but in a very low volume as of now (to china) and every year the export target is increasing since the infrastructure is improving every day and now finally after 4 decades of research and surveys we have started utlizing little bit of our coal reserves. I am very optimistic next 5-10 years will bring a lot of changes in our country and we will become one of the leading exporters of Coal very soon


----------



## manglasiva

Zaki said:


> I am very optimistic next 5-10 years will bring a lot of changes in our country and we will become one of the leading exporters of Coal very soon



By the time the world will move towards to less fossil fuels....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I heard the coal in Pakistan is BETTER QUALITY then the one imported


----------



## Hyde

manglasiva said:


> By the time the world will move towards to less fossil fuels....



don't worry mate china and India are still using a lot more Coal comparing to Pakistan and even after 10 - 50 years they will be using more coal than comparing to Pakistan  and the demand for coal is not going to finish in 1 day...........it will take centuries or probably will never finish


----------



## Hyde

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I heard the coal in Pakistan is BETTER QUALITY then the one imported



oh well overall it is of low quality  but yes in few areas you find coal of better quality too. Thar Coal deserts has about 90-95% of Pakistan's total reserves and they are of poor quality


----------



## manglasiva

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I heard the coal in Pakistan is BETTER QUALITY then the one imported



Please don't say anything which u don't have any idea...ur making urself a clown and the forum a low quality..Leave it to experts..PLEASE !!!




Zaki said:


> don't worry mate china and India are still using a lot more Coal comparing to Pakistan and even after 10 - 50 years they will be using more coal than comparing to Pakistan  and the demand for coal is not going to finish in 1 day...........it will take centuries or probably will never finish


hope ur aware abt the recent summit when INDIA & China was isolated by all the western countries...


----------



## Hyde

manglasiva said:


> hope ur aware abt the recent summit when INDIA & China was isolated by all the western countries...



but the fact will remain true that nations will not stop using Coal anytime soon. Do you think the China will stop producing 2300+ million tones of Coal per year in a day? or will USA stop producing 1 billion tons of coal per year? and that is increasing every year 

No matter what the world is using coal in huge numbers and it cannot stop relying coal all of a sudden. It needs a very long period to gradually shift from Coal into another energy resources. They nations will continue using it unless cheaper alternative is not available


----------



## Justin Joseph

Zaki said:


> well i can partially agree with that but i can remember several projects being cancelled due to Lack of infrastructure in thar deserts and the heavy machinery. I remember there was an MOU signed between Private Chinese company i think that later on stepped back saying there is no infrastructure like roads in that thar area and they will have to import heavy machineries from China due to non availability of such machines in Pakistan and that is almost impossible because of poor roads/infrastructure and resources and the federal government was not willing to co-operate because of lack of funds. Until these issues are not resolved it is going to be difficuilt for us to utilize Coal resources.
> 
> 
> 
> *21st century Sir....... the technology is available to utilize the very same coal and generate electricity. Dr Samar Mubarakmand even presented a different idea that we will dig like 100-200 feets and plant something inside i can't remember and use coal as a Gas  so that we can utilize this coal into different other projects too*



1. *Sir, for ur kind information i also live in 21st century, the technology you are talking about "to use in future" is already there in India and we are extracting gas from it. Recently government of India have launched a very large extracting of gas from Coal it is one of the largest, such project in the world.*

2. In India we have coal reserve larger than pakistan still we import coal because majority of our coal is having high ash content from 15%-40%.

3. *I used India's example to make u understand the whole thing and to suggest i'm not posting just sake of posting. 
*

Back to the pakistan coal, foreign coal will be better by every standards.

4. One more point, i have said in my previous post using pakistani coal uneconomical for pakistan.

And u confuse it with technology.

5. *By the way if u import coal from any country it will do no harm to ur gas reserve in domestic coal, u can still extract gas and use it for pakistan, no need to extract ur coal just use gas it will be economical.*

i hope u get my point

thanks


----------



## Justin Joseph

jbond197 said:


> I think there are ways to dry the high moisture coal and think it would be best for Pakistan to look for ways to utilize Thar Coals than to depend on imported Coal/Gas.
> I came accross this article its a nice read and I think there are ways to dry the coal in cost effective way now.
> Laboratory Equipment - Coal Drying Extracts More Energy




i have not said that there are no way to dry the coal what i have said it is uneconomical. You can buy the coal mines in different countries as china and India are doing.


----------



## Hyde

Justin Joseph said:


> 1. *Sir, for ur kind information i also live in 21st century, the technology you are talking about "to use in future" is already there in India and we are extracting gas from it. Recently government of India have launched a very large extracting of gas from Coal it is one of the largest, such project in the world.*
> 
> 2. In India we have coal reserve larger than pakistan still we import coal because majority of our coal is having high ash content from 15&#37;-40%.
> 
> 3. *I used India's example to make u understand the whole thing and to suggest i'm not posting just sake of posting.
> *
> 
> Back to the pakistan coal, foreign coal will be better by every standards.
> 
> 4. One more point, i have said in my previous post using pakistani coal uneconomical for pakistan.
> 
> And u confuse it with technology.
> 
> 5. *By the way if u import coal from any country it will do no harm to ur gas reserve in domestic coal, u can still extract gas and use it for pakistan, no need to extract ur coal just use gas it will be economical.*
> 
> i hope u get my point
> 
> thanks



oh well i am not aware about India extracting gas from coal but you are wrong about India having more reserves of Coal than Pakistan. Ignore the wikipedia page and few other outdated sources.

And yes they are not economical when you are using coal for power generation/electricity only and installing small plants only. But when you talk about like 10,000 - 15,000 mega watt of electricity its a lot of electricity and will surely bring the costs down and that idea is under concentration by the top authorities of Pakistan. Currently we have not able to utilize coal at all but giving it like 10-15% of the total electricity is not a bad idea at all that is currently less than 1%

Plus utilizing our coal will ensure local jobs for peoples and Thar is one of the poorest areas in Pakistan


----------



## pkd

*Iran offers Pakistan electricity at much lower than RPP rates*

ISLAMABAD: Iran has offered Pakistan 2200 MW electricity at 3 times cheaper rates compared to those of RPPs.

Irans ambassador to Pakistan Mashallah Shakri in an exclusive talk with Geo News said Iran is ready to increase the offer of 1100 MW electricity to 2200 MW. But, to avail it Pakistan will have to build an appropriate infrastructure, he added.

He said Iran is exporting power to Turkey, Armenia and Afghanistan and its price is immensely attractive for Pakistan.

Pakistan can obtain financial assistance for this project from international financial institutions or Islamic Development Bank, the Iranian ambassador said. Iran may also consider provision of the required financing, he added.

He said Iran is already supplying power to Gwadar. 

Mashallah Shakri said he has held a number of meetings with the officials of Water and Power Ministry and PEPCO but so far no solid progress has been made in this regard. 

Iran offers Pakistan electricity at much lower than RPP rates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

YEEEEEEEEEEEEES 




Thank you our neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

pkd said:


> *Iran offers Pakistan electricity at much lower than RPP rates*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Iran has offered Pakistan 2200 MW electricity at 3 times cheaper rates compared to those of RPPs.
> 
> Irans ambassador to Pakistan Mashallah Shakri in an exclusive talk with Geo News said Iran is ready to increase the offer of 1100 MW electricity to 2200 MW. But, to avail it Pakistan will have to build an appropriate infrastructure, he added.
> 
> He said Iran is exporting power to Turkey, Armenia and Afghanistan and its price is immensely attractive for Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan can obtain financial assistance for this project from international financial institutions or Islamic Development Bank, the Iranian ambassador said. Iran may also consider provision of the required financing, he added.
> 
> He said Iran is already supplying power to Gwadar.
> 
> Mashallah Shakri said he has held a number of meetings with the officials of Water and Power Ministry and PEPCO but so far no solid progress has been made in this regard.
> 
> Iran offers Pakistan electricity at much lower than RPP rates



muaaa Azad first news where i feel like kissing you 

Excellent news............. 2200MW is something reallly big. We need electricity at all cost and if the price is not too much expensive we should go for it.

Great news


----------



## T-Faz

Iran is our great brotherly nation, they have always helped us without any hindsight. We should help them in any way we can.

Remember we were a part of them as we were a part of India and need to enhance our coopearation to the highest level possible.


----------



## jin

Zaki said:


> muaaa Azad first news where i feel like kissing you
> 
> Excellent news............. 2200MW is something reallly big. We need electricity at all cost and if the price is not too much expensive we should go for it.
> 
> Great news




Indeed a good news. 


Zaki Bhai please divert your chooma to pkd as he has shared the news. And i hope pkd is not a girl warna teri khair nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

greatttttttttt news!! 

Jin is so happy!


----------



## Hyde

jin said:


> Indeed a good news.
> 
> 
> Zaki Bhai please divert your chooma to pkd as he has shared the news. And i hope pkd is not a girl warna teri khair nahi



oops 

Azad bhai creating so many threads nowadays and i thought its another Azad's special thread.

Sorry

Thanks PKD for sharing this news and i take my words back of Chumma


----------



## rangbaaz

jin said:


> Indeed a good news.
> 
> 
> Zaki Bhai please divert your chooma to pkd as he has shared the news. And i hope pkd is not a *girl* warna teri khair nahi



are you saying that zaki loves giving chummiyan to boys? 

Pak-Iran zindabad - a great news


----------



## jinxeD_girl

rangbaaz said:


> are you saying that zaki loves giving chummiyan to boys?
> 
> Pak-Iran zindabad - a great news



^^^^^^


----------



## Imran Khan

greatest news for nation who suffer power cut daily welcome brothers of iran really we need it.


----------



## Hyde

rangbaaz said:


> are you saying that zaki loves giving chummiyan to boys?
> 
> Pak-Iran zindabad - a great news



naaa bhai is news ke baad thora emotional ho gaya thaa 

No kissi vissi to anybody except my (future) wife


----------



## blain2

As good as the offer is, keep in mind that building the infrastructure to be able to bring electricity in will be a costly affair for Pakistan. Not sure if GoP has the financing for it. Western donors will probably say no to anything that has the name Iran involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

Zaki said:


> naaa bhai is news ke baad thora emotional ho gaya thaa
> 
> No kissi vissi to anybody except my (future) wife



this is a nice way of giving chummiyan 

mazay lainay kay bad bolo kay main emotional ho gaya tha

just joking with you - don't report my post please


----------



## Hyde

blain2 said:


> As good as the offer is, keep in mind that building the infrastructure to be able to bring electricity in will be a costly affair for Pakistan. Not sure if GoP has the financing for it. Western donors will probably say no to anything that has the name Iran involved.



similar questions were raised when Iran was willing to provide electricity to Gwadar and later on Iran funded itself (99&#37; sure)

I understand the costs are huge but it is worth an investment by the GoP if they can manage to get a cheaper tarrif.

This Iran-Pakistan pipeline project is and will be helping both nations to come closer and increase collaboration between each other


----------



## jin

self deleted


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan can really use this electricity offer from Iran. The summer season is approaching and its tough to live without an AC in Pakistan. April-September it really gets boiling hot in most of the country.

Thank you Iran.


----------



## Hammy007

so it means that govt has no future plans to solve this problem by itself rather than just rely on foreigners and ask them for their favors..

iran is selling cheap electricity, but what about the consumer prices??


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan can really use this electricity offer from Iran. The summer season is approaching and its tough to live without an AC in Pakistan. April-September it really gets boiling hot in most of the country.
> 
> Thank you Iran.



But it is going to take some time. First the government approval then the tarrif will be discussed, the funds will be generated and then infrastructure will be build. If they go for every fast pace will take many months before we start receiving electricity


----------



## rangbaaz

Hammy007 said:


> so it means that govt has no future plans to solve this problem by itself rather than just rely on foreigners and ask them for their favors..
> 
> iran is selling cheap electricity, but what about the consumer prices??



I think this is for the time being - it takes time to develop your own plants and generator. Our previous governments did not care about it and now we are facing the consequences. Even if the government plans now and take initiatives for this crisis, it still would take time to implement those idea and get things running. For the time being, take energy from wherever it comes.


----------



## Hammy007

rangbaaz said:


> I think this is for the time being - it takes time to develop your own plants and generator. *Our previous governments *did not care about it and now we are facing the consequences. Even if the government plans now and take initiatives for this crisis, it still would take time to implement those idea and get things running. For the time being, take energy from wherever it comes.



you say as if zerdari is actually doing something now??, govt has no plans, it just calmed pakistanis by saying that by taking loans and buying cheap old plants they had the ability to stop load shedding by december'09, but just empty promises.


----------



## qsaark

This is not the matter of months, we are talking about years to be honest with you. Like the gas pipeline, this project is also dependent on peace in Balochistan as both the gas pipeline and the electricity will pass through the Balochistan. The GoP has to settle down Balochistan issue fast otherwise neither of the project is ever going to be materialized.


----------



## jin

Hammy007 said:


> so it means that govt has no future plans to solve this problem by itself rather than just rely on foreigners and ask them for their favors..
> 
> iran is selling cheap electricity, but what about the consumer prices??



Consumer prices? Comsumer prices will not be afftected and profit margin will flow into country's income or into pocket of some people.


----------



## Hyde

Hammy007 said:


> you say as if zerdari is actually doing something now??, govt has no plans, it just calmed pakistanis by saying that by taking loans and buying cheap old plants they had the ability to stop load shedding by december'09, but just empty promises.



actually Judges movement destroyed the image of Pakistan very badly and many proposed projects were awaiting an investment from foreigners were cancelled 

Many comapnies backed away and the plants that were supposed to be set up last year could not take place due to lack of funds.


----------



## Hyde

qsaark said:


> This is not the matter of months, we are talking about years to be honest with you. Like the gas pipeline, this project is also dependent on peace in Balochistan as both the gas pipeline and the electricity will pass through the Balochistan. The GoP has to settle down Balochistan issue fast otherwise neither of the project is ever going to be materialized.



actually i wanted to say Years but considering the state of energy hungry Pakistan i thought who knows if they establish the infrastructure in emergency to save their face from the public 

Gwadar Project was completed in a matter of months only so it is possible if the funds are available they may go ahead soon


----------



## rangbaaz

Hammy007 said:


> you say as if zerdari is actually doing something now??, govt has no plans, it just calmed pakistanis by saying that by taking loans and buying cheap old plants they had the ability to stop load shedding by december'09, but just empty promises.



if the current government does not plan properly for this issue then the gap between our needs and supply will keep on increasing - let alone the progress


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Pakistan signed the piple line and now US is good in offering us other projects. I think Pak FM is in US right now with demand list.


----------



## Hyde

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Pakistan signed the piple line and now US is good in offering us other projects. I think Pak FM is in US right now with demand list.


if US tries to stop this deal.......... ask US to either give us two 1000MW Nuclear reactors or shut their mouth


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Speaking of chummas , even amitabh wants a chumman on this news


----------



## Hyde

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> YouTube - HUM- Jumma chumma de de
> 
> Speaking of chummas , even amitabh wants a chumman on this news



and its Jummah in Pakistan now 

What a co-incidence............. and no chummah's they are reserved for somebody else


----------



## rangbaaz

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> YouTube - HUM- Jumma chumma de de
> 
> Speaking of chummas , even amitabh wants a chumman on this news



 zaki would be cursing himself why he used the word chummi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

rangbaaz said:


> zaki would be cursing himself why he used the word chummi



no curse baby.............lets come back to topic now


----------



## rangbaaz

Zaki said:


> no curse baby.............lets come back to topic now


no i am not your baby - find some other BOY - you such a pathan


----------



## Hyde

rangbaaz said:


> no i am not your baby - find some other BOY - you such a pathan



hahaha 

ok ok lets come to the topic

and i am not Pathan


----------



## NWO

Wait a minute, I thought Pakistan and Iran had bad relationship? Or at least that's what my dad keeps on saying. (He's a native Pakistani, born and raised in Pakistan.)

Anyway, I'm glad another nearby nation has good relationship with Iran. Hopefully, they can more increases in cooperation and trade between the two countries.


----------



## Hyde

NWO said:


> Wait a minute, I thought Pakistan and Iran had bad relationship? Or at least that's what my dad keeps on saying. (He's a native Pakistani, born and raised in Pakistan.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad another nearby nation has good relationship with Iran. Hopefully, they can more increases in cooperation and trade between the two countries.



we had brotherly like relationships with Iran and Turkey back in 1960s.... and it continued until the Iran-Iraq war.

Now after around 10-15 years of hard feelings both nations are coming closer once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

blain2 said:


> As good as the offer is, keep in mind that building the infrastructure to be able to bring electricity in will be a costly affair for Pakistan. Not sure if GoP has the financing for it. Western donors will probably say no to anything that has the name Iran involved.



Sir, connecting to national grid is all what required!
We do not need any western financing for it... perhaps few hundred km transmission line and couple of grid stations... all what it takes.

If financing is available for much costlier pipeline than it should be available for such minor development.

I'm deadly against the rental power plants.

Not accepting this offer clearly shows the corruption among the members of parliament who are making destructive policies.


----------



## Omar1984

*2,500MW to be added to system by June: DG Pepco​*

ISLAMABAD (APP) - Director General of Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) Muhammad Khalid Thursday expressed an optimism that 2500MW additional electricity would be added to the system by June, 2010.

Addressing a new conference here at IESCO headquarters, he said eight Independent Power Producers (IPPs) and eight Rental Power Plants (RPPs) would start generating 2500MW electricity by June this year, which would help manage the summer-increased load in a better way. Currently, total power generation in the country is around 9,589MW against the demand of 13,802MW showing shortfall of 4,213MW in peak hours.

However, the DG PEPCO said that the shortfall varies time-to- time and is totally depends on demand and supply of the commodity. He said some power plants are closed for annual maintenance work in October, November, February and March that reduce the 1004MW electricity production.

Khalid said the government has evolved an effective strategy to meet the growing demand of electricity under short, mid and long- term plans.

To a question, he said the PEPCO has exempted defence related sensitive installations, public sector school and universities, water supply schemes from the load-shedding.

Commenting on the financial position of the company, he said its circular debt is around Rs. 150 billion, while different organizations has to pay Rs. 180 billion to PEPCO.

The DG advised the consumers to avoid excessive use of electricity so that the load-shedding duration could be curtailed to maximum extent.

He said sufficient electricity could be saved if the consumers start using energy efficient equipments, which would not only help the government to manage the load but also reduce their monthly bills substantially.

He said ordinary uninterrupted power supply (UPS) systems available in the market consume five units to generate one unit ultimately increasing load as well as electricity bill.


----------



## Moorkh

i thought the problem was under-utilization of the production capacity. that the old power plants were not used to their maximum potential and the real possible production capacity was 18k MW.

so these new power plants are in addition to that total production capacity, or are they pre existing power plants being brought up to their potential?


----------



## zagahaga

so wait wernt we ghetting nuclear power plants from china and russia??????


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## Hyde

Moorkh said:


> i thought the problem was under-utilization of the production capacity. that the old power plants were not used to their maximum potential and the real possible production capacity was 18k MW.
> 
> so these new power plants are in addition to that total production capacity, or are they pre existing power plants being brought up to their potential?



you are right............. the installed capacity is around 15000MW+

But some plants needs refurbishment and some plants are awaiting payments from the government


----------



## Justin Joseph

Omar1984 said:


> *2,500MW to be added to system by June: DG Pepco​*
> 
> ISLAMABAD (APP) - Director General of Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) Muhammad Khalid Thursday expressed an optimism that 2500MW additional electricity would be added to the system by June, 2010.
> 
> Addressing a new conference here at IESCO headquarters, he said eight Independent Power Producers (IPPs) and eight Rental Power Plants (RPPs) would start generating 2500MW electricity by June this year, which would help manage the summer-increased load in a better way. Currently, *total power generation in the country is around 9,589MW *against the demand of 13,802MW showing shortfall of 4,213MW in peak hours.
> 
> However, the DG PEPCO said that the shortfall varies time-to- time and is totally depends on demand and supply of the commodity. He said some power plants are closed for annual maintenance work in October, November, February and March that reduce the 1004MW electricity production.
> 
> Khalid said the government has evolved an effective strategy to meet the growing demand of electricity under short, mid and long- term plans.
> 
> To a question, he said the PEPCO has exempted defence related sensitive installations, public sector school and universities, water supply schemes from the load-shedding.
> 
> Commenting on the financial position of the company, he said its circular debt is around Rs. 150 billion, while different organizations has to pay Rs. 180 billion to PEPCO.
> 
> The DG advised the consumers to avoid excessive use of electricity so that the load-shedding duration could be curtailed to maximum extent.
> 
> He said sufficient electricity could be saved if the consumers start using energy efficient equipments, which would not only help the government to manage the load but also reduce their monthly bills substantially.
> 
> He said ordinary uninterrupted power supply (UPS) systems available in the market consume five units to generate one unit ultimately increasing load as well as electricity bill.




What total power generation in the pakistan is around 9,589MW???

A state like Tamilnadu consumes more power than that.

Govt. of pakistan should go for Ultra Mega Power Plants of 4000 MW they are cheaper option. As India is building 12 UMPP of 4000 MW each.

We have to learn from china they gives subsidized and uninterrupted power to the industry and see where they are.

How can pakistan utilize its full capabilities or develop if govt don't give power to run Industries, to run tube well to farmers, to light the business establishment.

Also, govt. of pakistan should diversify its options so that they don't depend on one.


----------



## Justin Joseph

zagahaga said:


> so wait wernt we ghetting nuclear power plants from china and russia??????



that was rumor, also nuclear power is costly and not a best option.

It requires high investment + takes long time + cost of per unit is more. + u have to import Uranium etc. etc.

The thermal power is best and cheaper option as u have got coal reserves utilize them.

And u can also build gas based power plants.


----------



## Hyde

Justin Joseph said:


> What total power generation in the pakistan is around 9,589MW???
> 
> A state like Tamilnadu consumes more power than that.
> 
> Govt. of pakistan should go for Ultra Mega Power Plants of 4000 MW they are cheaper option. As India is building 12 UMPP of 4000 MW each.
> 
> We have to learn from china they gives subsidized and uninterrupted power to the industry and see where they are.
> 
> How can pakistan utilize its full capabilities or develop if govt don't give power to run Industries, to run tube well to farmers, to light the business establishment.
> 
> Also, govt. of pakistan should diversify its options so that they don't depend on one.



Every journalist count the power plants himself i guess

He knows some power plants and count the total energy generated by them and then write in his articles 

The total energy is a lot more than 9000MW


----------



## Hyde

MZUBAIR said:


>



Oh my godness.......... 6-7 cents only 

You know the local electricity that we are producing from Oil and Gas costs us around 8-10 cents and when in some areas we are producing electricity at 12 cents per unit.

Take it buddy take it........... its a very good deal 

And after the supply of Electricity to Gwadar Iran had a proposal of 1000MW of electricity for Balochistan and i believe the very same project has been extended now to provide 2200MW instead of 1000 (and like since yesterday i am reading 1100MW)

its a great deal in terms of costs now the only worrying part is the infrastructure and availability of funds and if the government is willing to go ahead i think these minor hurdles can also be removed


----------



## SAUD-404

MZUBAIR said:


>



Its too good to be true, electricity that cheep in pakistan now a days ,


----------



## SAUD-404

Omar1984 said:


> *2,500MW to be added to system by June: DG Pepco​*
> 
> Commenting on the financial position of the company, he said its circular debt is around Rs. 150 billion, while different organizations has to pay Rs. 180 billion to PEPCO.



thats alot of money,


----------



## SAUD-404

Hey guys check this link out. I got confused about this circular debt. so i googled it and that what i got. even they know about our energy sector debt............. I mean come on.
WikiAnswers - What is circular debt


----------



## pak-yes

MZUBAIR said:


>



well Probably Iranians are not offering any kickabs unlike Rental Power.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

Don't really want to spoil the party here, but I had heard negative reviews about Pakistan's RPP before. I did some research again, and here it comes. 



> 8 RPP would cause a deficit Rs 49 billion annually | 12 News
> 
> *Asian Development Bank (ADB) has reported that the Government would have to bear a deficit of Rs 49 Billion annually if it would install eight RPPs. Agreements should be renegotiated.*
> Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has released the audit report of ADB. Load Shedding would not come to a complete end even after the installation of the Rental Power Plants (RPP). *Tariff of electricity would have to be raised in 2011 as subsidy would be withdrawn.*
> *In 2011 fourteen rental power plants would increase the price by 87&#37;. The tariff in 2011 would raise the electricity prices to Rs 10.23 per unit. Advance payment of 14% to the companies was a mistake. If the Government installs 8 RPP then it would face a deficit of Rs 49 billion annually, while if the Government opts for 14 RPP then the deficit would swell up to Rs 79 billion per year. 500MW of IPPs are not being utilized to produce electricity due to administrative reasons.*



Yes 2500 MW will be added, but it's only technically true. The original report does not state at what cost. Rs 10+ per unit is way too expensive for a traditional fuel power plant. And how is the Rs 49 bln deficit being covered? 

The plain basic question is - why go for RPP with such a cost? There are reports of corruption too. 

DAWN.COM | National | CJ urged to take note of corruption in RPP contracts


----------



## Hyde

PeacefulIndian said:


> Don't really want to spoil the party here, but I had heard negative reviews about Pakistan's RPP before. I did some research again, and here it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 2500 MW will be added, but it's only technically true. The original report does not state at what cost. Rs 10+ per unit is way too expensive for a traditional fuel power plant. And how is the Rs 49 bln deficit being covered?
> 
> The plain basic question is - why go for RPP with such a cost? There are reports of corruption too.
> 
> DAWN.COM | National | CJ urged to take note of corruption in RPP contracts



Dear friend,

This is Pakistan, our leaders are willing to import electricity with 12-13 cents per unit also. 

(From rental power plants)


----------



## ajpirzada

*i have made this thread sticky. please post all the energy related news in this thread. otherwise its hard to keep track of everything. *

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> *i have made this thread sticky. please post all the energy related news in this thread. otherwise its hard to keep track of everything. *
> 
> Thanks



thanks Pirzada saaab

You and me both has a keen interest in Economy section but unfortunately this is one of the least active section of this forum. By merging this thread hopefully we will be able to discuss about our energy problems and all related news in one thread henceforth 

Thanks for merging this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Iran vexed by Pakistan&#8217;s inaction over power offer 
By Baqir Sajjad Syed
*Monday, 22 Mar, 2010 *



ISLAMABAD: Iran appears to be displeased with Pakistan&#8217;s indifference to its offer to export electricity and its ambassador in Islamabad finds no justification for lack of progress in reaching an agreement on the matter.

&#8220;I&#8217;m perplexed. I can&#8217;t understand what&#8217;s wrong with the Iranian offer,&#8221; Ambassador Masha&#8217;allah Shakeri said while talking to Dawn.

*Iran signed a memorandum of understanding with Pakistan in December 2008 to provide 1,135MW of electricity with an offer to double the export, if needed.
*
Ambassador Shakeri said that over the past 15 months he had met Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf, officials of the Board of Investment and Private Power and Infrastructure Board, but was yet to hear anything from them on the subject of reaching an agreement.

&#8220;Time is of the essence. Should Iran wait forever,&#8221; the ambassador said. What was the need to sign the MoU, he asked.

About the power shortage in Pakistan which has risen to *4,500MW causing outages of up to 10 hours across the country, Mr Shakeri said he was at a loss to understand what stopped Pakistan from moving forward on the Iranian offer.*

*Iran, eyeing itself as a regional power hub being the world&#8217;s 19th largest electricity producer*, says seven countries&#8212;Russia, India, Qatar, the UAE, Jordan, Syria and Oman&#8211;were interested in Iranian electricity.

*Turkey, Armenia and Afghanistan are importing electricity from Iran, which produces 50,000MW and is expecting to add another 4000-5000MW in coming years from hydel sources.*

Iran&#8217;s impatience may also be attributed to the fresh round of sanctions likely to be imposed by the West over its nuclear programme. The move is being held back because of Chinese pressure.

The sanctions, which may be imposed by June, could hurt Iranian oil exports worth billions of dollars.

Sources here revealed that progress on the Iran-Pakistan MoU had been impeded by lack of financial resources, absence of required infrastructure and differences over tariff.

Ambassador Shakeri, however, said Iran was ready to help Pakistan overcome these hurdles.

*&#8220;Honestly we would like to go with Pakistan. Our objective is to address Pakistan&#8217;s immediate electricity needs. We are ready to build infrastructure. Our cooperation can even include financial assistance.&#8221; *

--------------------------

So Iran is now even willing to build an infrastructure for us........ what the hell is wrong with our government? Go ahead idiots


----------



## rangbaaz

Why are we not taking this opportunity? We should get this deal done and make our relationship even better with Iran.


----------



## ajpirzada

quite amazing why our gov is quite. kick backs? american pressure? or there are some other terms and conditions not favourable to us? what could be the reason.


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> quite amazing why our gov is quite. kick backs? american pressure? or there are some other terms and conditions not favourable to us? what could be the reason.



The pockets of our leaders have not been filled. Today i was reading on Geo i think where Raja Parvez Ashraf was saying there is no solution but RPP (Rental Power Plants) in the country. Ok i agree we will have to install few RPP's also but if Iran is offering you electricity at half price and on top of that ready to set infrastructure as well as financial assistance whats wrong with the leaders?

They might install 12/13 cents per unit RPPs but they are not willing to buy electricity at 6/7 cents per unit from Iran


----------



## rangbaaz

Zaki said:


> The pockets of our leaders have not been filled. Today i was reading on Geo i think where Raja Parvez Ashraf was saying there is no solution but RPP (Rental Power Plants) in the country. Ok i agree we will have to install few RPP's also but if Iran is offering you electricity at half price and on top of that ready to set infrastructure as well as financial assistance whats wrong with the leaders?
> 
> They might install 12/13 cents per unit RPPs but they are not willing to buy electricity at 6/7 cents per unit from Iran



I feel like peeing in the talu of that Raja Parvez Musharaf. 
they keep on playing with public. we do react but what's the outcome? somehow I feel that we need some sort of revolution.


----------



## ajpirzada

Zaki said:


> The pockets of our leaders have not been filled. Today i was reading on Geo i think where Raja Parvez Ashraf was saying there is no solution but RPP (Rental Power Plants) in the country. Ok i agree we will have to install few RPP's also but if Iran is offering you electricity at half price and on top of that ready to set infrastructure as well as financial assistance whats wrong with the leaders?
> 
> They might install 12/13 cents per unit RPPs but they are not willing to buy electricity at 6/7 cents per unit from Iran



exactly. in the end everything ends up with power mafia, sugar mafia, transport mafia. 
how will the mint money if we start gettin electricity at a cheaper rate.


----------



## ajpirzada

rangbaaz said:


> I feel like peeing in the talu of that Raja Parvez Musharaf.
> they keep on playing with public. we do react but what's the outcome? somehow I feel that we need some sort of revolution.



sir wat we need to do is get in there and change the system. revolution doesnt come for free. first everything will be destroyed and then ull have to build it again


----------



## rangbaaz

ajpirzada said:


> sir wat we need to do is get in there and change the system. revolution doesnt come for free. first everything will be destroyed and then ull have to build it again


boss, an individual would also have to take the responsibility. we ourselves keep on breaking laws (for example, take a look at the traffic signals - people just zoom through red light). we too need to correct ourselves, take responsibilities (can't leave everything on govt and keep on cursing them). Sure, we do talk, but need to ACT rather talking. 

I completely agree with you here.


----------



## ajpirzada

rangbaaz said:


> boss, an individual would also have to take the responsibility. we ourselves keep on breaking laws (for example, take a look at the traffic signals - people just zoom through red light). we too need to correct ourselves, take responsibilities (can't leave everything on govt and keep on cursing them). Sure, we do talk, but need to ACT rather talking.
> 
> I completely agree with you here.



yup. lets first revolutionise ourselves only then we can change the system.


----------



## pkd

*Iran annoyed over Pak's delay in finalising electricity import deal *

Islamabad, Mar.23 (ANI): Iran has expressed serious discontent over the delay on the part of Pakistan in finalising the deal regarding importing electricity from it.
Iran's Ambassador to Pakistan Masha'allah Shakeri said Tehran had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Islamabad in 2008 regarding providing 1,135MW of electricity, but even after 15 months no final agreement had been reached.


Shakeri said he has met Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf and several top Pakistani officials in the past year and half but there has been no response from Islamabad.

"I'm perplexed. I can't understand what's wrong with the Iranian offer. Time is of the essence. Should Iran wait forever. What was the need to sign the MoU," The Dawn quoted Shakeri, as saying.

He said Iran is ready to help Pakistan overcome the numerous hurdles it is currently facing, and could also offer financial support in future.

"Honestly we would like to go with Pakistan. Our objective is to address Pakistan's immediate electricity needs. We are ready to build infrastructure. Our cooperation can even include financial assistance," Shakeri said.

Iran, which is the world's 19th largest electricity producer, is eyeing becoming a regional power hub, and says that several major countries such as Russia, India, Qatar, the UAE, Jordan, Syria and Oman have shown interest in buying electricity from it. (ANI)

Iran annoyed over Pak's delay in finalising electricity import deal - Oneindia News


----------



## Hang em High

Nice job Azad, but what Pakistan needs is a proper energy plan, though the guys setting in planning commission are far intelligent and informed than me but here are a few pointers:

1. First of all rehabilitation work on the existing resources i.e. the existing dams,
2. Building small dams,
3. Looking for alternate energy sources,
4. Import of energy from China, Iran and central asian states.
5. But for all of this more optimistic estimates of future energy needs, needs to be made.


----------



## Hang em High

pkd said:


> *Iran annoyed over Pak's delay in finalising electricity import deal *
> 
> Islamabad, Mar.23 (ANI): Iran has expressed serious discontent over the delay on the part of Pakistan in finalising the deal regarding importing electricity from it.
> Iran's Ambassador to Pakistan Masha'allah Shakeri said Tehran had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Islamabad in 2008 regarding providing 1,135MW of electricity, but even after 15 months no final agreement had been reached.
> 
> 
> Shakeri said he has met Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf and several top Pakistani officials in the past year and half but there has been no response from Islamabad.
> 
> "I'm perplexed. I can't understand what's wrong with the Iranian offer. Time is of the essence. Should Iran wait forever. What was the need to sign the MoU," The Dawn quoted Shakeri, as saying.
> 
> He said Iran is ready to help Pakistan overcome the numerous hurdles it is currently facing, and could also offer financial support in future.
> 
> "Honestly we would like to go with Pakistan. Our objective is to address Pakistan's immediate electricity needs. We are ready to build infrastructure. Our cooperation can even include financial assistance," Shakeri said.
> 
> Iran, which is the world's 19th largest electricity producer, is eyeing becoming a regional power hub, and says that several major countries such as Russia, India, Qatar, the UAE, Jordan, Syria and Oman have shown interest in buying electricity from it. (ANI)
> 
> Iran annoyed over Pak's delay in finalising electricity import deal - Oneindia News


Well i guess they are underestimating the love tri-angle Iran. Pakistan and US is sharing and secondly, how about the balochistan situation and thirdly i think 1000 MW is too little too late for us.


----------



## Hyde

i think importing Electricity from Iran and Tajikistan is the cheapest way of electricity in the shortest period possible. Rental Power plants are way too expensive.

Iran can import electricity to Balochistan and Sindh and Tajikistan can take care of NWFP. Punjab can use the electricity generated by Pakistans own resources and we will overcome the energy crisis for now.

Build 2 big dams in next 5-7 years (Bhasha + Bungi) to generate about 10,000MW of electricity and try to convince America or other countries for at least 2-3 Nuclear power plants before 2020. I think we can fullfill our energy demands soon but for now there is no cheaper option available but importing electricity from these nations.

Rental Power plants are way too expensive and i am strictly against this idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gazzi

This could also have two more reasons........delibaretly allow the power shortage to support a claim that the US needs to work with Pakistan as a partner in the WoT and to return those promises made for the sacrifice Pakistan has made by having a similar deal as that given to India. Pakistan knows full well that this will not happen but at least they can achieve somewhere close to it, which will suffice. The US will know very well that there is a huge shortage of energy in Pakistan.

Secondly, Many persons in Pakistan, simply do not pay their bills, and steal electricity to get by. This has clearly taken its toll as we need to understand, that at the end of the day, energy suppliers are running a business, and they need to be paid....if that won't happen, then realistically, why would they invest any further revenue into this scheme


----------



## Hang em High

WASHINGTON: The United States agreed on Wednesday to provide $125 million for energy development in Pakistan and will also assist in thermal power projects.

The decision, announced at a joint press briefing, followed a day-long meeting between US and Pakistani delegations to their first ministerial level strategic dialogue.

At the briefing US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton announced the $125 million pledge, support for Pakistan&#8217;s thermal power projects and also assistance for the Benazir income support programme.

But she dodged a question about Pakistan&#8217;s request for nuclear power plants, indicating that so far the United States wants to confine itself to supporting non-nuclear sources of energy.

Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, who otherwise appeared eager to respond to all the questions &#8211; even those posed to Mrs Clinton &#8211;, did not answer this issue either.

Mr Qureshi told the briefing that the Americans also have agreed to &#8220;fast track&#8221; military hardware and equipment meant for Pakistan but withheld &#8220;for months and years&#8221;.

Secretary Clinton also stood her ground on the US position that Washington could not intervene in Pakistan&#8217;s relations with India, although it will continue to keep encouraging both to improve their relations.

In a 56-page document Pakistan had submitted before the talks, Islamabad had also sought US help to start the composite dialogue process with India.

While noting that it was in the interests of both India and Pakistan to talk to each other and such a dialogue will also improve the security situation in South Asia, Secretary Clinton said that the US &#8220;cannot influence the foreign policy of Pakistan or the foreign policy of India&#8221;.

The foreign minister said Pakistan had no problem with America&#8217;s relations with India but insisted that &#8220;these relations should not be at the cost of Pakistan&#8221;.

The most significant aspect of the briefing was the body language of the two leaders who appeared to have retained the positive posture they had in the morning when they briefed the media before the talks.

Both leaders insisted that the US and Pakistan had a desire to uplift their ties to the level of &#8220;productive partnership&#8221;, a phrase coined by the US special envoy Richard Holbrooke.

Secretary Clinton noted that US-Pakistan relations have had both positive and not so-positive phases and that &#8220;there can be disagreements in the future too&#8221; but she stressed that both remained committed to building up their ties.

&#8220;We do not want anything to disrupt our desire to move this relationship to a partnership,&#8221; she said.

She said the US wanted to move beyond a government-to-government relationship and was keen to involve the private sector as well. But she acknowledged that private sectors needed incentives to invest in Pakistan.

&#8220;We have work to do &#8230; in education, healthcare, agriculture, IT and telemedicine,&#8221; said Mrs Clinton while underlining the sectors where the two countries could cooperate with each other.

Mr Qureshi noted that during his visit to Capitol Hill on Tuesday he noticed that &#8220;the mood was completely different&#8221; from his previous visits.


Source: http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect...&#37;24125m-for-energy,-power-plans-530-hh-04


----------



## ajpirzada

*&#8216;Govt not buying electricity from Iran due to US pressure&#8217;*

* Minister reaffirms commitment to honour winning female athletes at SAF games

By Tahir Niaz

ISLAMABAD: There is no valid reason why the government should not be serious about purchasing electricity from Iran especially at a time when the whole country is suffering from load shedding, Senator Professor Khurshid Ahmed said on Thursday, citing US pressure to be the main reason behind the hesitation.

Speaking on a point of order in the Upper House, he claimed that an American lobby was working against the interests of Iran, which was also creating hurdles for the Iran-Pakistan Pipeline Project and the provision of electricity from Iran.

Honouring winners: Meanwhile, Minister for Sports Ejaz Hussain Jakhrani told the Senate that the government would honour its commitments made with two female players who had outperformed at the South Asian Federation (SAF) Games. Responding to a point of order raised by Senator Tahir Hussain Mashhadi, Jakhrani said that Rs 1 million have been given to Naseem Hameed and Sara Nasir, while another award of Rs 0.5 million for each would be given out in due course.

Bill passed: The Senate also passed the Pakistan Engineering Council (Amendment) Bill, which had already been approved by the National Assembly (NA). 

Senate Standing Committee on Finance, Revenue, Economics Affairs, Statistics and Planning and Development Chairman Senator Ahmed Ali also presented before the House the report of the committee on the Federal Value Added Tax Bill 2010.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

yeah just like what i was hoping............. Pakistan is not buying eletricity from Iran due to intense US pressure. I wouldn't mind if USA is willing to build 2X 1000MW Nuclear reactors in Pakistan in exchange of not buying eletricity from Iran. But if it is not willing to help us in energy sector and forcing us not to go to Iran........... fcuk US then and sign the deal


----------



## rangbaaz

We still haven't learnt anything or have we? US is nobody's friend. I don't know why we are not making our relationships any better with our other Muslim brothers. On top of that, they are our neighbour.


----------



## Comet

This is the future power generation plan discussed with Musharaf Regime:
Energy Security Plan 15 02 05 Final Ppt Presentation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

* 217.3 megawatts: EEL power plant at Qadirpur goes functional 

*


KARACHI (March 31 2010): Engro Energy Limited (EEL), a 95 percent owned subsidiary of Engro Corporation Limited, has announced the achievement of its targeted Commercial Operations Date (COD) at the company's Qadirpur Power Plant Project. The 217.3 MW (net) power plant became fully operational at midnight on Friday, March 26, 2010.


http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=1038062&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=

The project will utilise low BTU and high sulphur permeating gas, which is currently being flared from the Qadirpur gas field, thus ensuring economic benefits for the country. Wapda has acknowledged the start of operations through the achievement of COD, meaning that the plant has met all the requirements of its Power Purchase Agreement. Engro Energy Limited is Engro Corp's first initiative in the power sector of Pakistan and is the first power project under the 2002 policy based on foreign debt financing.-PR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hyde

thank god finally a good news about electricity.............


----------



## Donatello

ameer219 said:


> * 217.3 megawatts: EEL power plant at Qadirpur goes functional
> 
> *
> 
> 
> KARACHI (March 31 2010): Engro Energy Limited (EEL), a 95 percent owned subsidiary of Engro Corporation Limited, has announced the achievement of its targeted Commercial Operations Date (COD) at the company's Qadirpur Power Plant Project. The 217.3 MW (net) power plant became fully operational at midnight on Friday, March 26, 2010.
> 
> 
> Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]
> 
> The project will utilise low BTU and high sulphur permeating gas, which is currently being flared from the Qadirpur gas field, thus ensuring economic benefits for the country. Wapda has acknowledged the start of operations through the achievement of COD, meaning that the plant has met all the requirements of its Power Purchase Agreement. Engro Energy Limited is Engro Corp's first initiative in the power sector of Pakistan and is the first power project under the 2002 policy based on foreign debt financing.-PR




My father was the project head along with his team members, Chinese engineers and staff, they have done a good job. I've been there quite a few times, within two years they made the area from 40 acres of farmland into a modern CCP. Congratulations to the entire team. Though the formal inauguration is on 9th i guess.

Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

It is still fossil feul. even the US is going the nuclear power plant route. pkland should get chinese cooperation and build nuclear power plants and we will have no problems about fossil fuels or water levels. but such foresight and integrity of character (for making correct decisions) is, perhaps, beyond the ruling (or rather ravaging) class of this country.


----------



## Donatello

Saleem said:


> It is still fossil feul. even the US is going the nuclear power plant route. pkland should get chinese cooperation and build nuclear power plants and we will have no problems about fossil fuels or water levels. but such foresight and integrity of character (for making correct decisions) is, perhaps, beyond the ruling (or rather ravaging) class of this country.




Nuclear power plants are definitely the cheapest and greenest way to power future Pakistan and rest of the world. The problem is the steep price tag that comes with initiation and the high level of technology that is not easy to find. Only countries like Germany, France, USA, China and Russia can deploy it on large scale not to mention the nightmare issues of importing/exporting the nuclear fuel due to IAEA regulations.

If Pakistan gets the civilian Nuclear deal with USA it would be great, because with competition from China, the prices of power plants will go down substantially. But i don't see that happening until atleast 2013. Lot of legal issues to cover for.


----------



## Omar1984

*Turkey to help Pakistan overcome energy crisis: Gul ​*
LAHORE, Apr 01 (APP): Turkish President Abdullah Gul has said the Turkish people are fully aware of the energy crisis being faced by Pakistan and Turkey will provide all possible help to overcome the problem. He was addressing the Pak-Turkey CEO forum organized by Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PIBT) at a local hotel on Thursday. 

Punjab Chief Minister Mian Shahbaz Sharif, Interior Minister Rehman Malik and other dignitaries were also present on this occasion. 

The Turkish President said Turkey had vast experience in the construction sector and the world&#8217;s second larges fleet of 250 construction companies after China, which were building dams and big projects. 

Abdullah Gul observed that people of Pakistan had proved their intellect in the business sector all over the world which needed to be utilized to expand mutual trade between both brotherly countries. 

The Turkish President said that there was a huge potential of investment and trade between Pakistan and Turkey. &#8220;The trade volume between the two countries can be enhanced to billions of dollars,&#8221; he added. 

He said both countries were inter-linked with time-tested and all-weather friendship. 

He said that a train link would be developed between Pakistan and Turkey via Iran to minimise the travel time and increase trade. 

Abdullah Gul praised the historic importance of Lahore and the warm-welcome and hospitality he received in the city. 

He also praised the leadership of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Dr Muahammad Iqbal and their role for creating Pakistan. 

Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, in his address, said that Pak-Turk friendship is a spirit which words cannot express. 


Shahbaz Sharif said both countries had not been able to trnasform their brotherly relations into trade and economic ties as the annual volume between the countries was only 740 million dollars. 

He stressed the governments, traders, political leaders and people of both countries to find a solution to the problem. 

&#8220;The vendor industry, auto parts, sports goods, leather industry, plastic tiles, marbles and other industries reflect the skill and capabilities of local people. 

&#8220;Skilled workforce in Pakistan and availability of raw material at a reasonable rate demand special attention of Turk traders who want to expand their industrial activities to other countries,&#8221; he added. 

Shahbaz said that 225 acres of land had been earmarked in Faisalabad for a special industrial zone for Turk investors which would be given to them free while all facilities would be provided there. 

He said that Pakistan and Turkey had been on the forefront in the fight against terrorism. 

Later, a memorandum of understanding (MOU) was signed on the special industrial zone by Chairman Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Mangement Company (FIEDMC) Asem Khurshid and Vice President Union of Chambers of Industries and Commodities of Turkey Halim Mete on benalf of their respective side.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Pakistan - President inaugurates 51 MW Gas fired Walter Power International&#8217;s Rental Power Plant at Naudero on 4th April, 2010*

President Asif Ali Zardari is scheduled to inaugurate on 4th April, 2010 first gas fired rental power plant of 51MW at Naudero, District Larkana. The rental contract of Walter Power International&#8217;s said RPP was earlier signed on 4th June, 2009.

The plant is technically designed to operate on gas turbine generating units with 92&#37; power availability factor. The plant has been assured 12mmcfd gas for five year through PEPCO&#8217;s Generation Company &#8211; II, and an SSGC gas transmission pipeline has been linked to the said RPP besides laying of 132 KV transmission line to connect the power so generated to national grid. ECC in its earlier meeting held on 21.08.2009 approved the said project followed by tariff approval from NEPRA within the prescribed period.

Walter Power International&#8217;s 51 MW Rental Power Plant Naudero - 1 has been completed at a cost of USD 91.65 millions. This project shall not only give a boost to PEPCO&#8217;s power generation output, but shall also be a major source of economic development of the area, particularly in industrial and commercial sector. This plant soon shall be upgraded by addition of another 50 MW, which would help improve power shortage in sizeable areas of Sindh province. It is understood that energization of a total of 101MW of power soon shall lead to attaining another milestone towards the electric power sufficiency of the country &#8211; a goal which is on the high priority list of this government. The plant is to be run on natural gas and its construction has been completed over a record period of six months after completion of contract obligations by PEPCO.

The plant not only is capable to supply power for over 250 medium sized industries but also would ensure creation of over 100 jobs for technical, skilled and un-skilled personnel of the area. What could satisfy the people of the area is that it would meet 2500 agri tubewell&#8217;s power need which are designed to irrigate 75000 acres of land that produces 1.2 million tones of wheat and rice besides ensuring stable power to over 1000 average sized villages in the area. It certainly would strengthen an industrial estate based power availability from this Plant which not only would create additional jobs but would help kickstart economic activity in the area that is presently underdeveloped and needs government&#8217;s special attention along with an attractive incentive package.

It is hoped that all Rental Power Plants in the country duly approved by the Cabinet and endorsed by Asian Development Banks audit report will finally achieve the same level of efficiency as IPPs and the Government may, as a policy, consider converting them into IPPs if they meet the efficiency, affordability and availability criteria. As per approved policy, these Rental Power Plants will be injecting additional power to PEPCO system and our national grid through overseas investment, while the government would continue to look forward to new investors to come and invest in the power sector.

Pakistan - President inaugurates 51 MW Gas fired Walter Power Internationals Rental Power Plant at Naudero on 4th April, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Good news but rental power plants are very expensive........... we should try to get rid off them as soon as possible


----------



## ameer219

*Three power projects to be set up in Gilgit-Baltistan*


ASTORE (April 04 2010): A 500 Megawatt power project will be established at Meer Malik while another one of the same capacity at Rehman Nallah. Talking to APP here on Saturday Executive Engineer Water and Power department, Inayat Khan said a small project of two Megawatt would also be set up at Rattu.

He said the feasibility reports of these projects had been finalised while the tenders would be announced in June this year. After the completion of these projects, loadshedding would permanently be eradicated from the region, he added.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*China promises cooperation in development of energy sector*


BEIJING (April 04 2010): China has promised Pakistan complete co-operation in the development of energy sector, particularly in the field of oil and gas exploration, its related services and coal processing. The assurance was given when a 5-member Pakistani delegation led by Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission Dr Ishfaq Ahmed, held in depth meetings here with senior Chinese officials.

The Pakistani delegation held meetings with Vice Minister/Chairman, NDRC (which is the counterpart organisation of Planning Division), Vice Minister for Water Sources, experts of the climate change department, energy administration and the other officials of NDRC. The Deputy Chairman was given presentations on the planning process in China, underlying principles of planning, role of NDRC in economic development of China and economic transformation of the country.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010


----------



## sparklingway

*I thought it would be better to combine everything here:-*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Sparklingway

It seems we are locked in a never-ending cycle of electricity deficit, by looking at the statistics you posted


----------



## sparklingway

ameer219 said:


> Sparklingway
> 
> It seems we are locked in a never-ending cycle of electricity deficit, by looking at the statistics you posted



The future, at this moment, sadly does not look any better. We might be able to meet our demands around the end of the decade. Radical measures are required. &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740;  might just be right about the RPPs.


----------



## Hyde

ameer219 said:


> Sparklingway
> 
> It seems we are locked in a never-ending cycle of electricity deficit, by looking at the statistics you posted



our energy demands are too high. Western countries total energy demand is only around 70% of their installed capacity (this is true for at least UK i believe). But here in Pakistan we are about 4500MW in deficit and in 10 years time our energy demands are expected to grow like 200%.

Now if you look at the stats posted by Sparklingway it is clearly indicating that we will be in deficit of about 4200MW in 2014 and trust me that is a great news. If we can manage to keep this deficit closer to 4000MW by the time Bhasha Dam and Neelum Jhelum and few other hydro projects going to be completed we will have enough electricity to meet our energy demands. In another words by 2017/2018 you can expect electricity for 23/24 hours a day for 2-3 years and then we have to come with another major plan to tackle with future energy crisis we are hoping to face in 2030.

PS: - The stats sparklingway posted does not include Rental Power Plants so expect less deficit in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> The future, at this moment, sadly does not look any better. We might be able to meet our demands around the end of the decade. Radical measures are required. &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740;  might just be right about the RPPs.



Actually Raja Parvez Ashraf has a big mouth. I kept saying peoples that whatever he is saying is not possible. Even the best minister could never overcome these energy crisis in such a short period. We need long term solution and not like for month or two. We will have to complete Diamer Bhasha (4500MW), Bungi (7100MW) and Dasu dam (4300MW) before 2025 to tackle with future energy crisis.

Dams requires years to be completed, similar is the case for Nuclear plants so it was never possible to say Good bye to electricity crisis in a span of only few months.

I am hoping energy deficit of less than 1000MW (or nill) by 2018 after the completion of Bhasha dam and few coal power plants (as projected).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

*I found docu about RPPs as well. These are already initiated projects for which the GoP has made advance payments (the political mess was over this matter). It's a total of 1156.1 MW.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> *I found docu about RPPs as well. These are already initiated projects for which the GoP has made advance payments (the political mess was over this matter). It's a total of 1156.1 MW.*



You are doing a great job here sparkingway...... trust me....... sixer pe sixer maaray jaa rahay ho lagta hai aaj Afridi ka record kya Sachin ke saare records bhi toot jayen ge 

Great news.......... although i am strictly against RPP's (12/13 cents per unit ) but we have no other alternative in such a short period. Foreign investor are running away from the country, our own domestic industries are moving abroad like in bangladesh and other countries. We need to tackle with energy issues in no time. This should be our first, second, third and the tenth priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*German firm to install 50MW solar plant in Thatta ​*
A German company is likely to install 50 megawatt (MW) solar energy plant in Thatta district. This was stated at the second meeting of Board of Investment (SBI) chaired by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah at the CM House on Tuesday.

Initially, a 5-10 MW capacity unit would be installed to collect data on this new sector. Three probable sites have been identified at Dhabeji, Education City and Bhambhore. The meeting was told that there was a plan to set up a 35MW wind energy farm for which around $6 million grant would likely be sought from Holland with the help of a firm, Transatlantic Energy.

Besides, around 20,000 acres of land on Thatta coastline has been identified for shrimp and fish farming. It was said that the marketing of 100 fully developed fish farms of 25 hectares each will be managed jointly with Chinese experts for two years and the cost of the farm would be paid back in five years.

The SBI has set up a consultative group for the dates sector in Khairpur. Shah told the meeting that 300 acres of land have been identified near the Northern Bypass for the proposed Marble City.

The SBI suggested that rural industrialisation would help reduce poverty as well as developing the deprived areas. It also decided to delete the name of Asad Umar from the SBI and nominated Qaisar Bangali and Mehmood Nawaz Shah as its new members.

Addressing a press conference at the CM House after the meeting, Vice Chairman SBI Zubair Motiwala said that an international investment conference would be held in the city on April 10 to explore Sindhs potential for investment in agriculture, dairy, cattle farming, wind and solar energy, fisheries and horticulture sectors.

He said that investors from Germany, Italy, Korea and Japan would attend the conference. He, however, clarified that their targeted audience would be the local investors. It will be a unique international conference which would give a signal that Sindh is alive and a vibrant province, he said, adding, they were considering focusing on mechanized farming in agriculture in order to yield double production. CMs Advisor for Planning and Development Department Dr Kaiser Bengali also spoke.


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan in &#8216;civil nuclear deal&#8217; with China ​*
* Two plants with a capacity of 640 megawatts to be set up in Chashma 
* China to provide 82% of total $1.912bn financing

By Sajid Chaudhry 

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has entered a civil nuclear deal with China for the establishment of two nuclear power projects of 640 megawatts in Chashma, Daily Times has learnt. 

The breakthrough deal &#8211; under which Pakistan would be provided a loan, technology and installation facilities &#8211; was finalised ahead of the latest round of the Pak-US strategic dialogue, as the federal cabinet granted financial approval at a meeting on March 24. 

Sources privy to the deal said the federal cabinet had approved an inter-government framework agreement on the financing of &#8216;Chashma Nuclear Power Project 3&#8217; and &#8216;Chashma Nuclear Power Project 4&#8217; with China. 

The sources said under the agreement, China would provide 82 percent of the total $1.912 billion financing to Pakistan as a 20-year soft loan, with an eight-year grace period. 

In a bid to guarantee financing for the two plants, the inter-government framework agreement requires both countries to enter three loan agreements. Under the first loan agreement, Pakistan would be provided $104 million with an annual interest rate of 1 percent, management fee of 0.2 percent and a commitment fee of 0.2 percent. Under the second preferential buyer credit agreement, Pakistan would get $1 billion with an annual interest rate of 2 percent, a management fee of 0.2 percent and a commitment fee of 0.2 percent &#8211; while the third buyers credit agreement would provide Pakistan $474 million with an annual interest rate of 6 percent, a management fee of 0.75 percent, a commitment fee of 0.5 percent and an insurance rate of 7 percent. 

However, according to the inter-government framework agreement, the annual composite interest rate would not exceed three percent in any case. 

The sources said that frequent visits by President Asif Ali Zardar and Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani helped secure the deal. They said the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had already approved the two projects. 

The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission would be the executing agency for the establishment of the two plants &#8211; which would be completed in eight years. 

The sources said each 320-megawatt unit would contain a nuclear steam supply system, a turbine-generator set and the associated auxiliary equipment and installations.


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> *German firm to install 50MW solar plant in Thatta ​*
> A German company is likely to install 50 megawatt (MW) solar energy plant in Thatta district. This was stated at the second meeting of Board of Investment (SBI) chaired by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah at the CM House on Tuesday.
> 
> Initially, a 5-10 MW capacity unit would be installed to collect data on this new sector. Three probable sites have been identified at Dhabeji, Education City and Bhambhore. The meeting was told that there was a plan to set up a 35MW wind energy farm for which around $6 million grant would likely be sought from Holland with the help of a firm, Transatlantic Energy.
> 
> Besides, around 20,000 acres of land on Thatta coastline has been identified for shrimp and fish farming. It was said that the marketing of 100 fully developed fish farms of 25 hectares each will be managed jointly with Chinese experts for two years and the cost of the farm would be paid back in five years.
> 
> The SBI has set up a consultative group for the dates sector in Khairpur. Shah told the meeting that 300 acres of land have been identified near the Northern Bypass for the proposed Marble City.
> 
> The SBI suggested that rural industrialisation would help reduce poverty as well as developing the deprived areas. It also decided to delete the name of Asad Umar from the SBI and nominated Qaisar Bangali and Mehmood Nawaz Shah as its new members.
> 
> Addressing a press conference at the CM House after the meeting, Vice Chairman SBI Zubair Motiwala said that an international investment conference would be held in the city on April 10 to explore Sindhs potential for investment in agriculture, dairy, cattle farming, wind and solar energy, fisheries and horticulture sectors.
> 
> He said that investors from Germany, Italy, Korea and Japan would attend the conference. He, however, clarified that their targeted audience would be the local investors. It will be a unique international conference which would give a signal that Sindh is alive and a vibrant province, he said, adding, they were considering focusing on mechanized farming in agriculture in order to yield double production. CMs Advisor for Planning and Development Department Dr Kaiser Bengali also spoke.


awesome news . good job and keep sharing please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*Pakistan endowed with energy resources: World Bank report *

RECORDER REPORT 

FAISALABAD (April 05 2010): Pakistan is quite well endowed with energy resources. An estimated 54 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas reserves have been discovered to date, and about 32 TCF (about 900 bill m3) remain unproduced. In 2008, domestic gas production was about 1.3 TCF (37.5 bill m3). About 937 million barrels of oil have been discovered, of which 354 million barrels remain unproduced.

The coal reserves are estimated to 185 billion tonnes, nearly all located in the Thar Desert in Sindh province. Notably, Pakistan also has a hydropower potential of about 40,000 MW, of which about 6,450 MW has been developed, the remaining economically exploitable potential is around 20,000 MW (or more as alternative fuel costs rise), a World Bank Project Report on "Pakistan Energy Sector" says, which was prepared recently.

To address the electricity shortages, WB Report mentioned that Pakistan government has taken steps to fast track the development of additional power generation capacity. Two medium-sized plants of 165MW and 225MW, owned by independent power producers (IPPs), have recently been added, and a further 450 MW (in 2 IPPs) are likely to be added in 2010. The fast-track IPP projects and new, mostly oil-fuelled rental plants were expected to add about 2,000 MW of new capacity by end of 2009; however, seven of the rental plants, totalling about 1000 MW, will be delayed. Thus, load shedding is likely to continue in 2010 as well.

he operational and commercial performance of the public sector entities is quite low; about 25 percent of generated electricity is lost in transmission and distribution compared to an international norm of less than 15 percent.

The gas transmission and distribution system is experiencing losses or Unaccounted-for Gas (UFG) of about 8 percent as compared to about 1 percent for well-run systems internationally.

In view of the weak fiscal position, the government is no longer able to subsidise the power sector to the same extent as in the past, and it has (a) committed to restrict subsidies to the power sector to Rs 55 billion ($ 670 million) in FY10 and to cease all operating subsidies from the subsequent fiscal year. Furthermore, the government has (b) amended the legislation to automatically (on a monthly basis) pass through to the end consumers any changes in fuel prices and also make other quarterly tariff adjustments to cover changes in non-fuel costs; (c) agreed to allocate more gas to the power sector, thereby improving efficiency and reducing cost by diminishing the need to run the oil-based power plants; (d) taken on itself the burden of public policy-induced liabilities that were earlier vested with the power companies - by assuming debts and other liabilities that the power sector companies had incurred during FYs 07-09 to finance their operations; and (e) agreed with the above finance institutions to increase electricity tariffs by overall about 26 percent in the period from October 2009 through June 2010. Power tariffs were increased by 6 percent on October 1, 2009, by 12 percent on January 1, 2010, and further 6 percent is scheduled for April 2010.

To further address the challenges in energy sector, the government has formulated an Energy Sector Development Strategy whose primary objective is to enhance the supply of energy in a sustainable manner while reducing the dependence on imported oil. The Strategy includes implementation of both policy and investment measures.

On the policy side: 

-- Enable a financial recovery of the energy sector from large losses accumulated over several years and ensure the continued improvement of the financial viability of the sector.

-- Design and implement measures to enhance gas supply to the power sector, including incentives to increase gas production from existing fields and encourage new exploration and production of natural gas, reduction of UFG, review of current priorities of natural gas use, and institution of conservation measures.

-- Design and implement a social protection programme that would ensure that vulnerable sections of the population would receive a minimum amount of electricity in an affordable manner.

-- Promote demand-side energy efficiency measures

-- Enhance regional co-operation in energy trade as a means of diversifying energy supply and thereby increase energy security

-- Streamline the institutional set up within the government to increase the efficiency of decision making in policy formulation, planning and investments, and private sector participation; strengthen the autonomy and accountability of the sector entities which continue to be public sector owned, especially distribution companies, and refine the industry structure to enable more private sector participation with less government guarantees, and promoting power trading.

As to investment measures to support the strategy, WB report pointed out that the government would prioritise investments that can improve efficiency in electricity and gas supply, lead to conservation of energy, and develop the country's hydropower potential and other renewable energy. Investments to strengthen the energy grids are considered important both for reducing technical losses and providing more reliable supply.

Furthermore, the government focuses on the options for electricity import from Central Asia under the Central Asia-South Asia Regional Electricity Market (CASAREM) and gas imports in the form of LNG or through pipeline projects (IPI - Iran-Pakistan-India, TAPI-Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India).Also, the government supports the utilisation of domestic coal sources, and likewise supports two IPP power plant projects based on imported coal.

Under new proposed Natural Gas Production Enhancement and Efficiency Project WB will provide $ 236 million for Pipeline system replacement, metering and control systems in Pakistan.

WB report stated that Pakistan's second Poverty Reduction Strategy Paper (PRSP-II) places a high priority on developing the energy sector, which presupposes significant investment in the sector to underpin economic growth and to pull its citizenry out of poverty. The energy sector in Pakistan is going through a difficult period characterised by shortages of electricity supply necessitating loadshedding of up to a quarter of peak demand. The problems are exacerbated by the sector's precarious financial situation precipitated by the high oil prices and lagging power tariff adjustments (during November 2003 - February 2007 period). The problems are further compounded by shortages of natural gas, which fuels a third of the generation capacity.

In 2006-07, gas-fired power plants accounted for nearly half of the electricity generated, whereas nearly a quarter was based on furnace oil. All natural gas consumed in Pakistan is indigenous, and there has been no addition to the existing reserves lately.

There are significant inefficiencies in the gas distribution system, and priority is given to allocating gas to socially sensitive consumers (fertiliser production and households). The government of Pakistan's strategy for energy sector development, and the proposed bank sector assistance programme over the short and medium term (covered by this PCN), focuses on enhancing gas supply and make more of it available to the power sector, says the WB report.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*35MW electricity supply: 'agreement with Iran soon' *

TURBAT (April 05 2010): Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf said the federal government will be going to ink an agreement with Iran soon to ensure supply of more 35 MW electricity from Iran to Pakistani areas located near Pak-Iran border particularly Makran Division.

Talking to Senator Ismael Buledi here on Sunday, he said that already Iran was providing electricity to Makran division and other Pakistani areas located near Pak-Iran border.

He maintained that keeping in view, power crisis, the federal government had intended to reach an agreement with Iranian government for provision of more 35MW electricity to Pakistani areas. He noted the government concerned over power load shedding being faced by the masses, steps were being taken to resolve this problem as early as possible Pervez Ashraf said.


Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Omar1984

*Use of bagasse with coal as fuel : Sugar industry allowed to co-generate power in lean season ​*
ISLAMABAD: After facing tough criticism in convincing parliament on rental power plants, the government has decided to promote power co-generation by sugar industry on fast track basis.

Over 750MW power is planned and will be added in the system in 36 months timeframe, official sources informed Daily Times Monday.

In this regard, Federal Cabinet has approved in principle amendments in policy for power co-generation by the sugar industry and many incentives to be extended to the industry to ensure power generation by 36 months, official sources added.

The incentives proposed to the federal cabinet, sugar industry would be allowed to use bagasse along with imported and locally produced coal as co-fuel for power co-generation, official sources said. 

The sugar industry had been trying to get approved furnace oil as co-fuel for power co-generation, due to rising price of furnace oil the government has substituted imported and locally produced coal as co-fuel for sugar industry, sources added.

The sugar mills would no more be required to under pre-qualification feasibility study and letter of intent and the government would issue Letter of Support (LOS) to the sugar mills. Sugar mills would be required to ensure generation of power within the timeframe of 36 months after issuance of LOS.

National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) and distribution of companies of Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) would purchase the power generated by the sugar mills under agreements to be reached between the parities.

Sugar industry would be required to approach National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) for revision in power tariff for the co-generation. 

The NEPRA had earlier determined 8.286 cents per unit as power tariff for the sugar mills that would generate power under co-generation policy.

However, the sugar industry is asking the government to enhance the already determined power tariff from 8.286 cents per unit to 11.115 cents per unit and this difference was the one of the reason that resulted implementation of Power Co-generation Policy in the country.

The sugar industry had demanded the government to allow sugar mills to use furnace oil or make sure availability of natural gas as co-fuel for power production to overcome the worst ever energy crisis in country&#8217;s history. The sugar industry can produce about 2000MW electricity in five years.

An earlier initiative about two years ago by the government to utilise sugar industry&#8217;s capacity for power generation had failed to materialise because of gas shortages and the government did not consider furnace oil as an alternative fuel at that time. The scheme envisages use of bagasse (dry pulp) for power generation during the sugarcane-crushing season that lasts six months (November-April). 

For the remaining six months, imported or locally produced coal would be used as an alternative fuel. 

A senior official informed the government had announced a &#8216;national power policy for sugar industry in November 2005 but it could not take off mainly because of unavailability of natural gas, which was to be used as alternative fuel with bagasse.

Sources said it has been agreed in principle tariff to be offered by the industry would be higher because of its dependence on imported or locally produced coal instead of gas but it would be acceptable to the government in a crisis situation.

The government was focusing on power co-generation by sugar mills as a short gestation period energy source to meet the increasing energy demand in the country.

In November 2005, the economic coordination committee (ECC) of the cabinet had approved a national policy of power co-generation, under which 750mw electricity was to be produced by the selected sugar mills by using bagasse as fuel.


----------



## Omar1984

*KESC adds coal-based power to system ​*
KARACHI: The Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) has added 15 MW of electricity generation capacity to its network from coal-based power plant of Al-Abbas Sugar Mills Limited located in Dhabeji.

This is the first coal-fired power plant connected to the KESC network, the utility said in a press release on Monday. Tabish Gauhar, CEO, KESC, said that the company aims to add more power to its network to effectively manage the energy requirements of the city. 

&#8220;KESC is working on more such projects to narrow down power demand and supply gap in its franchise areas with special emphasis on promoting and encouraging coal-based plants.&#8221; The power utility has signed three memorandums of understanding in recent past for adding coal-based power into its system, the press release said.

These have been signed with Oracle Coalfields for a 300 MW power plant at Thar and with Chinese companies to bring in around 700 MW using local and imported coal. KESC, in the last 20 months, added 450 MW to its generation capacity. 

Under a program to enhance supply, KESC is constructing a 560 MW power plant at Bin Qasim, which is expected to be commissioned by 2012 and 87 MW of third party contracts have been signed with small suppliers under the Captive Power Policy.


----------



## ameer219

*KESC adds 15 megawatts to its system through coal-fired plant *


KARACHI (April 06 2010): Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) has added 15 MW to its network from coal-based power plant of Al-Abbas Sugar Mills Limited located in Dhabeji. According to a press release issued here on Monday this was the first ever coal-fired power plant connected to the KESC network.

Appreciating the KESC's team efforts in achieving this milestone, Tabish Gauhar, CEO KESC, said that the Company aims to add more power to its network so as to effectively manage the energy requirements of the city. KESC is working on more such projects to narrow down the power demand and supply gap in its franchise areas with special emphasis on promoting and encouraging coal-based plants, he said.

While, KESC, in the last 20 months, added 450 MW to its generation capacity, an ambitious programme has been embarked upon to add more megawatts to manage the rising demand. Under this programme, the release said, 560 MW power plant, is under execution at Bin Qasim which is expected to be commissioned by 2012, 87 MW of third party contracts have been signed with small suppliers under the Captive Power Policy.-PR


Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Omar1984

*President assures overcoming power shortage ​*
ISLAMABAD, Apr 5 (APP): President Asif Ali Zardari Monday said the government is addressing the problem of power shortage with the help of the private sector.In his annual address to the joint sitting of parliament here, construction of the Neelum Power Project in Azad Kashmir has started. 

Bhasha Dam has also been launched and it will generate 4500 megawatts of power and store over 6.5 million acre feet of water and the Thar Coal Project has been revived, he added.

He said he was aware that the crippling power shortage was slowing economic and industrial growth.

&#8220;We inherited a shortfall of thousands of megawatts but will not offer any excuses. We realize the suffering that loadshedding causes to our people.&#8221;
&#8220;We are painfully aware of the darkness it spreads, how children study by candlelight, and how the wheels of industry often stop,&#8221; he added.
The President said some people have tried to make the rental projects controversial.

He said they will not dwell on the past, as to how the independent power projects launched by Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto, were made controversial.

President Zardari said the government is mindful of the water issue and for the first time a Special Assistant to Prime Minister on water has been appointed.
He said he raised the water issue in his first contact with the Indian leadership and then raised it at every meeting.

&#8220;We will continue to raise it at every international forum, within the terms of the Indus Water Treaty.&#8221;

He informed that the government is also addressing water issues between the provinces.

The issues will be resolved through available constitutional and legal mechanisms, he added.

President Zardari said 32 small and medium dams will be built in the country and work on three of the dams has already started. 

For the first time in over four decades, agriculture is being revolutionized through hybrid seed, improved technology and high intensity cultivation, he said adding for the first time state land in their command areas will also be irrigated and distributed free among the women of the area.


----------



## Omar1984

*Is there an end to energy woes? ​*
The country has been facing power crisis since the summer started, as has been the case for the last several years in summer. The shortfall has reached as high as 5,000 MW. The United States during the recent Strategic Dialogue offered to provide $125 million for energy development in Pakistan and to assist in thermal power projects. However, it is not ready to consider Pakistan&#8217;s request for nuclear power plants and said that the United States wants to confine itself to supporting non-nuclear sources of energy. 

The US said it would go beyond government-to-government relationship and was keen to involve the private sector. But the private sectors should be provided incentives to invest in Pakistan. America has shown its determination to help Pakistan to overcome socio economic challenges by providing technical and economic assistance so that Pakistan can use its human and natural resources and entrepreneurial skills. The two governments would discuss issues related to the Bilateral Investment Treaty, in order to attract investment in Pakistan. An investment fund would be created to support Pakistan&#8217;s energy sector and other high priority areas. The US would expand cooperation in the energy sector, including through the Signature Energy Program. 

The USA is not happy with the plan of gas import from Iran. Pakistan has finally signed the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project, excluding India. Iran has also offered to provide electricity at one third cost of RPPs, which would almost halve the electricity deficit of Pakistan. But in spite of an average 10 to 14 hour countrywide daily load shedding, the response to this offer from the Pakistani side is not encouraging. 

The insiders attributed this cool response to lack of financial resources, inadequate infrastructure and differences over tariff. On the other hand, the Iranian Ambassador said Iran was ready to help build infrastructure and extend financial assistance.

The present situation can be related to the US&#8217;s ongoing campaign to isolate Iran. US is continuously pressuring Pakistan not to accept Iranian offer of electricity. In lieu of this, it would help to bring electricity from Tajikistan and also develop the Thar coal reserves to generate electricity. At the end of two-day strategic dialogue, the United States said it would work towards enhanced market access for Pakistani products as well as towards the early finalization of Reconstruction Opportunity Zones (ROZs).

Iran is already providing 39 MWs electricity for Gwadar at a rate of 5 cents per unit. Iran is now demanding 11.5 cents per unit. Pakistan has signed another agreement with Iran for import of 100 MWs of electricity and necessary infrastructure is being constructed for this purpose.

One more agreement was signed, last year, under which Iran would supply 1000 MWs of electricity to Pakistan. Iran would first lay a 400 km gas pipeline from Zahidan to Pakistan border to build a thermal power unit. The project will take at least five years to complete. Japan has also extended a soft loan of $260 million (23.3 billion yen/ Rs 29.339 billion) to Pakistan for the National Transmission Lines and Grid Stations Strengthening Project. 

This is the first Japanese loan under the Official Development Assistance (ODA) based on the Pakistan Donors&#8217; Conference. Japanese government hosted the conference in April 2009 in which $1 billion aid was promised over a period of two years. The strengthening of transmission lines and grid stations project would improve the efficiency of power supply of 500KV and 220KV transmission lines and grid stations in Punjab and Sindh. The project will increase efficiency of the power transmission by 156MW, which is equivalent to the annual power consumption of two million people.

Trailer-mounted small power plants: To cope with the power crisis immediately, a Karachi based company, Meshe International, has offered to provide trailer-mounted packaged small power units. The company indicated that about 22 countries in the world have already installed such power stations to overcome power shortages. 

The company officials said the quickest and easiest way is to install 1 MW, 1.5 MW and 1.7 MW power generation plants on furnace oil, diesel and gas on 40-foot containers. These plants can provide power to about 3,000 houses, industrial units and hospitals, major cities, villages, etc. 

Presently, Balochistan is facing 600 megawatts power shortfall, therefore, demanding installation of Rental Power Plants (RPPs) and expediting work on laying down Dadu-Khuzdar and Dera Ghazi Khan-Loralai power transmission lines. The shortage has resulted in 16 to 18 hours of load shedding both in rural and urban areas and causing irreparable losses to the economy of the province. Such small power plants can also be installed in far flung areas in Balochistan and other parts of the country where Wapda cannot supply electricity through transmission lines. 

These plants can start production within 10 to 12 months. The company has installed 939 units all over the world with power generating capacity of 1,785 MW. According to AEDB, the government has accepted the proposal to create a Renewable Energy Development Fund, which would invest and would be a partner of the private sector. 

With the passage of time, energy demand is increasing in Pakistan and it spent about $12 billion on importing energy in 2008 that was 63 percent of the total export earnings. In 2009 the oil import bill increased to $13 billion.

In Pakistan, only 63 percent of Pakistanis have grid-connected electricity and 80 percent of the population is without piped natural gas. AEDB is facilitating provinces and around 8 projects totaling 110 MW are already being implemented in the private sector and more than two dozen projects are in the pipeline. Since late 2008 Pakistan has increased electricity tariff by nearly 60 percent and the IMF is again demanding further increase by next month. Therefore, it is high time government developed wind and solar energy resources immediately.


----------



## SMC

Good initiative. 15 megawatts is not much in the context but it's still better than nothing. The problem is most of the projects are still under construction/proposed and seeing how things work in Pakistan, I want to see it (i.e. the powerplant being functional) to believe it.


----------



## BJlaowai

ameer219 said:


> *KESC adds 15 megawatts to its system through coal-fired plant *
> 
> 
> KARACHI (April 06 2010): Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) has added 15 MW to its network from *coal-based power plant of Al-Abbas Sugar Mills Limited *located in Dhabeji. According to a press release issued here on Monday this was the first ever coal-fired power plant connected to the KESC network.
> 
> Appreciating the KESC's team efforts in achieving this milestone, Tabish Gauhar, CEO KESC, said that the Company aims to add more power to its network so as to effectively manage the energy requirements of the city. KESC is working on more such projects to narrow down the power demand and supply gap in its franchise areas with special emphasis on promoting and encouraging coal-based plants, he said.
> 
> While, KESC, in the last 20 months, added 450 MW to its generation capacity, an ambitious programme has been embarked upon to add more megawatts to manage the rising demand. Under this programme, the release said, 560 MW power plant, is under execution at Bin Qasim which is expected to be commissioned by 2012, 87 MW of third party contracts have been signed with small suppliers under the Captive Power Policy.-PR
> 
> 
> Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
> Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]



This is a little odd. Usually the captive power plants in sugar mills is bagasse based, since bagasse (crushed cane) is a by-product of sugar making process. Bagasse is burnt in the boiler furnaces to generate steam, and this steam is used in the sugar making process, run steam turbines to crush more cane and to run electrical generators to produce electrical power.


----------



## ameer219

*Govt likely to continue hiring power projects*

Khaleeq Kiani 
Wednesday, 07 Apr, 2010 


Public sector investment in power sector capacity addition was prohibited during the Pervez Musharraf-Shaukat Aziz administration and that is one of the main causes of the current electricity shortfall, sometimes exceeding 5,500MW. Emergency efforts to install rental power projects and fast track IPPs have only added to the rising electricity cost and that too without sufficient supplies. 

Informed sources told Dawn that in the present situation, RPPs&#8217; exit might be difficult and they would continue to cause public discontent. Therefore, public sector outlays would have to fill in the capacity deficits. 

For this to become a reality, the government would be making substantial allocations for the public sector capacity addition in the 10th five-year plan currently under preparation. The US administration, they said, was being wooed to be part of the programme through assistance and involvement of its companies. 

Policymakers decided to review the energy sector strategy after realising that the upcoming independent power producers (IPPS), RPPs and four public sector initiatives scheduled to come into production by 2012 would not be able meet the present and future requirements. Additionally, the banking sector has become over-exposed to the power sector as a result of issuance of TFCs for circular debt and other advances. 

The government, however, concedes mishandling of recent series of RPPs and intends to hire them in future &#8220;without large advances or time limits for installations and just corporate guarantees or small mobilisation advances with judicious rentals&#8221;. It also concedes that socio-political obligations of the government for large-scale village electrification played a major role in distribution losses. 

The sources claimed that the government had come to the conclusion that private sector appetite to arrange fast-track projects had also been exhausted and all-out efforts, including additional incentives through higher returns on investments, would not spurn more private sector investment in the shorter run because the present situation was a &#8216;hard-sell&#8217;. 

The 10th five-year plan now envisages conversion of economic growth base from agriculture to industrial basis in the medium and long-term that would need sufficient power supplies at an affordable rate. Also, a concerted programme would be implemented to convert all agricultural tube wells from diesel engines and electricity from national grid to localised solar panels to reduce their cost of operation and reliance on imported fuels.Reclaiming of about 450MW projects of de-rated generation capacity at Guddu, Jamshoro, Muzaffargarh and Lakhra has already been taken in hand. Another 2,350MW have also been taken in hand for completion by end of 2011 and include 425MW Nandipur, 525MW Chichuki Mallian, 750MW Guddu, 325MW Chashma Nuclear and 320MW UAE gifted second hand projects for installation at Faisalabad. 

Some of the mega projects that were planned for development in public sector include a 1000MW combined cycle plant at Dadu, 1,050MW of three plants at Jamshoro, 700MW at Muzaffargarh, 1,800MW of three plants at Sahiwal and two coal-based projects of 1000MW each at Islamkot, Thar, and Karachi. 

For the RPPs, the ministry of water and power has already hinted at their conversion into long-term IPPs if they meet efficiency and affordability standards. 


____________________________________________________
Our Handling of the Energy Crisis is headed for the right Direction!


----------



## Omar1984

*Plans afoot to generate 3,000MW in next five years ​*
KARACHI: The government is planning to tap sugar industry resources and to generate around 3,000 megawatts during the next five years to meet power shortage in the country. This will help in reducing the import bill of furnace oil by $980 million.

ìGeneration of cheaper electricity through renewable resources and use of bagasse in the sugar industry will be encouraged,î an official in the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) said, adding that Nepra has taken a landmark decision to provide incentives to those sugar mills who have shown their readiness to generate electricity for the national grid by the end of March 2014.

Announcing its tariff determination for the first sugar mill, which has proposed to generate 80MW through use of bagasse and coal, the regulatory authority has decided that in order to encourage available potential of over 3,000MW through use of bagasse and coal, the internal rate of return (IRR) of 18 per cent on bagasse will be given as an incentive to those sugar mills who achieve commercial operation by March 2014.

The IRR for bagasse at 18 per cent is three per cent higher than the IRR allowed to the thermal projects on residual fuel oil or gas.

The official said that the bagasse based Co-Gen power projects of 3,000MW have the potential to earn over $980 million of foreign exchange per annum that can be spent on the purchase of expensive residual fuel oil for generation during 188 days bagasse-based operations.

It is expected that the tariff of 9.28 US cents per kilowatt per hour will be offered to the sugar industry based on the incentive of higher IRR, which will go a long way in meeting the longstanding demand of the industry.

The country is facing worst kind of power crisis for the last several years and no major addition was made in the generation capacity.

The shortfall, which is being estimated at around 4,500MW, is hurting the national economy and hampering the overall economic activities across the country.

During 9MFY10, power projects of 231MW have started operations and a few more projects of around 1,693MW are likely to start operations in 4QFY10. These projects include rental power projects of 496MW against an earlier expectation of 991MW.

According to the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB), projects of around 1,759MW and 1,425MW are expected to start operations in FY11 and FY12, respectively.

An energy expert believes that the power shortfall will persist till FY13, as the demand will continue to rise in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*CAMC to invest in coal power, mining sector ​*
ISLAMABAD, Apr 8 (APP): A three-member Chinese delegation of CAMC Engineering Company Limited, here on Thursday called on Chairman Board of Investment (BoI) Saleem H. Mandviwalla to get an insight on the investment policy and the incentives offered to foreign investors in Pakistan. 

The delegation, led by Senior Advisor of the company Li Wuquan, is visiting Pakistan since April 5, a BOI press statement said. 

The delegation already has met various officials of ministries including Ministry of Water and Power, Capital Development Authority and National Highway Authority. 

BoI Chairman appreciated the Chinese companies and businessmen in Pakistan for their continued support and investment towards developing various economic sectors. 

He highlighted the policy parameters of investment in Pakistan and a number of fiscal and financial incentives offered to foreign investors. 

He underlined the policy, which allows 100 percent foreign equity in the major sectors and full repatriation of profits and dividends in all the sectors. 

Saleem Mandviwalla said that Pakistan currently has bilateral investment treaties for investment protection with 48 countries and avoidance of double taxation with 52 countries. 

He said that the government was committed to restore macroeconomic stability in the country and it has initiated a &#8216;9-Point Programme&#8217; to increase productivity, efficiency and high growth. 

This programme includes macroeconomic stabilization, social development including social protection, agriculture productivity enhancement, agribusiness and agro process promotion and industrial competitiveness, human capital development, reforms in energy, capital markets, public-private partnerships for infrastructure and institutional building and governance . 

It may be recalled that CAMC is one of the leading infrastructure development and engineering companies in China which has shown interest in undertaking government approved mega projects in Pakistan on turn-key basis and have offered to provide finances up to 85 percent of the project cost. 

Senior Advisor of CAMC Engineering Company Ltd Li Wuquan said main focus of the company was to invest in coal fired power projects and the mining sector. 

He said that the delegation had been briefed on mining opportunities in all provinces of Pakistan, especially in Thar desert in southern Sindh.


----------



## Omar1984

*Red tape, terror hindering investments in energy sector: CEO Engro Energy ​*
KARACHI: Pakistan offers attractive opportunities to foreign and local investors in its power generation sector, but the menace of red-tape and terrorism hampers new investments, a top official of a leading business group said on Wednesday.

&#8220;There is need to develop a sense of urgency regarding Pakistan&#8217;s energy crisis,&#8221; said Khalid Mansoor, chief executive officer of Engro Energy, which recently inaugurated its first 217-MW power plant in Qadirpur, Sindh.

&#8220;The electricity demand outstrips supply by around 4,000 megawatt,&#238; he said. &#8220;Indications are that it will broaden in the coming years if the government fails to attract massive investment in power generation sector.&#238;

Mansoor praised the government&#237;s power policy and said that it offers lucrative opportunities to both local and foreign investors, who not just get a guaranteed 15 percent rate-of-return, but also protection against the rupee depreciation and inflation.

However, Pakistan&#8217;s poor credit ratings and security concerns deter investors, he said.

The cumbersome process of getting approvals from different government departments remains one of the key issues, said Mansoor, who headed many projects for Engro, but finds installing a power plant as most challenging. 

Engro Energy, the subsidiary of Engro Corporation, was set up in 2006. The same year it started work on the power plant, which came on line in 2010 at a cost of $205 million.

He said that negotiations were held at different stages of the project implementation with Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB), National Electric Power Regulatory Authority, Water and Power Development Authority and the government.

&#8220;When PPIB has been established as one window facilitator for the all the power projects then why involvement of all the other agencies?&#8221; he asked. 

Engro&#8217;s power plant is located in Qadirpur, located 600 kilometers north of Karachi. It uses poor-quality permeate gas from Oil and Gas Development Company Ltd-operated Qadirpur Gas Field that cannot be used by households and industry. &#8220;The idea struck us that why can&#8217;t we use it to generate electricity?&#8221; 

Depletion of gas reserves in recent years has compounded the energy crisis. Production of natural gas, which meets 50 percent of the energy needs of the country, is approximately 25 percent less than its demand.

As an alternative, expensive furnace oil is being imported to run thermal power plants. Pakistan State Oil officials say that country will import 9.1 million tons in 2009/10 against 5.7 million tons the previous year. 

Qadirpur Power Plant is likely to hit by gas shortage in 2017 when reserves at its nearby field deplete.

&#8220;Answer to this crisis is reliance on domestic coal reserves to meet the energy demand,&#8221; said Mansoor.

Engro Energy has embarked with Sindh government in a public-private partnership to explore prospects of using vast Thar coal reserves for generating electricity, he said.

The project will take at least two years to start. There are also question marks regarding the availability of $3 billion needed for mining and setting up a 1,200 MW coal-run power plant. But Mansoor has no doubts about its potential. &#8220;We just need one coal-fired power plant to start production and it will change the fortune of this country.&#8221;


----------



## ameer219

*China to cooperate with Pakistan in hydel power projects *

PESHAWAR (April 09 2010): China has announced to fully cooperate with Pakistan in completing hydel power projects in NWFP province to cater the needs of growing energy demands of people and industry. The assurance was given by Deputy Chief of Mission, People's Republic of China, Yao Jing, who called on Senior Minister NWFP Rahimdad Khan at his residence. He remained with the minister for some time and discussed matters of mutual interest.

The minister said the provincial government had assured full security coverage to the Chinese workers; therefore, there was no hindrance for his country to extend co-operation to this province. The minister expressed his gratitude to the President of China for announcing Rs 720 million for the IDPs of the province.

Thanking the generous offer for technical and financial support in connection with setting up of hydel power projects in the province, the Minister said that there were 26 sites proposed for the establishment of hydel power plants out of which feasibility of seven has already been completed.


Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010
http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=1042367&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

@ ameer

thanks for the news but please do provide us the source also when sharing a news

It helps understand the credibility of that news


----------



## ameer219

*Thar coal field can generate 50,000MW power*

Staff Report 

ISLAMABAD: Member Science & Technology Planning Commission, Dr Samar Mubarakmand said Pakistan has the potential to generate 50,000 megawatt electricity from Thar coal field for 800 years.

He said the field would start generating 100 megawatt power within the next 15-18 months, whereas, in the next phase, 500 to 1000 megawatt power plants will be installed to generate power through coal gasification, adding that after about 3 years Pakistan will be able to install the first 1000 megawatt power plant in Thar. 

Dr Samar said power generated from coal gasification would be much cheaper, which will be sold to Sindh government at the rate of Rs 3.90 per unit. He said our focus is to produce turbine and generators in the country as 75 percent cost of a power plant is incurred on import of these equipments. 

He said South Africa and China are producing ample diesel from coal and added that Pakistan could also produce more than enough diesel from Thar coal. He said Pakistan has also sound potential to generate energy from waste material and once these indigenous resources are brought into the mainstream production, there would be no need to resort to expensive power generation. 

He said the country is blessed with $1.2 trillion worth of copper and gold reserves, mostly in Balochistan, and our country could become financially stable by exploiting these reserves. 

Highlighting other projects, he said textile and garments cities have been set up in many cities of the country to facilitate businessmen while an Expo Centre at the cost of Rs 2.2 billion is being set up in Lahore for promotion of exports.

Earlier, President Islamabad Chamber of Commerce, Zahid Maqbool said manufacturing and industrial units were badly suffering due to shortage of energy and natural energy resources should be utilized to provide cheap energy to industry. 

He said Thar coal has huge coal reserves and the government should fully exploit this potential not only to become self-sufficient in energy, but also to export the surplus coal to other countries and earn more foreign exchange. 



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

Windmills up and running 

?BBC Urdu? - ????? ?????? - ????? ????? ?? ?????? ????? ??????? ?? ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ameer219

*
Pakistan, Kuwait discuss oil and gas exploration*

ISLAMABAD (April 10 2010): Federal Minister of Petroleum and Natural Resources Naveed Qamar held a meeting with Muhammad Al-Howqal, the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Kuwait Energy Company, who called on him here on Friday. The two exchanged views on the investment climate and opportunities in the oil and gas exploration and production sector of the country.

The minister, highlighting the investment potential, said Pakistan undoubtedly offered long-term gains. Those companies who have been here and stayed for long were a proof of this. He encouraged companies to avail the opportunities offered by the country. Al Howqal explained that he, in a joint venture with New Horizon Ltd, had proved to be very successful and were presently working on two blocks, Jharak and Kunri in Sindh.

He said that geophysical and geological work had already been done. He said that he was hopeful of starting drilling by June. Director General Petroleum Concesions Naeem Malik and CEO New Horizon E&P Ltd Syed Wamiq Bukhari were also present during the meeting.-PR


Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## EagleEyes

Please post all the news on energy and water related updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*Gravity can generate 170.1MW electricity per hour*

Staff Report
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
KARACHI: The fuel-free power generation system can produce 170.1 megawatts per hour using just the force of gravity.

An official of Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Hyderabad, Anwar Ali said Friday briefed director general Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies, Dr Parvez Akhter about the project.

He suggested to him to calculate energy balance of the proposed process and function, and take help from an engineer of his organisation (WAPDA) and a professor of a local university in the country.

He said, Major requirements for the plant are a 100-kilometre railway line, along with the conductor used in electric railways, 80 turbines (without diesel engine) capable of generating six megawatts of power each, 6 electric train engines and 24 railway trolleys.

He defined working of one unit, which consists of one electric railway engine with four trolleys and on every trolley are installed six turbines, each turbine of 6MW.

When his train will move from the top to the bottom the stipulated speed is required by turbine. It will generate 36x4=144MW. Now a question arises: how can this train move up? That is easy. The train will move up by the momentum force and the electric engine will accelerate by the energy before the train comes to zero point.

Dr Akhter said the project needs Rs 20 million for experiment. He wrote to his ministry of science and technology and President of Pakistan for funding.

WAPDA Generation ex-chief engineer, Abdul Aziz Chandio checked and verified the calculation of energy balance of fuel-free power generation system.

Anwar expounded that it was easy to install anywhere in the country but he identified a few ideal places near Nooriabad, Hyderabad, Dadu, Thatta, Rohri in Sindh, Murre, Khewra, near Islamabad in Punjab, Gaddani, Khuzdar, Vicinity of Quetta in Balochistan; Swat, Malakand, Kohat in NWFP and Dir, Chitral, Gilgit in Northern Areas.

He wanted President and the Prime Minister to take personal interest in this power system and to get rid the entire nation of unscheduled and prolonged power outages.


----------



## ameer219

*

65 uplift schemes worth Rs 400 million approved*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

KARACHI (April 10 2010): Sindh Minister for Public Health Engineering, Mohammed Adil Siddiqi, has said that Departmental Developmental Working Party (DDWP) has approved Rs 400 million worth 65 schemes for water supply and drainage improvement in various districts of Sindh. These schemes are in addition to schemes already approved, he said while talking to various delegations at his office.

The Minister pointed out that for water supply and drainage improvement, these 46 schemes were approved against an allocation of Rs 400 million out of block allocation for 2010-11. He said that while preparing these schemes, care had been taken to ensure that people are directly benefited.

He told a delegation that his department is already implementing 84 new water supply and drainage schemes, which are in addition to ongoing schemes. Adil Siddiqi directed the Secretary PHED and Chief Engineer to complete at least 100 schemes of water supply and drainage by June 30. He called upon the officials to further gear up the pace of work to ensure their completion during current fiscal and said they should personally inspect the schemes at site and submit report to the Chief Engineer.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010


----------



## Hyde

*&#8216;Gravity can generate 170.1MW electricity per hour&#8217;​*

KARACHI: The fuel-free power generation system can produce 170.1 megawatts per hour using just the force of gravity. 

An official of Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Hyderabad, Anwar Ali said Friday briefed director general Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies, Dr Parvez Akhter about the project. 

He suggested to him to calculate energy balance of the proposed process and function, and take help from an engineer of his organisation (WAPDA) and a professor of a local university in the country. 

He said, &#8220;Major requirements for the plant are a 100-kilometre railway line, along with the conductor used in electric railways, 80 turbines (without diesel engine) capable of generating six megawatts of power each, 6 electric train engines and 24 railway trolleys&#8221;. 

He defined working of one unit, which consists of one electric railway engine with four trolleys and on every trolley are installed six turbines, each turbine of 6MW. 

When his train will move from the top to the bottom the stipulated speed is required by turbine. It will generate 36x4=144MW. Now a question arises: how can this train move up? That is easy. The train will move up by the momentum force and the electric engine will accelerate by the energy before the train comes to zero point. 

Dr Akhter said the project needs Rs 20 million for experiment. He wrote to his ministry of science and technology and President of Pakistan for funding. 

WAPDA Generation ex-chief engineer, Abdul Aziz Chandio checked and verified the calculation of energy balance of fuel-free power generation system. 

Anwar expounded that it was easy to install anywhere in the country but he identified a few ideal places near Nooriabad, Hyderabad, Dadu, Thatta, Rohri in Sindh, Murre, Khewra, near Islamabad in Punjab, Gaddani, Khuzdar, Vicinity of Quetta in Balochistan; Swat, Malakand, Kohat in NWFP and Dir, Chitral, Gilgit in Northern Areas. 

He wanted President and the Prime Minister to take personal interest in this power system and to get rid the entire nation of unscheduled and prolonged power outages.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

a very interesting project this is.......... never heard any similar project before in my life


----------



## ameer219

Hey Zaki,I posted it first bro..


----------



## Hyde

bhai maine parha lakin mila nahi............ koi baat nahi agar aap ne pehle post kiya thaa  1 baar aur sahi 

jis ne nahi parha woh parh le ga


----------



## arsalan shafique

AcTUaLLy UnAbLe To UnDErStaNd IT!!!

Can any one HerE ExPlaIn IT A BIT!!


----------



## arsalan shafique

wana share something i observed tow or three dayz back..............if u want to destroy any country or wana make it a failed state then just some how let it face electricity shortage.......for some years..............believe me there would be a economic disaster as the less factories & offices will work.......& country will face unemployment which will lead to every thing bad in the form of water shortage to street crimes........& in the end the Country Will **********!!!!


----------



## ice_man

ok i don't understand when will the first "PROMISE" or "ASSURANCE" bare fruit! when will we start producing the much badly needed electricity! 


POLITICS HAS LED THIS COUNTRY TO DESPAIR! 

we need to utilize THAR COAL RESERVE NOW!

we need to make KALABAGH NOW! 

we need BASHA NOW!

however, every politician has stopped progress for a few votes!


----------



## ameer219

*Korea to assist hydel power project in Mirpur*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


MIRPUR (April 11 2010): The Republic of Korea will assist the construction of a grand private-sector Hydel power project. This was disclosed by the visiting Korean Envoy to Pakistan, Shin Un, in a high level meeting with Mirpur division administration on Saturday. He pledged that Korea would lend its complete support for various development projects of the country.

The Korean Ambassador met the division Commissioner, Dr Mahmood-ul-Hassan in his chamber and discussed the issues related to security and the dispensation of other due facilities to the Korean engineers and other staff members to be engaged in the construction of the project at Bong, Mangla near the city.

Senior officers of the Korean Embassy in Pakistan, the ROK engineers including other officials deputed for the project, DIG Police, Dr Liaqat Hussain, Deputy Commissioner, Chaudhry Muhammad Tayyeb, SSP Sardar Gulfraz Khan and other officers of the divisional administration also attended the meeting.

Shin Un expressed complete satisfaction over the law and order situation in the district and praised speedy development and economic prosperity in various parts of the State. He hoped that the Korean engineers to be engaged for the construction of the project to ensure quality work and timely completion of the project. Dr Mahmood ul Hassan assured the Korean ambassador of providing complete security and other assistance to the engineers of his country.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*LPG price reduced by Rs 7 per kg*


KARACHI (April 12 2010): Price of Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) has been reduced by Rs7 per kilogram (KG), traders said on Sunday. Chairman LPG Distributors Association (LPGDA) Irfan Khokar in a press statement said that LPG marketing companies have reduced its rate by Rs7 per kg; Rs83 on domestic cylinder and Rs332 per commercial cylinder.

Now the LPG is available at Rs68 to Rs75 per kg in Karachi and Lahore. Similarly it is being sold at Rs71 to Rs78 per kg at Peshawar and Rs76 to Rs83 per kg in Murree, FATA and Gilgit regions. He also alleged the LPG producers and gas mafia for severely damaging LPG industry, saying that they created artificial shortage in 2008-09 and earned Rs20billion illegal profit, which caused the decline of its sales by 50 per cent.

Khokar urged the authorities concerned to take remedial measures to save the industry and added that if government did not take any action in this regard, the gas crisis would become even more severe.-PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## ameer219

*RPPs only solution to end loadshedding: minister*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


ISLAMABAD (April 12 2010): Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf said that rental power projects are the only solution to end load-shedding. He said the government is trying to control unscheduled power outages and that the new projects would be operational soon. It would improve the situation, a local news channel reported.

Federal Minister said IRSA and Met office informed him that the water situation will improve soon. The Minister said the government is taking steps to overcome the power shortage. Meanwhile, Raja Pervaiz Ashraf has said the government is taking concrete steps to meet energy needs. Chairing a meeting of Council Construction Company, he said the Wapda and PESCO employees vacations and foreign tours have been cancelled in order to resolve energy-relate issues.

He said that some people are politicising energy crisis, adding the people were needed to cooperate to meet the challenge. He said that on the special directives of President and Prime Minister concrete steps were being taken on emergency basis to resolve the problem. He said traders, industrialists and politicians should avoid politicising the power crisis. He said that 1000 MW power to be added to the national power system from IPPs and Rental Power system in next two months. He said that water level at Mangla Dam was reduced owing to persistent dry spell.

He said that ministry is also taking steps against power theft and those WAPDA employees if found involved, would be suspended. He said that management crisis cell has been established.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010


----------



## ameer219

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

*
10,000 cusecs water in rivers increased: report
*
M RAFIQUE GORAYA

LAHORE (April 13 2010): There has been an increase of 10,000 cusecs precious water in the combined flows of the four rivers, Indus, Kabul, Jhelum and Chenab during the past 24 hours due to rising temperature in the upper regions of the country.

According to April 12 river flows and reservoirs level report of Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), 30,600 cusecs water is flowing in Tarbela dam on river Indus, 24,300 cusecs in river Kabul at Nowshera, 32,000 cusecs in river Jhelum at Mangla and 13,800 cusecs in river Chenab at Marala headwork near Sialkot.

Indus River System Authority is releasing about 0.9 million cusecs water into the irrigation system across the country for preparing fields and sowing strategic Kharif crops including cotton and rice. However of the run of the river Jhelum water, about 6,000 cusecs water is being retained in the Mangla dam which has risen about 30 feet above its dead level.

Meanwhile, Irsa is releasing all the run of the river water of Indus, Kabul and Chenab to fulfil demands of the provinces. Weather Forecast: Mainly, hot & dry weather is expected in most parts of the country during next few days. Whereas day temperature is likely to remain above normal in the plain of the country during the next few days. Thunderstorm with rain is expected at isolated places in Gilgit-Baltistan, Kashmir and Malakand division during 15th and 16th April. Met office recorded 24mm rain at Mirkhani, 16 mm at Astore, 11 mm at Kalam and 6 mm at Hunza during the past 24 hours.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010


----------



## ameer219

*Water supply project begins at Textile City*


KARACHI (April 14 2010): The construction of water work project (Package-III), costing Rs 678 million for Textile City has started at the site in Port Qasim. The water works project covers a 20 million-gallon (MG) water reservoir, 1.5 million-gallon potable water underground tank, an overhead tank of 125,000 gallons and underground water tank for fire fighting system.

The ground breaking ceremony was attended by Zaheer A Hussain, CEO Pakistan Textile City, CEO Principal Builders and members of Nespak team led by Muhammad Shoaib, Project Manager. It was stated that a 23 kilometres long, 48-inch diametre water supply pipeline is being laid by KW&SB from Forebay High Point to the project site. The potable water will be treated through chlorination process and pass through sand filtre beds to ensure the supply of good quality drinking water to Textile City.

Pakistan Textile City is developing the country's first dedicated international industrial zone, Textile City at Port Qasim Karachi. Spread over 1250 acres, Textile City offers unmatched industrial infrastructure including utilities, wide road network and secure environment for wellplanned industrial plots for value-added and allied textile industries.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## ameer219

*Workshop on biofuel production from agriculture waste commences
*

RAWALPINDI (April 14 2010): A two-day training workshop on "biofuel production from agriculture waste" started at Pir Mehr Ali Shah Arid Agriculture University Rawalpindi (PMAS-AAUR) here on Tuesday. The workshop is jointly organised by the Department of Biochemistry PMAS-AAUR in collaboration with Higher Education Commission (HEC) Islamabad with the objective to strengthen the knowledge of existing scientific manpower and impart practical training on different biofuel production techniques.

The workshop will also provide opportunities for collaborative research initiatives and identify and expose important biofuels issues. The main topics being discussed in two days workshop are Bioethanol Technology, Biodiesel Technology, Biotechnology and Industrialisation Food Security Threats, Pre-treatment Technologies, Fermentation Technologies and Agricultural Waste, as a source of energy.

On the first day of the workshop the speakers delivered lectures on the importance and utilisation of Biofuel, Role of Biotechnology in the development of Industry, Agriculture wastes and Biofuel and Plant as a source of energy, which were followed by lab sessions.

They elaborated that production of an alternative and environment friendly fuel from agricultural waste will be helpful to reduce the prices of existing fossil fuel and also to minimise green house gases and to clean up environment of the country. In the practical session the participants got training on how the conversions of sugar from biomass, would be converted to the ethanol by using different techniques and how the available of fatty acid in the grain seed into biodiesel.

That would be quantified by using gas chromatography. Professor Dr Khalid Mahmood Khan, Vice Chancellor, PMAS-AAUR was the chief guest. Addressing on the occasion, he said biofuel has become very important in a global scenario because the energy requirements and human beings are increasing day by day and resources of energy production are becoming lesser and lesser.

He said Pakistan is an energy deficient country and therefore, it is pertinent that scientists should work on exploring new ways and methods for new energy sources. Through fossil fuel pollution, green house gases and other problems are increased but biofuel has an advantage that it has a sort of recycling process because first carbon dioxide is taken by the plant then it is used for the oil. But it is cheaper than the fossil fuel.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Hyde

*Turkish rental power plant may arrive next month​*

KARACHI (April 15 2010): *The load shedding-hit country will get the supply of 232 megawatts from a barge-mounted Rental Power Plant (RPP), due to arrive here in Karachi next month, as the environmental impact assessment study of the project has been completed.

The Turkish rental power plant is expected to reach the city by the end of May 2010 as the ground workings, environmental studies and public hearing etc have already been completed, sources told Business Recorder on Wednesday.
*
*The Turkish rental power plant, which was scheduled to be here by January 2010 would now be installed at Haroonabad, Karachi with the delay of almost four months, from where the electricity of 232MW would be supplied to Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC), they said.
*
To get the power supply from this plant, the sources said, KESC has also completed the installation of 132 Kv double wires from its Korangi Thermal Power Station (KTPS) to the location where the ship containing the plant would be installed. The additional supply of power from KTPS would be distributed to different grids through KESC's own networks.

To reduce the power shortages in the country, Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) has invited Karkey, a Turkish Company, to install the plant, they added. According to sources, the ship was to contain two turbines of 150MW each, would be able to supply around 232 MW after different power losses.

Interestingly, the addition of at least 232 MW in the KESC's system would not benefit this loadshedding-hit commercial and industrial hub of the country as soon after starting the supply from the plant, a reduction of the same megawatts would be made by Wapda in its supply to the privately run public utility.

Tabish Gauhar, the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of KESC, had also confirmed that the company would not be benefited from the rental power plant as the company would lose the same supply from Wapda, the cheaper one. Besides, the sources said, the electricity, to be received by KESC from the barge-mounted plant would rather be costly as compare to the same it receives from Wapda.

Talking to Business Recorder, Naeem Mughal Director General, SEPA, said that the environmental assessment was completed and a public hearing in this regard was also held recently at a local hotel. To deduct its 50 percent electricity supply to KESC, sources said, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) had arranged the alternate 232 megawatts in the city, from the rental power plant.

KESC, which was mostly adjusting the cost of power to Wapda with the subsidy it claims from the government, now has to pay to the foreign company for the 323 MWs, they added. The company, which has been charged by Wapda around Rs 3.5 per unit currently, has to pay the foreign company almost Rs 09 per unit beside the fuel charges, they claimed. They further said, according to the agreement, the government of Pakistan, beside all the arrangements and allocations of these turbines would ensure the smooth supply of fuel to these turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*Feasibility done to get 1000MW of electricity from Iran: Ashraf​*


Updated at: 1749 PST, Friday, April 16, 2010
Feasibility done to get 1000MW of electricity from Iran: Ashraf RAWALPINDI: Water and Power Minister Raja Parvez Ashraf *claimed that 1000MW of electricity would add to the system this month while 2700MW more electricity would be included in the system during this year.*

Speaking at the Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI) here on Friday, he said the situation would not have become so alarming if the 1994 policy of power generation had been carried on.

*&#8220;We are working on a project to provide 30 million free energy savers to consumers in collaboration with the Asian Development Bank (ADB),&#8221; he said.
*
He said that non-supply of gas was affecting the thermal power generation while water level was also low in the dams.

*Ashraf said the government has undertaken the feasibility study to lay down 450km long gas pipeline to bring 1000 MW of electricity from Iran.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Power supply to improve within few days : Ashraf ​*
RAWALPINDI Apr 16, (APP): - Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf said Friday said the country was facing 4000 MW to 5000MW power shortfall due to early advent of summer season and water scarcity while the current electricity production was about 10000 MW against demand of over 15000 MW.He was addressing business community here at Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industries (RCCI) building. President RCCI Kashif Shabbir, Group leader Mian Pervaiz Aslam, Presidents of Anjaman Tajran, President PPP Tehsil Rawalpindi Tauqir Abbasi and officials of WAPDA were also present on the occasion.

He said the unscheduled power closure situation would improve a bit within a few days as temperature has just started to soar in Gilgit-Baltistan.It will help improve water availability situation in Tarbela dam. Furthermore as many as 1000 MW would come into the system by May.

Reiterating the installation of Rental Power projects (RPPs) as an imperative for overcoming the worst power crisis, as all other options including solar, wind, coal, hydel needs a lot of time for the commencement he said RPPs would make power only 6 percent more costiler.Rental power projects were being installed by Saudi Arabia and India.

Power demand in Pakistan would double by 2015 while Pakistan would need one lakh mw power by 2025, he added.

Renowned scientist Dr Samar Mubarakmand has been assigned to make possible the utilisation of Thar coal reserves within shortest possible time. Work is continuing on 32 dams.

He said the recommendation to close city markets at 8 pm, ending free electricity to WAPDA employees, ban on the use of air conditioners in government offices would be conveyed to the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

Responding a question he said Pakistan will welcome 1000 mw Iranian power immediately - the agreement was inked with Iran in 2006. Time is needed to complete this project. Feasibility study of the project has already been completed.

He said when he took over on March 31, 2008 power deficit was 4141mw.He started trouble shooting immediately. 

Musharraf froze tariff from 2003-2007 that created Rs 400 billion circular debt which has paralysed the whole production and distribution system. The issue of circular debt would be resolved as soon as possible, he added.

The government was still paying Rs 55 billion as subsidy to electricity consumers as per unit cost is Rs 10 - which is being sold at Rs 6 per unit, he told a questioner.

A plan is being finalised to distribute 30 million energy savers free of cost which will help saving 1000mw power. 250,000 tube wells which consume over 30,000mw power are being converted into solar.While a plan is also being finalised to encourage the sale of solar energy geysers at Rs 20,000 only.


----------



## Hyde

*Nine energy projects: consortium agrees to extend $1.2 billion loan​*

ISLAMABAD (April 16 2010): A consortium of International Financial Institutions (IFIs) - World Bank, Asian Development Bank and Islamic Development Bank has agreed to extend $1.2 billion loan for 9 energy projects in a bid to help Pakistan mitigate energy crisis, Business Recorder has learnt. The total cost of these projects is $4.8 billion.

The projects include 740 MW Munda Multipurpose dam, Kuram Tangi dam, 100 MW Sindh Province Wind Farm, Natural Gas Production Enhancement and Efficiency Project (NGEEP), Warsak Dam Hydro Electric Power Project, Mangla Hydroelectric Power Station Rehabilitation, Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, Lower Spat Gah Hydropower Project and Neelum Jhelum to Rawat/Gujanuna Transmission.

The IFIs consortium will extend $300 million to Pakistan for 840 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, which costs $1.4 billion. Pakistan is expecting $400 million from World Bank to finance Munda Multipurpose dam. The dam is expected to generate 740 MW electricity and provide a live storage capacity of 0.67 MAF water. The project would help reduce flood risks in Nowshehra and irrigate 29,000 acres besides benefiting 30,000 acres of already irrigated areas.

A consortium of IDB, WB and ADB has indicated to provide $120 million commercial loan for Kuram Tangi dam with 83 MW power generation capacity. The total estimated cost of the project is $300 million. Pakistan hopes to receive loan worth $50 million for 100 MW Sindh Province Wind Farm from a consortium of IDB, WB and ADB.

The total estimated cost of the project is $240 million. The 100 MW wind farm located in Sindh would provide 300 GWh energy to the national grid yearly to meet power shortfall. Pakistan has great potential of power generation through wind and the project can be a pilot project.

The government of Pakistan and the World Bank are working on a project to improve natural gas production in Pakistan. "The World Bank has given nod to provide $50 million for Natural Gas Production Enhancement and Efficiency Project (NGEEP) that would result in reducing gas consumption," sources said. The cost of the project is estimated at $400 million.

The IFIs consortium will provide $60 million for Warsak Dam Hydro Electric Project. The project costing $300 million will help in restoring 140 MW power generation capacity. The IDB, WB and ADB have expressed willingness to provide $120 million for Mangla Hydroelectric Power Station Rehabilitation project which aims at adding 30 MW additional power supply. The total cost of the project is $500 million.


----------



## Hyde

*Several projects of renewable energy likely​*
Friday, 16 Apr, 2010

ISLAMABAD: The visiting German business delegation on &#8216;renewable energies&#8217; has ended its visit to Pakistan on a positive note, while officials of the two countries hope several projects would materialise in the months to come.

Wrapping up the visit of the delegation, German Ambassador Dr Michael Koch told a news conference in Islamabad that Pakistan has immense potential of harnessing renewable sources of energy to bridge gap between supply and demand of energy.

Renewable source of energy is the energy of the 21st century and Pakistan should seriously consider this environment-friendly energy to meet its shortfall, he remarked.

The energy sector has been a long-standing pillar of Germany&#8217;s economic and development cooperation with Pakistan.

Its portfolio covers a wide range of demand and supply side activities, like Multan-Lyalpur transmission line in 1966, Tarbela dam in 1985 and introduction of off-grid solar energy solutions in Balochistan and Sindh, as well as to wind power development in Sindh.

The German envoy estimated that Pakistan has the potential of harnessing 41,722MW of hydro power, 346,000MW of wind energy and 2.9 million MW of solar energy from its unique natural conditions, and there are a number of concrete proposals under active consideration.

Pakistan is so far exploiting about 6,600MW in the form of hydro-power schemes of the renewable energy resources. Estimates show that Pakistan&#8217;s natural gas reserves, having the lion&#8217;s share of 50 per cent in the energy mix of the country, will seriously diminish starting 2012.

The CEO of Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB), Arif Allauddin, who was also present at the news conference, said renewable and hydro is the cheapest possible source of energy for Pakistan. Solar is the cheapest mode of energy, particularly for remote areas, he said.

Dr Koch said that Pakistan has tremendous potential for foreign investments; however hindrance in the way of investment is only the security situation, a fact that could not be denied.


----------



## Omar1984

*WB plans solar energy tube wells for Pakistan ​*
ISLAMABAD: The Chief Executive Officer of Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) Arif Alauddin said with the assistance of World Bank, 100,000 agriculture tube wells would be operated through solar energy within coming five years.

Talking to Geo News, Alauddin said there are 1100,000 tube wells across the country among which 250,000 tube wells are taking 3,000 MW electricity from PEPCO system. He said World Bank has approved the pilot project under which initially 25 tube wells will be run through solar energy panels. World Bank will provide $ 300 million for the project, he added.


----------



## ameer219

*World Bank supports IPI for the first time*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

MUSHTAQ GHUMMAN

ISLAMABAD (April 19 2010): The World Bank (WB) has insisted that Islamabad should realise the importance of import of electricity from Central Asia, liquefied natural gas (LNG) import project, gas import through Iran-India-Pakistan (IPI) pipeline and Turkmenistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) pipeline to meet the increasing energy demand, official sources told Business Recorder.

This is perhaps for the first time when the WB has offered its full support to IPI, which was being opposed by Washington at all forums, they said.

"The Bank would be in a position, subject to continued strengthening of the macro-economic situation, to assist in the implementation of the energy sector strategy," sources added. According to the Bank, energy sector in Pakistan is going through a difficult period, characterised with significant shortages of supply (necessitating load shedding of up to one-third of peak demand), exacerbated by precarious financial situation which, in turn, was precipitated by the high oil prices (a large proportion of Pakistan's power system runs on imported fuel oil).

The government of Pakistan (GoP), its energy entities and the Bank are working closely to address these challenges as well as devising and implementing a strategy for sustainable sector development for the medium to long-term.

Talking about the steps taken to address supply/demand gap, the Bank is of the view that with the closing of supply/demand gap over the past 12 months, supply shortfalls had increased - as there had been few significant additions to generation capacity. The shortfall has increased since December due to reduced hydropower generation (during the annual closure of the canal system for maintenance, de-silting. etc) as well as socially sensitive consumers (fertiliser production and households) are given priority in gas supply during winter.

The government's response to the supply shortfall comprises two parallel sets of actions which are as follows: (i) fast track additions of capacity through (mainly oil based) rental plants, and expedited processing of IPPs in the pipeline; (ii) and developing a portfolio of new independent power projects under competitive bidding for, new capacity additions.

The Bank has been informed that fast track IPPs projects are expected to add about 2200 MW and rentals will contribute about 1500 MW of new capacity by end-June 2010, which the government expects will be sufficient to cater to the existing shortfall.

The Bank says that sector finances had deteriorated significantly in the past couple of years. However, the finances had improved over the past 12 months due to a combination of favourable external developments and strong policy actions--notably on tariffs. Power tariffs were increased in March 2008 and again in November 2008. These measures and importantly the decline in international oil prices since July '08 have had a salutary effect on power supply costs, thereby improving the prospects for achieving a sustainable financial situation.

Under the proposed poverty reduction support credit from the World Bank, the government has provided a sector 'business plan' with proposals to realise full cost recovery by end-June 2010 (ie, no subsidies in FY11).

In particular, it is expected that the sector will not require any subsidies (other than cross-subsidies between consumer categories) from the budget in FY11 and beyond.

For meeting the growth in electricity demand over the medium term, in consultation with the Bank, the government has adopted a strategic approach for sector development. The primary objective of medium term energy sector development strategy is to enhance the supply of electricity while reducing the dependence on imported oil. Key elements of the strategy would include implementation of two types of measures ie policy measures and investment measures.

Policy measures would comprise: (i) To enable financial recovery of the sector and to ensure the continued improvement of the financial viability of the sector;(ii) design and implement a social protection program for the power sector that would assist (more directly) the vulnerable sections of the consuming population to receive minimum amount of electricity in an affordable manner; (iii) streamline the institutional set-up within the government to increase the efficiency of decision making as far as policy formulation, planning and investment, private sector participation, development of coal etc are concerned; strengthen the autonomy and accountability of the sector entities which continue to be public-sector owned, especially distribution companies, and refine the industry structure to enable more private sector participation, lesser government guarantees, and more power trading; (iv) increase private sector participation in the sector using different approaches such as public-private partnerships (PPPs), in hydroelectric and thermal generation as well as in distribution; and (v) enhance regional co-operation for energy trade as a means of diversifying energy supply and thereby increase energy security.

Investment measures based on domestic energy resources; and imported energy resources. As regards investment measures based on domestic resources highest priority would be given to improving the efficiency of the electricity supply; and also to implementing conservation measures;

Equally high priority would be given to developing hydroelectric potential of Pakistan on fast track basis, immediately focusing on run-of-river schemes and improving and strengthening the grids--both distribution and transmission with a view to improve reliability and reduce technical losses; and measures would be taken to develop domestic coal resources, especially Thar.

In parallel, timely actions would be taken by the government to: (i) Realise electricity imports as soon as possible from Central Asia under the Central Asia South Asia Regional Electricity Market (CASAREM) initiative, where Pakistan is playing a leading role; (ii) realise an LNG import project as soon as possible; and (iii) continue to work diligently on the earliest realisation of the gas import options through Iran-Pakistan-India (1PI) gas pipeline; Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline.

The Bank further said that it would be in a position, subject to continued strengthening of the macroeconomic situation, to assist in the implementation of the above strategy. The Bank would be assisting in the implementation of the recently finalised EDTIP, which is an APL, and assuming that the allocated funds are efficiently committed, a second EDTIP could also be financed.

The Bank is preparing a natural gas production enhancement and efficiency project expected to be presented to the Bank's Board during 2010.

In addition, the Bank has in its program a project to improve efficiency and conservation in the electricity sector; and the financing of at least two medium-sized hydroelectric projects in the next two-to-three fiscal years. At the same time, the Bank, in concert with other financiers, would be assisting Pakistan to meet its share of the financing of the CASA 1000 Electricity Transmission project, the key project within the CASAREM agenda.

In parallel, the Bank will provide Analytical and Advisory Assistance (AAA) services on the elements of the strategy such as policy and institutional measures.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010


----------



## ameer219

*Hafeez gives six-point formula to mitigate energy crisis*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

ISLAMABAD (April 20 2010): Advisor to Prime Minister on Finance, Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh here on Monday presented six-point formula to mitigate country's energy crisis on short-term basis while advising for adopting a comprehensive medium-term strategy to end power crisis.

Delivering a lecture after inaugurating NUST Business School (NBS), at National University of Science and Technology, Dr Hafeez Shaikh stressed the need for utilising the existing energy capacity to generate more power saying that there was need to identify the capacity of generating energy through gas. He said that there was capacity of generating addition 950 megawatt of electricity through gas, however, added that the gas sector was also facing similar problems as the power sector.

Hafeez said that the IPPs should be paid their dues to encourage them continue operation for electricity generation, which he said would help mitigate power crisis in the country on short-term basis. He also underlined the importance of energy conservation and end to power wastages adding that the performance of electricity distribution companies also needed to be improved to save about 30 percent electricity wasted due to transmissions losses.

And finally, he said there was also need for developing better and predictable load management system to save people from suffering. He said that on medium-term basis there was need to shift towards alternate power generation by utilising various resources.

Hafeez Shaikh told journalists that International Monetary Fund (IMF) may allow Pakistan delay raising power tariff from next month provided it ensures to get $900 million loan from Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the World Bank (WB). He said that Pakistan's power generating sector was fuel based which is expensive in the international market, so creating financial gaps if electricity is provided on same tariff from next month. He said that discussion would be held with IMF to delay the power tariff hike on the basis of loan to be provided by ADB and WB.

Shaikh, who is leaving for Washington on Tuesday, said that IMF would like Pakistan to raise power tariff but there are other players like ADB and WB who have their role to play. For the overall economic uplift, Hafeez Shaikh stressed the need for human development to take country forward saying that the countries that took care of people have gone ahead and the others were still lagging behind.

"You cannot have underdeveloped people and a developed country," he remarked adding that human development and education were imperative to lead towards economic prosperity. Besides, the advisor added that another factor that helped nations to go ahead was the capability to do business with others adding that countries that have succeeded in exporting their products have gone ahead.

He also highlighted the importance of striking balance between role of government and private sector initiatives for economic development. Citing the example of Communism in Russia, he hinted that neither the government nor the private sector could alone succeed to include the country into the list of developed nations.

To a question about Value Added Tax (VAT), Dr Shaikh said that inability to mobilise country's own resources was one of the historic failures. He said that county's tax to GDP ration was still in one digit, which needed to be improved. He said that the VAT is being depicted as some dangerous object, saying that there was need to communicate, talk and discuss this mode of taxation for better results.

He said that VAT would benefit the people who are already paying taxes saying that it would ease the burden of those paying tax and bring into tax net to those who do not pay taxes. He said that VAT was a platform for bringing larger number of people into tax net.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I thought to post a map of South Asia so we could analyze the problem in depth and come up with different solutions. 

The rivers are marked. 


http://img249.imageshack.us/i/image002tu.jpg/


----------



## Omar1984

*Zardari to inaugurate 500kv substation ​*
LAHORE: President Asif Ali Zardari will lay foundation stone of 500 kilovolt Rahim Yar Khan Substation and associated transmission line on Thursday (today). 

The growth in power supply has been outstripped by demand due to growing population, urbanisation, modernisation of lifestyle, extravagance in electricity consumption, and a rapidly expanding economy. In recent years, electricity shortage exceeded to alarming levels disrupting daily lives and businesses. 

To cope up with load shedding, revamping of its power distribution system and infrastructure is being done on priority basis, which ultimately, will help in reducing demand and supply gap. The project of 500 kilovolt Rahim Yar Khan Substation and associated transmission lines are being completed with the funding of a Japanese Donor Agency JICA, with an estimated cost of Rs 6 billion. These projects are expected to be completed in 2011-12. National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) under the umbrella of PEPCO hired renewed consultants from Pakistan (NESPAK) and International Advisor from Germany.

Approved by executive committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) back in 2007, these projects will help to meet the ever growing power demand of domestic, commercial and agricultural consumers in Rahim Yar Khan, Bhawalpur, Khan Pur, Sadiqabad, Liaqat Pur and other areas of MEPCO, being the major contributors of national economy through agriculture especially as the largest cotton growers of the country.


----------



## ameer219

*Fighting Crisis:Wapda supply to Karachi reduced by 300 megawatts as government launches radical plan to tackle power shortages
*
Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

ZAHEER ABBASI
ISLAMABAD (April 23 2010): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on Thursday announced immediate measures proposed by the two-day energy conference and assured that steps would eliminate unscheduled loadshedding and reduce by 30 percent scheduled power outages.

-- 5-day working week; businesses to close by 8pm;

-- Only top officials to be allowed to use airconditioners;

-- Use of wedding halls restricted to three hours;

-- 'I appeal to the public to be patient': Prime Minister

Addressing a news conference here on Thursday along with chief ministers of four provinces, Gilani said committees constituted at the energy conference for making recommendations have identified four areas and proposed immediate, short, long and medium term steps to address the energy needs of the country.

As an immediate measure 500 MW electricity would be saved through various steps including closure of commercial centers at 8pm, two weekly holidays, 50 percent reduction of power lights on government building including President, Prime Minister, Governors and Chief Ministers Houses.

The Prime Minister said under the short-term measures, 300 MW would be added to the system immediately while 1300 MW by the end of the year by making operational 10 IPPs. He said another 605 MW would be added to the system through Rental Power Plants (RPPs). The government would pay circular debt of Rs 116 billion to resolve the financial problem of the power sector and would ensure that it does not pile up again.

The provinces have agreed to pay their due on account of circular debt. Through long-term measures 21,000 MW hydel, 30,000 MW coal and 15,000 MW power by other means would be generated to meet the future energy needs of the country. The Prime Minister said progress on the implementation of the recommendations of the summit would be reviewed fortnightly and announced setting up of Public Sector Energy Development Fund with the contribution of Rs 20 billion for power generation.

While elaborating short-term measures, Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf said that 70 MW electricity would be saved by reducing 50 percent light of government buildings including President, Prime Minister, Governors and Chief Ministers Houses and other public offices and air-conditions would be allowed to official above 20 Grade after 11 am.

The minister said that 314 MW would be saved through streetlights, 70 MW by cutting off power to billboards, neon signs, commercial decoration lights, and staggered weekly holiday for industrial units would save 150 MW. He said 250 MW power would be saved from tubewells which would not be provided electricity at the peak hours and a lot of electricity would be saved through closure of commercial markets at 8pm and marriage halls would be allowed to have three hours function and their timing would be decided by the provincial governments. The minister said all government offices would have two weekly holidays and this decision would be reviewed by July-end.

Giving details about the generation side, Raja said availability of gas was required for which 183 mmcfd gas is being provided to power sector to add 740 MW in the system including 240 MW from Guddu, 200 MW Pepco and 300 MW by other generation companies. He was hopeful that at the end of the year about 1305 MW electricity would be available from RPPs and IPPs. He said 300 MW power from 650 MW being provided to Karachi Electricity Supply Company would be diverted to other areas.

Replying to questions, Gilani said the energy issue was on top of the agenda of recent strategic dialogue with the United States and they have promised to support in overcoming the problem. Ashraf said to meet the annual growth of 8 percent in power demand a strategy would be devised by taking on board provinces to exploit available hydel and coal resources. He said that by 2015 Pakistan would require 36,000 MW to meet the demand of electricity while 114,000 MW by 2030.

About circular debt, he said that Rs 14 billion of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would be cleared soon and Rs 7 billion and Rs 2 billion on account of tubewells and other departments of Balochistan government would be cleared in 15 days. While Rs 3 billion dues of AJK government would also be cleared soon and the issue of Rs 39 billion dues of Karachi Electric Supply Company would be resolved soon. He said that federal government would pay Rs 116 billion on account of circular debt to the Pepco before June.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

*Turkish investors keen to invest in energy sector*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


RECORDER REPORT

PESHAWAR (April 23 2010): The Ambassador of Turkey in Islamabad, M Babur Hizlan said that Turkish investors are taking keen interest in investing in the energy sector of Pakistan. He was talking to journalists at Peshawar Press Club here on Thursday. He said Turkey had faced energy crisis in the past and imported gas from Iran and Azerbaijan for producing electricity.

"Turkey produces energy from coal, gas and hydel resources," he said. The ambassador lauded the measures initiated by the government of Pakistan and its military to eliminate terrorism. Terror incidents could occur anywhere in the world but particularly terrorists target Pakistani cities. The security situation was improving in Pakistan, he said.

Regarding Turkey's relations with Pakistan, he said that both countries were tied in cultural, political and religious bonds and it would further strengthen in future. He said that Turkey was investing in health and education sectors of Pakistan. During his one-day visit to Peshawar, the ambassador also visited the offices of Provincial Rehabilitation and Settlement Authority. He also called on Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly, Kiramatullah Khan.

The ambassador said that several small and big projects would be initiated in Pakistan shortly. He condemned the December suicide explosion in the press club and shared the concern of the government and people of Turkey with the local journalists.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*Forex reserves increase to $15.05bn*

KARACHI: Pakistan&#8217;s foreign reserves have increased to $15.05 billion in the week ended on April 17, 2010 from $15.04 billion previous week, the State Bank of Pakistan said. The reserves held by the SBP were down to $11.1 billion as compared to $11.15 billion a week earlier. However, the reserves held by banks other than the SBP increased to $3.94 billion as compared to $3.89 billion last week. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ameer219

* Gilani vows to reduce load-shedding

Friday, 23 Apr, 2010 *


DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Gilani vows to reduce load-shedding

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani on Thursday reiterated the government's resolve to solve the prevailing energy issue in the country.



Gilani vowed to reduce scheduled load shedding by one-third or 33 per cent in the coming future.



He also revealed that the provincial chief ministers have proposed to set up a Public Sector Energy Fund which was designed to solve the ongoing energy crisis. 



Briefing the media on the Energy Summit in Islamabad, the prime minister urged the nation to show patience and allow the government to deal with the lack of electricity in the country.



He added that the government will focus on supplying more power to the agricultural and industrial sectors.



Gilani also said that the recommendations that were put forward during the Energy Summit will be implemented and reviewed every 15 days.



He said that a number of foreign investors were putting their money into Pakistan's energy sector. He said the government has plans to produce about 30,000 megawatts of electricity through coal-based power projects.



He assured the people of Pakistan that the current regime is determined to eliminate the shortfall in electricity.



Gilani said the energy crisis was not a new phenomenon and the government had inherited the issue which had been around since 2006. 



After Gilani, the Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf's briefed the media about the summit in Islamabad. The minister said that the government would lead by example and reduce the usage of electricity in its own offices. 



Ashraf said that only government officials who occupy a rank higher than Grade 20 would be allowed to use air conditioners in their office, and that too, after 11 am.



Ashraf said that among the various measures to conserve power was the closure of all shops and other commercial entities by 8:00 pm. Only pharmacies and other medical stores would remain open after that time. He added that the use of decorative lights for commercial activities would be restricted as well.



However, power supply would be reduced by 300 megawatts in Karachi, in order to allow a fairer distribution of power to other parts of the country.

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

*Solar energy policy finalised: Board of Investment
*

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Staff Report

KARACHI: The government has prepared solar energy policy and investors should invest in this lucrative sector, said Board of Investment Director General, Nasreen Ali.

She said Pakistan is one of the most potential countries for investment and the BoI is facilitating local and foreign investors for speedy materialisation of their projects. She said the BoI is doing its best to attract foreign investors to Pakistan through a most liberal investment policy.

The BoI assists companies and investors who intend to invest in Pakistan as well as facilitates the implementation and operation of their projects. A wide range of services provided by the BoI include extending information on the opportunities for investment and facilitating companies that are looking for joint venture partners.

The BoI acts as a focal point of contact for prospective investors, both domestic and foreign to provide them with all the necessary information and assistance in coordinating with other government functionaries, she added. The BoI also evaluates applications of investors for the work and business visas, branch liaison office and security clearance. Replying to a question, she said anyone could invest with 100 percent equity basis in Pakistan.

Moreover, the Acting Chairman-KATI, Najmul Arfeen said Pakistanis are facing tough competition from its neighboring countries like India, Bangladesh and China. The cost of doing business in these countries is much lower than Pakistan. Despite this, industries in Pakistan are facing crisis due to high cost of utilities notwithstanding of the fact that the labour is comparatively cheaper. He demanded the BoI to take issues of industrial sectors to the government departments concerned for their permanent and sustainable solutions.

*
Construction of water works project starts*


http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2010\04\23\story_23-4-2010_pg5_11


KARACHI: The groundbreaking ceremony of the Construction of Water Works (Package-III) was held at Textile City site, Port Qasim.

The Water Works project covers a 20 million gallon (MG) water reservoir, 1.5 MG potable water underground tank, an overhead tank of 125,000 gallons and underground water tank for firefighting system. Potable water will be treated through chlorination process and pass through sand filter beds to ensure the supply of good quality drinking water. The project will also be equipped with dedicated generators and pump house. Boundary walls will secure the entire Water Works installations spread over 20 acres. The project&#8217;s projected completion time is twelve months with the cost of Rs 678 million.

The project has been awarded to renowned contractors M/s Principal Builders under NESPAK&#8217;s supervision. A 23 kilometers 48 inch diameter water supply pipeline for 20 MGD is in the process of being laid by KW&SB from Forebay High Point to Textile City site.

Pakistan Textile City is developing the country&#8217;s first dedicated international industrial zone, Textile City at Port Qasim Karachi. staff report


----------



## xenia

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This was a federal level project then it was allocated to local sindh gov , mean while the chinese company that started it back out due to some financial issues , as they wanted more benefits , but then I heard they are back in mix
> 
> AT the moment PEPCO is handling the issue and making sure that the project gets done , and completed in 1-2 years time
> 
> Its estimated that we can producted 20,000MW ~~~ if we use our coal reserves correctly , so 1200 MW is penuts


i think it was just a feasibility study..fedral govt. stopped the money but sindh govt started finfancing it..later they ran short of money..projest kahan se a gia abhe to feasibility studies b incomplete hen?? correct me if am going wrong...


----------



## ameer219

*Import of 1000 megawatts power: Pakistan and Tajikistan decide to constitute working group*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

ISLAMABAD (April 24 2010): Pakistan and Tajikistan on Friday decided to constitute a working group to gear up the Washington pushed Central Asia South Asia-1000 project (CASA-1000) for import of 1000MW power by Pakistan. This decision was taken at a meeting between the Federal Minister for Water and Power, Raja Pervez Ashraf and Tajikistan Ambassador to Pakistan Zubaydullo Zubaydov at the PPIB office.

According to a press release Minister also assured him that the direct flights from Islamabad to Dushanbe would operate soon as the required formalities from both the countries have been completed. The minister also stressed the need for early completion of the CASA-1000 project.

Earlier, ambassador briefed him about the current status of the project and it's related issues like financing and construction of transmission lines and the decision of the previous JMC. He said that the project would strengthen the bilateral relation between the two countries.

He also invited the minister for participation in the international conference on "water for life" to be held in Dushanbe in June next. Both, the minister and the ambassador discussed various other matters of mutual interest and agreed to enhance the quantum of bilateral trade between the two countries.-PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

AZIZI ON FIRE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*&#8216;New measures will save 1,800 MW electricity&#8217;​*

By Zeeshan Javaid

ISLAMABAD: Minister for Water and Power, Raja Pervaiz Ashraf on Saturday said over 1800 megawatt would be saved due to energy saving measures adopted by the government. He said recent steps would not only help end unscheduled load-shedding but also reduce scheduled load-management by about 33 percent. He added the government would ensure its decisions are implemented in letter and spirit and additional gas would be provided to the power plants, which will enable them to enhance their generation. &#8220;Maximum energy is being diverted to industries and agriculture sector as they are playing vital role in the national economy&#8221;. 

He said work on other power plants is in full swing to add more electricity to the national grid, which will help bridge the gap between supply and demand. Pervaiz Ashraf said only alternative street lights would be switched on to save energy adding power would be disconnected to billboards and sign boards. While on the other hand, Member Science & Technology Planning Commission Dr Samar Mubarakmand said the country has potential to generate 50,000 megawatts electricity from Thar coal field for 800 years. He said the field would start generating 100 megawatt power within the next 15-18 months, whereas, in the next phase, 500 to 1000 megawatt power plants would be installed to generate power through coal gasification, adding, after about 3 years the country would be able to install the first 1000 megawatt power plant in Thar. He maintained, power generated from coal gasification would be much cheaper, which would be sold to Sindh government at the rate of Rs 3.90 per unit. 

He said our focus is to produce turbine and generators in the country as 75 percent cost of a power plant is incurred on import of these equipments. Sources in ministry water & power told Daily Times that Sindh government has approved establishment of 300 megawatts power plant with joint venture of Al-Abbas Group at Badin coal field, which would cover the power cut of 300 megawatt to Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC). Sources said first Rental Power Plant (RPP) with a capacity of 150 megawatts set up in Faisalabad is likely to become operational within the next 15 days. Work on 08 RPPs is in full swing for generation of 1115 megawatts of power to be added to national grid. The government of Pakistan and Japan had signed an MoU for provision of $260 million loan to improve transmission lines and grid stations technical upgradation / strengthening project. &#8220;The loan funds will be used for civil works, equipment procurement and construction / expansion of substations plus extension of transmission lines. This would help eliminate forced outages&#8221; sources added.


----------



## Hyde

*PEPCO manages to reduce power shortfall by 1,500MW​*

LAHORE: Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) managed to bring down the power shortfall from 5010 megawatts to 3543 megawatts. The PEPCO sources told on Friday that hectic efforts were made to put an end to prevailing electricity shortage in the country, adding, the Prime Minister&#8217;s initiatives for energy conservation have started yielding tangible results. During the last 24 hours, they said power generation has reached up to 10682 megawatts against the demand of 14225 megawatts, thus reducing the shortfall to 3543 megawatts, while PEPCO exported 740 megawatts to Karachi. Giving the power generation break-up, they said, hydel power plants produced 3456 megawatts, thermal 2391 megawatts and IPPs 4835 megawatts. Sources said if PEPCO is given full volume of gas, it would not only help ensure reduction in power tariff due to decline in input cost, but also increase 1000 to 1200 megawatts generation because the thermal power plants in Pakistan are actually gas-operated. app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

*Chinese firms stop work on power projects in KP*
April 26, 2010 

ISLAMABAD: The Senate&#8217;s Standing Committee on Water and Power was told that Chinese firms involved in construction of power projects in Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa had refused to continue work due to security reasons.

This was told by Wapda Chairman Shakil Durrani and Pepco DG Tahir Basharat Cheema at a briefing given to the committee about ongoing energy projects.

Lashkari Raisani was heading the committee.

The Pepco chief said that an additional weekly off day was saving 603MW of electricity, which could rise to 850MW.

He said the Chinese firms don&#8217;t want to continue work on power projects because of law and order situation in Khyber-Pukhtoonkhwa.

The Wapda chairman said that work on Diamer-Bhasha dam would start from July this year.


----------



## xenia

*How to solve energy *​ 
By Afshan Subohi 

IT is amazing to learn how leading nations map their future and vigorously follow their plans through. It must be precisely this art of developing a consensus around the best solutions by taking all stakeholders on board, cutting right across party loyalties, that actually keeps them ahead of others. 
While the energy deficit threatens to jam the slow moving wheels of the economy in Pakistan, Hawaii, which currently depends on fossil fuel for over 90 per cent of its total energy needs, aspires to go green over the next two decades. 

Over 2000 miles away from the nearest land mass, scenic Hawaii, comprising several volcanic islands, was introduced to the better part of the world when Japanese attacked Pearl Harbour in December 1941. 

In an interaction with a group of journalists in Honolulu, Governor Linda Lingle, a Republican leading a state where 45 out of 51 legislators are Democrats, was confident that Hawaii was all set to reduce its dependence on oil before anyone else in the world. 

We have the highest electricity and gas prices in the US. We launched the Hawaii Clean Initiative in 2008 and by 2030 intend to get all energy from renewable alternatives. We are already ahead of our targets we set to achieve, Linda, who cuts out to be a presidential material and leaves one wondering over the choice of Sarah Palin over her by John McCain, the Republican presidential candidate during last presidential elections, told journalists in her office in Honolulu. 

Responding to a question from Dawn how she was able to ride through with the initiative when partisan divide is not in her favour, she admitted that the federal government brokered the deal. They acted as honest brokers. I believe they saw us as living lab to test energy options. 

With volatility in global oil market everyone from the islands (Democrats and Republicans) understood that it was absolutely necessary for the energy security of Hawaii to look for more sustainable options. We are currently looking at wind, solar and biofuels, she said. 

Does it matter for Pakistan what a small state (Hawaii) of a big country (US) does at the other end of the world? 

May be it does. The hefty oil bill has been a drain on Pakistans foreign exchange reserves. Excessive dependence on imported fossil fuel makes the country vulnerable to price volatility in global oil market. What it does to environmental sustainability is another grim reality that could on ly be ignored at the nations peril. 

May be, we need to look closely at how Hawaiians are going about their clean energy initiative in terms of adjustments they are making in the energy matrix. 

It is heartening, however, to note that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has chosen to shun the path opted by his energy minister: making deceptive promises. 

The measures announced last week by the prime minister to manage the electricity shortages seem to be a meek move but a more realistic attempt to make the pain manageable by trying to achieve energy efficiency of sorts. 

His ten measures to reduce load shedding are as follows: 

* No air-conditioning before 11am in government offices; * All shops and commercial centres to close after 8pm except for essential businesses like pharmacy and bakeries etc; * Power of billboards to be cut immediately but their owners can use alternative energy sources, if they must, like solar, etc; * Fifty per cent less lights to be used in all government offices, including PM Secretariat and President House; * Two weekly holidays in government offices to be reviewed by July 31. 

* Industries to observe alternate weekly holidays to benefit from lesser electricity load on government holidays; * PEPCO to reduce the supply of electricity to KESC from 650MW to 300MW; * No officer below grade 20 permitted use of air conditioner in office; * Marriage halls to end their function within three hours; * Electricity to be provided to farms during off-peak hours. 

The measures would certainly help to an extent in the short-run, if implemented effectively but they would not resolve the energy crisis. 

A more serious energy plan that ensures sustainability and energy security is necessary. A pool of motivated energy experts should chart out solutions.The government could create an energy forum with private sector, consumer representatives and members of legislators drawn from all political parties to give the nation a realistic energy roadmap. 

The 18th Constitutional Amendment, evolved through a national consensus,is a landmark achievement of the democratic government. It needs to adopt the same strategy in the process of economic planning to create ownership of the society of approved framework of solutions for problems that has kept the economy hostage for so long. Last week, the writer was in Hawaii where she received Mary Morgan Award of Journalism.

it is amazing to learn how leading nations map their fu- ture and vigorously follow their plans through. it must be precisely this art of develop- ing a consensus around the best solutions by taking all stakeholders on board, cutting right across party loyalties, that actually keeps them ahead of others. while the energy deficit threatens to jam the slow moving wheels of the economy in pakistan, hawaii, which currently depends on fossil fuel for over 90 per cent of its total energy needs, aspires to go green over the next two decades. over 2000 miles away from the nearest land mass, scenic hawaii, comprising several volcanic islands, was introduced to the better part of the world when japanese attacked pearl harbour in december 1941. in an interaction with a group of journalists in honolulu, governor linda lingle, a republican leading a state where 45 out of 51 legislators are democrats, was confident that hawaii was all set to reduce its de- pendence on oil before anyone else in the world. we have the highest electricity and gas prices in the us. we launched the hawaii clean initiative in 2008 and by 2030 intend to get all energy from renewable alternatives. we are already ahead of our targets we set to achieve, linda, who cuts out to be a presidential material and leaves one wondering over the choice of sarah palin over her by john mccain, the republican presidential candidate during last presidential elections, told journalists in her of- fice in honolulu. responding to a question from dawn how she was able to ride through with the initiative when par- tisan divide is not in her favour, she admitted that the federal government brokered the deal. they acted as honest brokers. i believe they saw us as living lab to test energy options. with volatility in global oil mar- ket everyone from the islands (democrats and republicans) under- stood that it was absolutely necessary for the energy security of hawaii to look for more sustainable options. we are currently looking at wind, solar and biofuels, she said. does it matter for pakistan what a small state (hawaii) of a big country (us) does at the other end of the world? may be it does. the hefty oil bill has been a drain on pakistans foreign exchange reserves. excessive depend- ence on imported fossil fuel makes the country vulnerable to price vola- tility in global oil market. what it does to environmental sustainability is another grim reality that could on- ly be ignored at the nations peril. may be, we need to look closely at how hawaiians are going about their clean energy initiative in terms of adjustments they are making in the energy matrix. it is heartening, however, to note that prime minister yousuf raza gilani has chosen to shun the path opted by his energy minister: making deceptive promises. the measures announced last week by the prime minister to manage the electricity shortages seem to be a meek move but a more realistic at- tempt to make the pain manageable by trying to achieve energy efficiency of sorts. his ten measures to reduce load shedding are as follows: * no air-conditioning before 11am in government offices; * all shops and commercial centres to close after 8pm except for essential businesses like pharmacy and baker- ies etc; * power of billboards to be cut im- mediately but their owners can use al- ternative energy sources, if they must, like solar, etc; * fifty per cent less lights to be used in all government offices, includ- ing pm secretariat and president house; * two weekly holidays in govern- ment offices to be reviewed by july 31. * industries to observe alternate weekly holidays to benefit from lesser electricity load on government holidays; * pepco to reduce the supply of electricity to kesc from 650mw to 300mw; * no officer below grade 20 permit- ted use of air conditioner in office; * marriage halls to end their func- tion within three hours; * electricity to be provided to farms during off-peak hours. the measures would certainly help to an extent in the short-run, if imple- mented effectively but they would not resolve the energy crisis. a more serious energy plan that en- sures sustainability and energy secur- ity is necessary. a pool of motivated energy experts should chart out solu- tions.the government could create an energy forum with private sector, con- sumer representatives and members of legislators drawn from all political parties to give the nation a realistic energy roadmap. the 18th constitutional amend- ment, evolved through a national con- sensus,is a landmark achievement of the democratic government. it needs to adopt the same strategy in the process of economic planning to cre- ate ownership of the society of ap- proved framework of solutions for problems that has kept the economy hostage for so long. last week, the writer was in hawaii where she received mary morgan award of journalism.


----------



## xenia

*Venturing into community power generation ​* 
By Shahid Khakan Abbasi 
THE shortage of electricity is inhibiting economic growth and contributing to business failures and unemployment. And no solution seems to be in sight to resolve the worsening crisis. 
The reason for such a serious and growing power crisis remains clouded in ambiguity. An objective analysis will reveal that the problem has more to do with scarce financial resources rather than installed capacity, with management issues rather than physical infrastructure, and with political will rather than technical competence. 

The problem appears to be rooted in the highcost Independent Power Plants (IPPs) negotiated in the 1990s whose tariff structure peaked in the last five years. The problem was further compounded by the high fuel prices and the depreciating exchange rate of the rupee, both of which are passthrough costs under the IPP agreements. 

Several Wapda and independent studies of that era clearly pointed out that the IPP policy was not sustainable. However, the counter-argument then advanced was that there was no choice either. Whatever the truth be, Pakistan was led into a trap of high-cost power generation with a clear inability on the part of the government to sustain the subsidies required to keep the tariff affordable for the consumers, especially in a high demand-growth scenario. 

Now, perhaps because of the perceived lack of an alternative, the government seems to have placed its bets on the Rental Power Plants (RPPs), which are at best a poor and expensive interim solution. A question with no credible answer is: how will the payments under the arbitrary power purchase agreements be made to the RPPs when there are not enough revenues to pay the IPPs? 

The consumer who already bears the burden for one of the worlds highest electricity rates, and has suffered tariff hikes of over 50 per cent in the last 18 months, certainly cannot be asked to pay more; and we fall further behind the supply-demand curve, continue to inhibit our GDP growth, and create dangerous social volatility. 

Is there a way out? The current investment climate and the economic issues do not support traditional large-scale power generation models. One has to look for an innovative solution that addresses our unique set of problems. 

A credible immediate solution to our electric power problems exists and it will ensure that Pakistan has surplus electricity within two years and power costs will go down for the consumer without reliance on foreign investors. 

The idea is simple: Community Power Generation (CPG)  small, cheap power plants in the private sector, producing electricity locally, and selling it directly to local consumers over the existing secondary power distribution networks. 

The CPG concept is based upon providing the consumer with reliable and cheaper electricity by taking the government out of the electricity business, unleashing the ingenuity of the national entrepreneur, providing the financial community with alternative investment potential, and creating local employment and business opportunities. 

The governments role will be limited to providing an enabling regulatory environment and provision of a franchise to sell power directly to local consumers. It will not carry any financial or technical liability, nor will it be required to be involved in any contractual matters. 

The issues of investment, financing, technology, infrastructure, efficiency, management, supplychain, billing and growth would be the business of the entrepreneur. The government would award a franchise to an entrepreneur to set up and operate a power plant, typically in the 5-20 MW range, to provide power to a specific geographical area, typically based on the constraints of the existing lowvoltage distribution system. 

The franchise would produce the power and distribute it to consumers, maintain the distribution network, and manage the billing process. The government would be a net beneficiary, while privatising the electricity generation and distribution business and gaining substantial revenues in the shape of franchise fees, distribution network usage charges, and taxes. 

It is easy to envisage the setting up of 300 to 500 MV local power plants within two years, thus removing over 5,000 MW of demand from the national grid and making the country surplus in electrical energy. 

The CPG concept enjoys three major advantages over the traditional electricity generation solutions. First, low-technology second-hand power plants will drive capital investment down by over 60 per cent. Second, the local use of waste-heat to provide consumers with steam, hot water, and space heating provisions will add additional revenue potential. And third, reduction in transmission losses and theft will provide higher operating margins. 

The capital savings provided by used power plants are substantial. It is relatively simple to install used low-technology power plants for $300/kW as compared to the over $1,000/kW cost of sophisticated brand-new plants. Power plants do not enjoy great economies of scale as their size increases; for example, a small 5MW engine based local power plant with a crude heat recovery system has almost the same efficiency level as a large 200MW gas turbine power plant with a sophisticated heat recovery system. 

The age of the power plant is also not a major differentiating factor, the per-unit capital cost dif ference between a small 10-year old power plant and a large brand-new power plant will more than offset the operating efficiency gains of the new power plant. 

Over 55 per cent of the fuel energy required to generate electric power is lost as waste heat. A local power plant can recover a significant portion of this waste heat by providing the homes and industry in its franchise, especially in urban areas, with steam for industrial uses, space heating or cooling, domestic hot water, and even cooking. Such heatexchange technology employment can substantially reduce the usage of natural gas or electric power that is currently employed for these purposes. 

Estimates of the losses in the national grid system due to technical losses during transmission and distribution, and power theft range from 25 per cent to 35 per cent. A local power plant should be able to reduce these losses by 50 per cent as it does not have to carry electricity over great distances and can manage its distribution network more efficiently, thus giving it an additional 10 to 15 per cent operating margin, resulting in lower power costs for the consumer. 

In addition, the technical and growth flexibility available to local power plants coupled with the rupee denominated financing from local banks will insulate them from major price escalation factors and provide opportunities for additional business by driving demand. Secondary business opportunities and employment will be created in fuel storage, fuel transport, plant maintenance, and the like. 

With surplus power becoming available for industrial use, a major constraint on GDP growth will be removed and result in reduced outflow of foreign exchange. 

But to implement the Community Power Generation concept, the government would need to address potential infrastructural, regulatory and environmental issues. The writer is a member of the National Assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ameer219

*Exploration of new natural gas reserves in full swing'*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

RECORDER REPORT

SIALKOT (April 28 2010): Managing Direc-tor Sui Northern Pipeline, Abdul Rashid Loan has said that in order to explore new natural gas reserves sixteen companies were searching new reserves in Sindh and NWFP provinces of the country. Talking to Business Recorder here on Tuesday evening at SCCI he said that there are bright chances of discovery of natural gas reserves in both the provinces and work on these projects are in top gear.

The MD further told that CNG stations would be closed for a day in NWFP and Sindh, adding that the gas would be provided to Wapda for generating electricity enabling to overcome the energy crisis. There was a complete ban since 2008 on setting up new CNG stations throughout the country for ensuring smooth supply of natural gas to the consumers, he added.

Rashid Loan stressed upon the consumers that they use gas according to their needs and requirements for the larger national interest and refrain from installing their generators on sui gas. Earlier, addressing the SCCI members he said that a customer service centre was being in Sialkot office to facilitate the consumers and it would be operational shortly.

Rashid Loan further disclosed that small sui gas pipelines were being replaced in Sialkot for ensuring smooth supply of gas to the consumers while development work on 225 projects had been initiated in Sialkot. He informed the house that there is four percent theft and four percent chances of leakage of gas in the country, however, we are making strenuous efforts for overcoming the chances of theft and leakage problems. President SCCI Muhammad Ishaq Butt said that Sialkot was consuming less gas as compared to Gujranwala and Faisalabad and due to the Loadshedding the local industry was facing serious hardships.

Resultantly, the domestic and business community were forced to install generators for fulfilling their industrial and domestic needs but the Sui gas department had started disconnecting the connections, he added. On this occasion the SCCI President stressed the need of clearance of all pending applications for obtaining sui gas connection should be cleared to facilitate the people. Many other issues were also discussed in the meeting.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*ADB to invest $40m in energy sector​*

Updated at: 1957 PST, Thursday, April 29, 2010
ADB to invest $40m in energy sector ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will spend $40 million in Pakistan to promote energy-saving light bulbs, the bank said on Thursday, as the country struggles to ease chronic power cuts.

Pakistan is facing a shortfall of between 4,000 and 5,000 MW of power after water levels fell sharply at two major dams and is forced to cut power supplies for several hours a day, angering the public.

Under the agreement, the first tranche of the loan will be used to promote energy efficiency with the use of cost-effective compact fluorescent lamps (CFLs) projects, the bank said.

The project would help reduce power demand by 1,100 MW and ease the power cuts, said Rune Stroem, the bank's country director in Pakistan.

"Energy efficiency is a strategic priority, and is the quickest way of bridging the energy gap," he said in a statement.

Thirty million high-quality energy-saving light bulbs will be distributed free to residents nationwide, the bank said.

The ADB investment is part of $1.18 billion loan for a 10-year energy efficiency investment programme for Pakistan.

Last year, the bank approved $780 million out of the multi-tranche facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistans growing electricity troubles that result in soaring prices demand that low-cost, indigenous fuels like coal be utilised for power generation. Coal is being used worldwide as a major source of energy despite global warming concerns.

Currently, it constitutes 30 per cent of the total energy mix in America, China and India, the three major economic powers. But official lethargy and bias against coal-based generation has so far prevented exploitation of the vast reserves of Sindh and Punjab. Instead, the authorities have encouraged (the depleting) gas resource as an alternative to furnace oil for generation. Consequently, we have only one coal-based power plant in Lakhra. But attitudes are undergoing a change. The government realises that thermal power based on imported fuels is making electricity unaffordable and dragging down growth. It is also putting pressure on its budget.

Though electricity produced from coal-fired power plants is more expensive than that generated from hydel sources, it is cheaper than energy generated from gas and costs only a fraction of power produced from furnace oil. The prime ministers recent announcement to produce 35,000MW of electricity from coal-based projects reflects this change in official policy. The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority has also advised the Private Power and Infrastructure Board to encourage projects to be run on imported coal until the Thar deposits are exploited and used for generation because furnace oil is becoming unaffordable.

The inferior quality of local coal is believed to have delayed the utilisation of this resource. Investors have shied away from putting their money in coal mining because the mineral has no domestic usage and has no buyers in foreign countries. The establishment of power plants will make coal mining in the country profitable for investors. A private investor is trying to set up a 1,200MW coal power plant in Sindh that will use Thar coal as fuel for generation. Its successful setting up will pave the way for more coal-based generation. Nevertheless it is the official resolve to shift power generation to coal that will actually determine the future of coal-based power generation in the country.


----------



## Hyde

*Power shortfall drops to 1426MW​*

Updated at: 2333 PST, Friday, May 07, 2010
Power shortfall drops to 1426MW LAHORE: A sharp decline was witnessed in power outages as weather turned pleasant in parts of the country.

According to Pepco, the electricity shortfall is down to 1426 MW with power generation soaring to 12030MW against the demand of 13726MW. As a result, a significant decline in loadshedding was noted in urban as well as rural areas.

A Pepco spokesman said that KESC administration was also directed to and fix and run its nonfunctional power plants instead of saving the perks.

However, the Karachi power utility paid no attention to the notice, due to which 700 MW of electricity was provided Karachi.


----------



## ameer219

*Tapping renewable energy sources: Germany ready to help Pakistan: 
envoy
*
RECORDER REPORT

ISLAMABAD (May 08 2010): Germany is willing to cooperate and assist Pakistan in tapping renewable energy to meet energy shortage, said Berlin Ambassador to Islamabad Dr Michael Koch here on Friday. The German Ambassador told newsmen here at National Press Club that two agreements have already been signed by German groups recently for power generation through solar and wind sources, while more are expected to be inked.

He said that there is huge power generation potential through wind, hydel and solar sources, and more projects were likely to come from his country. The German Ambassador said that Pakistan has the capacity to produce 41,722 MW, 346,000 MW and 2.9 million MW by using hydel, wind and solar sources respectively.

"My country is currently assisting many countries in renewable energy projects and is also willing to help Pakistan in tapping its huge potential to meet growing energy needs," Micheal Koch said, and added that his country was helping Pakistan in various sectors and has doubled annual assistance. He also referred to over 1,200 Pakistani students studying in various institutions in Germany and said that 100,000 individuals working and living in Germany are either Pakistani or hold dual nationality.

The Ambassador said that his country pledged 150 million euro assistance for Pakistan in the last meeting of Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FoDP) in Tokyo. He added that upcoming European Union moot, to be held in Brussels, would further consolidate trade relations between Pakistan and EU. The EU is willing to extend more help and co-operation to Pakistan, he added.

The Ambassador expressed hope that the volume of trade between Pakistan and Germany would enhance with the ratification of Investment Protection Treaty by both countries that was signed during the last visit of Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to Germany in December 2009. About giving GSP plus status to Pakistan, he said that Pakistan is already having GSP status with EU and is demanding GSP plus status for which discussion are being held at various levels within in EU and in Pakistan.

He said that though Germany fully supported Pakistan's point of view for GSP plus status in European Union, Pakistan did not sign a number of international conventions, but the most important issue is to fulfil the standards of EU and its member states. He said that Pakistan could be provided technical help to meet the export standards to the EU.

Regarding presence of German troops in Afghanistan, he brushed aside the impression that German troops were present in Afghanistan because US wanted them. Germany had differed with US over Iraq war and German troops are present in Afghanistan only to help the people of Afghanistan, he said. The sole purpose of 4,000 German troops in Afghanistan is to improve political system and ensure peace and security in the troubled country, he added.

After interaction with media, the German ambassador along with Dr Gregor Schotten head of Press and Economic Affairs in German Embassy also took a round of various sections of the National Press Club and they were briefed by the President of National Pres Club Afzal Butt.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010

*Punjab government has taken initiatives to overcome power crisis'
*
RECORDER REPORT

LAHORE (May 08 2010): Chief Minister of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif has said the Punjab government has taken initiatives to overcome the energy crisis. Energy to be produced with the efforts of the government of Punjab will be added in the national grid, he said while addressing Energy Round Table Conference organised by Punjab Board of Investment And Trade (PBIT) in collaboration with Punjab Power Development Board (PPDB) and Punjab Power Development Company (PPDCL) here on Friday.

A number of short, medium and long-term measures for power generation were discussed in the conference. The representatives of Lahore Chambers and Commerce of Industry, sugar mill owners and representatives of foreign and local power companies attended the conference.

Speaking on the occasion, Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf said after the energy conference called by Prime Minister Gilani, chief ministers of all the provinces played an important role in implementing the conservation plan as a result of which 1000 MW was saved throughout the country.

"Today Pakistan is facing the shortage of 5000 MW but the country has huge potential of generating electricity from hydel power but these projects will be completed in 8 to 10 years."

He said adding that the government was serious in resolving the energy crisis and had taken both short and long-term measures. Unfortunately, rental power project was the short-term measure but it was expensive. Pakistan has the huge potential of producing electricity from coal, he said.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010


----------



## ajpirzada

*Thar Coal: Engro to install 200MW coal plant in Sindh*

KARACHI: Engro Company has initiated work and intends to install another power plant of 200 megawatt with collaboration of a Chinese team. 

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah disclosed this at the 27th meeting of the Sindh Coal Authority Board was held on Saturday. He said, after a period of about 40 years, the federal government under the authority of president and prime minister decided and transferred control and development of Thar coal to the Sindh government and Thar Coal and Energy Board was established. He said work of mining coal deposits is in progress in eight blocks.

Engro has initiated to install 1,000 megawatts power plant, besides, M/s Al Abbas Group is also working in Badin district, while an agreement will be undertaken with them for the purpose of power generation within a period of 24 months, he added. Sindh CM maintained, &#8220;We are going ahead and by mining coal, power plants will be installed, while Sindh possesses resources of 100 years where about 50,000 to 60,000 people will work in a single power plant of a block.&#8221; He added there is an investment of about $1.5 billion at present while 3 to 4 more companies are working there. Sindh CM added the coal reserves of Lakhra, Thatta and Badin would also be utilised for power generation. Sindh Secretary for Coal and Energy Department Aijaz Ali Khan informed the scheme of ICB for hydrological study of 22,000 square kilometres of Thar area was approved at a cost of Rs 176.722 million, which has now been tagged with TCAP of World Bank. He said procurement and installation of 25 reverse osmosis (water desalination) plants in districts of Badin, Jamshoro and Dadu at a cost of Rs 39.150 million, was in progress and installation and commissioning will complete by June 2010. The meeting approved the memorandum of understandings signed with various investors for development of coal in Sindh that include, South East of Naukot (District Tharparkar); block-V of Thar coal fields, Thar Block-VI and Golarchi (District Badin), and study for the development of Additional Blocks-VII and VIII at Thar coal field which have been completed.

The meeting reviewed progress of construction of Thar airport near Islamkot, installation of Reverse Osmosis (Desalination) Plant, construction of Thar lodge at Islamkot, construction of road from Islamkot to Thar Airport site, development of Coal blocks VII, VIII, IX and X; establishment of central Rescue Station at Tharparkar, exploration of coal and hydro-geological studies near Khorwah, exploration of coal resources and development of additional block at Sonda-Jherruck coalfield (in Thatta District). app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## PakSher

Great news for Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

*Thar Coal: Engro to install 200MW coal plant in Sindh​*

KARACHI: Engro Company has *initiated work and intends to install another power plant of 200 megawatt with collaboration of a Chinese team.*

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah disclosed this at the 27th meeting of the Sindh Coal Authority Board was held on Saturday. He said, after a period of about 40 years, the federal government under the authority of president and prime minister decided and transferred control and development of Thar coal to the Sindh government and Thar Coal and Energy Board was established. He said work of mining coal deposits is in progress in eight blocks.

*Engro has initiated to install 1,000 megawatts power plant, besides, M/s Al Abbas Group is also working in Badin district,* while an agreement will be undertaken with them for the purpose of power generation within a period of 24 months, he added. Sindh CM maintained, &#8220;We are going ahead and by mining coal, power plants will be installed, *while Sindh possesses resources of 100 years where about 50,000 to 60,000 people will work in a single power plant of a block.&#8221; He added there is an investment of about $1.5 billion at present while 3 to 4 more companies are working there.* Sindh CM added the coal reserves of Lakhra, Thatta and Badin would also be utilised for power generation. Sindh Secretary for Coal and Energy Department Aijaz Ali Khan informed the scheme of ICB for hydrological study of 22,000 square kilometres of Thar area was approved at a cost of Rs 176.722 million, which has now been tagged with TCAP of World Bank. He said procurement and installation of 25 reverse osmosis (water desalination) plants in districts of Badin, Jamshoro and Dadu at a cost of Rs 39.150 million, was in progress and installation and commissioning will complete by June 2010. The meeting approved the memorandum of understandings signed with various investors for development of coal in Sindh that include, South East of Naukot (District Tharparkar); block-V of Thar coal fields, Thar Block-VI and Golarchi (District Badin), and study for the development of Additional Blocks-VII and VIII at Thar coal field which have been completed.

The meeting reviewed progress of construction of Thar airport near Islamkot, installation of Reverse Osmosis (Desalination) Plant, construction of Thar lodge at Islamkot, construction of road from Islamkot to Thar Airport site, development of Coal blocks VII, VIII, IX and X; establishment of central Rescue Station at Tharparkar, exploration of coal and hydro-geological studies near Khorwah, exploration of coal resources and development of additional block at Sonda-Jherruck coalfield (in Thatta District). app


----------



## xenia

* Solar energy for Communities​* 
By Khurram Abbas 

PRESIDENT Zardari has finally done something to lead Pakistan. Hes decided that the President House should have solar panels providing its electricity. And he said the country needs to do more to tap the one resource it has no shortage of: sunshine. 
Right now, the country is suffering a crippling power shortage. Or to use a joke currently doing the rounds, Pakistan is a nuclear power without electrical power. 

Some areas of the country lose electricity for up to 18 hours in a day. In my part of Lahore its often gone for 12 hours. 

Yes its annoying, but it doesnt affect my livelihood. For schools, businesses and factories its enough to crush the life out of them. 

The governments response has been to come up with a plan to reduce demand. Among the measures its taking is to shut government offices for two days a week and to close businesses at 8PM each evening. 

That few venture out in the 40 degree heat of the day, doesnt seem to matter. And that factories and large areas of the economy have been left reeling from power shortages in recent years, doesnt seem to matter either. 

The power cuts are already affecting everything from schooling to the supply of drinking water. 

However, last year government did consider calling in companies to rent out power plants, until the country could build its own generation capacity. 

Putting aside suspicions of the motivation behind this plan, it -- and the recent emergency measures -- all miss a crucial point. None of it is sustainable in the long-term. 

It seems to me that the obvious choice is solar energy. Until now, it seems to have been a non-starter. Or if it is -its another of the vague promises To Do Something. And its not being done with any great commitment on the part of anyone in office. 

Curiously, Pakistan already has a model of how to do it, albeit from a quarter it may prefer to ignore: Bangladesh, of all places. 

Its the country that gave the world oral rehydration salts and the Grameen micro finance system. Now it appears to be providing a model of how to best use solar power to augment (and who knows eventually replace) the existing industrial scale production of energy. 

Unfortunately for Bangladesh, its electricity production is anything but industrial in scale. 

Only 40 per cent of its 150 million people have access to electricity on the national grid. And what there is, is subject to frequent outages. 

It means children can neither study nor do their homework. It means traders have to close at dusk missing out the most lucrative part of the day when people go out shopping: the evening. This would sound familiar to any Pakistani. 

Bangladesh is in the process of growing a green, sustainable industry that works for its people. The only bits of equipment that are still imported are the panels and there are ambitions to make their own. 

The roll out of solar panels is subsidised by the World Bank and the state owned Infrastructure and Development Company Limited (IDCL. 

To get solar power units distributed, they work with Grameen Shakti a pioneer in the field of home solar systems. Its a non-profit arm of the Nobel prize winning micro credit Grameen Bank. 

It works like this; *an individual or an entire community goes to Grameen Shakti or an NGO (or even one of the 15 or so private companies that do this) and says we need power. 

The cost of a system can be between $135 and $970 and is coming down due to the recent lifting of import tariffs. The lender of choice will then come up with the money. It will take three or four years for the customer to pay off the loan. 

The uptake has been massive.There are now 2.5 million Bangladeshis benefiting from this scheme, not reliant on an unreliable power grid. And there should be another 10 million joining them by the end of next year. *
In a country of 150 million, that may not seem like much. But they have to start somewhere.* And there are 10,000 of these things being fitted each month. *
Pakistan could easily benefit from a plan of this sort, rather than go begging the Americans for money to some how overcome the chronic power shortages on vague promises of a strategy. It seems to me that the solar option is the way forward. 

Beside Bangladesh, there are already examples of solar projects producing power in India and China, without having to go outside of Asia for the expertise. 

Further afield, theres the Spanish experimental solar power station already running (with more planned) in Seville. 

Now that President Zardari has talked of having solar panels on the President House, perhaps Pakistan can finally move onto a path that sets it up as a model, rather than a basket case.


----------



## sparklingway

*This is the 2nd RPP to be inaugurated. Eearlier, the 51MW Naudero-I went operational sometime back. It's around two months off the expected date of inauguration, but at least it has started working.
*
*PM says a rental power plant every month*

Monday, May 24, 2010
Says unscheduled outages controlled; Raja says 3,000MW to be added to system this year

By Faizan Bangash

GUJRANWALA: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said on Sunday the government would defeat the power crisis by inaugurating one rental power project every month and increasing the generation capacity from the current 20,000 MW to 40,000 MW in 10 years.

*He was inaugurating the 62 MW Gulf Rental Power Plant at Eimanabad, Gujranwala, on Sunday*. Water and Power Minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf, Population Welfare Minister Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan, Minister for State Imtiaz Safdar Warraich and Tariq Anees were also present on the occasion.

Gilani said the development of power sector is at the top of the agenda of his government and the entire nation is aware of the prevailing power situation which has slowed the pace of economic growth in the country. However, he added, the PPP government believes in expediting the sustained economic growth through enhanced investment.

Gilani said the government plans to double the generation capacity within a few years and maximize efficiency gains in generation plants and in transmission/distribution networks. He expressed happiness at inaugurating the Gulf rental power plant and congratulated the company for completing this venture at this critical stage. &#8220;The inauguration ceremony of this power plant is a moment of relief for all of us during the hot summer,&#8221; said Gilani. He said due to effective load management, the government has controlled unscheduled load shedding whereas averagely one power plant a month is being inaugurated to get electricity.

Declaring the installation of IPPs as a success story, he said it was PPP government&#8217;s initiative in the 90s which brought the private power generation into the energy sector.

He said the plan to take electricity to every nook and corner of the country has necessitated the adoption of multipronged strategy. He said it is aimed at capacity enhancement through building new power generation plants on one hand and upgradation of the existing transmission and distribution infrastructure on the other hand, to achieve the desired goal.

In this respect, both the public and private sectors have to work hand in hand, he said. Water Minister Pervaiz Ashraf said 3000 MW electricity would be added to the system by the end of this year. He said the RPPs are the main source of energy at present, as all other projects of generating electricity through hydel or coal would take more years.

He said the critics were wrongly interpreting that electricity would become 90 percent more costly if got from the RPPs but in reality, not more than 6 percent increase is expected. The construction of Gulf Rental Power Plant, owned by a consortium of Saudi and Pakistani business houses, was started in September 2009 and has been completed in a record time of less than.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realist

xenia said:


> * Solar energy for Communities​*
> By Khurram Abbas
> 
> PRESIDENT Zardari has finally done something to lead Pakistan. Hes decided that the President House should have solar panels providing its electricity. And he said the country needs to do more to tap the one resource it has no shortage of: sunshine.
> Right now, the country is suffering a crippling power shortage. Or to use a joke currently doing the rounds, Pakistan is a nuclear power without electrical power.
> 
> Some areas of the country lose electricity for up to 18 hours in a day. In my part of Lahore its often gone for 12 hours.
> 
> Yes its annoying, but it doesnt affect my livelihood. For schools, businesses and factories its enough to crush the life out of them.
> 
> The governments response has been to come up with a plan to reduce demand. Among the measures its taking is to shut government offices for two days a week and to close businesses at 8PM each evening.
> 
> That few venture out in the 40 degree heat of the day, doesnt seem to matter. And that factories and large areas of the economy have been left reeling from power shortages in recent years, doesnt seem to matter either.
> 
> The power cuts are already affecting everything from schooling to the supply of drinking water.
> 
> However, last year government did consider calling in companies to rent out power plants, until the country could build its own generation capacity.
> 
> Putting aside suspicions of the motivation behind this plan, it -- and the recent emergency measures -- all miss a crucial point. None of it is sustainable in the long-term.
> 
> It seems to me that the obvious choice is solar energy. Until now, it seems to have been a non-starter. Or if it is -its another of the vague promises To Do Something. And its not being done with any great commitment on the part of anyone in office.
> 
> Curiously, Pakistan already has a model of how to do it, albeit from a quarter it may prefer to ignore: Bangladesh, of all places.
> 
> Its the country that gave the world oral rehydration salts and the Grameen micro finance system. Now it appears to be providing a model of how to best use solar power to augment (and who knows eventually replace) the existing industrial scale production of energy.
> 
> Unfortunately for Bangladesh, its electricity production is anything but industrial in scale.
> 
> Only 40 per cent of its 150 million people have access to electricity on the national grid. And what there is, is subject to frequent outages.
> 
> It means children can neither study nor do their homework. It means traders have to close at dusk missing out the most lucrative part of the day when people go out shopping: the evening. This would sound familiar to any Pakistani.
> 
> Bangladesh is in the process of growing a green, sustainable industry that works for its people. The only bits of equipment that are still imported are the panels and there are ambitions to make their own.
> 
> The roll out of solar panels is subsidised by the World Bank and the state owned Infrastructure and Development Company Limited (IDCL.
> 
> To get solar power units distributed, they work with Grameen Shakti a pioneer in the field of home solar systems. Its a non-profit arm of the Nobel prize winning micro credit Grameen Bank.
> 
> It works like this; *an individual or an entire community goes to Grameen Shakti or an NGO (or even one of the 15 or so private companies that do this) and says we need power.
> 
> The cost of a system can be between $135 and $970 and is coming down due to the recent lifting of import tariffs. The lender of choice will then come up with the money. It will take three or four years for the customer to pay off the loan.
> 
> The uptake has been massive.There are now 2.5 million Bangladeshis benefiting from this scheme, not reliant on an unreliable power grid. And there should be another 10 million joining them by the end of next year. *
> In a country of 150 million, that may not seem like much. But they have to start somewhere.* And there are 10,000 of these things being fitted each month. *
> Pakistan could easily benefit from a plan of this sort, rather than go begging the Americans for money to some how overcome the chronic power shortages on vague promises of a strategy. It seems to me that the solar option is the way forward.
> 
> Beside Bangladesh, there are already examples of solar projects producing power in India and China, without having to go outside of Asia for the expertise.
> 
> Further afield, theres the Spanish experimental solar power station already running (with more planned) in Seville.
> 
> Now that President Zardari has talked of having solar panels on the President House, perhaps Pakistan can finally move onto a path that sets it up as a model, rather than a basket case.




I put this idea to a Pakistani business man, my friends father who owned a few rice and sugar mills, as a way to help out the surrounding area, as well as make a few bucks from a microfinance scheme when i was 14. He laughed at me.


----------



## Comet

Realist said:


> I put this idea to a Pakistani business man, my friends father who owned a few rice and sugar mills, as a way to help out the surrounding area, as well as make a few bucks from a microfinance scheme when i was 14. He laughed at me.



I have noticed that business men in Pakistan don't take risks and they don't invest in something that has not already been done several times by other businessmen


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> GUJRANWALA: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said on Sunday the government would defeat the power crisis by inaugurating one rental power project every month and increasing the generation capacity *from the current 20,000 MW* to 40,000 MW in 10 years.


what should we understand from this current 20,000MW existing capacity?

1) Is that mean the government has the capacity to generate 20k MW of energy?
2) PM does not know about the generation capacity?
3) We have 20k capacity but we don't utilize it as we have shut some power generating plants for not providing Oil?
4) Poor Journalism?
5) PM making Ullu (fool) to everybody? for promising 20k more energy in next 10 years and saying we got 20k already?

what is it?


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> what should we understand from this current 20,000MW existing capacity?
> 
> 1) Is that mean the government has the capacity to generate 20k MW of energy?
> 2) PM does not know about the generation capacity?
> 3) We have 20k capacity but we don't utilize it as we have shut some power generating plants for not providing Oil?
> 4) Poor Journalism?
> 5) PM making Ullu (fool) to everybody? for promising 20k more energy in next 10 years and saying we got 20k already?
> 
> what is it?



Official capacity stood at 20,306 MW as of June 30, 2009.






Source : NEPRA Annual Report 2008-2009

1) Yes, it does.
2) PM did not quote wrong figures
3) Private sector contributes 42%. It is generating less than half of its installed capacity. Public sector plants are running at abysmally low capacity. Besides the ill of circular debt, natural gas isn't really a superfluous commodity these days and TPPs aren't functioning at full capacity.
4) Not here but overall journalism is poor in our country
5) More than obviously but we need 30,000MW by 2015 according to most estimates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> 5) More than obviously but we need 30,000MW by 2015 according to most estimates.



well if that is true then generating 30,000MW by year 2015 is possible. We have several small coal projects of 100MW + 200MW + 200MW (all under construction) and after 2 years several 1000MW plants expected to go under construction. We have IPPs and RPPs in pipeline. We have small hydel power projects + mega projects such as Neelum-Jhelum project of 969MW and diamer Bhasha (4500MW) too expected to be completed by 2016/17 and not to forget about Iran-Pak gas pipeline that will generate 4000-5000MW of electricity and then other smaller wind power projects on pipeline.

But i highly doubt 30,000MW is a right figure as our current demand is around 15,000MW and it will not be doubled within 5 years only. As per Raja Parvez Ashraf our energy demands grows by 8&#37; each year meaning we would require only/around 22,000MW by 2015.


----------



## Comet

Do you people really think that IPPs are the real solution? shouldn't we go for Dams? and Nuclear Energy?


----------



## Hyde

umairp said:


> Do you people really think that IPPs are the real solution? shouldn't we go for Dams? and Nuclear Energy?



in reality Dams, Coal and Nuclear energy are the only two solutions for long term 

with little contribution of Wind Power plants and IPPs


----------



## ajtr

Zaki said:


> in reality Dams, Coal and Nuclear energy are the only two solutions for long term
> 
> with little contribution of Wind Power plants and IPPs


As far as i know indian subcontinent coal of low quality and produces less heat energy with more ash.and in wake of climate change rules and regulation it may become necessary for the signatory countries to do away with coal fired powerplants.


----------



## dextercath96

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This was a federal level project then it was allocated to local sindh gov , mean while the chinese company that started it back out due to some financial issues , as they wanted more benefits , but then I heard they are back in mix
> 
> AT the moment PEPCO is handling the issue and making sure that the project gets done , and completed in 1-2 years time
> 
> Its estimated that we can producted 20,000MW ~~~ if we use our coal reserves correctly , so 1200 MW is penuts



Thanks for the useful information. I think that the China will not gain to that investment. But, I think that if the production will continue, there are lots of energy will produce.


----------



## Hyde

ajtr said:


> As far as i know indian subcontinent coal of low quality and produces less heat energy with more ash.and in wake of climate change rules and regulation it may become necessary for the signatory countries to do away with coal fired powerplants.



Ajtr if i am not wrong - you are the one who shared this file with me couple of weeks/months ago on another forum (i just uploaded on rapidshare once again)

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Now see what it says



> RELATIVE COSTS
> *The likely development of various supply options is influenced by a number of factors, including the relative costs of those options (see Figure 9).* Estimates of the relative costs of different supply options vary widely. *By far the lowest cost options are coal and hydro,* while some of the most expensive options are solar photovoltaic and solar thermal. Local costs of supply options can vary considerably and Pakistan-specific estimates suggest nuclear energy could be on the high-end of the range, at roughly $0.057 cents per kilowatt-hour.



Let me show you the cheaper source of energy for Pakistan (extracted from the document attached above)


----------



## Hyde

Here is one more useful chart (extracted from the same document uploaded above in post 201)


----------



## ajtr

Zaki,yes that the same file but than my question here is not per unit cost but how viable is coal for any country say for pakistan when major portion of its coal is low grade one and if in future pakistan becomes signatory at climate change summit how viable will coal fired powerplant will be...remember last years climate summit failed due to major opposition from china/india coz of carbon cut rules and major carbon di oxide and other greenhouse gases are contributed from coal fired power plants in both countries.


----------



## Hyde

ajtr said:


> Zaki,yes that the same file but than my question here is not per unit cost but how viable is coal for any country say for pakistan when major portion of its coal is low grade one and if in future pakistan becomes signatory at climate change summit how viable will coal fired powerplant will be...remember last years climate summit failed due to major opposition from china/india coz of carbon cut rules and major carbon di oxide and other greenhouse gases are contributed from coal fired power plants in both countries.



then the only solution left for the world is to provide us Nuclear plants to fullfill our energy demands. They would either help us getting cheaper alternatives of energy (in that case Nuclear) or should not object over using Coal fired powerplants. Like i said couple of months ago - the stake for Coal energy in many developed and under developed countries is huge and this matter will not be resolved in a matter of months/years. It requires decades for the whole globe to shfit from Coal energy to more efficient source of energy. They simply cannot shut all their coal power plants in a matter of days/months or even years.

Thats a slow procedure and i believe we still got plant to time to utilize our coal resources for the upcoming decades


----------



## xenia

*Pakistan, Iran sign gas pipeline accord ​*
By Kalbe Ali 
Saturday, 29 May, 2010 



ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Iran signed on Friday an agreement for supply of gas from *Iran through the $7.5 billion pipeline project to be completed by the end of 2014.* *The cost for the Pakistan section of the project is estimated at $1.65 billion.* 
The &#8216;sovereign guarantee&#8217; agreement was signed by S.R. Kasaezadeh, Managing Director of the National Iranian Oil Company, and Irshad Kaleemi, Joint Secretary of the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources. Petroleum Minister Naveed Qamar and Secretary Kamran Lashari attended the signing ceremony. 

*Under the gas sale and purchase agreement (GSPA), Pakistan will import 750 million cubic feet a day (mmcfd) with a provision to increase it to one billion cubic feet a day (bcfd). *

*The volume of imported gas will be about 20 per cent of Pakistan&#8217;s current gas production and the agreement is for a period of 25 years, renewable for another five years. The gas will be provided to the power sector to generate about 5,000 megawatts of electricity. *

As a part of the conditions precedent (CPs) to be completed by the parties to make the agreement effective, the government of Pakistan is providing a &#8216;performance guarantee&#8217; on behalf of the InterState Gas Company. 

Since all other CPs of the agreement have been completed,* the project is ready to enter the implementation phase. *

The petroleum minister said that construction of the pipeline would create jobs, provide vocational training and develop backward areas of Balochistan and Sindh. 

&#8220;The IP project will be another testimony of the long historic and cordial relations between Pakistan and Iran,&#8221; Mr Qamar said.


DAWN.COM | Front Page | Pakistan, Iran sign gas pipeline accord


----------



## Raza88

World Bank not to fund Thar coal project: spokesperson



To invest in environmentally sustainable projects

Saturday, May 29, 2010
By Saad Hasan

KARACHI: The World Bank will not finance coal-fired power plants in Pakistan, which faces a severe energy crisis in the wake of depleting gas fields and too much dependence on the expensive imported oil, officials said.

&#8220;Yes, the bank has decided that it will not proceed with the Thar coal technical assistance project,&#8221; the World Bank&#8217;s spokesperson in Islamabad informed The News in an email.

&#8220;The limited financing available can more effectively be directed towards investment that will address the energy shortfalls in the near-term in an environmentally sustainable manner,&#8221; the spokesperson said.

The World Bank decision is being seen as a blow to Pakistan, where demand for energy outstrips the supply. However, coal is seen as &#8220;dirty fuel&#8221; because of the high-level of pollution it creates when used as an energy source. Acquiring technology, which converts it into clean energy, remains costly and seen beyond the reach of cash-strapped Pakistan.

The World Bank spokesperson said that instead, it has been working on $650 million project for containing losses in the natural gas transmission system and increasing power production from Tarbela Dam.

One of the world&#8217;s largest coal reserves, estimated at more than 185 billion tons, were found in early 1990s in Tharparkar district of Sindh, but successive governments failed to exploit this huge energy resource.

Experts and power industry officials are unanimous on the importance of using indigenous coal to generate electricity. It is the most cost-effective solution to the energy crisis, they said.

World Bank not to fund Thar coal project: spokesperson

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Pakistani experts shocked



Saturday, May 29, 2010
The World Bank&#8217;s decision not to finance the Thar coal project came as a shock for Pakistani industry officials, who say that the country does not contribute any significant amounts to carbon emissions.

Khalid Mansoor, the CEO of Engro Energy, which has leased a block at Thar, says the World Bank&#8217;s decision reflects growing concerns over global warming. &#8220;But that is not a huge stumbling block for us. There are other options of financing as well.&#8221;

However, he said, the government needs to present its case properly to the World Bank, which has just recently allocated $3.7 billion for coal-fired power plants in South Africa.

&#8220;We are one of the least polluters. Our energy mix includes 33 per cent of power generation from dams and another 33 per cent from gas. There is a need for proper lobbying,&#8221; Mansoor said.

Farooq Hasan, the CEO of Hasan Associates, seconded the opinion. His company has fought in vain for years to get an appropriate tariff for the power plants, which might have used coal.

&#8220;Political will is missing. Successive governments have just paid lip service to the importance of indigenous coal reserves. Nothing will happen until there is a realisation at the highest level that using coal is in the larger national interest.&#8221;

During the last two years, the government had set up committees and even gone into public-private partnership for utilising coal reserves, but the process of getting regulatory approvals is too long and complicated. Engro Energy is the only firm, which is effectively pursing the coal prospects in Pakistan.

According to Najamul Hasan Farooqi, an energy consultant, Pakistan did not even mention coal as a source of future energy supply in its report, which is annually submitted to the World Bank.

&#8220;The country can&#8217;t count on its gas anymore. The supply-demand gap has already surged to 30 per cent,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The Iranian gas will be enough to generate between 2,500 and 3,000 megawatts and it is going to be expensive.&#8221;

He said the cost of energy has shot up substantially as thermal power plants use more furnace oil. 

&#8220;Just the fuel cost of power generation is Rs10 per kilowatt hour when furnace oil is used. It is Rs3 per kWh for gas and using Iranian gas will take it to Rs8 per kWh. But the fuel cost of Lakhra coal is just Rs2.5 to Rs3 per kWh.&#8221; &#8212;SH

Pakistani experts shocked


----------



## Hyde

*Korea keen to set up alternative energy projects ​*
Wednesday, 02 Jun, 2010 





Leader of the delegation, Byong Son Min said that the secret behind the development of Korea was the selection of projects as model. This fostered development in Korea. &#8212; File Photo Business​
SBP emphasises on wooing savings, investment SBP emphasises on wooing savings, investment KARACHI: A Korean delegation has indicated interest in setting up solar and wind energy projects in the interior Sindh region to generate electricity.

Leader of the delegation, Byong Son Min said that his company wanted to start a pilot project in some villages to provide electricity to villagers at cheaper rates. Few villages will be selected as model for this project.

He was talking to the Advisor to CM on Investment Zubair Motiwala at Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) office here on Wednesday. 

Ms. Rara Ge On, Secretary SBI Mohammad Dagha and President Pak Korea Business Forum Ihsan Mukhtar Zubairi were also present on the occasion.

Motiwala informed the delegation about the investment opportunities for Korean businessmen in Pakistan. He said the government was focusing on alternative energy projects to generate electricity at affordable rates.

Besides, the government is also providing incentives for investment in dairy farming, livestock, agriculture, health and education.

Korean delegation leader said that Pakistan was full of natural, mineral and agricultural resources and Korea was also interested to make investment in transport, textile, health and education sectors.

Min said that the secret behind the development of Korea was the selection of projects as model. This fostered development in Korea.


----------



## Hyde

*Hubco setting up 225 megawatts combined cycle power plant in Narowal ​*

ISLAMABAD (June 12 2010): Saleem H. Mandviwala, Minister of State/Chairman BoI urged to work on priority basis to overcome the grievous energy shortfall in the country, emphasising to deregulate the power sector to foster economy, businesses and investments. He said during a detailed session with Vince Harris CEO Hub Power Company and Honorary Investment Counsellor of BoI in United Kingdom.

The Hubco is the country's leading independent power producer (IPP). The Hub power station is one of the largest private power projects in the newly industrialised world and supplying at times up to 10 percent of the country's total electricity generation. Hubco is contributing to the country's growth by enhancing its generation capacity through new energy projects.

Vince Harris said that Pakistan's largest independent power producer Hubco is setting up a 225 MW combined cycle power plant in District Narowal, Punjab and will start supplying electricity in October 2010 to reduce the acute power shortage. He said that 84 MW Hydel Power Plant in Azad Kashmir would start functioning in 2012 to control the power dearth.

Saleem appreciated that these new power plants by Hubco reflect their desire to be a part of the solution to the burgeoning energy crisis in Pakistan. Pakistan Energy Conference is scheduled on July 17 in Karachi to address the role of energy sector to combat the current energy shortfall and planning of strategic actions to overcome this grievous problem on emergency basis. Vince said that the agenda of the conference should also to explore new investment opportunities in every sector of Pakistan.

Moreover, the Minister called for Vince to develop a suggestive plan of action to control the energy crisis and cope with future demands of the electricity. Vince being the Honorary Investment Counsellor of BOI in United Kingdom also requested to highlight the role of BOI Pakistan in the conference on Power being held by British Government in London on July 6, and assured to extend all possible assistance required to them as and when needed.-PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenia

*Energy security options​* 
By Khaleeq Kiani

WITH energy crisis feared to worsen next year because of the doubling of natural gas shortfalls, *the only apparent hope to keep the economic engine running is the swift completion of the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project and import of liquefied natural gas*.

Over the next 20 years or so, the country is likely to depend primarily on timely realisation of these two projects. The country has already lost decades in development of cheap hydro and coal resources for power generation, resulting in the rising power rates and long hours of loadshedding.

But the opposition to Iran-Pakistan pipeline has not died down. During the recent bilateral strategic dialogue concluded in Islamabad, the US officials clearly told Islamabad that Obama administration did not appreciate the gas import plan.

They have tried to raise doubts over Irans reliability as a gas supplier and Teherans credibility not to seek tariff revisions after completion of the project. However they were surprised over the rates on which the two neighbourly countries have struck the deal.

*At current oil prices, the Iranian gas is estimated to cost Pakistan around $9 per MMBTU (million British thermal unit) and the price is capped at a maximum of $100 a barrel. This could be used only for power production because of its comparatively higher rates when compared with domestic gas price of about $4.5 per MMBTU.*

*While opposing the Iranian gas project, the US has not shown any interest in going deep into Sui field in Balochistan and in exploitation of over a trillion cubic feet of tight gas in small pockets across the country at economical rates. *America is known to have made technological advancement for tapping such difficult resources.

Pakistan had sought the US assistance for technical studies, surveys and latest production techniques to maximise domestic production of gas including from deep, shallow and tight horizons.

This makes easier for Islamabad to resist the US pressure against Iranian gas project. It would be in the best interest of Iran and Pakistan to stick to the peace pipeline agreement, honour their mutual commitments and move swiftly to complete the multi-billion dollar project as early as possible.

The agreements entail first gas flows by end 2014 which could be advanced by one year if domestic gas companies  SNGPL and SSGCL  are engaged to construct about 750-kilometer of pipeline. More so, because they are well versed with the terrain, routes and other technical details inside their countrys borders, given their vast existing pipeline network  one of the worlds largest integrated transmission system.

*The two companies have indicated to complete the pipeline in 36 months compared with estimates of minimum 48 months, **presented by a consultant who had been engaged without a transparent process as required under the public procurement rules.*

Simultaneously, the LNG import is the key to resolution of short-term energy needs. *The prime minister has decided to go ahead with the contract finalised with 4Gas and GDF Suez for import of 3.5 million tons per annum (500 million cubic feet per day), on which a lot of time has been lost due to unnecessary litigations.*

At the same time, the prime minister has agreed to allow other firms to bring in additional quantities of LNG. The benchmark prices agreed for contracted project would, however, need to be kept in mind to ensure that energy costs remain within affordable limits.

Officials estimate that the gas shortfall is likely to almost double to more than two billion cubic feet a day (BCFD) even if the liquefied natural gas (LNG) imports planned over the next few months materialise. The most important thing is to put all resources and efforts together to expedite and enhance domestic oil and gas production. The OGDCL, the PPL and others have been sitting on vast hydrocarbon resources for decades because of bureaucratic wrangling and security reasons, which should end, given the increasing energy shortages.

As of now, the gap between gas demand and supply stand at around one BCFD this year and the plan to import gas from Iran through a proposed pipeline would, at best, materialise in four to five years. The shortage of one BCFD this winter, would go up to 2.1 BCFD by next year. The demand and supply estimates suggest that the gas shortfalls would increase by more than 300 per cent to 6.5 BCFD by 2020.

*The projections imply that while gas demand would maintain a steady increase over the next 10 years  from 4.8 BCFD now to 8.6 BCFD in 2020  the supplies would register a further decline, from four BCFD this year to 2.11 BCFD by 2020*. Over the next two years, however, the supplies would slightly increase by 0.5 BCFD because of LNG imports.

The estimates suggest the shortfalls would increase despite a projected gas import through the IPI pipeline in 2014 and LNG imports next year because of the decrease in domestic production. These estimates indicate that shortfalls would be even higher if taken at the historic 6.5 per cent growth rate rather than 4.5 per cent assumed earlier.

Many believe that the demand, supply and shortfall estimates were still conservative given the fact that these had been prepared keeping in mind the current downturn in economic activities. That would mean even higher reliance on imported fuels like diesel and furnace oil to meet electricity demand. The oil import bill last year stood at about $9.5 billion and is forecast to be around $11.6 billion this year. If the gas import pipeline is not completed, oil import bill could reach $15 billion in only two years.

In the recent past, the previous government had planned five major initiatives to meet energy requirements, including three gas import pipelines, Gwadar port as an energy hub and LNG import. There has been no progress on these three pipeline projects, while building energy facilities at Gwadar has remained a pipe dream chiefly 

Energy security options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenia

*Restarting bidding process not advisable, says govt Same European firms set to get LNG contract​* 
By Khaleeq Kiani

ISLAMABAD, June 20:* The government has decided to go ahead with the award of a contract to the 4Gas and GDF Suez companies for import of 3.75 million tons of liquefied natural gas (LNG) for 20 years that was held in abeyance in April on the intervention of the Supreme Court.*

The decision was taken a few days ago at a meeting presided over by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, who was given a presentation on the project, its benefits to the national economy owing to its competitive rates and widening energy shortfalls and its ramifications for investor confidence.

The prime minister gave approval to awarding the contract to the companies already selected by the petroleum ministry and a price negotiation committee comprising representatives of the ministries of finance, planning and petroleum.

A summary for re-approval of contract for setting up of LNG terminal and supply of 3.75 million tons of LNG will be presented to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet at its next meeting, an official told Dawn.

He said that after detailed consultations the government reached the conclusion that the Pakistan Mashal LNG project was crucial to meeting the countrys gas shortfalls and resolving the energy crisis and that it would not be advisable to waste more time by restarting the entire process. *It was also noted that the prices finalised with the 4Gas and GDF Suez for import of LNG were very competitive and should not be reopened.* If the process is started afresh, the government will have to pay more, the official said.

At the same time, the government decided to provide a fresh opportunity to other parties for the import of additional quantities of LNG for short and medium terms, without affecting the Mashal project.

Meanwhile, the ministry of petroleum and natural resources has requested the Prime Ministers Secretariat to constitute an independent committee or nominate a very senior official to examine the role of its former special secretary who handled the LNG import project as desired by the Supreme Court.

The PM Secretariat has been informed that the special secretary was in BPS-22 and under rules he could not be asked to appear before any official of the petroleum ministry because they all were junior to him.

According to the Terms of Reference for the probe committee, the ministry has proposed to examine the Pakistan Mashal LNG project from the beginning and see if its scope was ever changed and whether any special treatment was given to any party.

In February, the government selected the GDF Suez of France for import of 3.75 million tons of LNG per annum for up to 20 years. The price of LNG to be imported from Qatar during the first six years will be $1.8 billon lower than the rates offered by its competitor, Shell. The import price will be around $9.3 per MMBtu if calculated at crude price of $70 a barrel.But the contract signing was held in abeyance when the Supreme Court took suo motu notice of media reports alleging that the lowest bidder had been ignored.

The court ordered that the entire process be reviewed by the prime minister and a fresh summary be moved for a decision by the ECC to award the contract to the parties which were declared qualified by consultants.

In view of the importance of the matter, will it be possible that the petroleum ministry put up a new summary before the ECC for considering the case of 4Gas, a Hollandbased consortium, for the Mashal LNG project and on the basis of the same a fresh decision be taken for awarding the contract to parties which were declared qualified by the consultants, potent and partners, the court said in its order.

The official said the Mashal LNG was an integrated project and GDF Suezs name was proposed by 4Gas because of its ability to ensure uninterrupted gas supplies. The project approved by the ECC allowed LNG import of 2.75 million tons per annum by the GDF Suez for a medium-term period of six years at a rate of 3.95 per cent Brent plus 75 per cent maximum of Henry HubNational Balancing Point formula plus $1.58 per MMBtu.

It also approved import of the remaining quantity of LNG by the GDF Suez for long-term supplies at 15.2 per cent of Brent plus $0.5 per MMBtu for a period of 20 years subject to further price negotiations. The long-term price will be for 10 years and renegotiable for the second 10-year term.

Restarting bidding process not advisable, says govt Same European firms set to get LNG contract


----------



## ghazi52

*Duty on solar energy plants reduces*

Thursday, 24 Jun, 2010

ISLAMABAD: In order to minimize the persistent energy crisis in Pakistan, Ministry of Environment announced on Thursday lowering of duties that were imposed on solar energy plants.

During a press conference held in Islamabad, Federal Minister for Environment Hameedullah Jan said that at present duty on solar energy products is 28 per cent which is to be reduced to five to six per cent.

For that mater a summary will shortly be presented to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC).

Jan stated that after reducing the duties, solar energy products will be available at cheaper rates in Pakistan.

Private solar companys Director Naveed Iqbal also requested the Environment Minister to halt the influx of B and C class solar energy plants from China. 
 DawnNews
DAWN.COM | Business | Duty on solar energy plants reduces


----------



## ghazi52

*Accord on 1,000MW electricity from Iran in August*
By Kalbe Ali
Thursday, 24 Jun, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Water and Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf will visit Iran in August to sign an agreement for importing 1,000MW of electricity.

The decision about the ministers visit was taken at a meeting between Mr Ashraf and Iranian Ambassador Mashallah Shakeri here on Wednesday. The ambassador briefed the minister on a power transmission line from Iran to Gwadar.

Pakistan plans two projects for importing electricity from Iran. Work on a project to import 100MW for Gwadar has already been initiated. The $3.1 million project is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2012.

Pakistan is already importing *39MW from Iran for border areas and Gwadar.*

A power ministry official said that a *feasibility report on the 1,000MW project would be completed this month*. A 700km transmission line will be installed at a cost of $500m, the official said, adding that the project was expected to be completed in five years.

According to a press release, the minister and the ambassador agreed that technical experts of both countries would examine the project. It has been decided that Mr Ashraf will visit Iran within the next couple of months for further deliberation on the project and its early completion, it said.

After completion of the feasibility report technical-level talks are expected to be held in the last week of July to decide the tariff.

Sources said that negotiations for revision of tariff for the 39MW being imported since 2003 were under way as sought by the Iranian exporting company. 

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Accord on 1,000MW electricity from Iran in Aug


----------



## Hyde

* Coal power generation by 2015-16: Sindh CM​*
Monday, June 28, 2010

KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah informed Sindh Assembly on Monday that expected date of Thar coal based power production by Engro is 2015-16.

He pointed out that feasibility of an approximately 600-1000 MW Thar Coal-based Power Plant will be carried out by Engro Power Gen Ltd which is estimated to take 18 months and further 6-12 months of financial close.

He was replying to a question of Heer Ismail Soho during question hour.

He said no committee has been formed consisting of Secretary Mines and Engro head for development of Thar. However, in line with Joint Venture Agreement (JVA) with Engro Group a J.V. company "Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company Limited (SECMCL)" has been incorporated under the Companies Ordinance.

Qaim Ali who also holds the portfolio of Coal and Energy Development, pointed out that this J.V Company is being run by its Board of Directors comprising ten directors, six from Engro and four from Sindh Government. The Board of Directors is as per the J.V ratio of 60:40 (40&#37; GOS).

He said Government of Sindh has entered into Joint Venture Agreement with Engro Group for development of coal mining in Thar Coalfield Block-II with share of 40% GOS and 60% Engro Group.

He said Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company Limited has been incorporated with initial capital of Rs. 199.200 million (40% share of Government of Sindh and Rs. 298 million (60% share by Engro Group), for detailed feasibility study in first phase.

To another question of same member, Chief Minister said the company would oversee the first "project" for an open cast mining facility with and annual capacity of 3.5 - 6.5 MT for which a detail feasibility study (DFS) will be carried out.

He said the company will ensure that adequate skill development programs are put in place along with other training facilities for locals of the area. He said 2% of profit before tax to be spent on Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) related activities in Thar.


----------



## bc040400065

*Nepra raises power tariff by 7.6%*

June 30, 2010


The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority announced a 7.6 per cent hike in power tariff on Wednesday.

The new power tariff will come into effect from Thursday and it will be implemented for all power consumers.

Nepra says the power tariff was not increased in April due to limited power generation and power shortages, but the tariff has been revised as regular power supply resumed in the country.


Nepra raises power tariff by 7.6% &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Hyde

*PEPCO provides power connection to 10,684 villages in FY 2010 ​*
Friday, July 02, 2010

LAHORE: Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) electrified 10684 villages in the fiscal year 2009-10 despite an acute electricity shortage in the country, said its Director General Energy Management and Conservation Engineer Muhammad Khalid.

Khalid, while talking to the media on Thursday, said the availability of electricity was the right of every citizen, so it had to be provided to as many people as possible regardless its shortage.

He said Faisalabad Electric Supply Company, Gujranwala Electric Power Company, Islamabad Electric Power Company, Lahore Electric Supply Company, Multan Electric Power Company, Hyderabad Electric Supply Company, Peshawar Electric Supply Company, Quetta Electric supply Company (QESCO) and Tribal electric Supply Company electrified 1,127, 208, 655, 707, 2,268, 2,719,1,141,1,697 and 162 villages respectively. In addition, the DG said around 1,303 villages were electrified by PEPCO.

Talking about the anomaly in QESCO remit, he said the main cause of the prolonged hours of power outages of 6 hours in urban and 16 hours in rural areas of Quetta was because of bomb blasts and the storm, which hit the city and its surroundings.

He said due to these blasts and the storm, QESCO&#8217;s infrastructure was badly damaged. He further said that rehabilitation activities by PEPCO were halted by further deterioration in the law and order. He said restoration work by QESCO staff had started on June 27, which would last for approximately 12 days.

He said the total load of the QESCO was 1339 MW and out of this load, 80 percent was agricultural and 20pc domestic. He said owing to the damage to the infrastructure, only 468 MW was being given to QESCO at present. Talking about electricity theft, Khalid said detection bills had been served to more than 1100,000 consumers during the fiscal year 2009-10. He said apart from the consumers, 387 lower staff workers and 37 officers of PEPCO had been found involved in electricity theft.


----------



## Hyde

*1,200MW to be added by year-end: Ashraf ​*
Tuesday, July 06, 2010

ISLAMABAD: The national grid will have another 1,200MW by the end of this year, said Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf while chairing the 85th meeting of the board of Private Power and Infrastructure Board on Monday. 

He said that seven projects of 1,265 MW, including a 62-MW rental power project have already been commissioned within a short period of one year. Another 1,200 MW would be added to the national grid by the private sector by the end of this year, reducing the power supply-demand gap, he added. &#8220;We believe that a crisis also brings opportunities. The decisions taken in the recent Energy Summit have encouraged the private sector to expedite the commissioning of their projects.&#8221; 

The minister appreciated the initiatives of PPIB that include launch of ICB for a 300-MW IPP based on furnace oil, which will be located near Lalian Town, Chiniot, and another ICB for a 300-MW IPP to be located at Sonda Jherruk, Sindh, based on imported coal, which is in final stages. 

The representative of SHYDO told the board that feasibility studies for small hydro power projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa were in progress. Around 2,000 MW are expected to come online within the next seven to eight years from such projects, they said. 

Issuance of LoI to 1,000-MW power project based on Thar coal, being undertaken by Engro Power Generation Limited (EPGL), was approved in the meeting. The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company, a sister concern of EPGL, is already a joint venture partner with Sindh government for development of coal mine at Thar.

Those who attended the meeting included Secretary Water and Power Shahid Rafi, Member FBR Zafar ul Majeed, Additional Secretary Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Chief (Energy) Planning Commission Arshad Maqsood Malik and Managing Director PPIB N. A. Zuberi.


----------



## bc040400065

*Petrol sales surge, CNG demand shrinks *

By Aamir Shafaat Khan 
Wednesday, 07 Jul, 2010 

KARACHI: The demand of compressed natural gas (CNG) has declined in the last few months, claim station owners and dealers. While the petrol sales surged by 26 per cent in 2009-10 over the last fiscal year. 

General Manager Supply and Planning at Pakistan Refinery Limited (PRL) Aftab Husain said petrol sale in July-June 2009-10 surged to 1.9 million tons from 1.5 million tons the previous fiscal year. 

The country imported 106,279 tons of petrol in May 2010, while total imports from December 2008 to May 2010 were 804,992 tons, Oil Companies Advisory Committee (OCAC) data revealed. 

He said petrol sale was rising due to 55 per cent share being consumed by two-wheeler in total sales of gasoline. Besides, the rate of vehicles conversion to CNG also witnessed a declining trend following natural gas load-shedding across the country. Also a sizable quantity of petrol was consumed by power generators being used by the shopping centres, households and shop owners. 

Aftab Husain said consumers were paying Rs3 to Rs4 per litre higher to buy imported petrol owing to faulty ex-refinery formula. The government, he said, has not taken any decision regarding the oil fixing formula to remove distortion between the imported and locally-produced gasoline. 

He said that refineries were operating at low throughput ranging between 60-75 per cent owing to lingering circular debt problem and global depressed refinery margin. 

If the government does not take quick decision on pricing formula then it may lead to closure of refineries besides causing fuel shortage including furnace oil for power sector, he warned. 

*Meanwhile, Senior General Manager Pak Suzuki Motor Company Limited (PSMCL) Ashfaq Hussain said that the company produced 7,000 units per month in which 65 per cent were CNG-fitted vehicles and the rest petrol version. This percentage had been static for the last two years. *

In case, he said, petrol becomes cheaper by Rs4-5 per litre, the orders from customers for petrol vehicles go up by at least five per cent. 

A CNG kit producer said that the CNG conversion rate had slowed down to 5,000-6,000 vehicles per month as compared to 8,000 units a few months back due to declining petrol prices amid reports that CNG would become costlier in the current month. 

Chairman All Pakistan CNG Association Ghayas Paracha said that the CNG sales had declined by 18-20 per cent in the last six to eight months owing to thin movement of public vehicles in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in view of security situation. However, he said that public movement in Sindh and Punjab had remained normal. 

CNG Dealers Association chairman Abdul Sami Khan said that the association had sought price revision from the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra). 

He said sales had declined by four to five per cent of many pumps in various areas in the last one year depending on station location. 

In many areas of the city there was an intense competition among pump owners as many were offering discount of Rs6 to Rs8 per kg to lure customers, he said. 

He said that number of stations had also swelled and the long queues of shrank after improvement in gas pressure at the pumps from the utility companies. 
*
However, he said that despite fluctuating trend in prices, the CNG still costs at least 50 per cent less compared to petrol-run vehicles. *

As per the ECC decision, Ogra was assigned the function of fixing CNG price on January 1 and July 1, which it did not in the current year. 

Chairman CNG Station Owners Association Malik Khuda Bux said that sale of CNG dropped by 12-14 per cent in the last three months. 

*Pakistan has the worlds largest CNG-fitted vehicle population of 2.7 million units with 3,073 stations. In Brazil, CNG vehicle population is 1.22 million with only 1,416 stations.*


DAWN.COM | Business | Petrol sales surge, CNG demand shrinks


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Masood Ahmad Designs Model to Overcome The Enegry Crisis

Energy crisis in Pakistan has led creative minds to explore alternative ways to generate electricity. Masood Ahmad, a resident of Moori, Bhara Kahu, has designed a model to produce at least 3,000 watts of electricity by using sunlight reflected by mirrors.

The amount of energy is enough for household needs of a single residential unit or a family to turn all tubelights, fans and one air-conditioning unit on. Masood Ahmads model is simple like everybody might be doing in his or her childhood, concentrating the sunlight on an object using a concave lens. The difference Masood Ahmad has made is that, it is not the lens anymore but the mirrors reflecting the sunlight at a single focal point where the solar energy could burn anything whether timber or an iron rod.

Masood has it in his plan to install a turbine at the focal point of energy where the heat energy would turn the water into steam that would turn on electricity generating unit on producing ample energy for household needs.

He has installed one such model at the rooftop of his house where he has been using the dispersed solar energy into concentrated heat energy for cooking purposes. In his model, he has built a structure of jute and Plaster of Paris, with jute as an inside support structure like iron bars inside a concrete structure and Plaster of Paris as an outer layer of concrete.

He has designed these jute and Plaster of Paris structures in the shape of panels joining each other in a concave manner creating a dish antenna like structure. Till this time, Masood Ahmad has installed these above-mentioned panels covering an area of 24 square feet but according to his plan he is supposed to build these panels over an area covering 140 square feet that will maximise the results.

At the inner side of these panels, Masood has glued thousands of pieces of mirror reflectors converging the solar energy to a single focal point. The whole structure moving all together locating a single focal point converts sunlight into heat energy.

Masood Ahmad said that this matter is far precise and cheaper than the use of solar cells. Masoods invention in the market would cost five to six times lesser to the end consumer wishing to install a solar generating energy solution at his or her house.

Telling about the specifications of his design, he said that the 3,000 watts is the minimum amount of energy that could be increased to 10,000 watts. The design has good results in the hot atmosphere in the day while in the night there is a need to connect UPS with the system.

Masood suggests that all offices and factories could utilise free of cost energy through this method. He wants to rebuild his panels at the fibreglass structures where he would install a stand and a timer as well. With the timer, the dish shaped structure would keep on moving automatically with the movement of the sun.Masood needs government assistance to make his invention marketable. He says that either government or a private investor should help him in this regard.


----------



## Hyde

hehehehe what a stupid design. 3000 watts 
It can always contribute towards the electricity but never overcome energy crisis

We need 1000 times bigger design to even think about overcoming this problem


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ at least he is taking a step forward in getting rid of the energy crisis - be it at a lower level. And if you bother to read the whole article, this design is for a single home use only. We should be encouraging these intellectual fellows not ridicule.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Bulb With Built-in Energy Storage

It is learned form the reliable sources that one of the leading and prominent bulb manufacturing company in Pakistan is launching a bulb which has the capacity to store electric energy and without the electricity can glow up to 3 hours, long lifetime and flicker free starting and operation. The most interesting thing about that bulb is the price its just Rs. 150  200.

Keeping in mind the current energy crisis situation in Pakistan this is product seems to great invention and will be very useful. People who can not afford the very expensive UPS (Uninterpretable Power Supply) can use this product to get their homes lighten during the load shedding.

Breaking News : Bulb With Built-in Energy Storage | Telecom News Bulletin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

*Power tariff may go up by another 24pc *

By Our Staff Reporter 
Saturday, 31 Jul, 2010 



ISLAMABAD: The government has decided in principle to increase electricity tariff by another 24 per cent this year, introduce reformed general sales tax (GST) on Oct 1, and cut federal and provincial expenditures by up to Rs280 billion. 

A finance ministry official said the government would increase electricity tariff by eight per cent after every quarter, with the first hike taking effect from Sept 1. He said the International Monetary Fund (IMF) had estimated that a 49 per cent increase was required this year to bridge the power companies financing gap. The government had initially envisaged a 33 per cent increase. 

However, based on business plan of Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco), the government now believed that a 24 per cent tariff increase would be sufficient for the current year, with the remaining financing gap being bridged through recovery of arrears and reduction in system losses. 

Sources said the issue of inter-corporate circular debt had yet to be resolved because Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governments had got stay orders from courts against at source deduction of electricity bills. 

The debt, the sources said, stood at around Rs115 billion, of which about Rs100 billion pertained to the provincial governments. If this amount was cleared, the requirement for tariff increase would come down to about 24 per cent. 

The official said that provincial governments had given an undertaking to the prime minister that they would curtail their non-salary expenditures this year in the interest of national cause in order to provide a saving of about Rs166 billion as envisaged under the federal budget. However, the federal government would also have to reduce its current expenditure, including security-related spending, and find some other avenues for savings. 

It was felt that the current deficit target of 4 per cent envisaged in the budget would have to be adhered to at all costs because the target approved by the parliament was sacrosanct and without this the IMF would not allow release of the next tranche of $1.7 billion. 

The official said the provincial governments had also agreed to the federal governments request for an integrated and reformed GST, except for the tax on services like telecommunications and banking and insurance to be administered by the Sindh government.


DAWN.COM | Front Page | Power tariff may go up by another 24pc


----------



## xenia

*Fuel supply to two plants resumes Power crunch averted as PSO gets Rs12bn
*

By Ahmad Fraz Khan and Kalbe A


LAHORE / ISLAMABAD, Sept 18: A major power crisis was averted on Saturday after the federal government released Rs12 billion to Pakistan State Oil (PSO), which, in turn, restored oil supplies to the power sector, especially the Hub Power Company (Hubco) and Kot Addu Power Company (Kapco).

Apart from the federal transaction, the ministry of Water and Power and the Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) have promised to pay Rs24 billion and Rs3 billion next week, bringing the total payments to Rs39 billion.

The PSO also informed the ministry of petroleum that the petrol supply position would start improving by Monday. The supplies were delayed because of problems arising out of floods and Eid holidays.

The PSO supplies around 6,500 tons of petrol daily  around 45 per cent of the countrywide demand.

Central and southern Punjab faced petrol shortages because of shutdown of Parco which supplies up to 1,800 tons of motor gasoline daily, PSO officials told the ministry.

Sources in the ministry said that Parco was closed after floods and it was expected to resume work on Monday or Tuesday, which would improve petrol supply situation.

Had the supply of fuel to Hubco and Kapco not resumed, they could have jointly created a generation loss of around 3,000MW, forcing Pepco to resort to six-hour loadshedding on this head alone, taking the total loadshedding beyond eight hours a day.

According to Pepco officials, the federal money transfer was part of tariff differential subsidy payments that the federation owes to the sector for the last two years. Under this head, the federal government owes Rs135 billion. Out of this, it transferred Rs12 billion on Saturday.

According to PSO, the ministry of Water and Power has pledged to pay Rs24 billion once Pepco makes the payments.

Not confirming the payment promise directly, a spokesman for the ministry of Water and Power said: The ministry is committed to arrange all payments that its subsidiary and other private companies in the sector owe to PSO so that the country continues getting smooth supplies. It will ensure in future that regular payments are made to PSO so that generation does not suffer any kinds of loss. Pepco managing-director Tahir Basharat Cheema claimed that the company would make Rs3 billion payment next week (Rs1 billion each on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday) to PSO.

He said: The oil supplies have been restored, but the company also has spare generation to cope with the situation. Had it not been for floods, the company was making regular payments to PSO. About the cumulated payments that PSO is claiming to be around Rs149 billion, he said that the dues were not new, but lingering on for the last two year because the federation had not cleared tariff differential subsidies for 2007-08 and 2008-09.

PSO spokeswoman Mariam Shah confirmed release of Rs12 billion and also other promises made by Pepco and the ministry of Water and Power. She said the federal finance division had not shared the payment apart from Rs15 billion.

PSO has restored supplies to the power sector because of national interest rather than the quantum of payment.

The sector owes Rs149 billion, and payment of Rs12 billion and promises of Rs27 billion hardly merit restoration of oil supplies. It was done only to let the power sector run smooth because the stoppage could have hurt the country badly, she said.

Ms Shah said: The PSO is by no means out of woods. It has to order oil imports for October and November, and it will only be possible for it if the government and other private entities (Hubco and Kapco) share their payments schedule with the company so that it can plan imports for smooth supplies. The financial crisis faced by PSO is mainly because of the power generation companies have to pay more than Rs141 billion to PSO out of the total outstanding of around Rs160 billion faced by the company.

A PSO official said that Hubco had to pay around Rs62.57 billion to PSO and Kapcos outstanding was Rs31.4 billion and Wapdas power generation companies had to pay more than Rs47.25 billion to PSO.

PSO supplies 2,500 tons furnace oil per day to Kapco and 5,000 tons per day to Hubco to meet their entire daily requirements.

PSO is also under stern pressure to clear its dues to oil refineries and Kuwait petroleum for imported petroleum products.

Fuel supply to two plants resumes Power crunch averted as PSO gets Rs12bn


Ah this circular debt sucks!


----------



## sparklingway

List of projects underway:-











Expenditure Report on major hydroelectric projects underway :-


----------



## sparklingway




----------



## sparklingway

National Assembly Questions Session of September 30, 2010



> Ms. Shahnaz Saleem:
> Will the Minister for Water and Power be pleased to state:
> (a) whether there is any proposal to construct dams on the run of water from Northern Areas, Afghanistan and Azad Kashmir for generating electricity and agricultural purposes;
> (b) if so, the time by which it will be implemented?
> 
> Minister for Water and Power (Raja Pervaiz Ashraf): (a) WAPDA has taken up following projects to fulfill electricity and agriculture requirements of the Country.
> *1 NORTHERN AREAS*
> i. Diamer-Basha Dam Project
> The Project is located on Indus River, 40 Km downstream of Chilas and is 430 Km from Islamabad. The Project having total capacity of 4500 MW will produce annual energy of 16.7 Billion KWh. The Project has a live storage of 6.4 MAF. The project expected to be completed by 2020-21 with an approximate cost of Rs. 894.3 Billion.
> 
> ii. Satpara Dam Project
> The Project is located on Satpara Nullah about 10 Km south of Skardu about 750 Km from Islamabad. The Project has 16 MW installed capacity and generate 105 million KWh of annual energy. The live storage capacity of the project is 0.053 MAF. The Project is expected to be completed in Dec. 2010. The total project cost is Rs.4480 Million.
> 
> iii. Bunji Hydel Power Project
> The Project is located on Indus River near Gilgit. Power House and Dam sites are 560 Km & 610 Km respectively from Islamabad. The project has an installed capacity of 5400 MW with annual energy of 20.1 billion KWh. Detailed Design will be completed by October 2010.
> 
> iv. Phandar Hydropower Project
> The Project area is located between Phandar Lake and Chhashi Gol, near the Chhashi Village on the right side of Ghizar River in Ghizar District of Northern Areas. Phandar Lake is located about 160 km north-west of Gilgit town and 775 Km north of Islamabad. The project has an installed capacity of 80 MW with annual energy of 350 Million KWh. Feasibility study completed. Selection of Consultants is in process for Detailed Engineering Design and preparation of Tender Documents.
> 
> v. Basho Hydropower Project
> The proposed scheme is identified along 1 Km lower stretch of Basho Lungma, a left tributary of Indus river. The confluence of Basho Lungma with Indus river is located about 40 Km downstream of northwest of Skardu town and 704 Km north-west of Islamabad. The project has an installed capacity of 28 MW with annual energy of 135 Million KWh. Hiring of Consultants for updation of Feasibility Study is in progress.
> 
> *2. AFGHANISTAN*
> NIL
> 
> *3. AZAD KASHMIR*
> i. Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project
> The project is located in the vicinity of Muzaffarabad in Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK), Pakistan. The Project envisages the diversion of the Neelum river through tunnels at Nauserl 41 Km upstream of Muzaffarabad arid out falling in the Jhelum river. The Project is located 177 Km from Islamabad. The project has 969 MW installed capacity and will generate 5,15 billion KWh of annual energy. The construction of project started in February 2008 and is expected to be completed in year 2015, The total project cost is Rs. 84502 Million.
> 
> ii Kohala Hydropower Project
> The project is located in Muzaffarbad District, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, The dam site is proposed on Jhelum River, 174 Km from Islamabad and power house is located 7 Km upstream from Kohala Bridge, The project has a capacity of 1100 MW with annual energy of 4.8 Billion KWh. Feasibility Study and Detailed Engineering Design completed by WAPDA. The project Will be developed by CWE on BOOT basis.
> 
> (b) UNDER CONSTRUCTION Expected Completion Date
> &#8226; Diamer-Basha Darn Project 2020-21
> &#8226; Satpara Dam Project December 2010
> &#8226; Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project 2015


----------



## sparklingway

*Potential Exists To Get 7,000 MW From Thar Coal By 2015*​
Pakistan can produce as much as 7,000 megawatts from coal based power generation projects by 2015 if the government goes aggressively to pursue investors, says Secretary Coal and Energy Sindh and Chief Executive Thar Coal Energy Board, Ejaz Ali Khan in an exclusive interview with Energy Update.

He said that there are projections that at least 2,700 MW of electricity will be generated from Thar coal with the existing number of projects and current pace of development by 2015. However, if the infrastructure is completed on priority basis and international donors like World Bank and Asian Development Bank (ADB) are actively persuaded by the government, then the power generation can be increased to 7000 MW.

He said that if all the coal based projects are entertained properly, the country can have at least 30,000 to 60,000 MW of power by 2030. This will not only benefit the country in terms of improving the balance of payment but ensure availability of cheaper electricity to the economy and reduce cost of production of the industrial, commercial and agriculture sectors.Thar coal provides indigenous, affordable and dependable source of energy for the country. This coal can change the destiny of the country by providing energy security. This will bring down the overall tariff in the country and make our industry and exports competitive in the international market.

We have by now sorted most of the issues under Thar Coal Energy Board (TCEB) and various local and international firms are on ground in the field. Chief Minister Sindh is the chairman of TCEB while federal Minister for Water and Power is the vice chairman and federal Finance and Law Ministers are also its members. This body has helped a lot in accelerating decision making because both federal and provincial authorities are in the board.

The excavation of Thar coal involves a lengthy process than other coal fields, as we have to go for open pit mining here. It is time consuming as we have to remove the entire surface of the mine in open pit technology. We have also conducted long pumping test with the help of World Bank to ascertain the presence of underground water.

One British company Oracle, one Australian firm, one joint venture with Engro, one UAE company and a joint venture between Sindh and federal government for coal gasification are at various stages of initial work. The response of the investors is very positive and they are willing to undertake coal-based projects in Thar and other coal fields of Sindh. They know that Pakistan is energy hungry company and setting up energy projects here is very profitable. Three more blocks namely Block 1, 3B and 7 will be offered for bidding soon. The response is good and 3 to 4 companies from China, Australia and local company will be participating in the bidding.

Quoting PEPCO projections, he said demand for electricity in Pakistan will reach to 50,000 MW by the year 2020 and 113,690 MW by 2030. We need to encourage investors to go for coal instead of furnace oil or gas which is not available in the country in short or medium term. A total of $ 1.1 billion will be required for infrastructure development in Thar coal field. This means that $ 200 million be required every year to undertake various projects at different stages. This fund would be raised through joint efforts which included funding from provincial government, federal government under PSDP and international lenders like World Bank, ADB. By the end of 2012, water drainage scheme will be completed while fresh water project and power transmission line will be commissioned by 2015 according to schedule.

NTDC has engaged a Canadian firm Lavalin as a consultant to prepare a feasibility for laying 1200 kVA transmission line under ADB funding to transmit 10,000 MW of electricity from Thar to national grid. This feasibility will also include the rehabilitation of entire NTDC transmission network. The government will work on a project to provide 100 cusecs of water per day to Thar coal field at a cost of Rs 27 billion. Coal projects have two needs for fresh water, first they need water for cooling their towers.

We are also working on effluent drainage scheme to drain out water from coal mines with the help of Irrigation Department. We are looking into the possibility of reusing this water through treatment. We have also awarded contract to Civil Aviation Authority for the construction of airport in Thar. Sindh government will bear the cost. We have asked Railways Pakistan Railways Advisory Consultancy Services (PRACS) to prepare feasibility for laying a broad gauge railway track to link Karachi to Thar coal field via Badin. Similarly, new roads will be constructed to facilitate transportation of heavy machinery to the site at a cost of Rs 3.7 billion on public private partnership basis. We have set different timeline for infrastructure projects. We need drainage system and roads by the end of 2012, while the availability of fresh water should be ready by 2015. Similarly, transmission line should be ready by 2015.

Energy security is the most important agenda of all the government around the world and it is the most important requirement in todays world. Everything runs on energy. Thar can provide uninterrupted coal supply to generate energy at economical rates. China and Australia produce 80 percent of their electricity from coal, while India 70 percent and USA 50 percent of their total electricity from coal. As much as nine blocks have been developed in Thar coal field. They can generate 60,000 MW of electricity.

*Environmental Issue*
There will be no environmental issue in the use of Thar coal for power generation as the government will ensure that all the stakeholders must adopt environmental friendly processes in mining and power generation. The World Banks compliance is needed for these projects as the funds would be mobilized internationally. Environment and Social Impact Assessment (ESIA) is must for coal projects. Otherwise no funding will be available to these projects. Oracle has engaged world leading firm to prepare. Environment is on top of our agenda and we would never want that energy projects are stalled due to environmental issues.

*CSR*
As per agreed and devised regulations, at least 2 percent of the earning per share will be spent on CSR by the projects.Thar coal projects will generate a large number of jobs for locals. One power project of 1000 MW generates at least 2500 jobs.

For creating a trained manpower in Thar, we are setting up a training institute at Mithi in collaboration with internationally reputed institutions to train local population in coal mining and coal based energy technology. This institute will be set up before the start of mining and commissioning of power projects so that the investors can get trained manpower in the vicinity of coal field and their plants.

We have floated an international expression of interest (EOI) to invite reputed international training institutes for this purpose. We have approached a highly reputed German institute Ahaan, Australian mining institute, South African institute and a Czek institute for this purpose. They will hold short courses of less then one year in various fields including operations of computerized machinery.

We have sent Engro team to Germany to see the worlds largest open pit mine which is two kilometer long and 700 meters wide. The lignite value of Thar coal ranges between 4,000 to 10,000 Btu. If the ash and water are removed, its value can be enhanced to 12,000 Btu. We can also convert this coal into 10 to 12 hydrocarbon products including gas, diesel and tar.We are actively pursuing our joint venture project with Engro. Once the mining begins at the site, you will see a long queue of investors in Thar.

We have also requested Chinese company Shenhua to come back, but they are now over committed in other parts of the world including Korea, Indonesia and Australia and they dont have time now for Pakistan. In my opinion, Thar would have be generating at least 4000 MW today, if Shenhua was allowed the demanded tariff by the NEPRA.Thar Coal Energy Board (TCEB) has been declared as pricing agency.

ENERGY UPDATE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

Expected completions by end of year:-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

are the IPPs also Oil/Gas powered plants right?


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> are the IPPs also Oil/Gas powered plants right?



Yes, of course.


----------



## somebozo

why is Afghanistan mentioned in a Pakistani minister questionnaire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masijames

Agreement sought on Afghan-Pakistan gas pipeline
(AP) &#8211; 1 hour ago

ASHGABAT, Turkmenistan (AP) &#8212; The leaders of Afghanistan and Pakistan were in the capital of gas-rich Turkmenistan Saturday to push forward on ambitions to build a pipeline across their countries.

The pipeline, which would terminate in India, would bring huge amounts of gas to underdeveloped regions and could earn impoverished Afghanistan hundreds of millions of dollars in transit fees. But it would cross both Taliban-intensive stretches of Afghanistan and parts of Pakistan's unruly tribal areas.

The leaders, along with Turkmenistan's president and India's oil minister are expected to sign a document expressing support for the project. The next step would likely be to seek proposals and bids from energy companies.

Efforts to get the pipeline &#8212; called TAPI after the countries involved &#8212; under way have intensified in recent months as Afghanistan seeks ways to kick-start its economy, while Pakistan and India explore how to slake their energy thirst.

The project has also won vocal support from the United States, which is strongly opposed to India and Pakistan drawing supplies from Iran through another proposed gas pipeline.

Turkmenistan, which is believed to hold the world's fourth-largest gas reserves, is eager to find new markets for its potentially gargantuan energy exports amid flagging interest from Russia, its traditional client.

Plans to build a pipeline transporting the former Soviet nation's gas to Western Europe to date remain hazy ambitions.

The visit by Afghanistan's President Hamid Karzai and Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari comes after months of technical consultations. India is expected be represented at Saturday's signing by petroleum minister Murli Deora.

The TAPI pipeline would stretch some 1,700 kilometers (1,050 miles) from Turkmenistan's Dovletabad field to the Indian township of Fazilka, just over the border with Pakistan. Its cost is estimated at about $8 billion.

Sections of the pipeline's intended path &#8212; across deep Taliban country in Afghanistan's Kandahar Province and then into Pakistan's restive tribal areas. That raises concern among experts about its near-term feasibility.

"The issue is not only security in the sense that you can't actually guarantee the safety of the pipeline, but actual construction is going to be difficult as well," said Maria Kuusisto, an Asia analyst at Eurasia Group.

With the capacity to deliver more than 30 billion cubic meters of gas annually, TAPI would come as welcome relief for energy-parched nations along the route.

According to a preliminary breakdown, India and Pakistan would each stand to receive around 38 million cubic meters of gas out of the 90 million cubic meters shipped daily. Afghanistan would get the remainder.

Attempts to build a pipeline through Afghanistan date back to the mid-1990s, when the U.S.-led consortium Unocal was locked in fierce competition with Argentina's Bridas to win a deal to construct and run the route.

But as the Taliban gained control of Afghanistan, those ambitions were shelved and remained so during the next decade's war.

Turkmen President Gurbanguli Berdymukhamedov has vigorously trumpeted TAPI, which presents an opportunity for to kburnish Turkmenistan's credentials as a bulwark of stability in the region.

Turkmen officials estimate that construction of the pipeline could generate around 12,000 jobs in Afghanistan and earn it several hundred millions dollars annually in transit fees.

Turkmenistan has sought to broaden its client base after Russia sharply cut back its imports from the Central Asian nation.

A 1,800-kilometer (1,080-mile) pipeline to China began pumping natural gas late last year.

Leonard contributed to this report from Almaty, Kazakhstan.

The Associated Press: Agreement sought on Afghan-Pakistan gas pipeline


----------



## SMC

sparklingway said:


> Expected completions by end of year:-


 
Now that the year is over, how many of these projects are actually up and running?


----------



## Karachiite

*Bin Qasim Thermal Power Station to run partially coal*

KARACHI: The Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with a Chinese company to convert two of its boilers at the Bin Qasim Thermal Power Station from furnace oil to coal, said KESC Manager Strategic Planning and Business Development Ammar Ali Talaat.
The conversion aims to reduce KESC&#8217;s reliance on furnace oil and will result in cost savings for the company and the consumers in the form of tariff reduction, he said while speaking at an energy awareness conference, organised by KESC at NED University here on Saturday.
He pointed out that Pakistan can save approximately $1 billion if power plants are converted to coal from furnace oil.

Bin Qasim Thermal Power Station to run partially coal &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

*Hydropower projects in Gilgit-Baltistan

ADB to provide $35m for 30MW* 

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will provide an assistance of $35 million for exploring energy potential of Gilgit-Baltistan (GB).

&#8220;ADB has a planned assistance of $35 million for development of two mini hydropower projects included in its 2011 assistance pipeline for Pakistan,&#8221; the bank&#8217;s country director, Pakistan resident mission Rune Stroem said at a launching ceremony of economic report on GB Thursday.

He said these energy-oriented initiatives included 26 MW Shigar thang project and 4 MW projects of Chilas.

He said the ADB was the largest development partner of the government of Pakistan as reflective in the Partnership Strategy-2009-13 to provide assistance in different areas including infrastructure, water and transport besides other sectors.

Stressing collective efforts for GB&#8217;s uplift, he said&#8221; GB is important not just to elevate living standards and create economic opportunities for its local people. It is equally critical in furthering Pakistan&#8217;s own economic prospects and ensuring water and energy security for the country.&#8221;

The country director said the GB had important location which was the gateway to Pakistan&#8217;s regional cooperation and trade route with China and eventually with the Central Asian countries. 

He underlined the need for working out a policy taking all stakeholders on board to ensure more investments for the GB as it could transform into an attractive transit hub, catalyzing greater regional trade cooperation and economic integration.

He also appreciated the government for its measures for utilizing the GB natural resources.

He said major water storage and hydel generation projects of Bhasha and Bunji Dams demonstrated and recognized potential of power generation of the areas, which would go a long way in tide over the country&#8217;s power crisis. 

He said Pakistan&#8217;s economic and energy security in this way was interconnected with developing GB&#8217;s natural resource base, protecting its ecology and environment, upgrading its infrastructure base, raising the level and quality of its human resources, and creating livelihood and employment opportunities for its people.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## RabzonKhan

*A watt saved..*

By Pakistan Today | Published: April 16, 2011 

*Environmentalists call energy conservation the fifth fuel. Yes, beyond petroleum, coal, nuclear and alternative energy (all lumped together) there is the one fuel given the least attention: conservation and efficiency. And it is a wonderful sort of a fuel. It does not have a carbon footprint; in fact, it takes away from the footprint of other sources. It does not cost much; it is the only &#8220;source&#8221; of energy that saves you money if you use it.* It is, in a manner of speaking, both regenerable and sustainable. It is, at the risk of sounding too emphatic, awesome.

Yet, news of the energy conservation plan that minister for water and power Naveed Qamar unveiled the other day is going to be met with derision. The principle basis for this scoffing is not going to be the 'failure' of last year&#8217;s energy conservation plan (a failure because it was expected- unreasonably, given the scale of our deficit - that there would be no load shedding since energy had been conserved). *The derision, instead, is going to stem from the deep-rooted belief that the scarcity of anything is always a shortcoming on part of the incumbent government and that conservation is a lily-livered, half-baked approach that runs away from the problem rather than taking it on.* That sustainable development is the stuff hippy, new-age types are bothered with, not the engines of real economy. But rethinking the inefficiencies in consumption patterns - commercial, industrial and household - is becoming a priority the world over. It's about time we do too.

*Under no circumstances should this be interpreted as giving up on the capacity building front.* That is, as it should be, underway. The government should be held accountable for any perceived lack of pace in that department. But the public should be cognizant of the fact that the present government inherited this huge power deficit from the previous regime. It should chip in as well. Switching off that extra light or keeping the AC at the prescribed 26 degrees adds up to the national grid, just the way a new run-of-the-river power project does.


----------



## Omar1984

*Power shortfall goes up​*

ISLAMABAD: The power crisis has deepened, forcing the Pakistan Electric Supply Company (PEPCO) to observe up to eight-hour load shedding in the country. The daily report shows shortfall of 3,935 megawatts (MW) on Saturday at a time temperature has come down in wake of current rain-spell and gust winds. The report puts the country&#8217;s total power generation at 11,020 MW against demand of 14,955 MW during the last 24 hours. The hydel generation stood at 2,711 MW, WAPDA thermal 1,571 MW, IPPs 6,538 MW and rental 200 MW. Some 630 MW electricity was supplied to the Karachi Electric Supply Company, the report further said. app


----------



## Omar1984

*Widespread power outages​*

Levying of taxes hits generators sales hard

* Traders and wholesalers say higher rates of generators forcing buyers to stay away from markets

By Tanveer Sher

KARACHI: The current spell of widespread power outages has failed to spur sales of all kinds of domestic electricity generators in the wholesale and retail markets of the city, which was attributed by traders and wholesalers on account of recent levying of host of taxes on the most demanding machinery of summer season. 

Despite the onset of summer season coupled with prolonged hours of load shedding in the largest city of the country, customers have not responded as far as generators sales are concerned as compared to previous year as demand of all varieties have plunged by around 50 percent.

Interviews conducted at the largest wholesale generator market of the country situated at Shahrah-e-Liaquat Karachi, revealed that traders had pinned high hopes on increase in sales of generators they had imported in bulk before the start of summer season.

During the initial part of the summer season, cold shoulder response by the customers was disappointing for a majority of wholesalers and traders, but previous month&#8217;s decision of the federal government to enhance ratio of taxation on generators including Federal Excise Duty (FED) and new 15 percent flood tax on income have spelled adverse consequences for their daily sales.

The FED ratio on generator was enhanced by the federal government from 1 percent to 2.5 percent, while imposition of 15 percent new flood tax on income has brought the demand of all generators to a very lower level, never witnessed in the wholesale markets during the last many years. 

Poor sales of all kinds of generators available in the market were reported by most of the traders ranging from one kilovolt (kv) of Chinese origin Lifan to two kv of Meiji company. 

Majority of traders have blamed the situation to dwindling buying powers of an overwhelming segment of the city&#8217;s population as never before sales of generators have been so gloomy amid ongoing summer season in Karachi.

Pakistan Machinery Merchant Group President Khurrum Saigal replying to a question of the scribe termed the demand of generators as very poor as compared to previous years, claiming it has plummeted to more than 50 percent during the current season indicating shrinking purchasing powers of customers.

He said during the previous years, people of the city perturbed by the prolonged spell of load-shedding flocked to wholesale and retail markets for buying machineries of their choice but so far their lacklustre response has raised concern among importers and wholesalers alike as most of their imported machineries are lying in their godowns and showrooms.

According to him on an average, rates of different varieties of generators have gone up from Rs 2,000 to Rs 5,000 during the last 20 days, pushing them beyond the buying capacity of an overwhelming segment of the population. 

Pakistan Machinery Merchant Group (PMMG) Senior Vice President Shoaib Jehangir also blamed the situation on the decreasing buying capacity of general customers saying rising inflation has forced the population to restrict their requirements and divert their earnings to other pressing needs.


----------



## Omar1984

*Chinese firm to help Pakistan overcome power shortage; keen to invest $ 15bn in energy sector​*

ISLAMABAD, Apr 17 (APP): China Three Gorges Corporation will help Pakistan in controlling power shortage as it wants to invest about $15 billion for this sector. Chairman of Three Gorges Corporation, the Chinese State owned corporation dealing with construction of power infrastructure, Cao Guagjing, who recently visited Pakistan with a delegation said this in an interview to a private news channel.

A 10-member delegation led by him, met here with President, Asif Ali Zardari, Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani and federal ministers and discussed in detail the issues relating to power generation projects, he said. 

To a question he said, &#8220;We are ready for huge cooperation in power generation in Pakistan.&#8221;

He said, an agreement for 720MW hydropower project has been signed while the company is also ready to sign agreement on Kohala hydropower project. Another contract of wind energy near Karachi has also been signed, he added. 

To a question he informed that it was fruitful visit. The Pak authorities were briefed during the visit about his company&#8217;s desire to work closely with Pakistan for the development of energy sector, he said adding, the company showed the interest for investing about $15 billion for the immediate development. The meetings during the visit were result-oriented, he said.

To another question the chairman said that they have all the required strong means and capability to develop power projects in Pakistan.
 
He said, the company has also decided to work in wind energy sector especially in coastal areas. People in Pakistan will also be imparted special training besides exchange of delegations between both the countries to boost the energy sector, he added.

To a question about hydropower generation in Pakistan he said, the company has made a plan for projects having 10,000 MW capacity worth $15 billion which would be completed within next 10 years.

The financial assistance for the projects would be arranged from china, Chinese and international commercial banks while through bonds, finances would also be arranged for the purpose, he said.

He informed that the Pak authorities warmly welcomed the Chinese offer and said that this was the beginning of new era of cooperation between the two countries.

The projects that were discussed with the authorities were Kohala Hydro Power, Bhunji, Bhasha, Dashu in Upper Indus Valley, and other Hydro Power Projects in lower Indus Valley, he said.

To a question he said that the authorities expressed the resolve to have Chinese cooperation in the development of power sector and in this regard, he said that their offer has been discussed at length.

The Chairman said, work on the projects indicated by the Chinese Corporation would be started after the fulfillment of the procedural matters.

To a question he said, CTGC will construct a power plant of 120 MegaWatt (MW) at Sukkur Barrage besides investment in Thar Coal and wind and solar energy projects.

A Letter of Intent (LoI) in this regard has been formally signed.

CTGC is largest company of China and Three Gorges Barrage is also largest hydroelectric power station in the world which generates 18,200 MW electricity while the work is also underway to enhance its capacity up to 22,500 MW. 

To a question he said, Pakistan is enriched with coal reserves which can be utilized for generating thousands mega watt electricity. 

To another question he said CTGC has also offered financial and technical assistance to develop hydel and wind power and upgrade the existing transmission system and provide integrated solution to the perennial problems of power shortages and disruptions in Pakistan.

China Three Gorges Corporation also offered to develop multi-purpose hydro electric projects through direct financing model based on public private partnership and BOT.

Chairman CTGC, Cao Guanging said that China is keen to invest in energy sector of Pakistan and the new projects would be a step forward in this regard.

The Chairman said that they have focussed on coal, hydel, wind, solar and nuclear energy and Chinese experts are examine these sectors.

He said, Pakistan and CTGC have 30-year old association and the company had already worked in Pakistan.

Cao Guangjing, who was also conferred during the visit, the award of Hilal-i-Quaid-i-Azam by President Asif Ali Zardari in recognition of his role and outstanding services for further strengthening the existing bilateral relations between Pakistan and China said, that his company is ready to help Pakistan overcome its power shortages within shortest possible time.

Replying to a question he said, windpower projects require less period as compared to hydropower projects. A unit of windpower may be developed within one year short span of time, he said.

Karot power project can be completed within four-year, he said adding, power generation from the project may be started from 2015 while Kohala power project needs 5 to 6-year period.

He further said, the company may start work in Karot by the mid of this year. The project is currently at the tariff petition stage, he replied to a query.
Memorandum of Understandings (MOUs) between WAPDA and CTGC were signed for comprehensive development of hydropower generation in Pakistan.

To a question the chairman said, under an agreement with WAPDA, several officials were sent to China where they were imparted technical training. Things moved very faster particularly during the visit, he said.

&#8220;We are working in Pakistan for 30 years. We know the people of Pakistan and understand political circumstances of the country as well so we decided to invest in Pakistan.&#8221; he replied to a question adding, &#8220;I am very much confident especially after the visit.&#8221;


----------



## Omar1984

*Punjab okays Taunsa power project​*

LAHORE &#8211; Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has given assent to the proposals regarding agreement of 120 Megawatt Taunsa hydro-power project and mapping of wind power potential in the province. 

He gave this approval while presiding over a meeting of the provincial cabinet at Chief Minister&#8217;s Secretariat on Saturday. 

Addressing the cabinet meeting, Shahbaz said Pakistan was facing serious crisis of energy which was leaving negative impacts on all sectors including agriculture, industry, trade and foreign investment. He said the government was working on various projects for getting energy through alternative sources and the Punjab Power Development Company had been set up in the province for this purpose. The chief minister said a plan of 120 Megawatts hydro power project at Taunsa had been prepared and a formal approval to this project was given in the cabinet meeting. 

He said during his visit to China, an agreement would be signed with the Chinese company China Water and Electric Corporation. Similarly, the same company would also carry out a survey of mapping of wind power potential in Punjab for generating energy through wind. 

Shahbaz said the government would not have to provide any financial resources in this regard as the Chinese company would bear all expenses for carrying out this survey. The government would seek cooperation of companies of other countries in the projects of generating energy through wind, he said. The meeting also reviewed in detail the law and order situation in the province and commended the performance of Punjab police over successful operation against the outlaws involved in heinous crimes in the Kacha area of Rajanpur. The meeting expressed gratitude to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government for providing equipment and logistic support during this operation. Shahbaz stressed that law enforcement agencies should make intelligence system and exchange of information more effective so that timely action could be ensured against anti-social elements.

He said an effective system would be evolved for checking of all important places including inns, hotels and guest houses and if any police official demonstrated negligence in this regard, strict action should be taken against him. 

The chief minister directed that a plan should be formulated for inducting new blood in police force for meeting the shortage of jawans in police, and also sought recommendations from the inspector general of police and the home secretary in this regard. 

The chief minister directed the inspector general of police that if hideouts of the outlaws involved in heinous crimes were found anywhere, they should be hit hard and the government would provide all possible resources for this purpose. 

He said a vigilant eye should also be kept on those areas in future where operation against heinous crimes had been carried out. 

Shahbaz directed that the process of preparations should be started from averting any possible flood in future and wherever repair of protective spurs is needed, these should be repaired and strengthened immediately. 

Earlier, Chief Secretary Nasir Mehmood Khan gave briefing about energy projects in the province. Secretary Irrigation Rab Nawaz Khan highlighted important aspects of Taunsa Hydro-Power Project and wind power projects. 

IGP Javed Iqbal while narrating the details of operation against the criminals said 196 culprits involved in heinous crimes had been arrested in Rajanpur. 
He told that approval had been given to 41 Riverine Posts in the province and the construction work of these posts was going on. 

He further informed that 49 motorboats would also be provided to these posts, which would further improve the performance of police deployed in these areas.


----------



## monitor

*Islamabad Accelerates Work on Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline*
Posted on April 18, 2011 

Islamabad has intensified work on the multi-billion-dollar pipeline project which is due to bring Iran&#8217;s gas to Pakistan, Pakistani media reports said on Sunday.

Work on Iran-Pak Gas Pipeline is quickly progressing and National Engineering Services Pakistan (Nespak) signed an agreement with a German Company to place the pipeline, the reports said.


Speaking at a conference on &#8220;Challenges Faced by Industries in the country: Remedies and Future Prospects for Industrialization&#8221;, Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) Managing Director Dr Faizullah Abbasi stated that approximately 1750mn cubic feet (mcf) of gas will be brought through this pipeline.

In a major breakthrough on March 20, 2009, the Pakistani government approved Iran&#8217;s proposed pricing formula for gas supplies to the South Asian nation.

Subsequently, Tehran and Islamabad signed a final agreement to launch implementation of the project.

Tehran and Islamabad also sealed a final contract for the start of Iran&#8217;s gas exports to Pakistan through the multi-billion-dollar pipeline in spring 2014.

The last annex of the agreement for export of Iran&#8217;s gas to Pakistan was signed on June 13 by Iranian Oil Minister Massoud Mir-Kazzemi and Managing Director of Pakistan&#8217;s Inter-State Gas Company Naeem Sharafat in a meeting also attended by the Iranian oil ministry&#8217;s representative in gas talks with Pakistan Seyed Reza Kassayeezadeh.

The 2700-kilometer long pipeline was to supply gas for Pakistan and India which are suffering a lack of energy sources, but India has evaded talks. Last year Iran and Pakistan declared they would finalize the agreement bilaterally if India continued to be absent in the meetings.

According to the project proposal, the pipeline will begin from Iran&#8217;s Assalouyeh Energy Zone in the south and stretch over 1,100 km through Iran. In Pakistan, it will pass through Baluchistan and Sindh but officials now say the route may be changed if China agrees to the project.

The gas will be supplied from the South Pars field. The initial capacity of the pipeline will be 22 billion cubic meters of natural gas per annum, which is expected to be later raised to 55 billion cubic meters. It is expected to cost $7.4 billion. 

Source: FARC


----------



## Omar1984

*Paks 1st wind power project to be inaugurated in May​*
ISLAMABAD: The first ever wind power project of 49.5 megawatts (MW) in Pakistan having achieved all major milestones is now all set for formal groundbreaking in May 2011 after its financial close, which is to be announced shortly. The EPC contractor for the project has already initiated construction work on site.

This is a landmark in wind sector of Pakistan achieved by the FFC Energy Limited under the facilitation of the AEDB, based on signing of Energy Purchase Agreement on 5th April 2011 between M/s FFCEL and Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) and Implementation Agreement with AEDB in February 2011.

According to the AEDB, several other wind projects are in pipeline and the year 2011 would see financial close of another 4-6 projects in wind sector alone. With this landmark project, Pakistan will enter its name amongst the nations utilising wind energy for electricity generation at commercial scale. The most significant and unique feature of the Pakistans wind energy sector is that it would be the fastest realisation of wind energy projects by any country in the world without the involvement of state funding, subsidies or public projects. Pakistan would become the first country, where the wind power projects are being initiated directly by the private sector without public money or public projects.

Pakistan now offers an investment-friendly and lucrative wind energy market for the investors and equipment suppliers. Only a few years ago, the wind energy sector of Pakistan had no attraction to the investors and suppliers. Now more than six (06) EPC contractors are ready to provide their services in Pakistan. The financing of projects has also become available with IFC, ADB, OPIC and other commercial banks and financing institutions ready to finance wind power projects.

The ARE based projects, especially wind projects would play an important role in the future energy mix of Pakistan. With the issues with the declining natural gas reservoirs and rising prices of imported fuel oil, very less investment in conventional power project

is anticipated in near future. Moreover, the coal and hydel power project also have a long gestation period. Wind energy projects are a viable option for the near future with the benefit of indigenous resource and cheap electricity as compared to conventional fossil fuel projects. ARE projects are expected to create significant number of job opportunities and possibilities of local manufacturing. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Energy and security*
Posted on August 6, 2011

Arshad H Abbasi

The crisis in Pakistan&#8217;s energy sector is no longer confined to worsening the country&#8217;s grim industrial crisis and deepening its social chaos. It has now come to a point where it has begun to pose challenges to the country&#8217;s national security. The daily load-shedding of six to eight hours in the urban areas and 12-18 hours in the rural areas has led to significant vulnerabilities that are now rapidly leading to political instability. At a time when the country is fighting a war against terrorism, and with the energy shortage worsening unemployment in the failing industrial sector, riots triggered by chronic power cuts have created the perfect environment for widespread violence and civil disturbance.

Pakistan, which had a surplus of electricity in 2002, is now short of more than 5,500 MW. Its present peak demand is 18,100 MW. The annual rate of growth in electricity consumption was 3 percent in 2003. It rose to 10 percent in 2008 because of economic growth and the continuous unplanned rural electrification under local political pressures. The government&#8217;s failure to anticipate this galloping growth rate is one of the other major causes of Pakistan&#8217;s energy crisis.

But the fundamental cause is Pakistan&#8217;s increasing dependence on fossil fuels for energy generation. The country has the capacity to generate almost 17,500 MW of electricity but the system is not working to full capacity because of the spike in the cost of generation. The severe shortage of gas is coupled with the skyrocketing cost of imported furnace oil, to which thermal power plants have been forced to switch to meet the gas shortage. Pakistan, with its crippled economy already crippled, is in addition overburdened with huge bills for the import of furnace oil.

Pakistan&#8217;s daily gas requirement is 6.5 billion cubic feet (BCF), against its current supply of 4 BCF, a shortfall of 2.5 BCF. The major consumer of gas is the power sector, which consumes nearly 40 percent of the total production of gas. Among other things, this is causing the depletion of our limited gas reserves.

Because of these reasons, the cost of provision of electricity to consumers could not be fully recovered, while at the same time the tariff for consumers remained unchanged from 2002 to 2007. In early 2007 the government increased the electricity tariff the increase but could not pass the whole cost of production onto the consumers. The gap in the cost of electricity generation and government-notified tariff swelled to Rs3.39 per unit in 2010.

The gas crisis and the shift towards oil use for generation of power, coupled with the inability of the power distributions companies to pass on the cost of electricity to consumers, have turned the power sector hostage to circular debt. The dependency on fossil fuel pushed the country&#8217;s power sector into a grave dilemma which it has no means of resolving at the moment: if it power plants run on oil, they cause circular debt; if they do not, the only alternative is large-scale load-shedding.

The energy crisis had already been piling up when the government led by the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party assumed power in March 2008. The sycophant of Asif Ali Zardari who was appointed adviser to the ministry of water and power, had persuaded him and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani that rental power plants (RPPs) were a panacea for the energy crisis. In line with a party decision, the federal cabinet approved installation of 14 rental power plants for the generation of 2,700 MW. The rental power plants, which are only contributing 68 megawatts to the national grid, turned into a mega corruption scandal and the country&#8217;s energy crisis only deepened. The country has to pay a very high cost, but the gas shortage has sent the cost of electricity generation skyrocketing.

This was the Himalayan blunder committed by Zardari&#8217;s government. Hydroelectricity, the cheapest and most environment-friendly source of energy, was not considered, let alone its receiving the priority it deserved in government planning. Hydroelectricity generation were the dominant of power production, the government could have achieved the objective of consumer-end tariffs at affordable levels while also meeting the true cost of electricity production.

Whenever the question about hydroelectricity is raised, the ministry of water and power has always come up with the response that hydropower projects take a long time to build and need huge capital investment. But this is a rather weak argument in view of modern hydropower project management.

In our own neighbourhood, Indian policymakers are working towards adding 50,000 MW of clean and renewable hydropower to their energy mix and have resultantly set some significant records in this regard. Many public-sector hydropower projects &#8211; for instance, the 520 MW Omkareshwar project on the Narmada River &#8211; has been completed in four years. Small hydropower projects are taking 20 to 22 months for completion.

However, on top of the list of excellent hydropower project management is the 86 MW Malana hydroelectric power project in Himachal Pradesh. It is unique because it was constructed within 30 months against its five-year schedule, and at almost 50 per cent the original cost in the approved budget &#8211; and that too on difficult mountainous terrain at high altitude.

In Pakistan, the ministry of water and power deliberated with stakeholders for two-and-a-half years and finally brought out a power generation policy in 2002, under which run-of-rivers hydropower projects were planned for the addition of 4,325 MW of electricity, and funds and the schedules were determined accordingly. However, only two projects were completed in nine years. All these projects were delayed, and the delay resulted in the serious energy crisis in the country. Had the projects been implemented according to plan, Pakistan would have had 4,325 MW of cheap hydroelectricity.

The abnormal and deliberate delay in hydropower projects and wastage of heavy foreign exchange on RPPs is not the only crime of the ministry of water and power. In 2008, when the government was finding it difficult to lure foreign investment to overcome increasing energy shortfalls, an entrepreneur requested the ministry for permission to start the 600-MW Mahl hydropower plant which was advertised by the Board of Investment (BOI) for private-sector investment. The private entrepreneur arranged 800 million dollars for the generation and sale of electricity at just Rs4 per unit. This was sabotaged by the adviser to the ministry of water and power.

As a last resort, the investor published an appeal to the President and Prime Minister on March 27, 2010, requesting them to intervene to enable the development of the Mahl hydropower project. He has never had a reply from either. However, in April 2011, the adviser to the ministry of water and power sent another demand to the Friends of Pakistan seeking funds of $37 billion for hydropower projects, including Mahl. Development of hydropower is the only solution to the Pakistani energy crisis. The government&#8217;s failure to address the energy crisis shows that some elements in the government who have their own plans.

If Pakistan is to prosper, the country urgently needs honest, dedicated and sincere leaders, ministers and advisers who can help create an enabling competitive environment for the private sector to participate in investment in the field of power generation without fear.

Email: ahabasi@gmail.com
-The News


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghazi Barotha registers Rs.226.5 billion revenues.*


GBHP, located on the downstream of Tarbela Dam, was constructed at a cost of Rs. 96.957 billion. - File photo

LAHORE: *The 1450-MW Ghazi Barotha Hydropower Project (GBHP) has completed eight years of its operation.*

Commissioned in August 2003, GBHP contributed about 53 billion units of electricity to the National Grid, registering revenues of Rs. 226.5 billion to the national exchequer.

Had this quantum of electricity been generated through thermal resources, it would have cost Rs. 283.8 billion in foreign exchange. It is pertinent to mention that the average cost of electricity generated by GBHP during the last eight years remained Rs. 1.08 per unit, whereas Rs. 5.36 per unit from thermal resources during the same period.

According to the details, 4.706 billion units were produced during August 2003-June 2004; 6.274 billion units during the fiscal year 2004-05, 6.954 billion units in 2005-06; 6.845 billion units in 2006-07; 6.490 billion units in 2007-08; 6.410 billion units in 2008-09; 6.716 billion units in 2009-10; 7.354 billion units in 2010-11 and 1.185 billion units in July 2011-August 2011.

*GBHP is located on the River Indus downstream of Tarbela Dam. Constructed with a cost of Rs. 96.957 billion,* it consists of three main components; the barrage, the power channel and the power complex. The project holds the record of having the biggest concrete lined channel in the world with a length of 51.9 kilometers and design flow of up to 56,000 cusecs.

Implementation of the project came to fruition with the commissioning of Unit No. 1 and 2 in August 2003. The work on rest of the three units continued in the days to come and the last unit  Unit No. 5 u was commissioned in April 2004.

GBHP utilises the hydraulic head available between Tarbela Dam and the confluence of the Indus and Haro rivers for power generation. With an average energy output of 6.6 billion units per annum, it provides maximum electricity during the daily hours of peak demand round-the year, including the months when Mangla and Tarbela reservoirs are historically at their lowest level.
Dawn.


----------



## Omar1984

*Turkish firms to help develop 3 power projects*


LAHORE: Turkey will help Pakistan develop power projects and in this connection three Turkish firms have visited Pakistan. It is expected that in the first stage the Turkish experts will help prepare feasibility studies for three projects including a local coal power station, a number of small hydroelectric sites and a wind-based power project.

Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) hosted a 10-member delegation from Turkey which arrived in Lahore to assist Pakistan develop the projects. The delegation, which comprises of experts from three prominent Turkish government organizations, namely the Turkish International Cooperation and Development Agency (TIKA), the General Directorate of State Hydraulic Works (DSI) and the Turkish Electricity Generation Co. Inc. met with PBIT high ups and representatives of Departments of Mines and Energy. 

This collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey was initiated in a meeting in December 2010 between the Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo?an and Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif. Both the leaders, recognising the prevailing energy shortage in Pakistan had agreed to jointly work to address the problem. Subsequently, PBIT and TIKA, have been coordinating this effort in recent weeks. 

Welcoming the delegation, Director General PBIT, Moazzam Husain mentioned that given the understanding between the respective political leadership on both sides, it was important that this initiative be taken to fruition. Reciprocating this sentiment, Programme Coordinator TIKA Elif Turkislamoglu noted that the Turkish side was also keen to develop successful outcomes. 

In the following discussion, a raft of opportunities for development in the energy sector was reviewed with focus on utilisation of three indigenous and available energy resources coal, hydroelectric and wind power. The Turkish side offered full support in helping the Punjab government develop power generation projects using these resources. Several mining issues were also brought to light whereby coal quality, safety and precaution and ash disposal were discussed with possible solutions being worked out as well. In addition, issues in water management under the current irrigation system and canal network such as siltation and gateway management were also included so as to address these issues in a more thorough manner. The Turkish delegation also shared the best practices within their energy sector and PBIT will analyze those practices to make recommendations to the government of Punjab. staff report



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## eshal

i hope it would be beneficial for pakistani people


----------



## muse

I don't understand why Pakistani companies have earned so little of the development business in the Middle East - it seems they can't even earn business in Pakistan itself


----------



## meng2011

but they abondoned it due to tarrifs imposed but the project is being finalized to commence again local engineers , analyst predict 1.5-2 years time for that feasability and project to complete functioning.


----------



## ghazi52

*Iranian delegates to finalise 1,100MW power project* 

ISLAMABAD: Additional secretary in Ministry of Water and Power, Hamid Ali khan on Tuesday said that an Iranian delegation would call on the members of the special committee on energy crisis today (Wednesday) led by Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Sheikh to finalise the 1,100 megawatt (MW) Iran-Pakistan power import project. and finalise the terms and conditions for import of 100 MW power electricity from Iran for Gawadar and 1000 MW to curtail the demand and supply gap of power across the country.


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## russellpeters

c'mon people i think the situation has started to become dire...

LAHORE: The power generation system virtually collapsed on Monday with all major cities and towns in Punjab suffering up to 20 hours of loadshedding, leading to violent protests across the province.

The PML-N provided an impetus to the protests when its workers, as a matter of party policy, joined the demonstrations. MNA Hamza Shahbaz, son of Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, is reported to have organised and led some rallies.

The country has been facing severe electricity crisis for two days.

With hydel generation receding further, oil squeeze worsening and two nuclear power plants stalled because of technical faults, the electricity deficit shot up by over 8,000MW &#8212; almost 50 per cent of the demand.

Although the federal government claimed that it was releasing some money to pay dues of the oil supplier, Pakistan State Oil, it did not happen till the filling of this report.

Two major power plants &#8212; Hubco and Kapco &#8212; remained offline. One nuclear plant which was due to become operational in the morning sank again because of technical faults at 10am.

The people suffering from prolonged power outages took to the streets and attacked government and private properties. A police station came under attack in Gujranwala when police baton-charged protesters in an effort to keep the situation under control.

A DSP, an SHO and a number of policemen were injured when they came to rescue staff of the Gujranwala Electric Power Company headquarters ransacked by the protesters who later blocked the Grand Trunk (GT) Road, burnt tyres and pelted two trains with stones. They also burnt a Wapda bus and smashed windowpanes of a private bank on the GT Road.

Monday&#8217;s power riots in Punjab were the worst for the reason. The crisis was treated as a law and order problem by police and rulers. All local power distributors and planners disappeared from the scene, leaving police to deal with the situation, sometime brutally.

Lahore led the protests with more than a dozen protest rallies, blocking as many roads and creating miles-long traffic jams.
The city traffic was in a mess as protesters blocked more than a dozen roads, creating vehicular pressure on other roads.

The protesters torched an office of the Lahore Electric Supply Company on Ravi Road and a garbage truck of the city government. The protests continued till late night and police were seen clashing with protesters.

The protesters also blocked the Lahore-Islamabad Motorway and Lahore Ring Road.

Most of the protesters were youths, especially students. Carrying clubs and stones, they tested police in most cities, ransacking shops, busses, traffic signals and installations.

Faisalabad was the third worst-hit district where a complete strike was observed. All markets in Clock Tower, including the Montgomery, Jhang, Bhawana, Aminpur, Chiniot, Kutchery, Rail and Kharkhana bazaars remained closed.

A few mobile phone traders in Kutchery Bazaar, however, carried out their business by pulling half shutters down. Traders set up a protest camp at the Clock Tower intersection and raised slogans against the federal government and President Asif Ali Zardari.

Protests were also reported from Sialkot, Gujrat, Okara, Mianwali, Toba Tak Singh and other towns in the province.

Source: Power riots engulf more cities, towns in Punjab | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

I hope they solve crisis soon...


----------



## Jango

News ticker going on multiple news channels that PEPCO has announced that the demand of electricity and production of electricity has been equalized, and the shortfall is no more.

Any Pakistani member living in Pakistan can expand on this? Is loadshedding still happening or not?


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Six small dams to be completed this year*
By APP​Published: October 9, 2011

An official of the Ministry of Water and Power on Saturday told APP that the government has so far constructed 49 small dams and plans to build eight more in Rawalpindi, Jhelum, Attock and Chakwal to promote agriculture in these regions.
ISLAMABAD: 
The construction of *six small dams* is expected to be completed during the current financial year (2011-12) which would help irrigate around 12,310 acres of agricultural land.
The dams include *Darmalak Dam (Kohat), Lawaghar and Karak Dam (Karak), Khair Bara Dam (Haripur), Jabba Khattak Dam (Nowshera) and Palai Dam (Charsadda).*
An official of the Ministry of Water and Power on Saturday told APP that the government has so far constructed 49 small dams and plans to build eight more in Rawalpindi, Jhelum, Attock and Chakwal to promote agriculture in these regions.
The official said through these (49) dams 85,356 acres of land is being irrigated now and added the feasibility study was being done on 11 more dams. Some of them will be built in 2011-12 while others in 2012-13, he added.
He said the 12 dams would be constructed in two phases in all the four provinces with storage capacity of four MAF water.* In the first phase Winder and Naulong dams will be constructed in Balochistan, Kurram Tangi in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Darwat and Nai Gaj in Sindh and Ghabir Dam in Punjab.*
He said these dams will not only help in irrigation but also provide clean drinking water. The provincial government has allocated Rs1 billion for Punjab Agriculture Research Board and also doubled budget for the improvement of research infrastructure.
Published in The Express Tribune, October 9th, 2011.


----------



## VCheng

from: Pakistan

Pakistan&#8217;s energy shortage
*Lights out*
_Another threat to a fragile country&#8217;s stability_

Oct 8th 2011 | ISLAMABAD | from the print edition

Altough Pakistan makes international news for terrorist attacks, anti-American demonstrations and its alleged support for insurgents in Afghanistan, *it is the basic inability to switch on a light that is pushing this volatile country closer to the edge. Popular anger over Pakistan&#8217;s crippling electricity shortage boiled over on to the streets this week, with riots that paralysed whole cities, unleashing running battles with the police and causing widespread damage to government offices.*

*It is clear why the people were angry. In many of the towns in revolt, they have gone 20 hours a day without power in a still-sweltering Pakistan. What is more, the government of President Asif Zardari has done little as the energy crisis has grown, dithering over its strategy even as it cooks up schemes for new power plants to enrich its cronies. In the process, the government has squandered billions of dollars.*

This week&#8217;s demonstrations were the most serious protests against the government since a movement in 2008 to reinstate a sacked chief justice. The opposition leader, Nawaz Sharif, whose political performance had been lacklustre at best, quickly embraced the protesters, quipping that the &#8220;Zardari network&#8221; was more dangerous to the country than the Haqqani network, an Afghan jihadist group based on Pakistani soil.

*The energy deficit, in both electricity and gas, means that businesses have to shut for part of each week, forcing many to go bankrupt. Power shortages are estimated to slice some 3-4% off GDP.* &#8220;The textile industry of Punjab is doomed,&#8221; says Shabbir Ahmed, chief executive of Bashir Printing, a textile dyeing and printing factory in Faisalabad, in Punjab province. His plant now shuts for two days a week for lack of gas. Even when there is gas, he says, the electricity is cut four times a day.

*For ordinary people, the frustrations are endless. Refrigerators become useless. Water runs out because it relies on electrical pumps. Children do their homework by candlelight.*

*Insufficient capacity is not even the biggest problem. That is a $6 billion chain of debt, ultimately owed by the state, that is debilitating the entire energy sector. Power plants are owed money by the national grid and the grid in turn cannot get consumers (including the Pakistani government) to pay for the electricity they use. *This week, the financial crunch meant that oil supply to the two biggest private power plants was halted, because the state-owned oil company had no cash to procure fuel.

*The central government also continues to subsidise the cost of electricity to the tune of billions of dollars a year. That money, say the government&#8217;s critics, could be better used to pay its own bills and thereby free up unused capacity in power plants that are mothballed because of non-payment and disrepair. Cutting subsidies to people&#8217;s electricity bills, however, could lead to even more unrest. Critics argue that the government&#8217;s hand-to-mouth policymaking is self-defeating, and illustrates its general lack of planning.
*
In the long term, help could be at hand. *Pakistan says it is about to start work on a giant dam, the $12 billion Daimer-Basha, in the far north-east, with backing from the Asian Development Bank.* The dam would add a large amount of generating capacity. America may provide aid for the project. (India, which believes that the dam lies in disputed territory, in part of the former princely state of Kashmir, is inevitably against the dam&#8217;s construction.)

*There are also plans for a gas pipeline from Iran,* though the Americans have warned that the scheme could fall foul of their sanctions against Iran. *Alternatives include access to Pakistan&#8217;s abundant untapped coal reserves, or importing gas and electricity from central Asia,* across Afghanistan, a daunting proposition.

However, *it is the short term that is the real problem. Unless the Pakistani government can solve its cycle of debt and disorganisation, ordinary Pakistanis will continue to vent their fury.*

from the print edition | Asia


----------



## Jango

I have been asking my relatives lately, everyday about loadshedding, and in Islamabad and Lahore, no loadshedding, and in a village near Gujrat, maximum 3-4 hours, so it has become better. Or is it because of the change in weather?


----------



## Omar1984

*Rs101b scheme: Gilani inaugurates Mangla Dam expansion project*







The premier also opens Dhan Galli Bridge which is named after him. PHOTO: PPI/FILE



MIRPUR, AJK: 
Pakistan witnessed a major breakthrough in the energy and irrigation sector after Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani inaugurated on Thursday the Rs101 billion Mangla Dam height raising project, aimed at significantly increasing the country&#8217;s water storage and electricity generation.

The inauguration for the dam, situated in Mirpur district of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), was held at the Mangla Fort under the auspices of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), in coordination with the AJK government. Construction work on the mega project kicked off after a ground-breaking ceremony on September 30, 2002 under then president Pervez Musharraf.

At the inauguration ceremony, Prime Minister Gilani said the project would usher in a new era of progress and prosperity in the country which, he added, would not only lead to bringing about a green revolution in the country, but would also raise the power generation capacity through the 1,000-megawatt (MW) Mangla Dam powerhouse by adding an additional 664 gigawatt hour (GWh) of power in the national grid, besides enhancing the water storage capacity in the reservoir.

Minister for Kashmir Affairs Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo, Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) President Sardar Mohammad Yaqoob Khan and Azad Kashmir Prime Minister Chaudhry Abdul Majeed were among those who attended the ceremony.

The project will lead to an annual 14 per cent rise in power generation capacity, besides meeting the current 20 per cent reduced water storage capacity in the reservoir, Wapda officials told The Express Tribune.

They added that the Mangla Dam raising project would lead to economic progress and development in Pakistan and AJK. The Azad Jammu and Kashmir government, they said, has started receiving billions of rupees in royalty annually for the dam.

Dhan Galli Bridge named after Gilani

While in Mirpur district, Prime Minister Gilani also inaugurated the Rs1,012 million Dhani Galli Bridge on River Jhelum, linking Punjab with AJK.

As a gesture of Kashmiris&#8217; deep-rooted love for Pakistan, AJK authorities named the region&#8217;s largest bridge Bab-e-Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani, in honour of the prime minister.

Wapda constructed the Dhan Galli Bridge across River Jhelum in the upper reaches of Mangla Dam Reservoir, about 80 metres downstream of the existing suspension bridge.

It is 45 kilometres from Rawat and Islamabad, Dadyal Road. The bridge will provide an all-weather and all-traffic facility between Dadyal and Rawalpindi/Islamabad.

Chinese construction companies M/s China International Water and Electric Corporation (CWE) and China Railway First Group (CRFG) constructed the bridge under a joint venture, sources revealed.

With the construction of the bridge, not only has the distance between Islamabad and Dadyal, AJK been reduced by 125 kilometres, but a minimum of two to three hours in travel time will also be reduced.

Wapda undertook the construction of Dhan Galli Bridge in November 2008, under the Mangla Dam Raising Project. The bridge measures 1,116 feet in length, and with a roadway width of 28 feet, it can accommodate two lanes.

The construction of the bridge is another major aspect of the agreement signed between the governments of Pakistan and AJK over the Mangla Dam Raising project

Allocation of funds

Over Rs66 billion was allocated in terms of compensation for the population of 118 villages that were affected due to the raising of the dam.

Some Rs5 billion have been allocated towards a greater water supply and sewerage project in Mirpur, whereas five adjoining hamlets have also been launched

Hitting back at the PML-N

During his address in Mirpur district, Prime Minister Gilani said the public should pay no heed to the ongoing &#8220;anti-government propaganda&#8221; unleashed by the opposition.

Without naming the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz leadership, the prime minister said that those criticising the &#8220;people-friendly policies&#8221; of the incumbents, had done nothing for the betterment of the nation themselves, despite being in power in the past.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 14th, 2011



Rs101b scheme: Gilani inaugurates Mangla Dam expansion project &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Boundary row over Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Wapda proposes splitting royalties*






The Daimer Bhasha dam would provide enough electricity to end Pakistan&#8217;s crippling shortages. PHOTO: APP


ISLAMABAD: As the boundary dispute between Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa threatens to derail the Diamer-Bhasha dam-building project, the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has come up with a plan that would evenly split the royalties earned from the hydroelectric power generation at the dam between the two provinces.

Wapda officials hope that the new plan &#8211; which would set up six power generation units each in K-P and G-B &#8211; will avert the escalation of a dispute that has already seen the inauguration date of construction on the dam pushed back twice, first from May 24 to June 7 and now to October 18.

On Saturday, Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Mehdi Shah said that his province &#8220;would not budge an inch&#8221; on the boundary dispute. Gilgit&#8217;s claims would advantage the newly-created province in claims over the royalties from power generation.

(Read: Shandur, Diamer-Bhasha Dam: G-B unrelenting on boundary dispute)

Wapda&#8217;s new plan modifies its old one that had decided to place more power generation units in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The dam is expected to have an installed power generation capacity of 2,250 megawatts.

The boundary dispute, however, is not the only issue plaguing the $12 billion project. International lenders have not yet arranged for the funds necessary for the project, despite several of them agreeing in principle to financing the dam.

(Read: ADB considers options to finance Diamer-Bhasha Dam)

The Asian Development Bank, in particular, had pledged that it would even act as the government&#8217;s investment banker in raising the money from international capital markets. The United States government had also suggested that it would be open to providing funding for the dam. The problems facing the project have caused a delay of almost four years. Diamer-Bhasha was originally meant to be completed by 2017, but now will likely be finished in 2021. The dam is expected to generate approximately 19,208 gigawatt-hours of electricity, about 1,100 gigwatt-hours of which will be through an expansion at the Tarbela dam.

Meanwhile, residents of Kohistan district in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa started protesting on Friday at what they perceive to be a low compensation rate that the government promised to pay them in exchange for moving from the dam&#8217;s proposed flood plain. Following the protests, Wapda agreed to increase the amount from Rs92 million to Rs262 million. A ministerial committee, constituted by Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani, had already signed an out-of-court settlement with the approximately 28,650 people in 31 villages affected by the construction of the Diamer -Bhasha dam, offering Rs40 billion in compensation.

The committee, however, failed to resolve the boundary dispute and instead sent it to the Supreme Court, asking them to form a judicial commission to decide on the matter.

About 94 kilometres of the Karakoram Highway will also need to be rebuilt on higher ground after the dam is constructed.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 17th, 2011.



Boundary row over Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Wapda proposes splitting royalties &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Why are provinces fighting over it?

It is not like a other country is making a dam!!!

This is a major problem, putting provincialism in front of nationalism.


----------



## Omar1984

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a glorious day in history of Pakistan: Firdous * 

ISLAMABAD, Oct 18 (APP): Federal Minister for Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan congratulated the people on the inauguration of Diamer Bhasha Dam on Tuesday and said this would go down as a glorious day in the history of Pakistan.Talking to Pakistan Television (PTV), she said that the Diamer Bhasha Dam would help resolve the electricity crisis besides boosting the industrial production in the country.The minister said that Diamer Bhasha Dam would provide adequate power for the next 20 years. 

Replying to a question she said that the dam would assist the efforts to eradicate poverty from the region.

She said that the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) always writes a golden chapter of history whenever it gets elected to form government in the country..

The vision of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto had always shown the way for the masses and the Government of the People&#8217;s Party to follow . 

The information minister said the government had removed all the hurdles that had stood in the way of building Diamer-Bhasha Dam.

She said adequate compensation would be paid to the owners whose land had been taken over for raising the project.

Dr.Firdous thanked Asian Development Bank(ADB) and other international donors for assuring to assist in building the mega project.

She praised the efforts of Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) for working hard to prepare a feasibility report on the project. 



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency )


----------



## Omar1984

*Construction work on Pakistan's highest dam starts *

Islamabad, Oct 19, IRNA &#8211; Pakistani Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani Tuesday inaugurated construction work of the $14 billion world&#8217;s highest Roller Compacted Concrete (RCC) multi-purpose dam in the country&#8217;s northern areas. 

The Diamer-Bhasha Dam will be having a designed live water storage capacity of about 6.4 Million Acre Feet (MAF) and power generation capacity of 4,500MW, officials said. 

The Dam in the Gilgit-Baltistan's Diamer District, the third largest water reservoir in the country, would help resolve energy crisis, enhance agriculture products, besides water storage capacity, they said. 

The Prime Minister Gilani told the foundation laying ceremony near the dam site that the project will play a key role in meeting the energy requirements and will create job opportunities to the people of the backward northern areas. He said that the dam should have been built earlier in view of the fast growing energy needs. 

Officials say that that the construction would take 12 years to complete. 

Officials said that United States has pledged $2 billion and Asian Development Bank would grant $5 billion for the project. They said that negotiations with other international funding agencies are also underway to get loan for the project. 

Pakistan currently faces a power shortfall of nearly 5000 MW and is observing long power outage, which has badly affected the country&#8217;s business community and general public. The government introduced a controversial 2-day weekly off from October 15 to save energy but two out of four provinces and traders have opposed the decision. 

Pakistan is also negotiating with Iran for 1000 MW electricity to meet the need, officials say. 

The Diamer-Bhasha Dam is located on Indus River, about 315 km upstream of the country&#8217;s biggest hydro Tarbela Dam, in the northwest Khyber Pakhtoonkha province. After construction of the dam, the life of Tarbela Dam would be enhanced by 35 years while the cost of project would be recovered in eight years. 

The dam would have a maximum height of 270 meters, and impound a reservoir of about 7,500,000 acre feet. Diamer project would cover an area of 110 km and extend 100 km upstream of the dam site up to Raikot Bridge on Karakoram Highway, connecting Pakistan with China. 


http://www.irna.ir/ENNewsShow.aspx?NID=30619294&SRCH=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> *Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a glorious day in history of Pakistan: Firdous *
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Oct 18 (APP): Federal Minister for Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan congratulated the people on the inauguration of Diamer Bhasha Dam on Tuesday and said this would go down as a glorious day in the history of Pakistan.Talking to Pakistan Television (PTV), she said that the Diamer Bhasha Dam would help resolve the electricity crisis besides boosting the industrial production in the country.*The minister said that Diamer Bhasha Dam would provide adequate power for the next 20 years.*



     

Yeh aunty type aurat ko ghar beth ke bachay sambhalne chahiye. I have never heard anything logical from her


----------



## Omar1984

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam: KKH reopens after three-day blockade*





The Karakoram Highway is 800 miles of mountain road connecting Pakistan with China across some of the tallest mountains in the world. PHOTO: FILE (FLICKR/ BLU SKY) 

DASU: Protesting villagers from Kohistan agreed to reopen the Karakoram Highway (KKH) on Monday, following an agreement between the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) chairman and locals affected by the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha Dam.

Over 1,000 villagers from Dasu and adjoining areas had blocked the KKH at the Harban Nala Bridge since Friday, demanding the immediate payment of compensation for the 162.5-acre of land acquired for the construction of the dam.

Wapda had acquired the land in 2006 for a residential colony of workers associated with the project and had promised to pay Rs262 million in compensation to the land owners.

However, according to MPA Abdul Sattar Khan, despite repeated requests Wapda had failed to clear the dues.

Infuriated over what they said were &#8216;delaying tactics&#8217;, villagers blocked the KKH on Friday in protest, suspending traffic for three days.

Hazara Division Commissioner Khalid Umerzai told The Express Tribune that Wapda had transferred Rs90 million out of a total amount of Rs262 million into the commissioner office&#8217;s account, and added that the remaining sum would be transferred after November 15.

However, the district administration, through a committee of local elders, entered into an agreement with the protesters. The agreement was signed by Wapda Chairman Shakeel Durrani Sunday night in Chilas.

According to the agreement, the local administration will begin the payment of compensation to the affected villagers from next week. Additionally, a five per cent royalty of the dam will be allocated for the development of Kohistan.

Furthermore, the construction of a residential colony and establishment of schools, colleges, roads and skills development centres for the villagers are also part of the agreement.

The chairman, however, did not promise the provision of free electricity to the villagers but assured to take up the matter with the federal government.

He also assured to hold a meeting of the Boundary Commission to resolve the issue of the disputed land.

Zardari to inaugurate Diamer-Bhasha Dam today

President Asif Ali Zardari is set to inaugurate the Diamer-Bhasha Dam today in Chilas of Diamer district.

Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Mehdi Shah and other top civil and military officials of the region will take part in the ceremony.

According to the scheduled plan, President Zardari will fly to the dam site before inaugurating the project, believed to be vital for Pakistan, which currently is experiencing the worst form of power crisis.

With an estimated cost of $11.2 billion, the dam will be completed in eight years. (WITH ADDITONAL REPORTING BY SHABBIR MIR IN GILGIT)


Published in The Express Tribune, October 18th, 2011.




Diamer-Bhasha Dam: KKH reopens after three-day blockade &#8211; The Express Tribune

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Zakii said:


> Yeh aunty type aurat ko ghar beth ke bachay sambhalne chahiye. I have never heard anything logical from her



Yes I also think Aunty Firdous is a big joke, but I think this project will be an enormous benefit for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Gilani terms US 12 billion dlr Diamir Bhasha life-line of Pakistan*

CHILAS, Oct 18 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani Tuesday termed the US 12 billion dollars Diamir-Bhasha Dam project a life-line for the national economy, that would help meet countrys future agricultural and power requirements.He was addressing the foundation stone-laying ceremony of the worlds highest concrete dam on River Indus that would generate 19 billion units of electricity annually and enhance life of Tarbela Dam by over 35 years.Prime Minister Gilani termed it a historic day and appreciated the people of Pakistan, Gilgit-Baltistan, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and their political leadership for standing united to initiate the mega project.He said the gigantic project would generate 4500 MW electricity and store over 8 Million Acre Feet of water to meet countrys growing power and irrigation needs, and was the outcome of consensus amongst all stakeholders.

He said taking clue from the fate of the Kalabagh Dam that fell victim to some politicians who kept on playing to the gallery, he decided to take all stakeholders on board.

Gilani paid rich tributes to the political acumen of all political parties for backing the project. The Prime Minister also lauded the local people who had to sacrifice their ancestral lands for a great national cause.

The Prime Minister expressed his gratitude to the international donors for the project.

He regretted that had the work on the project started earlier, it would have gone a long way in alleviating the sense of deprivation of the people.

Gilani said the dam was the outcome of the vision of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and recalled that in 1974-75 Northern Areas Framework Ordinance was promulgated and all agencies were given the status of Districts. 

He said Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto had added Ghizer and Ganche as new districts and launched work on the Pak-China symbol of Karakoram Highway.

POLITICS:

Prime Minister Gilani stressed consistency in national politics to ensure continuity of policies and said it helps develop faith of the people in their elected representatives.

Gilani said he and his government had no interest in clinging to the power because the public service could be done by being either at treasury and opposition benches. 

He said he had directed that all the projects initiated during his government, must be completed, along with the work on ongoing projects. 

He said the multitude of problems that the country was facing could not be resolved by a single leader, or any particular party. 
He said all the political leadership and parties needed to stand united and work for the progress and prosperity of the country. 

Gilani said the coalition government during the last around four years, has made unprecedented achievements.

He said the politicians having the March Syndrome were not in fact afraid of the election of Senate, but of the credit due to the coalition government for presenting next budget for fifth consecutive time. 

He said the government would come up with several new development projects in the next budget that would bring in more stability. 

Gilani said those wishing to weaken the government would not succeed and the people of country would elect their leaders on merit.

ANNOUNCEMENTS:

Gilani, referring to the pointing of a complaint about payment of compensation said a committee has already worked on the matter and if there were any more issues, these need to be resolved by sitting together with the leadership of the GB. He also asked the Chief Minister GB to accommodate elected members from MQM in the government so that they can play a positive role in the development of their area.

He said agreements had been entered with China on the construction of 165 km Jaglot-Skardu and 135 km long Jaglot-Sazin.

Gilani announced Rs 200 million for District Diamir, setting up of Engineering faculty at the KKH University, that would be later upgraded to a separate engineering university. He directed setting up of a Cadet College at Chillas He announced an additional amount of Rs one billion to the Government of GB for KKH and other roads besides the already allocated amount of Rs 11.5 billion.

The Prime Minister also directed Wapda to initiate work on upgradation of three DHQ hospitals at Chilas and Skardu, a public school at Ganche, sponsorship of GB scouts, where local people of Diamir Bhasha be given preference.

Referring to a demand for a road from Ghizer to Tajikistan, the Prime Minister said talks were underway with the governments of Afghanistan and Tajikistan. He said the government was desirous of providing connectivity with the Central Asian Republics.
Gilani said the Pakistan Television was already airing news bulletins in Shina and Balti languages.

The event was attended by Minister for Defence Ch. Ahmed Mukhtar, Governor Gilgit Baltistan Pir Karam Ali Shah, Chief Minister GB Mehdi Shah, President Azad Jammu and Kashmir Sardar Mohammad Yaqoob Ahmed Khan, Minister for Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo, Minister for Information Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan, Minister for Water and Power Syed Naveed Qamar, Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Barrister Masood Kauser and Chief Minister Amir Haider Khan Hoti. 


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gilani terms US 12 billion dlr Diamir Bhasha life-line of Pakistan

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------


----------



## ghazi52

We have to wait ten years for Diamir-Bhasha Dam project.


----------



## Xracer

ghazi52 said:


> We have to wait ten years for Diamir-Bhasha Dam project.


Thanks to ALLAH at least the work on project Started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Investment: Chinese company to generate 10,000MW*
*Head of Chinese delegation and Senior Vice President of China Three Gorges International Corporation, Wang Shaofeng said that under a master plan, their firm intends to spend a sum of $15 billion by 2020 on different projects, including power generation of 10,000 megawatts (MW).*

While holding a meeting with Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Friday, he added that they are very keen for the Thar coal and mining project and development of Sindh and had already conducted a feasibility report.

Wang further said that his company intends to initiate two hydel power projects with generation of 2,000 MW. They also plan to generate 200 MW through solar energy and further generate 2,000 MW by wind power out of which 1,000 MW will be generated in Sindh, and the remaining 1,000 MW will be generated in other parts of Pakistan.

In his address, Shah said the government of Sindh will provide all incentives for development and progress of Thar Coal and Energy Project so as to achieve the target of power generation on coal.

Sindh Chief Minister further approved a grant of 50 acres land for a project of power generation through coal at Souda-Jherruk, Thatta, where instead of 400 MW; power worth 1,000MW will be generated.

He said that Sindh possesses huge resources of very good quality coal in various areas and Thar area possesses the maximum amount of it.

He further said that all basic infrastructures had been provided to develop the area and facilities like rest houses and airport are being initiated.

Investment: Chinese company to generate 10,000MW &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*ADB provides $37m for Sindh wind farm*





Total cost of the project is $147 million. PHOTO: FILE 


KARACHI: 
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has announced that it is providing a loan of $36.8 million to help fund the first privately owned wind farm in Pakistan.

In an announcement on its website on Thursday, ADB said Zorlu Enerji Electrik Uretim will use the loan to install more wind turbines at the farm, raising power production from six megawatts to 56.4MW.

The extra output from the farm, located in Sindh, will provide much-needed electricity for the economy, improve energy security and lower reliance on fossil fuels.

&#8220;Acute energy shortages, caused by low investment, are cutting into Pakistan&#8217;s economic growth,&#8221; said Michael Barrow, Director in ADB&#8217;s Private Sector Operations Department. &#8220;This deal should provide a bankable template for future privately funded wind projects and send a signal that the wind sector is attractive for private sector investment and financing.&#8221;

Pakistan relies heavily on imported fossil fuels for the bulk of its energy needs, however, this is costly, puts a heavy burden on foreign exchange reserves and leaves the country vulnerable to supply disruptions and global price fluctuations.

Investment in new capacity has lagged demand which has surged by over 40% over the past five years, resulting in regular brownouts in all major urban centres and introduction of power rationing.

The government is now undertaking a major drive to expand energy sources, including tapping renewable energy resources such as wind. There is around 50,000MW of wind power capacity available in the south of the country alone.

Zorlu Enerji, listed on the Istanbul Stock Exchange, owns and operates Turkey&#8217;s largest wind farm and is 68% owned by Zorlu Holding AS, one of the largest conglomerates in Turkey.

&#8220;We estimate that five to seven projects will come online following ADB&#8217;s support for Zorlu Enerji&#8217;s wind farm,&#8221; said Siddhartha Shah, Senior Investment Specialist in ADB&#8217;s Private Sector Operations Department.

Existing power generated by the wind farm is currently being dispatched to the Hyderabad Electric Supply Company. Once the second construction phase is completed, expected in 2013, the farm will supply power to the national grid through a 20-year take-or-pay power purchase agreement with the National Transmission and Dispatch Company. The tariff will be set at a competitive level with the rate dropping over time as project debt is paid.

Total cost of the project is $147 million with 30% financing through equity provided by Zorlu Enerji and the rest through US dollar-denominated loans from ADB, the International Finance Corporation and ECO Trade and Development Bank, as well as a Pakistan rupee loan from Habib Bank. ADB&#8217;s loan will carry a tenor of 12 years with a two-year grace period.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 28th, 2011


ADB provides $37m for Sindh wind farm &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

*South Korea to set up $20m solar project*






The investment will be part of $100 million earmarked for energy sector projects in Pakistan. PHOTO: FILE 




HYDERABAD: South Korean Ambassador to Pakistan Choong Joe Choi has announced an investment of $20 million for construction of a solar energy project at a university hospital on Friday.

The investment will be part of $100 million earmarked for energy sector projects in Pakistan, the ambassador said at a reception hosted by the Hyderabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (HCCI) on Friday.

The announcement comes a day after President Asif Ali Zardari chaired a meeting with Korean companies in Islamabad to explore investment opportunities ahead of his forthcoming visit to South Korea.

The three-megawatt solar energy plant will be built at power-starved Liaquat University Hospital, Hyderabad. The hospital, biggest in the city provides healthcare services to people from adjoining cities as well.

&#8220;The two countries will sign memorandums of understanding (MoUs) to increase bilateral trade during the Pakistani president&#8217;s visit to our country next month,&#8221; Choi said.

He hoped that the volume of trade which stands around $1 billion will double in the next three to four years.

He said that Hyderabad has potential for investment in agriculture and infrastructure development projects.

On the request of the HCCI, Choi assured the business community that their visas will be processed on fast-track basis.

HCCI president Goharullah briefed the guests about investment prospects in Hyderabad and adjoining cities during the event. Director General Korean Business Centre, Karachi, BH Sung and South Korean Consul General In-Ki Lee accompanied the ambassador.

The ambassador while talking to the media underscored that the war against terrorism should continue and that Pakistan is playing the role of a front line state. When asked to comment on the recent unprovoked NATO attacks and Pakistan&#8217;s participation in the Bonn conference, Choi said it is for Pakistan and its allies to mutually decide.

Published in The Express Tribune, December 3rd, 2011


South Korea to set up $20m solar project &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Jango

WAPDA to deploy TBMs for early completion of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Project


The Pakistan Newswire
November 25, 2011
Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has decided to deploy state-of-the-art tunnel boring machines (TBMs) for on schedule completion of the strategically important 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project.

Deployment of TBMs on the project will reduce the construction period by about two years resulting in an estimated benefit of Rs.90 billion.

WAPDA Chairman Shakil Durrani expressed these views during his visit to Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project. He was accompanied by WAPDA Member (Water) Syed Raghib Abbas Shah and Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company Chief Executive Officer/Managing Director, Lt. Gen. (R) Muhammad Zubair.

The Chairman inspected the diversion tunnel at Nauseri where the River Neelum was diverted in October 2011 to initiate construction of the weir. He also visited other components of the project including weir site, desander and main tunnels etc. at Nauseri and powerhouse at Chattar Kalas.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman said that Neelum Jhelum is a priority project of WAPDAs least cost energy generation plan. Since completion of the project is vital for the country, WAPDA is taking all possible measures for the purpose including deployment of two TBMs on the project. The TBMs, being imported from Germany by the contractor, are expected to reach Pakistan by January 2012, he added.

Lauding the efforts of the project authorities, the Chairman said that completion of the tunnel to divert River Neelum is a landmark in implementation of the project. The diversion tunnel was completed in October in record time of two years.

Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company CEO/MD, briefing the Chairman, said that overall progress on the project stands at 27 per cent. He further said that about 17kilometer long tunnels have so far been completed. These include both access and main tunnels. He also briefed the Chairman about excavation work on the powerhouse and the main tunnels and piling for the composite dam.

It is pertinent to mention that Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project is being constructed on River Neelum in Azad Jammu & Kashmir. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2016. On completion, the project will provide about 5.15 billion units of electricity annually to the National Grid. Benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs.45 billion per annum. The project will pay back its cost in about 7 years.

http://www.hydroworld.com/index/display/news_display.1549687361.html


Not sure if this has been posted before. TBM's are a major advancement for tunnel boring in Pakistan. Quick and efficient work. A drill was conducted some days ago for the transportation of this machine on a 66 ton trailer.


----------



## Omar1984

*Time to build Kalabagh Dam*


India has quickened the construction work on three major dams on River Indus including Nimo Bazgo as part and parcel of its plan of turning Pakistan into an agricultural wasteland. Already the controversial Baglihar Dam is in its completion process and with it India will be able to divert water allotted to us by the Indus Waters Treaty. 

Apart from these dams, there are over 60 others. Even small canals and tributaries flowing into Pakistan are being diverted to India. With Baglihar Dam, India will be able to block Pakistan&#8217;s water supply for 25 days, a period that is long enough to play havoc with our agriculture during one of the main crop seasons. With Kishanganga Dam on River Neelum, the entire Neelum Valley and the areas downstream that depend on this river for survival will become water starved. Experts have warned that since the area under cultivation all across the country will reduce dramatically in the days ahead owing to Indian dams, our agriculture would suffer catastrophically and a debilitating food crisis will usher in. This is no exaggeration because already a number of tributaries and rivers that were once flowing with water are now paved with sand and grass. What is the government doing? Absolutely nothing! It only messed up our case recently during proceedings in the International Court of Justice. On the other hand given the fact that oil prices keep on increasing in the international market we need to switch from thermal based energy to hydel if we are to save the economy. There is a danger that the oil prices might shoot up to $ 250 dollars if sanctions are placed on Iran by the US and EU. These fluctuations only prove the point that it is inadvisable to rely on oil to run power plants in the long term. 

It is high time the leadership built consensus on Kalabagh Dam to proceed with its timely construction. In the years ahead Tarbela as well as Mangla dam&#8217;s storage capacity will become virtually nil because of sedimentation. It is only Kalabagh Dam that can produce cheap electricity, will have a life of several centuries given its unique location, and most importantly it will play a major role in controlling floods. It is also the best way to prepare for water shortage arising out of India&#8217;s construction of 60 dams on Indus. With the benefits it has to offer is it not a betrayal to the nation to ignore such a vital project?



Time to build Kalabagh Dam | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Govt releases funds for Bhasha Dam only*

ISLAMABAD - Contrary to the tall claims of government to resolve power crisis, it has released funds for a single power project out of 43 during the first five months (July-November) of the ongoing financial year 2011-12, it has learnt on Monday.

According to documents of the Planning Commission of Pakistan, the government has released funds only for one of the mega projects &#8220;Construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam project land acquisition (4500MW)&#8221;, among total 43 developmental projects set for the current fiscal years. 

However, the government did not release single penny for other 42 power projects. 

According to figures, some of the power sector projects are the foreign funded and some are local funded projects. 

Finance Ministry&#8217;s official told The Nation that majority of the projects are foreign funded that would start when we get financial aid or loan from the other countries and donors agencies including World Bank and Asian Development Bank and others. 

Meanwhile, according to documents, the government has released Rs 74.7 billion for the PSDP during the five months period (July-November) of the ongoing financial year 2011-12. The government had allocated Rs 300 billion for PSDP for the ongoing fiscal year, wherein Rs 10 billion is allocated for the Earthquake Rehabilitation and Reconstruction Authority (ERRA). 

According to the break-up of Rs 74.7 billion released during the first five months (July-November) of the ongoing financial year 2011-12, the government has released Rs 37.6 billion for infrastructure against the overall allocation of Rs 157 billion. 

Meanwhile, the govt has released Rs 36.6 billion for social sector against overall allocation of Rs 129.6 billion and Rs 0.695 billion has been released for other sectors against the total allocation of Rs 3.3 billion for the whole financial year.


Govt releases funds for Bhasha Dam only | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Jango

News is rife on TV channels, that according to SNGPL sources, CNG to CNG stations is going to be suspended for two months of January and February to accommodate the acute gas shortage, and give gas to homes and industry.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Slow release of funds results in poor development in the country. Current govt is not releasing funds as per allocations made in budget.


----------



## Omar1984

*IDB/Pakistan: US$ 140 million Wind-power Project for Pakistan among US$ 322 million Funding Approvals by IDB Board*








JEDDAH,17 Safar/Jan.11 (IINA)-The Islamic Development Bank (IDB) has extended US$ 140 million funding for a pioneer project to produce wind-powered electricity in the Sindh Province in Pakistan. This financing is part of the overall US$ 321.8 million the Board of Executive Directors of the IDB approved at its 280th session for various development projects in member countries and for Muslim communities in non-member countries. The meeting that started on Sunday 8 January was chaired by IDB Group President, Dr. Ahmad Mohamed Ali.

The package of new approvals also includes US$ 50 million investment (which be raised to US$ 150 million at a later stage) in the Arab Financing Facility for Infrastructure (a joint initiative between IDB and the World Bank&#8217;s IFC), as well as financings for other projects in Uganda (US$ 30.7 million for the Mulago Referral Hospital Project), Egypt (US$ 32.3 million for the National agriculture Subsurface Draining Project) and Tajikistan (US$ 17.5 million financing for Secondary Schools Development Project). Grants of up to US$ 1.295 million for educational and health projects for Muslim communities in China, Northern Cyprus, Ethiopia, India, Venezuela and the Philippines were approved by the Board.

The Board also reviewed a progress report on its &#8220;initiative for Creating job opportunities for the youth in Arab countries&#8221; which included US$ 50 million SMEs financing for the Social Development Fund in Egypt, similar to the amount earlier approved to support creating job opportunities for the youth in Tunisia.

The meeting reviewed the IDB&#8217;s proposed operations growth and resource requirements for the ten-year period (2012-2021) including plans and strategies for resource mobilization during the year 2012, approving a proposal for US$ 3 billion hike in the volume of the mid-term Sukuk Program (from US$ 3.5 billion to US$ 6.5 billion). This is justified by the success met by the IDB Sukuk issuance, thanks in particular to the AAA rating that IDB is enjoying from the major rating agencies.

Finally, the upcoming 37th Annual Meeting of the Board of Governors of the IDB slated for April 3-4, 2012 in Khartoum, Sudan was also discussed during the session.

AH/IINA


IDB/Pakistan: US$ 140 million Wind-power Project for Pakistan among US$ 322 million Funding Approvals by IDB Board


----------



## Omar1984

*Neelum-Jhelum project: Pakistan negotiating $448m loan with China*





About 30% of the work on the project has been completed and it is expected to meet its 2016 deadline, according to Wapda Chairman Shakeel Durani. PHOTO: FILE 


ISLAMABAD: 
Pakistan and China are negotiating a $448 million loan to help finance the 969-megawatt Neelum Jhelum hydropower project, which has run into cash flow problems owing to bureaucratic delays. Those delays have caused the cost of the project to rise to Rs330 billion ($3.7 billion).

This revelation was made by Economic Affairs Secretary Wajid Rana at the signing ceremony of a subsidiary loan agreement between the economic affairs division of the finance ministry and the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project Company (NJHPC), a wholly owned subsidiary of the Water and Power Development Authority set up to manage the project.

&#8220;After a significant increase in the required foreign currency component to the build the project, Pakistan is negotiating with various stakeholders to meet the rising costs,&#8221; said Rana.

The agreement signed on Monday is a legal requirement for the $40 million loan that the project has obtained from the Kuwait Fund for Arab Economic Development. The loan was extended in November 2010 but had not been disbursed due to the government&#8217;s delay in signing the subsidiary agreement. Rana signed the agreement on behalf of the finance ministry and CEO Muhammad Zubair signed it on behalf of the NJHPC.

&#8220;The $40 million will partly resolve the cash flow problems of the Neelum-Jhelum project,&#8221; said Rana, adding that the required foreign funding for the project has increased to $1.8 billion from $ 1.1 billion.

The Neelum-Jhelum project is located near Muzaffarabad and is expected to generate 969 MW when completed. The major financiers of the project include the Kuwait Fund, the Export Import Bank of China, the government of the UAE and the Saudi Fund for Development.

The project had originally been budgeted to cost Rs130 billion, but the costs have since skyrocketed by 154% to Rs330 billion. In the revised plan submitted by the water and power ministry, the main reason for the spike in costs is attributed to a change in design, but a detailed examination of the figures shows that the primary cause for the increase was the delay in completion.

For instance, the government signed the loan agreement with Kuwait in 2010 but was unable to complete the formalities on it until early 2012 and ended up having to pay commitment charges owing to the delay. Officials at Wapda seemed to acknowledge this problem.

&#8220;The design change has increased the project cost by Rs17.6 billion, and in order to fast track the project, tunnel boring machines worth Rs8 billion were bought,&#8221; said Wapda Chairman Shakeel Durani. He explained that the design was changed after the 2005 earthquake. Under the original design, the Muzaffarabad faultline would have passed directly under the water storage area.

Both of these, however, account for only 12.8% of the increase in the project&#8217;s cost. About Rs30 billion was spent on interest paid during the construction period. Another Rs11 billion will be spent on the operations related to the tunnel boring machines. About Rs38 billion has been added to the cost to take into account the depreciation of the Pakistani rupee and another Rs38 billion due to &#8216;escalation&#8217;.

Durani claims that after adding all of these costs in, Wapda would be able to finish the project within the revised Rs330 billion price tag.

Zubair explained that, given the delays in the project, buying the tunnel boring machines was necessary. He claimed that about 30% of the work on the project had been completed and that it would meet its 2016 deadline. The government claims that unless it is able to achieve that deadline, Pakistan would lose water rights to India, which is also constructing the Kishanghanga dam.

The CEO claimed that the project would earn about Rs45 billion in revenues annually and would therefore be able to recover its cost of construction within seven years. He appeared to be unable to distinguish between revenues and profits and therefore was not taking into account the project&#8217;s operating costs.

Published in The Express Tribune, January 31st, 2012


Neelum-Jhelum project: Pakistan negotiating $448m loan with China &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## VCheng

Such large infrastructure projects are always subject to financing constraints, and mismanagement such as that highlighted above is only typical, sadly, that adds to delays.

The IP project is another example of a crucial energy infrastructure program languishing because of financing delays.


----------



## BATMAN

^^ No one trust PPP.

It was clearly seen when no state of the world shows their distrust over the govt.

There was almost nill collection in Gilani / Zardari account. This shows not even PPP members trust these two gentlemen.

How we expect any foreign body / state to trust the known theives?

Cameron should count his fingers after shaking hands with Pakistan's Zardari | Mail Online


----------



## VCheng

It is not just these two individuals, the overall reputation of Pakistan, is itself not exactly stellar these days, is it?


----------



## BATMAN

VCheng said:


> It is not just these two individuals, the overall reputation of Pakistan, is itself not exactly stellar these days, is it?



Sure, if Pakistan chooses thieves to represent it than we shall not be surprised at results.

Infact, Our foreign ministry failed us more than these two individuals.


----------



## VCheng

BATMAN said:


> Sure, if Pakistan chooses thieves to represent it than we shall not be surprised at results.
> 
> Infact, Our foreign ministry failed us more than these two individuals.



Well, I am certainly not surprised at the results, which speak for themselves in many areas in addition to foreign policy.


----------



## Omar1984

*Innovation: Solar irrigation system for Balochistan*





Federal Minister for National Food Security & Research will start pilot project in selected districts of Balochistan. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Ministry of National Food Security and Research has planned to introduce a pilot project of Solar Irrigation Pumping System in selected districts of Balochistan at an initial cost of Rs520 million.

Sources in the ministry said that Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Mir Israrullah Zehri would take the pilot project to his own province and introduce it in selected districts of Balochistan.

Major chunk of the project cost worth Rs492 million will be borne by the federal government and Rs28 million by the amers/beneficiaries. Under the project, as many as 190 solar pumps will be installed. According to the documents available with The Express Tribune, the objective of the project is bringing potential areas under cultivation, generating livelihood and improving the socio-economic conditions of the farmers/community. The water will be used for both irrigation and drinking purposes.

Lack of water severely constrains agricultural development in Balochistan, according to some reports only 1.5 million hectares of Balochistan&#8217;s 35 million hectares are under cultivation.

Published in The Express Tribune, February 2nd, 2012


Innovation: Solar irrigation system for Balochistan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Zulfikarabad land to be used for wind energy*

Karachi The Sindh government is contemplating utilising the lands reserved for the proposed Zulfikarabad city in the coastal belt of Thatta for wind energy projects, The News learnt on Sunday.

The proposal came under deliberations during a recent meeting at Sindh Secretariat for setting up wind energy projects in different areas of the province.

The secretary investment told the meeting that more than 300,000 acres of land had been allocated for Zulfikarabad Development Authority (ZDA), which could also be utilised for wind energy projects. He said that a meeting scheduled between the chief secretary and the managing director ZDA would work out modalities for utilizing the Zulfikarabad land falling in the wind corridor.

Federal Secretary Water and Power Imtiaz Kazi stated that recently there had been an increased interest by local and foreign investors to opt for fast-track land allocation, which requires furnishing a bank guarantee of $300,000 per 50 megawatt (MW) to the effect that these projects would start commercial operations by Mach 31, 2013. He further informed that the list of such projects had been sent to the Sindh government vide federal government and the Ministry of Water and Power.

During the meeting, the deputy commissioner Thatta proposed that since most of the government land in Jhimpir had been allocated for wind energy projects, it would be advisable to enter into lease agreements with the private land owners in the area so that a maximum number of projects could be accommodated in the Jhimpir area.

Chief Secretary Sindh Raja Muhammad Abbas said that the Sindh government has already allocated land for 29 wind energy projects in the wind corridor of the province and the project sponsors were being facilitated through the Sindh Board of Investment. The meeting decided that the deputy commissioner Jamshoro would identity at least 10,000 acres of government land.


Zulfikarabad land to be used for wind energy - The News


----------



## Hyde

*Pepco buying 43pc electricity from furnace oil fired plants at Rs16/unit*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) is reportedly purchasing 43 percent electricity from *furnace oil fired plants at Rs 16 per unit which is 6856 percent more expensive than hydel power whose per unit cost is 23 paisa and its share is about 16 percent in total generation of plants supplying electricity to National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC).

The actual price of hydel electricity is about 18 paisa per unit and after inclusion of inefficiencies, transmission and dispatch losses its cost is about 22.5 paisa per unit.*

The share of electricity being generated at High Speed Diesel (HSD) is about two percent but its price is Rs 19.5 per unit.

President Asif Ali Zardari, in his address to Parliament claimed that the present government has added another 3300 MW in the system, but he did not mention that most of these projects were initiated during Musharraf regime. Incumbent government has added only a couple of hundred megawatts to the system.

Full Article: Pepco buying 43pc electricity from furnace oil fired plants at Rs16/unit


----------



## SHAMK9

*PM inaugurates Rs 1.38 bln Sui gas project in Ali Pur*
Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani Saturday inaugurated Rs 1.38 billion Sui gas project that would benefit majority of the population in NA-178, 179 and 180 constituencies of district Muzaffargarh.

The Sui gas facility was already available in Muzaffargarh city, Khangarh city, its surroundings, and Shah Jamal and the newly completed project has ensured availability of this facility to majority of the rest of the population.On this occasion, the Prime Minister announced to complete all the schemes of strengthening of embankments including Langar Wala, and establishment of an information technology campus.Gilani announced Rs 160 million development funding including Rs 100 million for 25 kilometre long road schemes, Rs 50 million for village electrification schemes and Rs 10 million for construction of Mochiwala road.

*Sindh govt to allot 26,000 acres for windmills*
Sindh government has decided to allot 26,000 acres among 12 investors which include four local investors and eight foreign investors who are bound to generate 3,000MW power within 18 months.

This was decided in a meeting chaired by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah regarding grant of state land for producing Alternate Energy through construction of Wind Mills held at the Chief Minister House on Monday.

It was informed that there is precious corridor of wind in Jhimpir and with energy generation, employment opportunities will be generated. It was decided that new investments in windmills will be finalised after talks with federal government while the previous allotments will be continued in consultation and cooperation of the allotees.

The meeting was attended among others by Chairman Sindh Board of Investment Zubair Motiwala, Chief Secretary Sindh Raja Muhammad Abbas, Additional Chief Secretary (P&D) Malik Israr, Senior Member Board of Revenue Sindh Shahzor Shamoon, Secretary Finance Sindh Naveed Kamran Baloch, Secretary Land Utilization, Secretary Sindh Board of Investment Naheed Shah, Deputy Commissioners of Thatta and Jamshoro and Coordinator (BOR) Nazar Muhammad Leghari.

The meeting discussed in details the old and new policy for grant of Land specifically for Wind Power Project. Earlier, Secretary BOI Naheed Shah Durrani in her view point and Secretary Land Utilization (BOR) Sindh Ghulam Mustafa Phul in his briefing pointed out statement of conditions for allotment of Land for Wind Power Project in Thatta and Jamshoro districts. In easement policy, he said that land was being allotted in blocks for 30 years lease at the rent of Rs500 per acre per annum for first ten years. He further informed that only area under direct impact will be leased which include turbine, switch room, service road, electrical cables and service facility.

He further informed that minimum rent of Rs50 per square yard per annum will be charged.

The chief minister stressed that efforts be made for power generation from coal together with the alternate energy to be obtained through construction of windmills.

*New 375-MW hydropower station at Warsak
*
The consultants of Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) have suggested constructing a new underground hydropower station of 375 mega watt (MW) at Warsak as replacement for the existing power house of 243 MW. Till commissioning of the new power station, the existing power house will also continue to operate, wherein only the most-required rehabilitation works will be carried out.

The consultants, comprising a Canadian and a Pakistan firm, have been tasked to the review of the dam, spillway and detailed engineering design of the new Warsak Power Station by the end of 2012, which will be followed by initiation of construction work on the project. The proposed 375-MW Warsak Hydropower Project is a component of the two-pronged strategy being implemented by WAPDA on priority for optimal utilisation of the water resource to inject low-cost electricity to the National Grid. Under the strategy, WAPDA is, on one hand, constructing new hydropower projects, and on the other hand, rehabilitating and upgrading its old hydel power stations. Currently, up-gradation of Jabban and Tarbela is underway, while feasibility study for rehabilitation of Mangla Power Station has also been completed, which recommends that generation capacity of Mangla could be increased to 1310 MW from the existing 1000 MW. It is pertinent to mention that the existing Warsak Hydel Power Station is located on the River Kabul 30 kilometres from Peshawar.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam ADB mission satisfied with on-site social, engineering work*
ISLAMABAD: In a positive and remarkable development, a three-member review team of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) that is to give Pakistan $5 billion for the most strategic Diamer-Bhasha dam visited the project site and appreciated on-ground engineering and social work being done by Wapda, a senior official in the Ministry of Water and Power told The News.

The United States has also intimated that it would give $1 billion for the dam in five years &#8212; $200 million each year, the official said. To a question, he said, the US agreement to give $1 billion would pave the way for major international financial institutions to provide more funding for the project.

The official said the World Bank, which was earlier hesitant to fund the project, is now very much willing to fund it because of the US willingness to provide $1 billion. The top management of the World Bank has in principle agreed to extend a loan for the project, he said, adding that when the new president of the bank takes charge, Pakistan would pursue its case more vigorously.

To a question, the official said, the Manila-based ADB would remain the leading donor institution. He said the purpose of the ADB review mission&#8217;s visit was to witness on-ground engineering and social work being carried out by Wapda. It visited the work on 12 local contracts for construction of Wapda offices, colonies, contractor camps, road infrastructure, etc. The team visited the community seminary and first-ever school for girls in Chilas built by Wapda and appreciated the social services being provided to locals, he said.

The ADB mission also visited Shatial in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Thor Valley, Khanberi Valley and DHQ Hospital Astor in Gilgit-Baltistan as well as witnessed the functioning of the Mobile Health Unit provided by Wapda for the population affected by the project, the official said. It was impressed by the social change in the area because of the project, he said, adding that the project would help end of bonded labour (locally known as Kalang) in Khanberi Valley.

The official said the land acquisition for the project is in progress while 12 contracts for the construction of Wapda offices, infrastructure, etc, in the project area have already been awarded.
Diamer-Bhasha Dam ADB mission satisfied with on-site social, engineering work - thenews.com.pk

*17 projects underway to generate 20,000MW*
LAHORE: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) was implementing on priority a least-cost energy generation plan to help reduce electricity shortfall and increase the ratio of low-cost hydrol electricity in the national grid. 

WAPDA Chairman Shakil Durrani said &#8220;Under the plan, 17 large projects are under construction/at detailed engineering stage, which will generate more than 20,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity and store about 12 million acre feet (MAF) of water.

Presiding over a progress review meeting he emphasise the importance of hydropower to meet the electricity needs in the country.

He urged the project managers to complete these projects within stipulated time. Hydropower is the cheapest electricity generated through indigenous resource of water. The average tariff for hydel electricity is Rs 1.54 per unit as compared to the overall electricity tariff of about Rs 9 per unit.

The meeting was told seven projects with cumulative capacity of more than 1,500 MW are under construction. Out of these, five projects of about 400 MW will be completed in the current year, while the 969 MW-Neelum-Jhelum and the 106 MW-Golen Gol hydropower projects are progressing at a good pace. In addition, the 4,500 MW Diamer Basha Dam with gross storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and the 84 MW-Kurram Tangi Dam with water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF have also been initiated. Besides, the 1,410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension and the 7,100 MW-Bunji Hydropower Project will soon be available for initiating construction work, as detailed engineering designs of the two projects are almost complete.

Six mega projects are currently in the stage of their detailed engineering designs, including the 740 MW-Munda Dam multipurpose project with storage capapacity 1.3 MAF, the 4,320 MW-Dasu with storage capacity of 1.1 MAF, the 122 MW-Keyal Khwar and three other projects of 1,761 MW. staff report
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ziaulislam

Efforts on to explore oil, gas in Balochistan
From the Newspaper | Saleem Shahid | 5 hours ago 
0 







Kurd said that the Balochistan government has purchased a new airplane, adding, &#8220;This would benefit the future government which would come in power after next general elections.&#8221;

QUETTA: The government is making an all-out effort to explore new oil and gas reserves sites in different parts of Balochistan.

This was stated by Balochistan Finance Minister Mir Asim Kurd at a post-budget press conference here on Tuesday. He was accompanied by provincial minister for information Younis Mullahzai and finance secretary Mir Dostain Khan Jamaldani.

&#8220;The provincial government is well aware of the depleting gas reserves and realises that the situation would also affect Balochistan&#8217;s share in the federal resources. At present, different companies are working in Zain Koh area of Dera Bugti district, Jhal Magsi and some others area. Huge gas reserves have been found in Zain Koh area. This reserve is much bigger than the Sui reserves in Sui,&#8221; Kurd informed.

Replying to a question, he said that the provincial government has allocated around Rs5 billion for the energy sector. He said that 77 schemes of energy sector have been included in the next year&#8217;s Public Sector Development Programme, along with 52 new schemes.

&#8220;We are working on different projects to resolve the energy crisis in the province, including installing wind miles in Nokondi area of the
Chagai district. Also, a survey report reveals that 10,000 MW electricity could be generated using underground warm water in Koh-e-Sultan area of Balochistan,&#8221; he said.

He further informed that Iran was supplying around 130 MW of electricity in coastal areas of Balochistan. &#8220;Iran would further provide 1000MW and a memorandum of understanding has been signed in this regard,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Rs13.53 billon has been earmarked for law and order in the Balochistan Budget for Fiscal Year 2012-13. Police budget has been increased by 19.6 per cent, Balochistan Constabulary by 13 per cent and Levies Force Budget by 16 per cent,&#8221; he said.

The budget for procurement of equipments, vehicles and weapons for law enforcement agencies has also been increased by 50 per cent in comparison with previous year.

Referring to the education sector, he informed that 85 per cent of the Education Budget is allocated for release of salaries to teachers and other staff.

Kurd said that the Balochistan government has purchased a new airplane, adding, &#8220;This would benefit the future government which would come in power after next general elections.&#8221;

On health, he said that the provincial government has provided Rs700 million to major public hospitals in the country so that patients from Balochistan could get medical treatment there.

He said that Rs179.93 billion Balochistan Budget for fiscal year 2012-13 includes Rs107.28 billion for ongoing expenditures


----------



## albert001

The lack of sound local and global governance poses a larger risk than we may anticipate today. Country risk at the individual level varies due to conflict of interests, differing norms and values, scarcity of resources and war. World bodies like the UN and G20 have yet to endorse a decision to combat global risk effectively. We are surrounded by demographic challenges, and there is huge fiscal pressure on advanced economies, leading to a higher risk of social stability within emerging economies. There is a prevalent risk of war and the possibility of renewed nuclear proliferation between states.


----------



## Nishan_101

ziaulislam said:


> Efforts on to explore oil, gas in Balochistan
> From the Newspaper | Saleem Shahid | 5 hours ago
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurd said that the Balochistan government has purchased a new airplane, adding, This would benefit the future government which would come in power after next general elections.
> 
> QUETTA: The government is making an all-out effort to explore new oil and gas reserves sites in different parts of Balochistan.
> 
> This was stated by Balochistan Finance Minister Mir Asim Kurd at a post-budget press conference here on Tuesday. He was accompanied by provincial minister for information Younis Mullahzai and finance secretary Mir Dostain Khan Jamaldani.
> 
> The provincial government is well aware of the depleting gas reserves and realises that the situation would also affect Balochistans share in the federal resources. At present, different companies are working in Zain Koh area of Dera Bugti district, Jhal Magsi and some others area. Huge gas reserves have been found in Zain Koh area. This reserve is much bigger than the Sui reserves in Sui, Kurd informed.
> 
> Replying to a question, he said that the provincial government has allocated around Rs5 billion for the energy sector. He said that 77 schemes of energy sector have been included in the next years Public Sector Development Programme, along with 52 new schemes.
> 
> We are working on different projects to resolve the energy crisis in the province, including installing wind miles in Nokondi area of the
> Chagai district. Also, a survey report reveals that 10,000 MW electricity could be generated using underground warm water in Koh-e-Sultan area of Balochistan, he said.
> 
> He further informed that Iran was supplying around 130 MW of electricity in coastal areas of Balochistan. Iran would further provide 1000MW and a memorandum of understanding has been signed in this regard, he said.
> 
> Rs13.53 billon has been earmarked for law and order in the Balochistan Budget for Fiscal Year 2012-13. Police budget has been increased by 19.6 per cent, Balochistan Constabulary by 13 per cent and Levies Force Budget by 16 per cent, he said.
> 
> The budget for procurement of equipments, vehicles and weapons for law enforcement agencies has also been increased by 50 per cent in comparison with previous year.
> 
> Referring to the education sector, he informed that 85 per cent of the Education Budget is allocated for release of salaries to teachers and other staff.
> 
> Kurd said that the Balochistan government has purchased a new airplane, adding, This would benefit the future government which would come in power after next general elections.
> 
> On health, he said that the provincial government has provided Rs700 million to major public hospitals in the country so that patients from Balochistan could get medical treatment there.
> 
> He said that Rs179.93 billion Balochistan Budget for fiscal year 2012-13 includes Rs107.28 billion for ongoing expenditures


 
Rather than taking electricity from IRAN for Coastal Areas, we should look towards taking Gas lines as well as Oil lines from them and build up power plants there for electricity generation as well refineries that will be able to supply fuel for transportation. All this will generate a lots of jobs and private sector can do that any time.


----------



## albert001

WAPDA operates the majority of thermal power plants in Pakistan, with over 5,000 MW of installed capacity in its control. The Guddu plant is the largest plant operated by WAPDA,there is no power plant operational issue with a capacity of 1,650 MW. In recent years, growth in Pakistans thermal power generation has come primarily from new independent power producers (IPPs), some of which have been funded by foreign investors. The two largest IPPs in Pakistan are Kot Addu (1,600 MW) and Hubb River (1,300 MW), both of which supply power to WAPDA. The Kot Addu plant was privatized in 1996 (from WAPDA). International Power holds a 36 percent equity stake in the Kot Addu plant. The Pakistani government has recognized that the majority of thermal plants in the country are run on fuel oil and produce considerable amounts of pollution. In an effort to reduce pollution, the government would like to see fuel oil-power plants converted to natural gas in the future.


----------



## Introvert

*Korea keen to invest in 2 hydropower projects*
28 August, 2012 

ISLAMABAD: The Korean authority expressed its keen interest for making investment in the construction of two mega billion-dollar hydropower projects including Diamer Bhasha Dam with power generation capacity of 4,500 megawatts (MW) and Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project with 969 MW capacity.

The high-level Korean delegation led by Minister for National Restoration, Republic of South Korea Myung-Pil Shim called on Federal Minister for Water and Power Ch Ahmed Mukhtar here on Monday.

The delegation expressed its keen interest to invest in hydropower and water sector projects in Pakistan and mutual cooperation in various other projects of flood protection and technical assistance in the water sector.

Shim said that Korean companies were already working in different water and power sector projects and more investors were keen to invest here. Korea has expertise in the field of flood mitigation and interested to share its experience and technical know-how with Pakistan.

He also discussed various issues of mutual cooperation to further enhance economic ties between the two countries. Later, a presentation on Four River Restoration Project was given by the Korean side regarding flood protection and river management.

Mukhtar said that Pakistan had great potential in the hydropower generation and 59,000 MW determined and identified hydel power projects, adding that Pakistan was now focusing on indigenous resources to generate cheap electricity.

The work on a number of hydel power and water storage projects was in progress. The Korean delegation offered to invest in the Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project of 969 MW and Diamer Bhasha Dam project of 4,500 MW. The minister assured that the government would support and facilitate Korean investors and welcome its investment in water and power sector projects.

Earlier, a detailed presentation was given by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) chairman on the hydel power potential, ongoing and future projects. He said that five hydel power projects of 1,422 MW would be completed within three years while eight hydel projects of 21,015 MW are ready for implementation.


----------



## Introvert

*MoU singed to install 50 MW wind power generating unit*

KARACHI: Sindh Government has signed an MoU with WIKOV WIND A.S, a Czech Republic company for the power generation of 50 MW at the wind corridor in Gharo Jhimpir Distt Thatta.

The MoU was inked by D.G, Sindh Board of Investment Mr Muhammad Riazuddin and Czech Republic company head Mr. Martin Wichterle in the presence of Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah, Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah and Minister for Information Mr. Sharjeel Enam Memon and others.

A high level investment delegations from Czech Republic also witnessed the ceremony. Addressing the ceremony Sindh Chief Minister said that Sindh is blessed with natural resources like wind and coal which not only can fulfill its own energy requirements but also the whole country.

"Sindh is the first province to take lead in power generation through wind and it has the potential of generating 50 thousand MW of power through wind in coastal belt of the province" he added. Syed Qaim Ali Shah said that previous governments didn't generate even a single MW and it was PPP government under Shaheed Mohtarma Benzair Bhutto which initiated power generation projects in Badin but unfortunately this important project was shelved by Nawaz Sharif government.

"If that project had not been abandoned the country would not have been facing the present energy crisis, "he added. He said that generating power through wind is a novel idea and the credit for this goes to President Asif Ali Zardari who has taken keen interest in it.

The Chief Minister Sindh said that investment friendly polices of Sindh government are attracting more and more foreign investment in the province, which also reflects the confidence of inventors on the governments initiatives.

Later talking to Media persons the C.M. informed that a foreign company wants to invest in Power generation through coal in Badin district. Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah briefing about the details of the MoU said that Sindh government will execute the project and arrange the funds while Czech Republic company will provide the required material, machinery and technology. He added that financing for the 50 MW project power generation will be arranged before the 31st December this year while construction will start in January 2013.

Czech delegation head Martin Wichterle said that it was a great opportunity for them to invest in power generation through wind and we will bring more business for local industry.

He added that Czech Republic wants to enhance the business and investments opportunities in Pak and many other power generation projects are under consideration which will help in resolving the energy crisis faced by Pakistan and bilateral cooperation in the field of trade business and investment will also get boost.

MoU singed to install 50 MW wind power generating unit


----------



## fatman17

*OGDC discovers oil, gas reservesFrom the Newspaper.*

Khaleeq Kiani


ISLAMABAD: The state-run Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDC) on Wednesday announced discovery of new reserves in Karak district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which would boost its daily oil output by about 8 per cent. 

A company spokesman said the Nashpa-3 well located in Karak district initially produced 3,165 barrels per day (bpd) of oil and about 15 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas, boosting the total production in the Nashpa region to about 11,165bpd of oil and 43mmcfd of gas. The total oil production of the company would now increase to about 44,610bpd or 64 per cent of the country&#8217;s total oil output while gas output would go up to approximately 1,030mmcfd.

The country&#8217;s total oil production has increased to about 72,500bpd against the total consumption of about 300,000bpd.

The OGDC spokesman said all the employees of the company would be paid a one-month basic pay as bonus on the discovery of the reserves.

&#8220;The structure of Nashpa-3 well was delineated, evaluated, drilled and tested utilising indigenous expertise,&#8221; he said. The oil produced from the well would initially be put into the system through bowzers (oil tankers) because building a pipeline would take some time.

Besides OGDC, Nashpa-3 has shareholding from Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) and Government Holdings Private Limited (GHPL).

After Drill Stem Testing (DST) in new horizons of Samanasuk, Lumshiwal and Hangu formations, significant reserves of hydrocarbons have been confirmed at Nashpa-3 well.

The actual flow potential of the well will be established later.


----------



## ajtr

*Neelum Jhelum project: Irregularities unearthed in costing, award of contract*






The government appears to be unable or unwilling to fix responsibility on officials or the contractor causing delay in implementation of project. PHOTO: FILE
ISLAMABAD: 
The Planning Commission (PC) has unearthed inconsistencies in the award of contract for the 969 megawatt (MW) Neelum Jhelum hydropower project to a Chinese firm during the Musharraf regime.
The irregularity surfaced after the Ministry of Water and Power submitted a revised draft of the projects PC-1, in order to approve a raise in the projects cost from Rs84.5 billion to Rs321.3 billion. However, refusing the new cost figure as too exorbitant, the PCs Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approved a raise in the projects cost to Rs274.8 billion against the earlier estimate of Rs84.5 billion.
According to documents available with The Express Tribune, during scrutiny of the project, the energy wing of the PC noted that the contract had been awarded to a joint venture of Chinese firms China Gezhouba Group of Companies (CGGC) and the China Machinery Engineering Company (CMEC). The contract had been awarded on December 19, 2007, at a cost of Rs90.94 billion  in contravention to the approved Rs84.5 billion cost for the project.
The energy wing also raised several questions over the projects implementation. It noted that the original project was approved on December 12, 1989, at a total cost of Rs15.23 billion. This cost was later revised on February 28, 2002, to Rs84.5 billion; but delays in the awarding of the contract continued even after the revision.
Documents show that the government appears to be unable or unwilling to fix responsibility on the officials or the contractor causing the delay in implementation. The Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Projects costs have now ballooned to a massive Rs274.8 billion. This will make it a one-of-its-kind hydel project, insofar as it will generate electricity at a cost of over Rs10 per unit, against existing hydel projects cost of 16 paisa per unit.
Importantly, the government is mulling passing the economic costs of these delays and inefficiencies on to consumers. The government is deciding on arranging 40% of the financing for the new total project cost through a levy imposed on energy by the Government of Pakistan. At present, consumers are already paying a 10 paisa per unit surcharge, which puts Rs6 billion in the governments pocket every year.
Furthermore, an amount of Rs1.2 billion was also provisioned  in the project summary tabled before the PC  for the services of 260 police personnel, who would provide security for project staff. The energy wing expressed serious reservations over this anomaly, and asked the sponsor to justify the need for such high security, and details of salary packages for hired personnel.
In response to the objections raised, the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company (Private) Limited  an implementing agency of the project  said the Government of Pakistan had started the project on a very short notice at the time of its inception; given that India was constructing the Kishan Ganga dam upstream of the Neelum river; so as to claim its right over the river by completing the project earlier than its neighbour.
It said that the process of bidding was initiated on a supplier credit basis, but this strategy failed twice in 2005. Subsequently, the Government of Pakistan was requested for financing, and allowing the bidding on a buyers credit basis: the demands were accepted; the Economic Coordination Committee approved the same on October 2, 2006; and bids were invited accordingly.
The energy wing was not satisfied over this response.
Some officials said that claiming the proj*ect was bungled due to an ongoing fight over water rights is a lame excuse, and that it does not explain why the contract was mishandled. They said that Pakistan has rights over the Neelum River under the Indus Water Treaty, and India cannot just claim its rights over it.*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Korea ready to invest in energy sector*




KARACHI: Korea is ready to invest in the energy sector of Sindh.
Korea has utilized US$ 30 million from economic development cooperation fund on conversion of Chandika Medical College Power Supply into Solar Energy and development of children hospital in Larkana under Economic Development Cooperation Fund (EDCF).
This was expressed by Choongjoo Choi, Ambassador of Korea in Pakistan, who visited Sindh Board of investment (SBI).
The meeting aimed to discuss follow-up on projects initiated during Chief Minister Sindh's visit to Korea during May 2011.
The Ambassador appreciated efforts being taken by SBI for the facilitation of investors.
He showed keen interest by the Korean investors in the field of energy especially in coal fired power plants in Sindh.
Chairman SBI, Mohammad Zubair Motiwala, welcoming the delegation headed by Choongjoo Choi appreciated Korean Government's efforts in boosting business ties with Pakistan.
He said Korean Government has played pivotal role in uplifting entrepreneurship in Pakistan through direct and indirect investment, but the quantum is very less, which needs to be enhanced.
Mohammad Zubair Motiwala highlighted the areas where both the countries could help each other. Value Addition in the agriculture sector of Sindh is the area where Korean expertise will be highly appreciated.
Apart from agriculture, Korea has excelled in the field of Renewable Energy and Korean assistance under Economic Development Cooperation Fund (EDCF) can be utilized if Korean Government can invest in conversion of existing tubewells in to Solar Energized Pumps providing electricity to the off grid villages.
Conversion of SCARP tubewell pumps into solar pumps will at one end save huge amount of money government it is paying as a subsidy and on the other hand will shed huge load of energy consumption from the National Grid.
Chairman, SBI also reminded Choongjoo about the commitment of M/S KOSPO for establishing a Wind Farm in Sindh's Wind Corridor.
He emphasized that Wind Resource of Sindh is now well recognized as more than 30 local as well as international companies are already working and we are expecting first wind farm of 49.5 MWs to start operation from next month in Jhimphir, which will be followed by many more.
Ambassador Choo told Chairman SBI that agreement between Karachi and Inchion City of Korea is ready and can be signed any time when a delegation from Pakistan will plan to visit Korea.
Issues regarding insufficient electric supply to LOTTE was also discussed. Mohammad Zubair Motiwala assured the delegation that all possible support will be provided to Korean investors from the government end.
Ambassador shared that next year on the eve of 30 Anniversary of diplomatic relationships with Korea, he is planning to bring a high level business delegation to Pakistan, which would be of great importance to attract business and boost trade between two countries.
Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2012
Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on bloggerShare on stumbleuponShare on deliciousShare on facebook_likeMore Sharing ServicesShare
Korea ready to invest in energy sector


----------



## Jango

*ADB to loan $433m Guddu, Jamshoro thermal plants to be run on coal*

ISLAMABAD, Sept 7: The government has decided to convert two inefficient thermal power plants in Sindh Guddu and Jamshoro plants to coal with $433 million financing to be provided by the Asian Development Bank.

The conversion of the plants would allow the authorities to enhance their production by at least 700MW.

The major overhaul of and supply of spare parts to the Jamshoro and Guddu thermal power plants, besides recovery of lost capacity, is expected to reduce their generation cost from over Rs16 per unit to about Rs9 per unit, according to a power ministry official.

He said the plan now at the bidding stage was part of an overall ADB financing of over $1 billion under which the government intended to convert at least three major power plants, including Muzaffargarh, to imported coal in order to reduce heavy reliance on expensive furnace oil and to scale down average generation cost through improved fuel mix.

About 400MW capacity would be regained through the planned overhaul of and supply of equipment and spares to Jamshoro and Guddu plants while 200MW oil-based boilers of Jamshoro would be expanded and converted into a 400MW coalfired plant.

The government has already finalised loan agreements with the ADB. The project will also ensure coal and ash handling systems and modification of other auxiliary equipment.

According to the ADB, the conversion to sub-critical coalfired system is the least expensive method to diversify the fuel mix away from imported fuel oil.

The persistent energy short-age exceeding 5,000MW represents around 30 per cent of the total demand, making the life difficult of all Pakistanis as loadshedding in some cases goes beyond 10 hours a day in urban areas and almost 20 hours in rural areas.

The ADB says the manufacturing sector, especially smalland medium-sized enterprises that usually cannot afford back-up generators, have been hit the hardest while the Planning Commission estimates that losses caused by power and gas shortages reduced gross domestic product (GDP) growth by three per cent and four per cent in financial year 2011 and 2012.

The current energy crisis has been contributed largely by slower addition in domestic power generation capacity than demand, financial mismanagement leading to a chronic circular debt problem and management crisis.

The rehabilitation and expansion of Jamshoro power plant would also require acquisition of about 80 acres of additional land in the vicinity of the existing plant for ash pond.

The government plans to convert about 4,200MW of thermal power plants to coal under medium-term programme while maintaining a complete ban on new thermal power plants as electricity tariffs have gone beyond affordability limits for consumers.

Mismanagement, poor maintenance and substandard quality of fuel have been some of the key reasons for low capacity and inefficient generation, resulting in the malfunctioning of the Wapdarun power stations.

Apparently, resolution of problems at these power plants alone could significantly bridge the demand andsupply gap, which if synchronised with improvements in the distribution network, could further overcome power shortages.

Wapda has three major generation companies Jamshoro, Muzaffargarh and Guddu. All steam units of thermal power station at Jamshoro and Muzaffargarh are dual-fuel plants having gas and residual fuel oil (RFO) firing facilities except one Jamshoro unit which has only fuel oil-firing capability.

However, these plants are operating on furnace oil due to shortage of natural gas.

The thermal station at Guddu uses medium-calorific raw gas from Mari and Kandhkot.

Due to poor maintenance of the power stations, Gencos have lost nearly one-third of their capacity and nearly 17 per cent of their thermal efficiency due to plant degradation.

The average capacity degradation at Jamshoro has been found to be 32 per cent compared to a maximum degradation of 40 per cent and a minimum degradation of 23 per cent. The average drop in the net efficiency at this station was about 20 per cent from the designed capacity efficiency.

At Guddu, the average availability of units was in excess to 95 per cent but if this availability is corrected for lost output of the plant owing to degradation, the availability factor would drop by about 30 per cent, quite low by industry standards.

The thermal station at Muzaffargarh is operating with an overall capacity degradation of around 40 per cent. The power station faced an overall degradation of around 18 per cent in its net efficiency. 
ADB to loan $433m Guddu, Jamshoro thermal plants to be run on coal | ePaper | DAWN.COM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This should have been done sometime back, less dependence on oil, more on local coal.

PTI energy policy also lays stress on reducing oil imports for power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Bhasha dam, KCR project may be affected: Japan no longer considering investing: diplomat*

WASIM IQBAL
ISLAMABAD: The government of Japan is no longer considering investment in major hydroelectric projects such as Diamer-Bhasha dam and revival of Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) because of financial constraints, a Japanese diplomat said on Friday.

The KCR project, costing Rs140.2 billion, was recently approved by the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec).

An official of the embassy of Japan told media persons that these projects required huge funding and the government of Japan was not in a position to finance these projects. Responding to a question regarding Bhasha dam, he said that Japan was not interested in investing in the construction phase of the dam. It may invest in the power generation phase in future, depending on the situation, he added.

The official also said that Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) has held a comprehensive study regarding the viability of Karachi Circular Railway, but had not yet reached any final conclusion, because it also requires huge funding.

Pointing out inconsistencies in policies of Pakistani government, he said: This takes Pakistan out of the scope of Japanese companies.

He said Japanese firms working in Pakistan were facing a lot of problems

According to him, the Board of Investment (BOI), which should act as a facilitator for foreign investors, has no action plan.

The government of Japan, he said, had deputed a Japanese expert in the BOI who was working on capacity-building of staff so that they could attract foreign investment.

He said that companies were unable to benefit from Port Qasim as there is no road network to access the portabsence of infrastructure is another reason.

The embassy, he said, was receiving complaints from Japanese companies working in Pakistan regarding absence of any appropriate auto policy, macroeconomic instability, power shortages and recent ban on CNG kits. This has deeper impact on the economic health of companies.

Despite difficulties, he believed, there was a huge potential to attract foreign investment. High-skill labour force and growing market is a favourable factor. Similarly, Pakistan has geographical advantage, as it is located on crossroads to India, Afghanistan, Central Asia and the Gulf.

He said that the government of Japan will soon send business mission to visit Pakistan from October 6-11, to coincide with Expo Pakistan in Karachi.

This Business Mission will include (representatives of) Japanese companies interested in investing in Pakistan. The objective is to address concerns of companies regarding security, infrastructure, economic policy consistency and lack of marketing.

====================================================


*Diamer-Bhasha Dam financing still on the table: ADB*

ISLAMABAD: Asian Development Bank (ADB) has said the financing of Diamer-Bhasha Dam is still on the table and the Bank has not walked away from its commitment relating to the funding of the multi-billion dollar project.
Werner E Liepach, Country Director ADB claimed while talking to a select group of journalists that ADB is still there for financing the Diamer-Basha Dam, but the pace of the work is not on any fast track as desired by the government of Pakistan.
Diamer-Basha Dam is no doubt a mega project of Pakistan and this big project requires a lot of money. So, ADB wants other financers including bilateral donors to finance the project as the Bank alone is unable to manage its entire financing, Liepach added.
Diamer-Basha Dam is a project with an estimated cost of $ 12 billion and the dam has been designed to generate 4,500 megawatt electricity. The project was to be completed by 2017 but due to some critical financial problems ie, lack of interest by major financers both multilaterals as well as bilateral, the project is now expected to be delayed for another 3-4 years.
Dam will have a height of 272 meters spillway with fourteen (14) gates each 11.5 m x 16.24 m. The gross capacity of the reservoir will be 8,100,000 acre feet (10.0 km3), with a live storage capacity of 6,400,000 acre feet (7.9 km3). Two underground power houses are being proposed, one on each side of the main dam having six (6) turbines on each side with total installed capacity 4500 MW. 
Reportedly, the ADB had committed $4.5 billion to $5 billion for construction of the project while the bank had also promised to cooperate with the government in raising the money from international capital markets to collect the entire financing for Diamer-Basha dam.
It is totally wrong to say that the Bank will provide $ 4.5-5 billion for Dam to Pakistan. We can not alone arrange this much amount for a single project as we are providing financing to some other projects in Pakistan, Liepach revealed.
The image of ADB has not been put in positive light in some media reports regarding the financing of Diamer-Basha Dam as we are still having talks with the government on financial grounds, Liepach added.
While replying to a question asked by this scribe, Liepach said, The Bank is not ready to arrange more than $ 1-1.5 billion for Dam.
We have not asked for any No Objection Certificate (NoC) from India for Diamer-Basha Dam. ADB has its own policy and guidelines for the countries who like to obtain the project financing and recipient countries are bound to follow such policy. So as per ADB policy, as the dam is being constructed in Gilgit-Baltistan and India considers that area a disputed territory, therefore, before going for the construction of Dam, it should be made clear that India has no objection at all. We have never demanded of any certificate; or any official statement from India in this regard. What we really want is just the satisfaction of both the sides, Liepach explained.
It is reliably learnt that Pakistan has also been negotiating with multilaterals as well as the bilaterals for financial assistance to construct the dam but the donors are now offering funds for the 4,320-megawatt Dasu hydropower project.
While replying to a question that ADB has shown any interest in financing of Dasu hydropower project, Liepach said, We have not been asked by the government of Pakistan to finance Dasu so far.


----------



## SHAMK9

84 MW NEW BONG HYDROPOWER PROJECT, completion date Nov 2012


----------



## ajtr

*Diamer Bhasha Dam: Russia wants to take up project without bidding*

ISLAMABAD: 
Russia is seeking direct award of a construction contract for the $13 billion Diamer Bhasha Dam in a government-to-government deal without resorting to international competitive bidding, sources say.
Faced with water and power shortages, Pakistan is looking for funds from China and Russia, who in turn want a government-to-government deal without international bidding.
The government&#8217;s search for funds came after multilateral donors asked Pakistan to get a no-objection certificate from India for the dam&#8217;s construction.
China and Russia want a similar arrangement for undertaking the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project, which has faced fierce opposition from the United States.
According to sources, Pakistan and Russia are likely to strike a final deal on the dam during visit of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Islamabad next month.
&#8220;A meeting of Pak-Russia inter-ministerial commission will be held before the visit of Russian president, which will work out a mechanism for financing mega projects,&#8221; a government official said.
In a meeting of the Inter-governmental Commission (IGC) held here on Monday, government officials gave a detailed briefing to the Russian team on planned energy projects. However, sources said, Russia made no firm commitment to the dam.
According to the official, it was just a preparatory meeting to discuss different projects, which could be tabled during deliberations with the Russian president.
In the IGC meeting, the Russian side was told that Bhasha Dam was a strategic project with power generation capacity of 4,500 megawatts to overcome the energy crisis. It will have water storage capacity of 8.5 million acre feet to feed the agricultural sector.
Chinese offer
The Chinese government has already offered Pakistan skilled labour for the construction of Bhasha Dam. China has 17,000 skilled workers, who have worked on the giant Three Gorges Dam, which is producing 30,000 megawatts of electricity.
On the other hand, multilateral donors have asked Pakistan to seek a no-objection certificate from India to pave the way for financing the dam, which they say is situated in a disputed territory. Instead, they have offered to finance another project &#8211; Dasu hydropower, but the government has rejected the plan and wants to complete Bhasha Dam first.
On Monday, a delegation of the World Bank, headed by Country Director Rachid Benmessaud, called on Federal Water and Power Minister Ahmed Mukhtar and once again offered to finance phase-I of the Dasu project.
Dasu hydropower project is situated 7 km upstream of Dasu village on Indus River and 350 km from Islamabad. The project is located in Kohistan district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ajtr

*Japan denies it made $4 bn offer for Bhasha dam*

ISLAMABAD:* It has now been confirmed that the Senate Committee on Water and Power was misinformed by the Economic Affairs Division (EAD) when it was told that Japan had agreed to provide $4 billion for the Bhasha dam as Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has denied it officially.*

The impression that Japan has taken the lead by agreeing to provide funds of $4 billion for machinery and equipments including turbines for the much touted Diamer-Bhahsa dam was given by EAD officials but a JICA spokesman told The News that Tokyo had not given such a nod to Pakistan. The controversy over Japan funding the Bhasha dam emerged when a senior EAD official informed the Senate Committee meeting that Japan had come forward and agreed to help install the electro-mechanical system of the dam which includes the 12 power turbines, each with a capacity of 375MW and to this effect it would provide $4 billion credit line.

Pakistan is facing the huge funding crisis for Diamer-Bhasha dam after ADB&#8217;s informal no to finance the project unless Pakistan arranges a credit line for the project from the Work Bank which has already linked its financing with a No Objection Certificate (NOC) from India

&#8220;We are only working for the replacement of 4 hydro generation units installed in Mangla dam and to this effect Japan would extend $200-250 million loan to Pakistan. With the replacement of the existing 4 units in Mangla dam, the hydro generation capacity of the dam would increase by 180 MW. However, as far as Diamer-Bhasha dam is concerned, we have not given any undertaking to provide funding for the machinery and equipment valuing $4 billion to be installed in the said dam,&#8221; the JICA spokesman said.

&#8220;The cost of the Bhasha project is so high and a country like Japan is not in a position to provide such a huge funding for machinery and equipment,&#8221; he said and added: &#8220;The scope of the civil works of the project is also vey large.&#8221; To a question if Japan is hesitant in taking part in a project in which China may be the part of the project, the JICA spokesman dispelled the impression saying that Japan took part in Ghazi Barotha hydropower project in which construction contract was given to a Chinese company. &#8220;So, Japan has no such issue.&#8221;

However, when contacted Joint Secretary Kazim Niaz who deals with Japan in the EAD said that Japan has shown keen interest in providing machinery and equipment for Diamer-Bhasha dam, but it has not said that it would provide $4 billion for machinery and equipment.

To a question, he said that in meeting of JICA head with the EAD secretary, Japan showed interest in providing machinery and equipment. However, the cost of full machinery and equipment stands at $4 billion.

In another alarming disclosure, the inordinate reluctance by ADB in releasing the loan has delayed the initiation of the project by 2-3 years owing to which the cost of the project has further escalated by $2.5 billion from the estimated cost of $11.178 billion worked out in 2009 to $13.684 billion. It is also pertinent to mention that Japan had also taken the lead among the Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FODP) by meeting the pledge of giving $1 billion to Pakistan.

The pledges from FoDP member countries amounting to $5.2 billion came up for Pakistan in donors moot held at Tokyo in April 2009. And Japan had fulfilled its promise by disbursing the $1 billion loan to Pakistan.

The official also disclosed that Ministry of Water and Power is going to move a summary either to ECC (Economic Coordination Committee) or Cabinet seeking a nod to formally ask China to complete the whole civil works of the dam portion, and tunnels leading to power houses.

The construction of the whole civil works will cost somewhere between $2.50-3.5 billion. However, the EAD officials in the Senate committee meeting held on Wednesday last took a diplomatic posture saying the ADB has not asked for NOC from India for its credit line for the project and termed the media reports baseless. &#8220;If it is the case then why is Wapda working to scuritise its assets to generate funding and looking towards China and Japan for more funding,&#8221; the sources in the Ministry of Water and Power argued. They said that ADB had softened its stance for Bhasha dam when it came to know that Pakistan had seriously made up its mind to handover the project to China. The EAD officials also told the Senate committee meeting that US had agreed to provide $200 million from the Kerry Lugar money.

The top EAD official said that $200 million is nothing for the huge project but it has a symbolic value and it will help persuade other IFIs (international financial institutions) to come up with the required credit lines for the project. It is to be noted that Washington had earlier promised but never extended the loan. Now the US is again reiterating the same thing.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Cheap Resource: Coal to help cut power production cost*
LAHORE: 
Pakistan Economy Watch President Dr Murtaza Mughal, while welcoming the government&#8217;s plan to run inefficient thermal power plants on coal, has said it will not only enhance power production from Jamshoro and Guddu plants by 700 megawatts but will also reduce production cost by Rs7 per unit.
In a statement, Mughal said the government should plan to covert more power plants into coal-based stations in order to lessen reliance on expensive furnace oil, slash production cost and reduce oil imports.
He was of the view that running of power plants on coal produced locally would improve energy mix in the country. Though consumption of coal in power plants could reduce the demand-supply gap to some extent, some bold steps were needed to overcome power shortages, he said.


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan decides to buy 1000MW electricity from Turkmenistan*
Dated: 2012-09-18

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has decided to import one-thousand megawatt electricity from Turkmenistan in order to overcome the current power outage. 

Ministry of Water and Light has said that the imported light would cost at two to three rupees while the remaining amount would be invested over its transition, media reported. 
Under the project Turkmenistan would provide thirteen-hundred megawatt electricity, out of which Afghanistan would import three hundred megawatt and Pakistan would import one-thousand megawatt electricity. 

The cost of the project is one billion dollar, while all the preparations are made for the required investment in the project. And the all the financial matter would be finalized till 2013, where the project would be completed in 2016.

ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## A.Rafay

*Only alternative irrigation techniques can help save water​*





ISLAMABAD - A meeting for adopting alternative irrigation systems and techniques to conserve water in the country was held on Thurday.
If water availability is threatened, the subsequent socio-economic structure, particularly in the rural areas will be at greater risk, said Dr.Iftikhar Ahmad, Chairman, Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC), while speaking at the Annual Review and Planning Meeting of the Project Watershed Rehabilitation and Irrigation Improvement here on Thursday. 
The Watershed Rehabilitation and Irrigation Improvement Project in Pakistan was sponsored by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) and ICARDA launched the subject project in Pakistan in collaboration with PARC. 
The objective of the meeting was to review the progress of the project, to suggest amendments in the approved work plan and to brainstorm on how best to disseminate technologies.
Dr Iftikhar said that Pakistan primarily has an agro-based economy, wherein annually around 22 percent GDP contributions are derived from the agriculture sector. 
He said that contributions of the agriculture sector were mainly dependent on irrigation water availabilities besides other crop production inputs. 
The failure of agricultural production will also hamper livelihood in urban settings besides creating food security and safety issues, he added.
He said that due to many reasons particularly improper water management at all levels, Pakistan was fast becoming a water-insufficient country.
The challenges of soil and water conservation, their productivity enhancement, other natural resources management and livelihood opportunities generation in these remote areas were of vital importance.
He said we have introduced a number of water-smart technologies over time, such as drips, sprinklers, laser-land leveling and bed plantation. 
However, the use of such technologies will remain suboptimal unless trained human resource is available in the country. 
Todd Drennen, a representative from USDA said that 90 percent of the total water in Pakistan was used for agriculture. It is thus the responsibility of the agriculture sector to find out ways to protect the supply and better and more efficient ways to use it.
Under this project a process had started to help farmers understand alternative irrigation systems and techniques. 
The success of this program will ultimately be measured by the adoption of new irrigation technologies and water storage techniques, he added.


----------



## Introvert

*300MW power plant in Bin Qasim soon*

KARACHI - A Czech Republic investors&#8217; group has planned to set up steel billets making plant with 1.2 million ton annual steel capacity and 300-MW coal-fired power plant in Bin Qasim Town, close to the Pakistan Steel Mills. A delegation of investors of the Santex Pakistan Limited (SPL), which is a subsidiary of Santex Group based in Czech Republic, informed this during their meeting with Sindh Finance Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah and Zubair Motiwala, Chairman Sindh Board of Investment on Sunday. Muhammad Ashraf, Director SPL informed the Sindh finance minister and Sindh Investment Board chairman that a cooperation agreement with the suppliers has been concluded and project financing has been secured on September 10, 2012 during the recent Brno International Trade Fair in Czech Republic. The SPL has also paid the full amount of equity for the project and is planning to formally announce the project and financial close during the month of October 2012 at a befitting ceremony in Prague.The 300MW coal-based power plant has excess capacity of more than 150MW that would be made available to the national grid. It was also told that the project would be delivered on turn-key basis and completed in two and a half years by June 2015.Sindh Finance Minister Murad Ali Shah appreciated SPL for their effort and assured complete support of the government in the project that shows the increased confidence of serious foreign investors in Pakistan&#8217;s economy and abundance of business opportunities.The SPL Team expressed their complete confidence in Pakistan and thanked the minister and the chairman for their patronage and assurance of support for this venture.On the occasion, Brig (r) Mohtaram of SPL, Secretary Finance Arif Ai Khan, Secretary Coal and Energy Eijaz Ali Khan, Secretary Energy and Power Sohil Rajput, Director General SBI Riazuddin, Director Coal Shahab Ansari and other officers were also present.

300MW power plant in Bin Qasim soon | The Nation


----------



## A.Rafay

*No power cuts from October, decides govt*
ISLAMABAD - With the general elections around the corner and an early advent of the winter season, the federal cabinet on Wednesday decided to end load shedding within the next month at all costs so that the coalition government could go to their voters with some concrete achievement in hand in order to seal the campaigning sale, Pakistan Today has learnt reliably.
The cabinet also approved the National Climate Change Policy framed under the guidelines of the UN Framework Convention on Climate Change to tackle the challenges posed by climate change.
However, the ministers of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) boycotted the cabinet meeting for what they called continued delaying tactics by the ruling party over the SPLGO 2012 and the same had been conveyed to the prime minister.
A source in the cabinet said Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf, once himself in the line of fire for failing to control power crisis, came down hard on Water and Power Secretary Zafar Mahmood during the meeting. 
Ashraf lashed out at Mahmood for his failure to improve the load shedding situation, cutting down the circular debt and failing to effectively coordinate between the ministries of water and power and oil and gas to ensure sustained provision of furnace oil, gas and other necessities to the independent power producers (IPPs).
The source said the water and power secretary could not satisfy a number of queries put forth by the cabinet members during his briefing on load shedding and power production and recovery of bills from defaulters.
He added that the cabinet members also took to task Finance Minister Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh and Adviser to PM on Petroleum and Natural Resources Dr Asim Hussain for failing to provide necessary items to the IPPs leading to load shedding.
The source said Mahmood tried to respond to the arguments raised by the cabinet members but failed, attracting bitter criticism. The prime minister said he had handled the ministry previously and even he had been misled by the bureaucracy due to which the government and he himself had faced criticism.
The source said the prime minister expressed dissatisfaction with the working of the energy committee of the cabinet, 
directing the committee to expedite its efforts to resolve the issue of load shedding within minimum possible time.
Ashraf also decided to summon a special meeting of the cabinet to discuss the energy crisis next week and directed for taking steps to end the load shedding forthwith. The special meeting would be briefed by ministers for finance, water and power and petroleum and natural resources.
In his opening remarks, the prime minister said in the very first meeting of the cabinet, he had highlighted that addressing the energy crisis would be top priority of his government.
He said the government was making sincere efforts to enhance the capacity of power generation plants to overcome the crisis, adding that the government was committed to achieving energy security, though it was a Herculean task. The prime minister said Pakistan was the first country to register a protest at a national level against sacrilegious movie and the government of Pakistan had condemned the movie at all forums.
President Asif Ali Zardari also expressed deep dismay and grief of the people of Pakistan over the blasphemous movie while discussing Pak-US ties in the United States.
However, the PM said he was upset to see some miscreants destroying and damaging public and private property on the day of Youm-e-Ishq-e-Rasool (PBUH).
Still, he was pleased to see the youth repairing the damage caused by unruly protesters in the country.
The cabinet considered and confirmed decisions taken by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) in its three successive meetings held on August 7, August 16 and September 4. The cabinet also approved the National Climate Change Policy framed under the guidelines of the UN Framework Convention on Climate Change to tackle the challenges posed by climate change.
The main objectives of the climate policy state that it would help pursue sustained economic growth by appropriately addressing the challenges of climate change.
The policy will ensure water security, food security and energy security of the country in the face of challenges posed by climate change. It would minimize the risks arising from expected increase in frequency and intensity of extreme weather events: floods, droughts, tropical storms etc.
It will also strengthen inter-ministerial decision making and coordination mechanisms on climate change; and will facilitate effective use of the opportunities, particularly financial, available both nationally and internationally. The policy will foster the development of appropriate economic incentives to encourage public and private sector investment in adaptation measures. In order to promote conservation of natural resources and long-term sustainability this policy will also be effective.
The cabinet appreciated the initiative of Minister for Climate Change Rana Farooq in obtaining consensus of all stakeholders and preparing a comprehensive policy. Discussing implementation of the policy, the prime minister directed that Islamabad should be declared a model city and the policy implemented in letter and spirit.
The cabinet also considered and accorded its approval to start negotiations on memorandum of understanding (MoU) on disaster management between Ministry of Emergency Situations of Kazakhstan and National Disaster Management Authority, Ministry of Climate Change of Pakistan. The cabinet also approved initiation of negotiations for Trilateral Transit Trade Agreement among Pakistan, Afghanistan and Tajikistan and signing of revised draft between Pakistan and the government of the Russian Federation for Mutual Defense Cooperation.
The cabinet also accorded approval for ratification of Inter-Governmental Agreement signed between Pakistan and government of Italian Republic for Euro 57.75 million support for Citizens Damage Compensation Program and initiate negotiations on MoU between Pakistan and Qatar in the fields of health and medical sciences.
The cabinet approved ratification of the charter of Economic Cooperation Organization Educational Institute (ECOEI). The cabinet accorded approval to start negotiations with the Russian Federation for conclusion of agreement on mutual cooperation between the Ministry of Justice of the Russian Federation and the Ministry of Law and Justice of Pakistan.
It also accorded approval to start negotiations and signing of MoU between Tunisian Institute of Agricultural Research and Higher Education (IRESA) and Pakistan Agricultural Research Council. The MoU aims to enhance scientific and technical cooperation in agriculture sector. The cabinet also considered and accorded its approval to sign agreement on promotion and protection of investment with Economic Cooperation Organization (ECO) member states.

No power cuts from October, decides govt | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## ajtr

*Neelum-Jhelum: Abu Dhabi Fund withholds $100 million loan for power project*

ISLAMABAD: The Abu Dhabi Fund (ADF) has withheld a $100 million loan it had pledged for the construction of the 969 megawatt Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, a parliamentary panel was informed on Friday.
The ADF provides development aid to developing countries in the form of concessionary loans and grants on behalf of the Abu Dhabi government.
The loan agreement of $100 million is pending with the ADF because it has linked it to the resolution of payment issue with Etisalat in the PTCL privatisation process, Lt Gen (R) Muhammad Zubair, the managing director of Neelum-Jhelum hydropower company, told the National Assembly Standing Committee on Economic Affairs Division.
Zubair informed the committee, which met under the chairmanship of Pirzada Imran Ahmed Shah, that the loan agreement of $448 million with Exim Bank China was also pending as China State Council was yet to give the go-ahead.
Financial constraints were further delaying the project that was supposed to be completed by 2016, he said.
The Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company has not been able to open Letter of Credit (LC) to procure equipment and material for the project against financing of $113 million by Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and this issue has been taken up with the company board, he added.


----------



## A.Rafay

*WIND AND BIOGAS Energy In PAKISTAN- PROJECTS AND NEWS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies*
*Alternative Energy Development Board*
*National Energy Conservation Centre (ENERCON)*


----------



## Safriz

THIS is in response to Murtaza Haiders blog, From Thar coal to utility poles: power politics in Pakistan (Dawn.com, Sept 19). The writer has rightly argued that  though Thar coal reserves were
discovered in 1991  more than 20 years hence not much electricity
has been generated from the estimated 175bn tonnes of coal reserves. Thar coal is one of the largest reserves around the world. In spite of
this, we havent transformed this coal into a useful entity. We reportedly produce only one per cent of electricity from coal
whereas others such as the US, China and India, according to an IEA
report in 2010, produce 49 per cent, 79 per cent and 69 per cent of
electricity, respectively. Some years ago feasibility reports of international companies such as
Sino-Coal (China), SRK (United Kingdom) and RWE (Germany) concluded
that Thar coal is economically and technically viable, and it can be used
for electricity generation. Now Pakistan is facing an energy crisis which we can overcome by
producing electricity from coal. When the PPP-led coalition
government came to power in 2008, it decided to exploit Thar coal to
overcome the energy crisis. Dr Samar Mubarakmand was given the assignment to initiate,
experimentally, 10 MW power plant based on underground coal
gasification. Nearly Rs900m was released. His experiment did not work and finally
the project failed miserably. It is a fact that electricity production based
on underground coal gasification is not done anywhere in the world. It is mostly confined to the experimental projects. After the
underground coal gasification failure our government has taken the
decision to close the project. Chaudhry Ahmed Mukhtar, minister for power and water, said: Samar
Mubarakmand has not given any breakthrough so far. The Planning Commission has also termed the project unfeasible. If
the government already knew that there were no chances of
breakthrough and the project was unfeasible, it should not have
wasted Rs900m of taxpayers money. Now the government has decided to import coal for electricity
production. For this nearly one billion dollars will be allocated. I wonder why has the government decided to import coal when it has
already a huge coal reserve? The authorities concerned should look into the matter instead of
importing coal. Thar coal should be explored. This way we can save much money and also provide jobs to thousands
of local people.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Govt decides to design new power plants on Thar coal specifications*

** PM says govt has laid foundation of an energy policy which is based on indigenous resources and will lead to savings of huge foreign exchange *
ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday decided that in future only Thar coal would be used for coal-based power generation and all conversions of existing and construction of new power projects would be designed on Thar coal specifications.
This policy decision was taken by Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf while chairing a meeting of Thar Coal and Energy Board at the Prime Minister&#8217;s Secretariat. The meeting was informed that SECMC and Engro Corporation are working on an integrated coalmine and power project with an estimated cost of $1.3 billion at block 2 of the project for mining of 6.5 million tonnes per annum and a power plant of 1200MW.
The prime minister also decided to provide sovereign guarantee to the Sindh Engro Coalmining Company (SECMC), a joint venture of the Sindh government and Engro Power Generation and directed the Finance Ministry to arrange necessary sovereign guarantee for the company.
He said, &#8220;In the present financial situation, we have little space for providing sovereign guarantees. However, this is a strategic decision which has to be taken for meeting the growing energy requirements of the country.&#8221; The Sindh government had requested the federal government that conversion of existing 800MW and new 600MW power plants at Jamshoro should be designed on Thar coal specifications.
Raja directed the Water and Power Ministry to sign within a week, a coal off-take agreement between GENCO and SECMC for the Asian Development Bank-financed conversion of the existing 800MW and new 600MW thermal power project at Jamshoro.
&#8220;History will not excuse us if we do not take correct decision in time&#8221; said Raja while announcing these decisions. &#8220;Today we have laid the foundation of an energy policy which is based on our indigenous resources and will lead to savings of huge foreign exchange which are presently being spent on import of fossil fuel to run our thermal power plants,&#8221; the premier said. 
Besides, this policy decision will ensure energy security that has been eluding us for such a long time, he added. The PM said that God had blessed Pakistan with sixth largest coal reserves and it is now up to them to utilise these huge deposits for the progress and prosperity of the country by generating affordable electricity.


----------



## SHAMK9

*OMV, Eni, PPL ink deed to develop Latif gas field*
KARACHI: OMV Pakistan &#8211; subisidary of Austria largest company OMV Aktiengesellschaft &#8211; and its partners Eni (33.33% interest) and Pakistan Petroleum (33.33% interest) on Thursday signed a lease deed for the development of Latif gas field in Sindh.
Latif field production will contribute around 6,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day to OMV in 2014 and therefore be a key contributor to reaching core country status in Pakistan.
OMV Executive Board Member responsible for exploration and production Jaap Huijskes said, &#8220;This is a clear win-win situation. Pakistan receives the confirmed Latif gas reserves at a very low price, even the incremental production will be delivered at prices well below competitive fuels.&#8221;
&#8220;Nevertheless the new pricing guidelines as per Petroleum Policy 2012 for incremental production provides OMV and joint venture partners with sufficient incentive to make new investments to prove and develop new reserves,&#8221; he said on Thursday, adding that on the basis of this new commercial agreement OMV will initiate drilling four development wells immediately instead of two that were committed in the field development plan.
The total cost for development is $142 million. It was planned to commence production from Latif field through Sawan plant in late 2013 with the aim to achieve a plateau production of around 100 million of standard cubic feet per day.
The development will comprise drilling of new wells, and construction of a 50 kilometre pipeline to transport Latif gas to OMV operated Sawan gas plant where Latif gas will be processed and thereafter delivered to customers.
Sawan plant is a state-of-the-art sour gas processing plant which was constructed, and has been operated by OMV since start-up in 2003. Sawan field&#8217;s own production is under natural decline which will provide processing capacity for Latif gas production in Sawan plant.
Earlier, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Petroleum and Natural Resources Dr Asim Hussain said that companies operating in the up-stream oil and gas sector should take full advantage of the incentives offered in the Petroleum Policy 2012 .
Published in The Express Tribune, October 5th, 2012.


----------



## Introvert

*Germany to help Punjab go solar*

LAHORE - A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Solar Energy Project was signed between Punjab Government and Germanys Solar Power Project Development Firm in Berlin on Saturday.
According to details, the German firm would work on a mega project for generation of solar energy in Punjab. The representatives of Germanys Solar Power Firm, accompanied by a high-level delegation, would pay a visit to the Punjab in November to launch the solar energy project.
A large business delegation from Germany accompanied by the representatives of German Solar Power Firm would also visit Punjab in November, which would include representatives of well-known energy companies of Germany, and other high-ranking officials.
Terming the signing of Memorandum of Understanding for establishment of solar energy project in collaboration with the German Company in Punjab as a highly welcome step Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif said that vast opportunities of investment in the solar energy sector exist in Pakistan, especially in Punjab. He called upon German companies to assist Pakistan in finding new and sustainable methods for acquiring energy and said that the German technology is unprecedented in the field of solar energy, throughout the world.
Shahbaz further said that Punjab government would extend maximum facilities and incentives to the German companies as meeting the challenge of energy crisis in an effective manner is the top priority of the Punjab government.
Extending an invitation to the German energy companies for investing in the energy sector of Pakistan, especially Punjab, the chief minister said that large opportunities of electricity generation through coal, hydel and thermal exist in Punjab.
He added that although Pakistan has more than five hundred million tons of coal reserves, its industrial and agricultural production, along with its economy, is getting severely affected due to the energy crisis.
The CM pointed out that the country desperately needs energy and Punjab government desires the German companies to make investment in the solar sector, to meet Pakistans energy requirements. 

Germany to help Punjab go solar | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## A.Rafay

*Foreign firms showing interest in renewable energy projects*
âForeign firms showing interest in renewable energy projectsâ
*ISLAMABAD: Local as well as foreign companies are keen to invest in domestic renewable alternative energy sector, which has a potential to generate around 143,000 megawatts of electricity, officials said on Sunday.*

A senior official of the Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) told Business Recorder on the sidelines of the second international exhibition and conference on Alternative Energy and Energy Efficiency arranged by Renewable and Alternative Energy Association of Pakistan (REAP).

He said that the country had vast solar and wind energy resources and the government had embarked upon a project to attract foreign investment to help bridge the demand-supply gap by exploiting alternative energy sources.

He further added that the *government was expecting over $2.5 billion investment in the wind energy sector, besides wooing foreign investment in the solar energy sector.*

Sources said, *at present as many as 11 wind projects with a cumulative capacity of 556MW were in advanced stages of completion and some of these would start supplying electricity by December this year.* Others, they said, would be functional by 2013.

An organiser of the exhibition said that last year, some 30 local companies participated in the exhibition, but this year, the number has increased to 85, of which 35 companies were foreign.

He said that Japanese, Chinese and Korean companies had set up their stalls in the exhibition.

*Pakistan is currently developing wind power plants in Jhimpir, Gharo, Keti Bandar and Bin Qasim in Sindh.*

The government believes this would not only help reduce electricity shortage, but would also help ease the burden of oil imports that cost over $14 billion annually.

The average wind speed in most parts of the world is between 6.2 and 6.9 meters per second (fair category). There are a few places that fall under good category where the wind speed is between 7 and 7.3 m/s. However, the wind speed in the Sindh corridor was stronger than the above two categories as it stands in the excellent category of 7.5 to 7.7 m/s.

The official said that AEDB had approved the first phase of the New Park Energy, a 400MW wind project, near Port Qasim. With the help of Chinas Three Gorges Corporation, a 50MW wind energy plant would be installed at Jhimpir in Sindh by next year. A wind power pilot project has been made operational at Daman-i-Koh in Islamabad .

*As per break up, 340,000MW could be generated from wind, 2,900,000MW from Solar, 50,000MW from Hydel (large), 3,100MW from Hydro (Small), 1,800 MW from Bagass cogeneration, 500MW from waste while 550MW could be generated from geothermal power sources.* A number of countries have successfully developed renewable energy sources from wind, solar, biomass, geothermal, ocean tides and bio fuels to minimize dependence on fossil fuels.

*According to a USAID report, Pakistan has a potential of producing 150,000MW of wind energy, of which only Sindh can produce 40,000MW.

Keeping in view this rich potential, the government planned to achieve electric power of up to 2,500MW by the end of 2015 from wind energy.
*
Former Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani inaugurated the countrys first-ever wind energy scheme Zorlu Energy Wind Power Project with a generation capacity of 50MW in Jhimpir on April 2009. The project is nearly 60 percent complete and will start its trial production this year.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Punjab making efforts to solve energy crisis by own resources*
LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said that energy road show to be held in Istanbul on 17 October is an important development in the wake of his recent visit to Turkey, and will go a long way in solving energy crisis in Punjab province.
He said that conduct of energy road show is a success of Punjab government and an acknowledgment of the fact that Turkish leadership gives great importance to its friendship with the Punjab government.
The Chief Minister expressed these views during a briefing with regard to energy road show for Punjab in Istanbul, here on Monday. The meeting was attended by Provincial Minister Ch Abdul Ghafoor, Member National Assembly Ahsan Iqbal, Secretaries of Finance, Mines and Energy and officers concerned. Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif said that Punjab has large coal and hydel reserves to generate electricity and Punjab government is making strenuous efforts to solve energy crisis through its own resources. The Chief Minister directed the members of the delegation who will take part in energy road show to give a comprehensive briefing to the Turkish energy companies on the possibilities of investment in Punjab, especially negotiations should be held to make joint investment in energy projects relating to coal and hydel power.
He said that Punjab government would extend all out facilities and incentives to Turkish investors in the province. Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif informed that leading energy companies of Turkey are participating in energy road show for Punjab, which would be inaugurated by Turkish Minister for Energy and Natural Resources.


----------



## A.Rafay

*ADB urged to help fight energy crisis*

*ISLAMABAD: Dr. Abdul Hafeez Shaikh Minister for Finance and Economic Affairs on Thursday asked Asian Development Bank (ADB) to send a review mission on Diamir-Basha dam project.
*
He stated this during a meeting between Pakistan economic team and Board of Directors of Asian Development Bank (ADB) here at the Ministry of Finance on Thursday.

The Pakistani team was led by Federal Minister for Finance, Dr. Abdul Hafeez Shaikh and Board of Directors of Asian Development Bank (ADB) led by Maurin Sitorus, Executive Director ADB.

The meeting aimed to exchange views on different aspects of Pakistan economy, a statement of the Ministry of Finance issued here said.

Maurin Sitorus, Executive Director ADB remarked that Pakistan is very important and reliable member of ADB.

He appreciated government for assisting in ADB's profile in Pakistan.

He also shared that energy sector and infrastructure reforms are
their focus areas.

Finance Minister Dr.Abdul Hafeez Shaikh gave a detail briefing on the overall national economy including the history of political economy
of Pakistan.

He also showed performance of government from 2008 to date.

Unnder the current democratic government, "we devolved ministries, gave more revenue to provinces in terms of new NFC awards and bring down the inflation to single digit", Finance Minister said.

He added that in the same way, impartial judiciary and free media are also credited to the present government.

Despite many challenges like increasing oil prices, security situation and natural disasters like flood, government remained able to give pace to economic growth.

"We did aggressive austerity measures in terms of controlling federal expenditures and took bold steps to enhance tax revenues",
informed by Finance Minister.

On a question raised by one of ADB member regarding investment in Pakistan, Finance Minister informed the meeting that media is exaggerating issue of declining investment.

"Even some investors exaggerate the intensity of risk they face in doing business here in Pakistan", he remarked.

Hafeez Shaikh highlighted that Pakistan has very liberal investment regime and there are enormous opportunities for investors in the country.

"There are special economic zones throughout the country created for
facilitation for investors. In the same way, we have open and supported investment policies in many special areas like existing project of Thar Coal", he highlighted.

The meeting also discussed specific issues like ADB's involvement in Thar Coal and Bhasha Diamir project.

Finance Minister categorically asked ADB to send a review mission on Diamir Bhasha Project.

This review mission will encourage other donors interested in this project, added by Finance Minister.

*Finance Minister also highlighted that all misunderstandings or ambiguities between ADB and government should be settled in order to get early completion of Thar Coal Project.* (APP)


----------



## A.Rafay

*Iran plans to import 1 GW of energy to Pakistan*

*Iran and Pakistan signed a number of contracts in the field of electricity. Last year, exports of Iranian electricity to Pakistan doubled and another power line with a voltage of 230 kV will be put into operation in the near future.*

One of the most important joint Iranian-Pakistani projects is the construction of a power line connecting the city of Iranian Zahedan to Quetta in Pakistan.

Mr Abdolhamid Behbudi Fard director of the External Relations Department of the Ministry of Energy of Iran said that the voltage of the transmission line will be 500 kV and it will deliver 1,000 MW of electricity.

Earlier, Mr Mohammad Behzad deputy energy minister of Iran said that with the construction of power plants in the province of Sistan and Baluchestan with capacities of 1.5 MW and a 700-kilometre transmission line that will connect Zahedan and Quetta, conditions will be created for the export of 1 MW of electricity to Pakistan.


----------



## A.Rafay

*&#8216;Solar energy is the answer to Pakistan&#8217;s power crisis&#8217;*

LAHORE: Solar energy generation is the real time solution to Pakistan&#8217;s growing energy scarcity problem whereby environment-friendly renewable energy can be produced in the shortest possible time, said Chairman of Buksh Energy Pvt Ltd Asim Buksh.

He quoted a World Bank report, which said that Pakistan had massive solar energy generation potential and an available production capacity of 2.8 million MW, while talking at the Buksh Group head office on Thursday.

The Buksh Group has successfully shifted a majority of its electricity load on renewable solar energy from a conventional Wapda transmission system by installing an off grid power generation system at its head office.

&#8220;If renewable energy generation options are not adopted, the power shortage will become more acute &#8211; to 19000 MW by 2020,&#8221; said Buksh. His company has been offering off grid energy solutions to businesses, offices and domestic consumers with two to three years&#8217; payback period by reducing their electricity bills. Solar power generation is the cheapest source of energy, he said.

Talking about some Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) initiatives, he said that the Buksh Foundation &#8211; a non-profit organisation had successfully electrified two villages of Sahiwal districts, in Punjab while the process of electrifying other districts was also underway.

&#8220;We have provided solar lanterns to the villagers. These are recharged through a solar generator that is installed at one house in that village,&#8221; he said. One solar generator can recharge 50 lanterns at a time, he said. The company has provided off grid electricity solutions to those villages which are not electrified by Wapda or any other electricity supply company, he said.

&#8220;By providing solar lanterns we have given a new life to these villagers. After the installation of solar lanterns in these two villages, villagers from adjacent villages have also approached us to install the same technology in their villages too,&#8221; Buksh said.

Earlier, in the briefing, the CEO of Buksh Foundation Fiza Farhan said that Buksh Energy was the leading Energy Servicing Company (ESCO) operating in Pakistan.

&#8220;Buksh Energy has successfully converted the head office operations on solar energy. It is an off grid/hybrid solar PV solution which has enabled the head office to get rid of the conventional and unreliable sources of energy including UPS and generators. This off grid/hybrid solar PV solution incurs only a one time investment cost and is a minimal maintenance solution that provides its users with a payback of less than four years and a sustainable project life of 25 years,&#8221; she said.

The total energy load had been reduced by 80 percent and the lighting load of 13.59 KW had been reduced to 2.52 KW, she said. The project has rendered annual savings of Rs1,949,472 and a payback period of 1.8 years.

Farhan said that the company was working on micro, meso and macro level to provide alternate, reliable and sustainable energy solutions for commercial, residential and industrial purposes.

Moreover, the company was working with credible international vendors which include big names such as SMA.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-3-139524-Solar-energy-is-the-answer-to-Pakistans-power-crisis


----------



## Edevelop

*$46 Million Project to Reward Pakistani Students with Solar Panels for Good Grades
*

In a unique initiative, the government of the Punjab province in Pakistan has decided to reward students with solar panels for their academic performance in school. An estimated 300,000 students will be given solar panels, with each having the capacity to power one fan and one light. The cost of the Chief Minister&#8217;s Ujaala (Light) Programme (CMUP) is estimated at around $46 million.

The Punjab government will provide these solar panels to all students who scored 50 percent or more in their class 9 academic exams. While this initiative is an excellent one and may be matched by very few across the world, sadly these panels would have a warranty of just one year. Usually, solar panels used in power projects have a warranty of around 20-25 years.
In addition to distributing these solar panels, the government could add on to this excellent initiative by organising brief workshops for the students explaining to them the basics of power production from solar panels. Professionals must also help the students understand the importance of maintenance of the panels to make sure they remain operational for a long time.

$46 Million Project to Reward Pakistani Students with Solar Panels for Good Grades - CleanTechnica


----------



## A.Rafay

*Redundant rental power plant returned*

*KARACHI: A rental power plant, which was lying idle since last two years, has been returned to respective company.* 

The redundant Karkay power plant was imported by government two years earlier claiming that it would produce 232 megawatt electricity. But it could generate only 30 megawatt power and after 2 years this power plant which was based in a ship has been returned.
This rental power plant caused financial loss of million of dollars to national coffers as it failed to function to its full capacity during the entire period in Pakistan.

As per NAB spokesman, Karkey Company will pay 20 million dollars to Pakistan which will be received within a few days.


----------



## niaz

ISLAMABAD: 

Given only half-answers by the government, the Supreme Court (SC) took matters into its own hands on Thursday and declared &#8220;illegal&#8221; the existing formula of linking the review of CNG prices with oil prices.

The populist judgment had drastic effects &#8211; both immediate and longer term. Shortly after the announcement, the Oil and Gas Regulation Authority (Ogra) issued a notification reducing CNG prices by over a whopping Rs30 &#8211; a 33% slash.

Officials also told the court that an entirely new mechanism was being worked out with stakeholders, and the existing arrangement, in place since 2008, would be scrapped immediately.
The new arrangement would factor in other issues such as gas demand, etc.
According to the notification issued by Ogra, CNG will be sold in Region 1 (Potohar, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and Balochistan) at Rs61.64 per kg (a Rs30.90 price reduction), while the price of CNG for Region 2 (Sindh, Punjab,and its areas excluding Potohar) would be Rs54.16 per kg (a Rs30.38 price reduction).

A two-judge bench, comprising Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry and Justice Jawwad S Khawaja, which had taken up a case about weekly pricing of fuel prices, passed an interim order in the case on Thursday stating that since locally-produced CNG had no link to global oil prices, operating costs and profit rates on CNG prices were against the law.
During the proceedings, Ogra Chairman Saeed Ahmed Khan accepted the top court&#8217;s judgment, but appealed the court to give the regulator time to implement the price reduction from November, citing Eidul Azha holidays as a possible hindrance.

Chief Justice Chaudhry, however, turned down the request and, in lighter vein, asked the regulator to consider the price slashes an &#8220;Eid gift&#8221; for consumers. Furthermore, the court observed that CNG prices will not be revised on a weekly basis and said there would be no parity of CNG prices with other petroleum products.

Talking to The Express Tribune after the court hearing, the Ogra chairman said, &#8220;I am happy with this decision of the court that rightly pointed out anomalies in the present pricing mechanism, but my single voice was never heard by anyone at the helm of affairs.&#8221;
Wider affect

Petroleum and Natural Resources Secretary Waqar Masood, who attended the hearing on Thursday, told the court that the weekly pricing mechanism for petroleum products had been suspended until the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet gives its decision, adding that prices would be revised after six months.

As per the petroleum secretary&#8217;s written statement submitted to the court, the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources will expend additional efforts to ensure that domestic and life-line consumers&#8217; interests in the matters of gas pricing are fully protected, the arrangement evolved for linking the price of CNG with the price of petrol on weekly basis will be abandoned, and that the cost of gas for CNG will be adjusted only after the determination of the prescribed price by Ogra as per law.

Furthermore, the MoU through which government and CNG associations had agreed on a formula for operating cost of CNG stations will be immediately suspended and Ogra will develop a new formula after seeking full information about the availability of gas, linkages with alternate fuel, discussions with all stakeholders and after scrutiny of audited accounts of CNG stations as per rules, the secretary added.
Masood was questioned about gas development surcharges. According to report submitted by the Ogra chairman on the details of petrol and CNG pricing, the government&#8217;s procurement cost of CNG in Region 1 was Rs 19 per kg whereas the per kg price of CNG in Region 2 was Rs 17.57.
Justice Jawwad S Khawaja observed that, as per his view, the consumers were paying around Rs50 per kg of CNG prices.
&#8220;We can also examine the government&#8217;s taxes on CNG prices, if someone challenges it under the Constitution,&#8221; said Justice Jawwad S Khawaja.
However, the chief justice said the bench would not comment on government taxes as it was necessary to impose taxes to run the state, adding that the court would, however, not allow any illegal action.

The report presented by Ogra also stated that CNG station owners earned a per kg profit of Rs 11.91 and had a Rs20.80 per kg operating cost under the now suspended memorandum of understanding (MoU) inked between CNG associations and the government back in 2008.
In his remarks, Chief Justice Iftikhar said CNG prices could not be changed without adopting the procedure laid down in the ordinance, which binds Ogra to fix prices after a public hearing with the participation of stakeholders to meet revenue requirements sought by gas utilities.
Published in The Express Tribune, October 26th, 2012.

â&#8364;&#732;Eid giftâ&#8364;&#8482;: Court shoots down price review, CNG prices crash &#8211; The Express Tribune



I sometimes wonder why people in power give so little thought to economic well being of the country. 

Supreme Court is supposed to rule on Constitutional matters only; it has no business to deal with pricing of items of everyday use. Pakistan has the largest number of CNG cars in the world? With very little production. Supply/ demand elasticity rules that if you increase the price of CNG, fewer people will use it. 

Don&#8217;t the high and mighty Justices realize that Pakistan is going to run out of natural gas in next 10 to 15 years! By making CNG cheaper they are encouraging motorists to use more CNG thus leaving less for home and industrial use.What then? 

Pakistan will have to import gas from outside and agreement with Iran links the price of natural gas top Dubai crude. Even if you import LNG, prices will be linked directly or indirectly with international oil prices. 

But who gives a fig to reality in Pakistan, we all live a cuckoo land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Dear Mr CJ Your job is to interpret and decide on the constitutional matters and getting lower courts to clear the back log. Stick to it. Please please dont interfere in something that you have no knowledge, no clue or even an idea about. You are wasting your time as well tax payers money.

Here is an enlightened article about interference by the Supreme Court in the price fixing.

Babar Sattar
Saturday, November 03, 2012 

Part - I

Legal eye

The writer is a lawyer based in Islamabad.

Why is the honourable Supreme Court fixated with price fixing? Lets state a few things candidly at the outset. Every sane person wishes for financial security, wellbeing and wealth. We want to make more money to be able to afford a comfortable life. If we can make ends meet, we want to save something for a rainy day. And if we accomplish that we wish to save more to provide for the financial security of our kids. Thus, irrespective of whether we are rich or poor, we wish for more money and cheaper goods.

We complain about the price of commodities, except when we are selling them. We complain about the price of services, except when we are providing them. We complain about the state splurging taxpayers money, except when that money is subsidising plots or other goodies being given to us. We complain about the state failing to discharge its duties, except when it tries to discharge its duty of collecting taxes from us. We reminisce about times when a little money went a long way and the dollar cost a lot less.

While we must make our peace with the fact that prices will always go up, it is also true that the way they have gone through the roof over the last few years, due to the incompetence, inefficiency and corruption of the ruling regime, has made sustenance a challenge. Thus, any intervention bringing prices down a notch is popular and celebrated for providing relief to the common man. But popularity or nobility of the ends doesnt automatically justify the means chosen.

Back in July 2009, the Supreme Court suspended the carbon surcharge the government levied on petroleum products. Later it elected to fix the price of sugar and forced retailers (unsuccessfully) to sell on such price. Did milk and honey start flowing through Pakistan after the courts intervention? Are we all prosperous today because sugar and petrol have been available across Pakistan on reasonable prices since 2009? And should we all stand up and clap now that the Supreme Court has goaded government functionaries into bringing down CNG price by approximately Rs20 per kg?

The question is not whether CNG station owners are greedy or not, but whether or not it is the business of the state to determine how much profit is legitimate profit. The question is not whether the state should regulate the market to prevent cartelisation or emergence of oligopolies and abuse of monopolistic positions, but whether the state should indulge in price fixing under the garb of regulation. It appears that the consciousness of the generation in control of the state at present is still frozen in the 1960s and smitten with Marxism.

We in Pakistan were probably so preoccupied with Ziaul Haqs rule and the success of the Afghan Mujahideen that we hardly noticed that the vigorous ideological debate between capitalists and communists ended at some point in the 1990s that led to the writing of scholarly articles proclaiming the end of history. So we continue to believe that the Soviet Union crumbled due to its military defeat in Afghanistan and not due to the failure of communism that brought down the Iron Curtain.

We have never debated the painful consequences of Bhuttos nationalisation policy of 1970 or held the PPP accountable for how this policy devastated not just productive industries but also celebrated institutions of academic excellence. Still enamoured by the half-baked concept of Islamic socialism, we seem to continue to associate private business enterprise with the evil of exploitation attributed to free market and capitalism.

For us employment-generation remains government employing more people, as opposed to implementing policies that create jobs in the private sector. Pro-poor policies mean handing over checks to a select group among a sea of the needy. Making goods and services affordable translates into forcing people to sell cheaper, as opposed to creating a marketplace that affords a level playing field to all, with low barriers to entry, and thus allows competition to drive down prices.

Article 3 of our constitution reflects this confusion. The famous Marxist slogan from each according to his ability to each according to his need was deformed in 1973 and included in this article to read, From each according to his ability to each according to his work. With the replacement of need with work, this phrase probably qualifies as the most socialistic-sounding capitalistic gibberish that someone could contrive. Is free-market simply incompatible with the idea of a welfare state?

Socialism might be a great idea on paper. But history has proven so far that the manner in which it gets implemented in practice isnt beneficial. Anyone with any doubts is welcome to visit Cuba and witness how state control over productive activity sucks ingenuity and initiative out of people. Pakistanis dont even need to bother with Cuba. One can visit the Steel Mills, Pakistan Railways, PIA or any other state enterprise to see how the potential of profitability gets massacred due to the states involvement with business.

How many suo motus will it take to fix the rotting monstrosities that Pakistan Steel Mills, Pakistan Railways and PIA have become? These entities employ probably five times more employees than needed, procurement is marred by corruption and inefficiency and professional advancement of management isnt linked with performance. Our nationalised banks were a similar spectacle till they were privatised, and miraculously became profitable overnight.

The larger point is that problems rooted in bad economic policies cannot be fixed by legal enforcement. Most judiciaries understand that. And consequently they are loath to interfering with matters of policy or perceiving policy issues as matters of law. Part of the explanation for this restraint lies in the efficacy argument. In democracies, courts dont make policy choices and they cannot fix bad policies. They can strike down policies that clearly violate rights promised by the law, but they dont interfere only because judges would have reached a different decision if vested with executive discretion.

Judicial intervention in some areas is incapable of providing sustainable solutions and is likely to trigger unforeseen consequences that can cause more harm than good. The annulment of the Steel Mills privatisation might have been popular for being perceived as saving a vital national asset from being divested at a throwaway price. But even if we ignore the poor understanding this precedent betrays of corporate transactions or the addition of litigation risk as a major obstacle to the many others that deter foreign investment from heading to Pakistan, the unintended consequence of the decision has been the loss manifold of the amount that the Supreme Court ruling arguably saved.

Were no lessons learnt from the sugar price fixing debacle? Can the time-tested logic of demand and supply be overturned by edicts of a court and its determination to get them enforced? What if it is true, as the CNG station owners claim, that selling gas at the new reduced price would be a loss-making enterprise? Must the Supreme Court play a part in killing the CNG business, no matter how evil it might be? What if the gas can be sold at the new price and its demand thus multiplies, but there is no gas available for CNG users during the approaching winter months?

If it is the Supreme Court that is instrumental in producing one consequence or the other, how do those unhappy with the outcome hold the Supreme Court accountable? Can we vote the Supreme Court out at the next election because it made bogus policy choices? The CNG price reduction matter has once again highlighted the problematic nature of jurisprudence being produced by the Supreme Court under Article 184(3) of the constitution, driven by its do good philosophy some might call populist.

(To be concluded)

Email: sattar@post.harvard.edu

Price-fixing fixation - Babar Sattar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

niaz said:


> I sometimes wonder why people in power give so little thought to economic well being of the country.
> 
> Supreme Court is supposed to rule on Constitutional matters only; it has no business to deal with pricing of items of everyday use. Pakistan has the largest number of CNG cars in the world? With very little production. Supply/ demand elasticity rules that if you increase the price of CNG, fewer people will use it.
> 
> Don&#8217;t the high and mighty Justices realize that Pakistan is going to run out of natural gas in next 10 to 15 years! By making CNG cheaper they are encouraging motorists to use more CNG thus leaving less for home and industrial use.What then?
> 
> Pakistan will have to import gas from outside and agreement with Iran links the price of natural gas top Dubai crude. Even if you import LNG, prices will be linked directly or indirectly with international oil prices.
> 
> But who gives a fig to reality in Pakistan, we all live a cuckoo land.



Very well said sir!

I asked somebody about this CNG thing a year or so back.

And his reply was that it was the most stupid thing to do, to run the country's transport on 2 different fuels, so now you don't have either of them for full utilization in homes and industry and electrical units.

This decision IMO was taken without any considerable thought into the amount of CNG that would be in demand by this huge population, and also the production capacity of the country, and whether we would be able to cope with it and bring both demand and supply on par with each other (something in which we have failed apparently).

Now with lowering of prices, CNG is going to be consumed more by cars, thus further increasing the deficit and also forcing the government to make some subsidies perhaps.

Another point in this whole CNG fiasco is the mushroom growth of CNG plants. You have a CNG station in every other street of every muhalla and everybody finds it profitable to make a CNG station. There should have been a control on this from the first day, but sadly no step was taken, and this industry has grown into a mafia.


----------



## niaz

Finally an article in Urdu media by an Economist about CNG. This is just to stress that Supreme has no business setting consumer prices. Least the Judges could do was to ask for an expert opinion before giving the verdict.

Dr. Mirza Ikhtiar Baig - shay rag - CNG kee qimaton men kami - Jang Columns


----------



## niaz

Second part of the Legal Eye about price fixing:


Price-fixing fixation


Babar Sattar
Saturday, November 10, 2012 

Part - II

Legal eye

If political questions are allowed to fester long enough they transform themselves into legal questions. In a polity where the system of governance crumbles, proliferation of legal disputes is natural. And courts cant be faulted for adjudicating legal disputes brought before them merely because they emerged from political questions. It is indisputable that the Supreme Court has the final word in declaring rights and obligations of citizens and the state. It is also indisputable that the SC has the final word in interpreting the constitution. But the fact that the SC is the ultimate arbiter of disputes and interpreter of the law does not mean it doesnt get things wrong.

Critiquing the SCs rulings neither amounts to questioning the validity nor the authority of the court. But just because rulings of the apex courts are binding doesnt mean they are right. And just because the judiciary is vested with constitutional authority doesnt mean it is being discharged unerringly. The law being developed and the manner in which the judiciary approaches its constitutional mandate are matters of public importance that must be debated vigorously since it affects all of us.

The interim rulings of the SC in the CNG case and the Balochistan law and order case highlight problems inherent in the exercise of the apex courts now-dilated powers under Article 184(3) of the constitution. The popular argument (that a vacuum has been created due to failure of governance in the country, which by necessity has to be filled by other state institutions) used to justify the inflated role of the SC is neither a legal argument nor a useful guide to interpreting the scope of Article 184(3)s powers.

Starting with the CNG case, the argument that the SC didnt fix the reduced CNG price in its order but only recorded the federal governments statement on the estimated reduced price is disingenuous. Even if we disregard the atmosphere in Court 1, where pushing a line disagreeable to the court can become very unpleasant for the summoned civil servants, why did the court need to record the reduced price as part of its order that had been predicted by the ministry, when the operative part of the order was a direction issued to Ogra to determine what the CNG sale price ought to be?

Once such indicated price made it into the SC order could Ogra exercise any discretion or exhibit the audacity to reach a different conclusion? And when Ogra goes ahead and underwrites the price that has the SCs tacit approval, what legal remedy will those CNG station operators have who are aggrieved by such a decision of the regulator? More importantly, in ordering Ogra to determine a reasonable price as part of its interim order, did the SC not prejudge the underlying legal issue: does Ogra have the legal authority to determine the sale price of CNG?

Lets recall the CNG price issue. Prior to the execution of the MoU between Ogra and CNG station operators, which fixed the sale price of CNG and allowed an obnoxious profit to CNG retailers, the price of CNG was determined through open competition between CNG stations. In the recent hearing before the SC, the federal government submitted that the MoU with CNG stations was illegal and was being suspended by the government. It didnt say why it had been entered into in the first place or who was responsible for authorising and executing such a pernicious agreement that produced windfall for CNG station owners at the cost of consumers.

The obvious questions that come to mind are: By entering into this MoU did Ogra exercise its public authority unfairly? Has Ogra been in a state of regulatory capture unduly benefiting CNG station owners and, if so, who are the public servants who ought to be held to account? Does Ogra have the legal authority to fix CNG retail prices? Was this MoU a prohibited agreement under competition law that manipulated prices and restricted competition? The SC, with its zealous focus on the sale price of CNG, didnt get into any of these questions.

Ogra has been issuing CNG sale price notifications under Section 43B of the Ogra Ordinance. This was introduced through the Ogra Amendment Ordinance 2009, which was laid before the parliament on April 10, 2009, but never became an act of parliament and consequently lapsed. With its lapse, amendments were hurriedly introduced in the 1992 CNG Rules (issued under a 1948 mines and oilfields control law), to reclaim CNG retail price-fixing authority for Ogra. The legal validity of these rules remains dubious. But Ogra hasnt been fixing prices pursuant to these rules. It has been doing so under Section 43B of the Ogra Ordinance that simply doesnt exist anymore.

So why order Ogra to fix CNG retail price without first determining if it has the legal authority to do so and what legal recourse does anyone who is aggrieved by the order now have? This highlights the twin problems of Article 184(3): when the SC elects to become the court of first instance, legal infirmities easily creep into its orders compromising the law being produced by our apex court; and more than producing bad jurisprudence, the decision of the SC to act as a court of first instance, while also being the ultimate court of the land, robs aggrieved parties of their right to appeal and consequently of their due process rights.

The Balochistan law and order ruling raises questions not only about the approach of the court to constitutional interpretation but also a flawed doctrine of democracy being propounded by the court. The SC has continued to emphasise more recently that none of the state institutions, including the judiciary, have any inherent powers. The only power they have flows from the text of the constitution. And yet in many rulings produced by the SC, including the Balochistan ruling, there is hardly any mention or interpretation of the text of the constitutional provision upon which the order relies.

Which provision of the constitution vests in the SC the authority to declare that if public office holders serving in a provincial government fail to discharge their obligation to uphold fundamental rights of citizens, the entire government loses its constitutional authority to govern? In the Asghar Khan case, where the army chief and DG ISI were found to have violated the constitution and fundamental rights, the court is at pains to explain that their acts were personal and the institution they represented wasnt culpable. So why are the acts or omissions of Balochistan governments officials not personal?

While the SC can affix the legal responsibility of individual public office holders, does the constitution empower it to affix collective responsibility of an elected government or rule that such government has lost its legitimacy? In the 18th Amendment cases we saw the SC wading into the province of the legislature, despite clear prohibition in Article 239 to the contrary. We have also seen the SC reduce the role of the parliamentary committee on judicial appointments to a post office. Dont these rulings when viewed together project a disconcerting judicial approach to democracy and trichotomy of state power?

The wisdom of the idea that democracy and rule of law go hand in hand is as relevant for the judiciary as it is for parliament and the executive. Khaki-rule doesnt become representative because people yield to martial law. Likewise our SC cannot presume to possess representative credentials merely because a popular movement backed its restoration. The authority that the SC claims or the orders that it passes cannot be grounded in public expectations but must spring from the text of the law and the constitution. By definition, commitment to rule of law demands fidelity to legal texts, which is seen wanting in Article 184(3) jurisprudence of the SC.

(Concluded)

The writer is a lawyer based in Islamabad. Email: sattar@post.harvard.edu
Price-fixing fixation - Babar Sattar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

niaz said:


> If political questions are allowed to fester long enough they transform themselves into legal questions. In a polity where the system of governance crumbles, proliferation of legal disputes is natural. *And courts can&#8217;t be faulted for adjudicating legal disputes brought before them merely because they emerged from political questions*. It is indisputable that the Supreme Court has the final word in declaring rights and obligations of citizens and the state. It is also indisputable that the SC has the final word in interpreting the constitution. *But the fact that the SC is the ultimate arbiter of disputes and interpreter of the law does not mean it doesn&#8217;t get things wrong.*
> 
> *Critiquing the SC&#8217;s rulings neither amounts to questioning the validity nor the authority of the court. But just because rulings of the apex courts are binding doesn&#8217;t mean they are right. And just because the judiciary is vested with constitutional authority doesn&#8217;t mean it is being discharged unerringly*. The law being developed and the manner in which the judiciary approaches its constitutional mandate are matters of public importance that must be debated vigorously since it affects all of us.



Very very wise words.

Excellently said Mr Babbar Sattar.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistan produces first indigenous wind turbine - thenews.com.pk



> KARACHI: SZABIST has installed indigenously designed and locally fabricated first wind turbine of 6KVA at its Gharo Research Centre, according to an announcement on Friday.
> 
> &#8220;The turbine was fabricated in Pakistan by using almost 85 percent local components,&#8221; said Dr. Imran Amin, head of the project. &#8220;It costs around Rs1.2 million, which included fixed cost of the first produce.&#8221;
> 
> Dr Amin refused to give the cost estimates as the price has not been as yet. He, however, compared that one megawatt foreign made wind turbine cost $1 million, two megawatts $1.8-2 million and three megawatts wind turbine cost around $2.7 million.
> 
> One megawatt is equal to 1,000KVA.
> 
> The higher cost of wind turbine remained no more a hurdle in the way of wind power production in the world but its availability has come into question now, he said. &#8220;International producers of wind turbines are delivering a plant of 1.5-2MW in three years time from the date of booking.&#8221;
> 
> The local production of such technology would help Pakistan tap the available huge potential of 50,000MW through wind turbines. &#8220;Pakistan can produce up to 110,000MW wind power,&#8221; according to the estimates of world renowned agencies.
> 
> The wind turbine of 6KVA was designed and fabricated by the Centre for Renewable Energy Research (CRER) and headed by Dr Imran Amin and his team of engineers and technicians of SZABIST Karachi.
> 
> &#8220;The design of the wind turbine meets all the international standards and has been using the modern technologies available,&#8221; said Amin.
> 
> The composite blade design of a wind turbine is superior to most wind turbines available in the market and is also low cost. They were made of aerodynamics design and tested for around 30 months before installation.&#8221;


----------



## ghazi52

*Tight Gas production*

First ever Tight Gas Sale Purchase Agreement by Polskie Gornictwo Naftowe i Gazownictwo (PGNiG), Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) and Sui Southern Gas Company Limited (SSGCL) was signed on Tuesday.

The Kirthar Joint Venture, operated by PGNiG with PPL as its partner, is going to be the first production from a Tight Gas Reservoir in the petroleum history of Pakistan.

The agreement was signed in the presence of Dr. Asim Hussain Advisor to the Prime Minister on Petroleum and Natural Resources and Dr. Waqar Masood Secretary Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources.

Waldemar Woiciech Bak, Managing Director (MD) of PGNiG SA Pakistan Branch welcomed the Advisor Ministry of Petroleum Natural Resources, Secretary Petroleum, Managing Director SSGCL and his team for gracing this occasion.

Managing Director of PGNiG hoped that this was going to be the beginning of a new era of unconventional gas development and production in Pakistan.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr. Asim Hussain Advisor to the Prime Minister on Petroleum reiterated that the agreement was a significant step in the implementation of Pakistan&#8217;s Tight Gas Policy announced in 2011 for providing economically viable sources of energy.

He stressed that the Government of Pakistan has introduced incentives and investor friendly policies for boosting investment in the Oil and Gas sector for substantially bridging the Demand and Supply of Natural Gas gap.

He hoped that timely completion of Rehman project will increase the gas supply significantly. He assured POL&#8217;s full support in this endeavor.

MD SSGCL, Zuhair Siddiqui, appreciated JV partners for leading the industry in unconventional gas production and hoped that they will be bringing in more gas to the system in near future.

An agreement between PGNiG and SSGCL for construction / laying of 52 kms pipeline from PGNIG Rehman Field to Naing Value Assembly of SSGCL, District Dadu, Sindh was also signed on the occasion. SSGCL was awarded the contract for laying pipeline after a competitive tendering process.

The pipeline laying project is likely to be completed by April, 2013.
Gas sale-purchase agreement of Tight Gas production signed | DAWN.COM


----------



## A.Rafay

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Wapda implementing master plan*

Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) is implementing a master plan for optimal utilisation of the indigenous water and hydropower resources to supplement water for irrigated agriculture and add a good quantum of low cost hydel electricity to the national grid. 

Wapda Chairman Raghib Shah expressed these views while addressing a delegation of the 26th Air War Course of Pakistan Air Force War College, Karachi here at Wapda House on Thursday. The delegation was led by Air Commodore Nadeem Shujaat Khan. Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman said that a number of water and hydropower projects with cumulative water storage capacity of 12 million acre feet and power generation capacity of about 20,000 megawatt (MW) were under various stages of implementation (ie from construction to detailed engineering design). 

Besides adding 400 MW electricity to the system from the end of 2012 to the mid 2013, Wapda also plans to add 5,000 MW within next five years and another 14,000 MW by 2020 provided funds are made available for the purpose. This addition will be made through under-construction 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum and 106 MW-Golen Gol, 4,500 MW-Diamer Basha Dam, 1,410 MW-Tarbela fourth Extension, 4,320 MW Dasu, Mangla Upgradation Project, 7,100 MW Bunji, 740 MW-Munda, 84 MW-Kurram Tangi Dam, etc, he added. 

Responding to a question, the Chairman said the government was implementing multi-purpose Diamer Basha Dam as a priority project, because it would not only provide water for agriculture and help control floods but also generate low-cost hydel electricity. At present, the process to acquire land both in Gilgit Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is continuing, while the work on 14 local contracts is in full swing for construction of model villages for affectees, Wapda offices and colonies, contractor's camps, road, etc in the project area. 

Expression of Interest (EoI) had also been called for consultancy of the project, he further said. The Chairman also informed the delegation that the World Bank had shown interest to provide funds for Dasu Hydropower Project following completion of its detailed engineering designs in March 2013. 

Wapda learning from the past is actively perusing different options to arrange funds for its projects. Responding to another question regarding impact of climate change on water flows, Shah apprised the delegation that Wapda was setting up glacier monitoring system in high ranges of the glaciers for the purpose with support of the WB and other financial institutions and donor agencies. The delegation was further informed that a glacier monitoring system was already functioning in the low glacial ranges and providing useful data in this regard. 

Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Wapda implementing master plan | Business Recorder


----------



## A.Rafay

*Argentina to support development of CNG sector: envoy*

Ambassador of Argentina Rodolfo Martin Saravia has said that Argentina was ready to support Pakistan in development of Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) sector. He stated this during a meeting with the members and office-bearers of Sarhad Chamber of Commerce and Industry here on Thursday. Chamber's President Dr Mohammad Yousaf Sarwar, Vice Presidents Malik Ifitkhar Awan, Mohamamd Anees, and executive body members were also present. 

Both sides agreed to take joint steps for provision of clean drinking water in flood-hit areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and to further strengthen trade and economic ties between the two countries. The envoy said that huge investment opportunities existed in Pakistan particularly in hydel power generation and tourism sectors of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. 

He said that Argentina would carry out joint ventures with Pakistan in agriculture, renewable energy, pharmaceutical, textile, CNG buses, surgical goods, marble and other potential sectors. The Ambassador agreed with the chamber's proposals and suggestions for boosting trade and economic relations between Pakistan and Argentina. 

He assured that his country would extend every possible support to Sarhad Chamber for provision of clean drinking water to the flood-affected people of KP. Earlier, the chamber's chief asked the Argentina businesspeople to invest in hydel energy sector. He stressed the need for further strengthening economic and trade ties by easing visa regime between the two countries. 

Argentina to support development of CNG sector: envoy | Business Recorder


----------



## A.Rafay

*Norway for investment in Pak energy sector*

*LAHORE: Norwegian Ambassador to Pakistan Cecilie Landsverk has said that Pakistan is on the priority list of Norway with special focus on trade and investment and energy.*

The ambassador was talking to Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) President Farooq Iftikhar here at the LCCI on Friday. LCCI Senior Vice President Irfan Iqbal Sheikh, Vice President Mian Abuzar Shad, former Presidents Bashir A Baksh, Mian Misbahur Rehman, former senior vice president Tahir Javaid Malik, former vice president Saeeda Nazar and executive committee members also spoke on the occasion.

The ambassador said that since a second recession has hit Europe in recent years therefore there is a widespread understanding that Asia is the future of the world and many countries are fast developing their relations with Asia.

She said that Pakistan is very close to the hearts of the Norwegians as a large number of Pakistanis are residing in Norway and contributing to our welfare. The Ambassador said that Norway has good expertise in hydropower and it is ready to extend cooperation but an active engagement of authorities is absolutely necessary in this area of mutual interest. She said that Pakistan has fantastic potential, it can generate huge electricity through its hydropower resources to tackle energy shortfall.

Hydropower is the best way to bridge the gap between electricity generation and consumption which will improve the ratio of low-cost electricity in the system to stabilise the tariff, said Cecilie Landsverk.

She said that Norwegian investors are also interested in promising onshore and offshore gas sectors of Pakistan. Ms Landsverk advised Pakistani business community to focus on food chains and quality goods if it is interested in doing business in Norway. There exists great business possibilities but perception in West about Pakistan is not improving since last few years, which is blocking investment, she added. International business community is more concerned than they should be, she underlined.

The ambassador said that there is a need to make more concerted and sector-specific efforts to enhance economic cooperation between the two countries and Norway is ready to take all steps to expand its ties with Pakistan for socio-economic development of the country.

Speaking on the occasion, the LCCI president said that bilateral trade data reveals that both Norway and Pakistan have to raise their level of economic cooperation. He said that the current level of trade between the two countries is at the minimal level and has not made any significant headway over the last couple of years.

The LCCI president said that though the balance of trade is in favour of Pakistan but the volume of bilateral trade is required to be boosted up which reached just at $72.3 million in 2011. He hoped that direct interaction between the business communities of two countries can make it possible to cause quantum jump in trade figures.

Iftikhar said that Pakistan offers great opportunities to Norwegian investors to invest in areas such as energy, pharmaceuticals, oil and gas, food processing, pulp and paper products, chemicals, petroleum and petroleum products etc.

He said that in the last three months, the outflow of Norwegian investors in Pakistan was registered to be way more than inflow. He urged the ambassador to play some role in this regard. There is immense investment potential available in all sectors of economy. The LCCI president said that businesses community of the two countries should keep on exploring the opportunities of mutual interest. Business delegations composed of sector-specific participants or product-specific group of entrepreneurs should be organised on regular basis.

Pakistan&#8217;s exports to Norway include articles of apparel and clothing, leather garments, woven cotton fabrics, rice, sports goods and hosiery items etc. Pakistan&#8217;s imports from Norway comprise polymers of ethylene, antibiotics, ferrous waste and scrap, re-melting scrap ingots, refined copper and copper alloys, aluminum waste and scrap and natural polymers etc.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## SHAMK9

*500 villages to be illuminated with solar energy *
ISLAMABAD - More than 500 villages will be given electricity via solar energy, Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET) Director General Khalid Islam said on Friday.
Khalid Islam announced this at a briefing marking the inauguration a drive to encourage the production of high quality solar panels at the PCRET.
Science and Technology Minister Mir Changez Khan Jamali, the chief guest at the ceremony, said social and political struggle for economic development would not be possible without the active support and cooperation of research and development organisations. 
&#8220;The incumbent government is fully aware of the need to develop infrastructure for the science and technology department in order to encourage research and development institutions,&#8221; he said.
Science and Technology Additional Secretary Najeeb Khawar Awan said the PCRET had already initiated important programmes regarding the development of renewable energy technologies, including solar energy, wind mills and bio gas.
&#8220;The basic objective of this project is the upgrading of silicon crystal growing, the enhancement of the indigenous production of solar cells and modules up to 80kW per anum and the promotion of clean and renewable solar energy through the photovoltaic process,&#8221; he said. 
Photovoltaic (PV) is a clean and environment-friendly technology that converts the sun energy directly into electric power. 
The PCRET DG said during last five years, the PV sector had seen a growth rate of about 50 percent per year.
'Around 500 villages to be illuminated with solar energy' Pakistan Business


----------



## SHAMK9

*Work on 1,400MW Tarbela 4 to start early next year&#8217;*
Ministry of Water and Power (MoWP) Secretary Nargis Sethi along with senior officials of the ministry on Thursday visited Tarbela Dam and Power Generation Units to assess the hydel generation situation and take stock of the preparation made for the Tarbela 4 Power Generation unit of 1,400 megawatts (MW).

The secretary directed all the officials concerned, both at the ministry and Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA), and project management of Tarbela 4, to take extra measures and utilise their energies to start work on the project early next year. &#8220;After the successful operation of energy conservation drive and power distribution management phases, time has come when medium and long-term measures are taken to increase the affordable hydel generation capacity of the country,&#8221; Sethi said while talking to the officials at the project site.

She emphasised the authorities concerned with hydel generation to start survey of other hydel projects and identify additional power generation prospects. 

This, she said would add more megawatts power to the national grid at affordable cost.

The secretary also directed the Tarbela general manager to complete maintenance of the generation units during the low water season to increase their generation efficiency for the coming months. 

She also urged them to focus on using modern techniques of regulating the water releases to produce maximum power with less water wastage. During the visit, Sethi was also briefed on the status of educational institutions under the supervision of WAPDA.

She directed improvement in their physical structure and academic standards. She also directed to focus on the girls education in the area. The secretary was apprised about the current water flow, storage and power generation at the site. She was apprised that the generation capacity has been maintained at a reasonable level to provide valuable power to the national grid.

Regarding the starting of work on Tarbela 4 project of 1400 MW, the meeting was apprised that it would be started by early next year as all formalities for its financing are at final stage. 

It is financed by the World Bank and it would be built by employing the state of the art excavators and other high tech machinery. There will be no additional displacement due to the project as it would be built at a site, which is redundant since more than two decades. It would also offer large number of employment opportunities to the people of the surrounding areas. The secretary also visited the Tarbela Barrage Site and took briefing on the modus operandi of the system. She appreciated the work force working day and night serving the nation and urged them to increase the level of coordination to enhance the efficiency of the system.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan: PEC takes steps for solar power generation*

*ISLAMABAD, Jan. 23 -- An on-grid solar power generation system of 178 KW, installed at Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) has set precedence as a role model for defining procedures and strategy at the national level for on-grid solar power generation.*
This project is first of its kind in the country, as the excess electricity will be delivered to the national grid under Feed-In-Tariff regime. PEC spokesperson, Mahmood Rehmani told that the project will prove an effective measure to overcome the energy shortage, emphasising on solar power,for which there is big scope with relatively less investment. "We took many initiatives in terms of energy efficiency within PEC". Energy audit of the main building of PEC was conducted and retrofitting was undertaken by replacing heavy lighting fixtureers, using maximum day light by putting clear glass partitions and windows, Mahmood Rehmani said. Last year, PEC undertook lighting transformation. LEDs and energy efficient lights were installed to achieve lighting efficiency. The lighting load was reduced from 46KW to only 5 KW through this initiative which saved electricity enough to light 50 houses. The government under PMISP has extended a grant of Rs 75 million to PEC. Under the project, PEC is installing 500 watt to 5 Kilowatt stand alone solar power systems at various engineering universities, commercial areas and religious places. The aim of the project is to spread awareness and popularise renewable sources of energy in Pakistan. 

Pakistan: PEC takes steps for solar power generation - Power Engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

ISLAMABAD, Jan 23: The Council of
Common Interests (CCI) approved on
Wednesday a new 600MW power
project at Jamshoro. The plant will use
a mix of imported and Thar coal and
will be set up with a $900 million loan
from the Asian Development Bank.
A meeting of the CCI presided over by
Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf
constituted an inter-provincial committee
to investigate provincial governments
complaints of over-billing by power
companies and clear undisputed
electricity arrears.
It approved regularisation of services of
105,000 lady health workers.
Federal ministers for communications,
science and technology, inter-provincial
coordination and railways, chief ministers
of Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhawa,
Governor of Balochistan and Punjab law
minister, who represented the chief
minister, and provincial chief secretaries
attended the meeting.
An official said because of reservations of
the ADB, the CCI decided to start the
600MW power plant with 80 per cent
imported coal and 20 per cent Thar coal
and gradually increase the content of Thar
coal when it was able to enhance
supplies.
The ADB, which is providing $900 million
for increasing coal based-power
generation, had expressed reservations
on a government decision to utilise its
loan for development of Thar coal and
subsequent power generation. The bank
observed that setting up the Jamshoro
plant based on domestic coal was
economically not viable as it had
approved the financing of power plants to
be run on imported coal.
It was, therefore, decided to start the
project with larger imported coal content
and gradually increase supplies from Thar.
Water and Power Secretary Nargis Sethi
and chief of Genco Holding Company
Naveed Ismail were not available for
comment.
The meeting was informed that while
ADBs assistance would help utilise Thar
coal at Jamshoro plant the Japan
International Cooperation Agency had
also expressed interest in construction of
the power plant and laying power
transmission lines from Thar to Matiari.
The prime minister took notice of slow
progress on an earlier direction of the CCI
to the water and power ministry to ask
generation companies to enter into an
agreement with the Thar Coal Energy
Board and directed that the arrangement
should be finalised within seven
days.
Prime Minister Ashraf also directed the
ministry of finance to immediately
process the Sindh governments request
to provide sovereign guarantees to a
Chinese firm interested in mining Thar
coal and setting up a power plant. The
finance ministry told the meeting that the
issue of sovereign guarantee would be
taken up for approval at the next meeting
of the Economic Coordination Committee
of the cabinet.
The meeting was informed that
outstanding electricity bills stood in access
of Rs426 billion, including Rs93 billion
against provincial governments. The
provincial governments complained about
over-billing.
The CCI constituted a committee
comprising Minister for Religious Affairs
Syed Khurshid Shah and Finance Minister
Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh and chief
ministers of the provinces concerned to
reconcile figures, resolve disputes over
over-billing and put in place a timeline for
clearance of arrears. The provinces were
asked to clear the undisputed amounts to
improve cash flows in the power sector.
The prime minister said the issues of
receivables was important because the
federal government had injected Rs186
billion into the power sector this year and
unless the provinces and consumers paid
the bills it would be difficult to maintain
power supply.
The meeting regularised services of
105,000 lady health workers. It was
decided that the federal government
would bear the financial cost  salaries
and other expenses  till 2015 after which
they would be taken care of by the
provinces.
The CCI directed the provinces to take
steps for timely payment of dues to
sugarcane growers.
The prime minister informed the meeting
that the decision to impose governors
rule in Balochistan had been taken after
consultations with all stakeholders and it
was based on consensus. In view of the
deteriorating security situation, Article
234 of the Constitution was invoked and
governors rule was imposed in
Balochistan, he said.


----------



## AhmadBilal

What is main role of WAPDA in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Nandipur power project: Pakistan to finance plant through local banks*







ISLAMABAD: 
The government has decided to borrow Rs23 billion from domestic banks to finance the construction of the 425-megawatt Nandipur power project &#8211; a step taken after a consortium of foreign banks led by the Chinese backed out of its financing commitment.
According to a senior government official, the government will take Rs23 billion in loans from banks against sovereign guarantees compared to the total financing requirement of Rs57 billion.
In March 2009, the consortium, comprising BNP Paribas and Export-Import Bank of China, had signed a Buyer Credit Facility Agreement worth $150.151 million with Northern Power Generation Company Limited for the combined cycle power project at Nandipur, near Gujranwala.
&#8220;The Ministry of Water and Power will seek the approval of the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) in its upcoming meeting for issuing government guarantees to the banks,&#8221; the official said.
Arrangements have also been finalised with the Chinese contractor to push ahead with the project. The main engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor is a leading Chinese company, Dongfang Electric Corporation, with a sub-contractor GE France.
The ECC, in a meeting held in the first week of July 2012, had already approved an increase in sovereign guarantees from Rs5.3 billion to Rs19.1 billion in favour of local banks as a stopgap arrangement until foreign loans came.
The ECC has also waived demurrage and detention charges totalling Rs856.5 million on the machinery, imported for the project and stuck at the Karachi Port.
Earlier, the Chinese contractor had served a notice on the government, asking it to scrap the contract for the project because of delay in work. During negotiations, the Chinese company sought compensation for the losses it suffered during the two years when the machinery remained stuck at the port.
The machinery worth $85 million has been awaiting clearance for quite a long time. &#8220;Now, the issue with the Chinese contractor has been settled and it has agreed to carry out physical work if funds are released,&#8221; an official said.
The Supreme Court had also taken notice of the delay in executing the Nandipur project. A judicial commission, constituted by the Supreme Court, held the law ministry responsible for deferring work for long.
The Ministry of Water and Power had sought legal opinion on foreign guarantees from the Ministry of Law in the contract with the Chinese firm, but the summary remained pending with the law ministry for two years from March 2010 to March 2012. According to the original plan, the project had to be completed in April 2011.

Nandipur power project: Pakistan to finance plant through local banks &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Cyberian

121 MW Allai Khwar project put on mechanical run
_Tuesday, February 19, 2013

Staff Report_

*LAHORE*: *The Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) completed the 121 megawatts (MW) Allai Khwar Hydropower Project on Monday and put it on mechanical run, however, it will start electricity generation on trial basis by the end of this month.*

The commercial generation is expected to start during first week of March. Allai Khwar Hydropower Project has been constructed on Allai Khwar, a tributary of Indus River in district Battagram of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. Main components of the project include 88-metre long and 51-metre high concrete dam, 2.3-kilometre long steel-lined tunnel, power house comprising two generating units of 61.5 MW each, at record design head of 687 metres and a switchyard. Environment-friendly Allai Khwar Hydropower Project generates 560 million units of low-cost hydel electricity per annum, resulting in saving millions of dollars on the corresponding generation of costly thermal energy. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at about Rs 4.5 billion.

*Allai Khwar is the second of the three high-head hydropower projects, which has gone operational. The other two include the 72 MW Khan Khwar and the 130 MW Duber Khwar Hydropower projects. The Khan Khwar Hydropower Project has already been completed in November 2010 while the third Duber Khwar Hydropower Project is nearing completion.*

Allai Khwar Hydropower Project is a part of least-cost energy generation plan of WAPDA being executed on priority to cope with the increasing needs of electricity and water in the country. Under the plan, WAPDA is working on 26 large and medium-sized projects with cumulative electricity generation capacity of 21,000 MW and water storage capacity of 13 million acre feet (MAF). Of these projects, six multipurpose schemes with power generation capacity of over 400 MW and water storage capacity of 1.23 MAF will be completed in next two to three months.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Coal-based power plant : Burj Power, Harbin Electric ink accord for 500MW plant
_Saturday, February 23, 2013_

*KARACHI*: Taking an initiative for low cost power generation, *Burj Power Corp (Burj) is developing the first phase of a 500 (4x125) megawatts (MW) power plant at Port Qasim Karachi.* 

Burj Power is a UAE based power project development and advisory firm developing projects in key markets of Middle East, Asia and Africa. It is also developing three wind power projects in Pakistan. The Company is a part of the Burj Capital Group, which is also involved in investment banking, retail, agriculture, and oil and gas sectors. 

The agreement included the formal engagement of Harbin Electric International Co Ltd (Harbin) by Burj as the technical partner in the development of the project. Harbin is one of the biggest power engineering, manufacturing and construction groups in China and has a proven track record of EPC and related supplies/manufacturing for thermal and renewable power plants internationally. 

Harbin has an established base of over 30,000 MW of thermal power plants and was also the EPC contractor of recently completed Bin Qasim CCPP that was producing 560 MW for Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC). 

The Port Qasim Authority has reserved the land for the project near its upcoming coal and clinker terminal. This project will not only bring employment in the area but will also provide long-term business to the coal terminal. *The first phase of 125 MW is being discussed with KESC, which will likely purchase electricity from the power plant.* This will help Karachi in reducing the cost of power as well as its shortage in the city. The project will utilise latest pollution control technology to minimise emissions. The project was welcomed by all who were present as a significant step for bringing foreign investment into Pakistan in a sector that would help this country achieve its real potential. 

Shahzad Qasim CEO of Burj Power said, &#8220;Using coal as a fuel for power generation is essential to bring down the cost of electricity in the country. Burj Power hopes to make a contribution in this effort.&#8221;

Saad Zaman Chairman of Burj Capital said, &#8220;We are pleased to be one of the early movers in promoting a coal fired power project in Pakistan. Bringing down energy cost is a key issue and we do need to focus on diversifying our energy fuel mix and on moving away from fuel oil dependency&#8221;

Ge Xin CMO of Harbin said, &#8220;Harbin is pleased to have signed the document to become a member of the team being led by Burj Power to develop this important power project for Pakistan.&#8221; staff report

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\02\23\story_23-2-2013_pg5_6


----------



## Cyberian

KESC to invest $500m in coal plants
_Thursday February 21, 2013_





Workers walk on a heap of coal at a stockyard of an underground coal mine. &#8212; Reuters Photo

*ISLAMABAD*: KESC would invest about $500 million for setting up of coal-based power plants, improvement in transmission and distribution systems in Karachi during the next five years, said Tabish Gohar, chairman, KESC board of directors here on Thursday.

A five-member KESC delegation briefed the Minister for Water and Power, Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar, on plans to improve power supply situation in Karachi.

*Mr Gohar said that the Bin Qasim power plant would be converted on imported and local coal to generate 400MW cheaper electricity with an investment of $300 million.

The conversion plan would take almost 20 months to complete.

The KESC would spend $80 million on conversion of gas-based plants on combined cycle, while $80 million would be spent on smart grid station that would help improvement and transmission system.*

The KESC chairman said that due to investment plan, the power system in Karachi would improve, and power thefts and line losses would be checked.

He also briefed the minister on outsourcing of some of its feeders and future plans to meet the electricity requirements.

KESC to invest $500m in coal plants | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Cyberian

Early completion of 1,000MW wind power projects urged
_Wednesday, February 27, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: Federal Minister for Water and Power Ahmed Mukhtar has directed to expedite completion of 1,000 megawatts (MW) wind power generation projects so that cheaper electricity could be added in the national grid at the earliest.

Presiding over 26th Board meeting of Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) he said electricity generation from indigenous resources was priority of the government and various steps have been taken to attract investment in this sector. 

Upfront tariff has already been given to the wind power projects and same is being announced for solar projects.

The Board took up various points of agenda and approved grid code for wind power projects. *As per new grid code the share of wind power generation has been increased from 5 percent to 20 percent in the national grid energy mix. 

The meeting was informed one more wind project of 50 MW has been completed and on test run to be inaugurated next month.* Three projects of 150 MW are under construction while 12 projects of 1100 MW would achieve financial close by 2013-14. The meeting approved merger of three wind power projects of 30 MW.

The meeting appreciated all the officials of the AEDB who performed their role in the completion of wind power projects. The meeting appreciated the performance of AEDB for expediting the wind and solar power projects. staff report

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\02\27\story_27-2-2013_pg5_2


----------



## Cyberian

NESPAK wins $500m Afghan dam project
_Thursday, February 28, 2013_

*LAHORE*: NESPAK a state organisation of consulting engineers has achieved a breakthrough by securing a dam project in Afghanistan. 

According to a press release on Wednesday, NESPAK is the first Pakistani firm, which would design the dam on the Farah River in Bakhshabad. The representatives of the Ministry of Water and Energy government of Afghanistan and NESPAK signed the contract agreement of the project. 

*The $500 million Bakhshabad (Farah Rud) Dam Project consists of a dam, a powerhouse, appurtenant structures, a barrage 60 kilometers downstream of the Dam, left and right main irrigation canals and irrigation command area.* NESPAK will provide services for detailed design, tender drawings and preparation of bidding documents. 

The Ministry of Water and Energy Afghanistan has termed the project as the first of its kind by a Pakistani company in Afghanistan. The dam will be financed by the Afghan government funds, once completed the project is expected to meet all the irrigation and energy needs of Farah province.

*The Dam&#8217;s storage capacity will be more than one billion cubic meters. At the same time, it can irrigate more than 68,000 acres of agricultural land and produce about 27 megawatts of electricity, which can meet the electricity needs of Farah province,* said Muhammad Ismail Khan Minister of Energy and Water Afghanistan. 

It is a great honour for Pakistan NESPAK has won this mega project through an international open competition, which shows Company&#8217;s recognition as a world-class consultant, not only in Pakistan but abroad as well. 

About 545 large, medium and small dams will be built or refurbished across Afghanistan. About 111 of these dams are a priority for the Ministry. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Koreans offered to invest in power sector
_Friday, March 01, 2013

Staff Report _

*ISLAMABAD*: Federal Minister for Water and Power Ahmed Mukhtar has offered Korean investors to invest in the hydro power, coal and wind power projects as government would cooperate and facilitate them in all respect. 

During a meeting with investor&#8217;s delegation of Republic of South Korea during he appreciated the Koreans for showing their interest to invest in the power sector. He said Pakistan had great potential of 60,000 megawatts (MW) in the hydropower generation. The private investors have been invited to invest in the identified hydel projects. Pakistan was now focusing on indigenous resources to generate cheap electricity. The work on number of hydel power and water storage projects was in progress. The Korean was offered to invest in 590 MW Mahal Hydropower, through ICB and also invest in 840 MW Suki Kinari hydropower, 640 MW Azad Pattan, 1500 MW Chakoti Hattian hydropower and other projects as equity and EPC contractor. 

The Minister said there was no law and order problem for investors and assured to give complete security. He said the government would support the Korean investors and welcome their investment in the water and power sector projects.

*Korean companies were already working in different water and power sector projects and more investors were keen to invest here in Pakistan.* Koreans have expressed their keen interest to invest in hydropower and water sector projects in Pakistan and mutual cooperation in various other projects, the delegation observed.

*He said hydel power projects of 9053 MW would be completed by 2020.* He said the incentive based policy is profitable for investors. The Korean business delegations include representatives of KEC, Dosan, Sanbu Construction, Samsung C&T and KEPCO.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

German solar company investing in Pakistan
_Saturday, March 02, 2013

Staff Report_

*ISLAMABAD*: Represent-atives of a German solar company DEQ-SYS GmbH, a subsidiary of Energiequelle GmbH, which is based in the state of Brandenburg visited Lahore and Islamabad from February 23 to March 1, 2013.

The Company designs, plans and installs turnkey wind turbines, biogas systems, solar power plants and substations for grid feeding eco-friendly power.

*Meeting with stakeholders of the Punjab government and signing an accord over 400 megawatts solar energy,* the delegation visited the Embassy and exchanged views with PPIB (Public Power and Infrastructure Board), Germany&#8217;s Development Agency GIZ and KfW Development Bank as well as with other German companies being active in the renewable energy sector.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\03\02\story_2-3-2013_pg5_6


----------



## Cyberian

Hungary, Pak enjoying good ties: Istvan
_Monday, 04 March 2013_






*SIALKOT*: *Hungarian Ambassador to Pakistan Istvan Szabo said on Monday that Hungary and Pakistan were enjoying good biletral ties.

Addressing the members of Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) here, he revealed that we had invested $ 1.4 billion in Pakistan's energy sector* while the volume of trade was $ 56 million dollars.

The Ambassador said that we were making efforts for sharing information regarding trade and commerce between all trade bodies including chambers for enhancing bilateral trade volume between the two countries, adding that Pakistan was important for Hungary.

Speaking on the occasion, President Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) Sheikh Abdul Majid said there was wide scope for economic cooperation between the two countries in various areas including energy, sports goods, textile, surgical instruments, adding that Pakistan was good investment destination which should be availed by the Hungarian investors.

Hungary, Pak enjoying good ties: Istvan


----------



## Cyberian

Gas pipeline from Iran not a threat to any country: Zardari
_Monday March 4, 2013_






Highlighting Pakistan&#8217;s growing energy needs and defending its right to explore low-cost solutions on immediate basis, President Asif Ali Zardari has told the world that the gas pipeline agreement with Iran is not against any other country.

While inaugurating three different energy projects from the Governor&#8217;s House on Monday, Zardari said the energy projects, as well as the gas pipeline with Iran, should be seen as measures to overcome the power shortfall prevailing in the country.

*The three projects inaugurated on Monday include the Prem Nagar Dry Port project of Pakistan Railways, the Allai Khwar hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and the Jinnah hydropower project in Punjab.*

The inaugural ceremony was attended by Punjab Governor Ahmad Mahmood, Federal Minister for Water and Power Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar, Federal Minister for Railways Haji Ghulam Ahmad Bilour, members of parliament and Punjab Assembly, chairman of the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA), members of the civil society and high-ranking officials.

*GAS PIPELINE*: 

Presidential Spokesman Senator Farhatullah Babar said that Zardari, while highlighting the country&#8217;s growing energy needs for accelerating national growth, said that Pakistan needed to exploit all available resources particularly the low-cost hydropower projects, in addition to exploring the ways and means to import power and energy from its neighbouring countries. The president said that Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project was one such endeavour, which would be formally launched on March 11.

The president said that Pakistan was a sovereign country and had every right to pursue projects in national interest, adding that it did not intend to offend anyone. He said that Pakistan was an active player in contributing to world peace and stability. He said that the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline should be viewed purely in the context of meeting national energy needs. He hoped that the critics of the project would consider Pakistan&#8217;s energy needs.

*HYDROPOWER PROJECTS*:

The president said that with the addition of the Allai Khwar hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and Jinnah hydropower project in Punjab, the energy shortfall would be mitigated to some extent.

*He said the government had drawn up plans to not only meet the current electricity needs, but to cater for future needs as well, and was working on over two dozen hydropower projects across the country in this regard.

These include mega projects like Bhasha Dam, Neelum-Jhelum, Dasu and Tarbela 4th Extension Project, he said, adding that Gomal Zam Dam, Satpara Dam, Dubair Khwar and Jabban hydropower projects were nearing completion. Zardari said that after completion, these projects would provide 21,000 megawatts of additional electricity, and would store 13 million acre feet of water. &#8220;This will bring down the cost of manufacturing and make Pakistani products more competitive in the global market,&#8221; he said.*

*DRY PORT*:

Inaugurating the dry port, Zardari said that it was a bold initiative of Pakistan Railways to enter vigorously into public-private partnership. The setting up of dry ports and provision of dedicated rolling stock to the private sector to operate freight trains is a bold initiative, he said.

He complimented the Railways for starting public-private partnership in vital areas including operating passenger trains and providing track access to the private sector for freight operations. He said that the addition of a dry port equipped with state-of-the-art facilities at Prem Nagar would almost double the existing capacity from four to seven million tonnes per annum. He advised the Railways management to plough the profit back into the project to further improve and expand its existing operations to meet growing demands for new tracks and extending platforms and loading areas.

He said that the private sector, by its efficient and cost-effective operations, innovative techniques and best management practices, was fully capable of producing quality goods and services, which are also cost effective. He said that the private sector was considered an engine of growth the world over, whereas the public sector plays the role of facilitator and regulator.

He said that in Pakistan too, efforts were being made to delegate the public sector the role of facilitator and regulator, which should venture only in areas dominated by concerns for public service instead of making big profits.

The president commended DP World, Premier Mercantile Services, and Pakistan Railways for entering into partnership. He said that the Prem Nagar dry port should be developed as a model hub for more such ports for inland container traffic throughout the country to reduce congestion within and near cities.

He also congratulated Minister for Railways Haji Ghulam Bilour and Minister for Water and Power Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar and their teams, and praised the work and dedication of Chinese and Austrian project consultants and contractors, who he said rendered valuable assistance in the completion of these projects and hoped that the remaining projects would also be completed expeditiously.

Gas pipeline from Iran not a threat to any country: Zardari | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Cyberian

&#8216;Uplift projects worth Rs 260bn completed in southern Punjab&#8217;
_Tuesday, March 05, 2013_

*LAHORE*: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said that the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government completed development projects worth Rs 260 billion during the last five years in southern Punjab, which are six times more than the amount spent by the previous government. 

Addressing a ceremony to distribute laptops among more than 4,000 students at the auditorium of Islamia University Bahawalpur, the chief minister said that the Punjab government had spent Rs 111 billion on education throughout the province, whereas the previous government spent only Rs 11 billion. 

He said that an investment of Rs 50 billion had been made during last five years in Bahawlapur division, under which Daanish Schools in Rahim Yar Khan, Chishtian and Hasilpur; women colleges; flyovers; mobile hospitals; network of roads; 410-bed District Headquarter Hospital Bahawalpur; and other welfare projects had been completed. 

Addressing the students, Shahbaz disclosed that laptops worth Rs 8 billion had been distributed among 225,000 students on merit during the last two years. &#8220;If only five percent [of the recipients] became Arfa Karim, the destiny of Pakistan will change.&#8221;

He said that investment on youth would create a new Pakistan and &#8220;these students will develop a formula to eliminate corruption through these laptops&#8221;.

Shahbaz said that all projects, including the Metro Bus Service of international standard, laptops, Ujala Programme and solar energy system, had been presented to the Transparency International for an impartial audit. He said that if corruption of even a single penny was proved, he and all government departments would be accountable to the nation. 

He said that *the PML-N government, with the collaboration of Germany, had started a 400MW solar energy project with an investment of $1.5 billion in Cholistan, which would start production within one-and-a-half years. *

The CM said that if the provincial government could take steps for the elimination of load shedding with foreign investment for the welfare of the masses, why the Centre was sleeping during the last five years. He said that youth were builders of the nation and &#8220;these shining stars will bring the country out of darkness and restore its image in the comity of nations by taking correct decisions in the upcoming election.&#8221;

Shahbaz said that development projects launched in Punjab were started in Bahawalpur, which proved that the government had paid special attention to southern Punjab. 

He said that the country&#8217;s current rulers ha made the government a beggar, but the PML-N would change all that. &#8220;We should pledge that such a leadership would be elected in the upcoming election that breaks the begging bowl and be answerable to the people.&#8221; 

Later, the CM inaugurated the Civil Hospital completed at a cost of Rs 3 billion. Addressing on the occasion, he said that the hospital equipped with latest treatment facilities was a gift to the people of Bahawalpur. 

He said that every penny looted by the rulers in the centre would be recovered. He reiterated that if an opportunity was given, Nawaz Sharif and his government would eliminate darkness.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Int&#8217;l co vows to address energy scarcity by employing latest tech
_Tuesday, March 05, 2013

Staff Report_

*ISLAMABAD*: An international energy solutions company based in Europe is gearing up to help the local business community by offering latest and low cost energy solutions in Pakistan.

*Saeed Zuberi CEO of Tameer Energy a group company of Tameer Foundation said his Company intended to introduce state-of-the-art technology developed by National Aeronauticsand Space Administration (NASA) engineers.

The technology has not been employed anywhere in the world which I wanted to introduce in collaboration with Planetary Power Incorp, a US-based company working on cutting-edge technology in the energy sector, he said.*

Saeed Zuberi accompanying by Angus Jackson Director Planetary Power visited the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry told the business community more solar energy reaches the earth&#8217;s surface in two hours than the total energy consumed by humans in an entire year.

Among other projects Tameer Foundation is credited with its reconstruction efforts after the floods of 2010 and 2011.

With the right technology solar energy is easy to capture and use, our ability to harness the sun&#8217;s energy is crucial for our civilisation&#8217;s survival as well as current and future prosperity.

Our hybrid technology is highly dependable which can cut electricity and maintenance costs by 50 percent while it can be monitored and controlled through satellite, landline or a mobile phone, he explained.

The ultra-modern diesel and solar powered electricity generation units can be installed in villages with no access to national power grid and small businesses, which are easily upgradeable, he added.

He informed he had a detailed meeting with energy officials of the federal and provincial governments whose response was encouraging.

Angus Jackson said we would like to use Pakistan as a production hub for his Company&#8217;s units workable with any fuel and at any altitude, which would not only help masses overcome energy issues but would also initiate exports to regional markets.

Pakistan is best suited for such operations as what we see in media about this country in west is contrary to the situation, said Jackson.

Zafar Bakhtawari President ICCI said construction of Kalabagh Dam could have addressed the issue, which was put on the backburner while pace of development on the other mega projects is unsatisfactory.

Anyone who can help us address energy issue will be our friend and hero while those pushing country to darkness could never be our friends as they contribute to the sufferings of communities and commerce.

Malik Sohail and others members of FPCCI said we want power with unmatched efficiency without the compromises associated with traditional renewable.

We welcome the initiative to bridge gap between renewable energy and fossil fuel powered power plants and assured all out cooperation to the visiting experts, said Sohail.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

PPL clinches 11 exploration blocks
_Tuesday, March 12, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: Aligned with its aggressive exploration programme to optimise production and reserves replenishment of hydrocarbons, Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) won provisional grant of 11 strategically fit exploration blocks offered in the latest bidding round held on March 10 at the Directorate General of Petroleum Concessions, Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources, Islamabad, it was learnt on Monday. 

The blocks won by PPL are located variously in Sindh, Punjab and Balochistan. The company has committed a total of 6,445 work units, which translate into a minimum financial obligation of $64.45 million, though actual investment would be significantly higher on discharging the work commitment.

To engage a multinational exploration and production (E&P) company in the bidding round, PPL submitted two joint bids with OMV (Pakistan) Exploration GmbH. Notably, the Austrian E&P company will operate one of the two blocks, marking a first in recent years that a multinational E&P has ventured into the country as operator, a move likely to draw more multinationals to the local E&P sector. (PPL was instrumental in bringing OMV to Pakistan during the 1989 bid round and has since partnered with the company in successful ventures, including Sawan, Miano, Latif and Tajjal fields.) 

Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources offered 58 exploration blocks in the latest bidding round. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

WAPDA initiates Rs 8.6bn water logging project
_Saturday, March 16, 2013_

*LAHORE*: *Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) on Friday said Muzaffar Garh Canal Lining Project has been started to control water logging in Muzaffar Garh district of Punjab province. Lining of Muzaffar Garh Canal and other remedial measures would be completed in two years with an estimated cost of Rs 8.66 billion. 

The former Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani and Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar jointly performed groundbreaking of the project.* WAPDA Chairman Syed Raghib Shah was also present on the occasion. Ms Khar said the project would significantly contribute towards socio-economic uplift of the people by boosting agriculture and reducing poverty in the area. Counting on the advantages, she said annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs 1.68 billion. The twin menace of water logging and salinity has been on the rise in Muzaffar Garh district due to excessive seepage from Muzaffar Garh and Taunsa-Panjnad Link canals since completion of Taunsa Barrage in 1958, depriving the people of their cultivable land. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Making energy from waste : 25 MW Rachna Power Plant on the cards
_Saturday, March 16, 2013

Staff Report _

*LAHORE*: *National Industrial Parks (NIP) Development and Management Company has decided to establish a 25 megawatt (MW) power generation plant based on municipal and agro waste besides local coal or combination of these fuels for the electricity requirement of the industries at the Rachna Industrial Park on the main Lahore-Sheikhupura Road.

The Rachna Power Plant will be the first-ever power unit to be developed on the basis of waste as a source of energy.* The plants primary fuel will be Refused Derive Fuel (RDF) prepared from a mixture of municipal solid wastes and agro wastes, while the coal would be used as a backup fuel. 

The technology of an integrated recovery of recyclable materials and production of the refused derive fuel will be adopted for this power plant.

The concept of the modern waste to energy plant has been proposed for the Rachna Power Plant, which is very different from the old incinerators due to the technological progress of the last decade. 

Chief Executive Officer Mohsin Syed at NIP meeting in which investors of the Rechna Industrial Park were also present said the municipal solid waste of Lahore and surrounding area and the agro wastes, which including rice husk, corn and wood waste of the adjoining areas would be collected and transported to recycle it into a real fuel that could be easily stored, transported and efficiently burned at the plant site within the premises of the Rachna Industrial Park.

*He said the power generation complex was proposed to consist of one unit of 6 MW and two units of 11 MW each with total gross capacity of the 28 MW and the net capacity at site would be 25.5 MW* to provide operational flexibility and reliability in case of shut down of one or more units.

The power generation facility would be located within the premises of the Rachna Industrial Park located at 7.5 kilometers (km) Lahore-Sheikhupura Road on the Upper Chenab Canal. *The site is at the distance of 18 km from theLahore-Shekhupura Motorway Interchange, 24 km from the Lahore city centre and 40 km from the Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore and an area of 10 acres has already been earmarked for the power generation complex at the Rachna Industrial Park, the NIP chief explained.*

The aim of the Rachna power project is to reduce pollution, preserve the fossil fuel, reduce the greenhouse gases and protect the ozone layer by utilizing the wastes collected from the cities of Lahore, Sheikhupura and surrounding areas for power generation, he said. For environmental standpoint, the Rachna Power Plant will be highly desirable.

The project will be designed on the basis of zero discharge by installing an on-site evaporation pond and air emission from the plant would meet quality standards prevailing anywhere in the world. Emission will be much lower than the World Banks guidelines due to the use of Circulating Fluidised Bed combustion with lime dosing to neutralise any SO2 emission. Socially, the project will be providing job opportunities to the people of the area, he concluded.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Meeting with financers of hydropower projects
&#8216;Govt will complete 1,205 MW hydropower projects in time&#8217; 
_Tuesday, March 19, 2013

Staff Report_

*ISLAMABAD*: The government will complete the Neelum-Jhelum, Golen Gol and Dubair Khawar hydropower projects within the stipulated time frame and resolve the issues related to any of these projects.

This assurance was given by the Ministry of Water and Power Secretary Sikander Ahmed Rai while chairing a meeting with visiting Joint Supervisory Mission (JSM) of lead financers of three hydropower projects on Monday. The consortium includes representatives from Islamic Development Bank, Saudi Fund Development, Kuwait Fund Development and OPEC. The meeting was also attended by Ministry of Water and Power additional secretary, WAPDA chairman and senior officials of Neelum-Jhelum, Golen Gol and Dubair Khawar projects and Ministry of Water and Power.

Rai said that the government has also allocated funds for the projects and financial support of the donors would help to complete the project in time. He said that the progress on three projects was being reviewed and monitored regularly. Pakistan is facing energy shortage and timely completion of these projects would help to bridge the gap between demand and supply.

*Earlier, the WAPDA chairman briefed the JSM that Khan Khwar hydropower project of 72 megawatts (MW) and Allai Khwar hydropower project of 122 MW have been completed. The remaining three projects of 1,205 MW will be completed as per their schedule. Dubair Khwar hydropower project will be completed by June this year,* Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project of 969 MW by 2016 and Golen Gol project of 106 MW would be completed by 2015. He also informed that the government has recently approved Rs 24 billion for Neelum-Jhelum project. He said that 47 percent work on tunnel boring has been completed on Neelum-Jhelum project.

The JSM appreciated the progress on three projects and stated that the consortium of financers would continue its support for energy projects. The JSM would also visit the sites of all the three projects to review the progress.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

MOL enters into Ghauri exploration block of Pakistan
_Tuesday, March 19, 2013_

*KARACHI*: MOL Pakistan has signed a farm out agreement with Mari Petroleum Company Limited (MPCL) to acquire 30 percent interest in the Ghauri exploration block in Pakistan.

MOL has already a well-established presence in TAL Block in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) and Margala Blocks in northern Pakistan. Ghauri block is a promising exploration opportunity and lies close to MOL Pakistans Margala blocks. Ghauri block is operated by MPCL with 35 percent interest; the other partner Pakistan Petroleum Limited also has 35 percent interest. MOL is partner with MPCL in Karak block as well.

*Ghauri block is in its first exploration phase and the consortium intends to drill the first exploration well this year.* Based on evaluations the potential hydrocarbon is oil and natural gas. The transaction is subject to the approval of Pakistani government.

Jozsef Molnar Group Chief Executive Officer said, In line with the exploration driven growth strategy of MOL, we continuously monitor new upstream investment opportunities. We are proud to deepen our cooperation with MPCL, a well-known partner from several projects. 

This increases MOL groups presence in Pakistan, where we had great success in the Tal block, one of the main strategic target areas of the Group. We believe the exploration wells in Ghauri block will also bring us successes, he added.

Juhasz Ferenc Managing Director/CEO MOL Pakistan said this was a great moment of pride and happiness for the Company Ghauri block should not only prove a good investment opportunity for the company in Pakistan but would also strengthen our already joint working relations and cooperation with MPCL, a partner and operator of Karak Block. 

This would also increase our stakes in Pakistan and we hope to succeed like we have previously, he added. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan calls for TAPIs early implementation
_Thursday, March 21, 2013_

*ASHGABAT*: President Asif Ali Zardari said Pakistans bilateral relations with Afghanistan were the most important component of its shared quest for peace and stability in the region. He was talking to Afghan President Hamid Karzai, here in the capital of Turkmenistan, while joining other world leaders at the international Nowruz Festival.

The President said Pakistan was fully committed to long term peace and stability in Afghanistan. He said the release of Taliban prisoners by Pakistan was done on the request of the Afghan High Peace Council. He said it was a demonstration of Pakistans sincere support for the reconciliation efforts of the Afghan government. 

The President said Pakistan was sincere in its endeavours and fully supports an Afghan led and owned reconciliation process.

President Asif Ali Zardari said Pakistan attaches priority to the US 7.6 billion dollars Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline project and shares Turkmenistans resolve to see it implemented as early as possible.

During a meeting with the President of Turkmenistan, Dr Gurbanguly M. Berdimuhamedov, he discussed a host of issues ranging from bilateral relations to promoting cooperation in all areas, especially on expanding ties in energy and trade sectors.

The President is accompanied by Dr Asim Hussain and former ministers Hina Rabbani Khar and Rehman Malik, during his two-day visit to Turkmenistan.

President Zardari during a meeting with his Turkmen counterpart said Turkmenistan could help meet Pakistans growing energy requirements, while Pakistan could provide trade corridor to Turkmenistan, overland and through its ports.

Pakistan, facing a serious energy shortfall, has been seeking alternative sources of energy. President Zardari, along with Iranian President Dr Mahmoud Ahmdinejad, recently performed ground breaking ceremony of Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline, the peace pipeline project. *The President also visited Turkmenistan in December 2010 to discuss the 1,680 km long Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline, which would bring 3.2 billion cubic feet of natural gas per day (bcfd) from Turkmenistans gas fields to Multan in central Pakistan and culminate in the northwestern Indian town of Fazilka.* President Zardari said that Pakistan fully supports Turkmen initiative to establish trans-regional energy corridors.

Discussing bilateral relations, the President said there was a need to explore new avenues of cooperation in commercial and economic areas and measures need to be taken to increase bilateral trade in order to further cement bilateral relations. The President said greater trade requires better connectivity and stressed upon the need for establishing rail links between Pakistan and Turkmenistan.

The President during meeting also proposed that the two countries may consider entering into a currency swap agreement and the Governors of Central Banks of the two sides might meet to discuss cooperation in financial and banking sectors. President Zardari while noting rich experience of the two countries in agriculture and agro-based industry, including textile and food processing, said that both the countries could benefit from each others expertise in these fields. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

OGDC to further accelerate oil, gas exploration: MD
_Friday, March 22, 2013

Staff Report_

*ISLAMABAD*: The Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI) organised an energy seminar to discuss current energy situation in the country and the progress made so far on various initiatives to overcome the power and gas shortage in the country.

Speaking on the occasion, Oil and Gas Development Company (OGDC) Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer Masood Siddiqui has said that *the company has achieved numerous growth rate in the production of oil and gas, a significant increase in exploration, and drilled 16 new offshore wells, added 6,000 new oil barrels and 100-150 million cubic feet (MCF) gas during last eight to nine months* to ensure the energy security of the country.

He said that OGDC is successfully going ahead with its mission to fulfil the country&#8217;s energy demand and its recent discovery would go a long way in this regard. He said that ODGCL also initiated the project of establishing OGDC Institute of Science and Technology to promote higher education and technology in the country. From the platform of ICCI, OGDCL managing director also invited private investors to come and explore oil and gas sector of Pakistan that offers huge investment potential.

ICCI President Zafar Bakhtawari said that the future of Pakistan lies on energy sufficiency and ending energy crisis from the country would definitely give a boost to the industry growth and business in Pakistan but there is lack of planning and true implementation of policies. He expressed concern over increasing oil import bill of Pakistan, which had been touching the alarming figure of $15 billion.

Bakhtawari stressed to adopt energy conservation measures and said that the government should launch a serious campaign for adopting energy conservation measures by promoting energy efficiency programmes. He said that it is the high time for the government to declare energy emergency in the country and find ways to resolve this core issue.

Independent Power Producer Advisory Council Chairman Abdullah Yousaf informed the meeting that 3.0 percent of country&#8217;s gross domestic product was affected due to prevailing energy crisis, which could be resolved by implementing the principle of good governance as 80 percent of bills were not collected by governance issue. He said that circular debt problem needed to be resolved on priority basis, which has taken place because of subsidisation cost and lack of privatisation in the oil and gas sector.

Nadeem Bajwa, Najam Javed, Shoaib Farooqi, and Col (r) Abdul Mateen also discussed the various reasons of prevailing energy crisis in the county, which includes high cost of power generation, lack of generation links, and deteriorating law and order situation in Balochistan and Sindh areas. They called upon the government to promote local investment as well as attract foreign investors to make their investments in oil and gas sector of Pakistan and also emphasised that government should give lucrative incentives to local and foreign investors so that they would make sufficient investment in this sector. They said that oil and gas sector is capital intensive sector, which needed hefty investment form foreign counties, therefore foreign investors should come forward with advanced technologies and make investment in Pakistan. 

The seminar was followed by a question answer session from the potential entrepreneurs, who have certain queries in the context of oil and gas sector and policies of the government.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

TAPI pipedream 
_Sunday, March 24, 2013_

President Asif Ali Zardari, while on a visit to Turkmenistan to attend the Nauroz Festival, has stressed the coming together of the Central Asian countries to take advantage of the natural resources the region is blessed with in abundance. The president was clearly pointing at the massive energy resources of Central Asia. Referring to the Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline project, the president attached great importance to the immediate implementation of the venture. The $ 7.6 billion project would not only help energy-starved Pakistan but also satiate the ever-growing future energy needs of all partner countries. 

*The TAPI project, initiated in 1995 and agreed upon by the Taliban regime in Afghanistan, was thrown in deep freeze with the overthrow of the Taliban government after 9/11.* The project was reinitiated in 2010, but a pipeline traversing the Afghanistan war zone made the project daunting, especially since it would require 5-7,000 security personnel to safeguard the pipeline route. Now that President Zardari has revived the demand for completing the project as soon as possible, the risk remains, given the warlike situation in the two most important transit countries of TAPI, Pakistan and Afghanistan. Post-2014 Afghanistan is speculated to be facing a possible intense civil war after the withdrawal of the US-led NATO forces from Afghanistan. Pakistan also being in a precarious situation in terms of terrorism, given its so far weak counterterrorism capabilities, the proposed pipeline has little chance to move beyond the imagination.

It is interesting that President Zardari is looking for external energy resources to meet domestic power needs, and has taken a giant leap in this context by pushing the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project. However the paradox that emerges from this international energy bargain is the possibility of Pakistan having to face US and UN sanctions in the context of dealings with Iran. 

According to the recent report issued by the Planning Commission of Pakistan, as the entire power structure of the country is again put under the umbrella of WAPDA to keep it from collapsing entirely because of worn out infrastructure, it is facing losses to the tune of Rs 500 billion per annum. Without putting one&#8217;s own house in order, seeking international sources of energy is not a risk-free enterprise and in no way absolves us of putting our own energy house in order. Only then can we persuade the world of the efficacy of Pakistan emerging as the preferred energy (and trade) corridor for the region, a natural advantage geography has bestowed on us.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Devil Soul

*First private hydropower IPP starts production*

March 26, 2013 APP
KARACHI &#8211; Pakistan&#8217;s first private hydropower IPP established by Hub Power Company (Hubco) has commenced commercial operations.An announcement here on Monday said that Pakistan and AJK&#8217;s first private Independent Power Producer (IPP) Laraib Energy Limited, the 84MW New Hydropower Project has commenced commercial operations on March 23. The project will contribute 540 GWh of green energy annually into the National Grid under a 25-year Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) with National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC). Speaking on the occasion CEO of Hubco Zafar Iqbal Sobani said, &#8216;this project will provide cheaper electricity and energy security to the country. Other benefits of the run-of-the river NBE HPP include replacement of some 135,000 tons of oil import valued in excess of $100 million per annum and reduction in carbon emissions&#8217;. The project was scheduled to be completed in 42 months, but was completed two months earlier; comparing three similar low-head hydropower projects on the Ohio River, USA totalling 191MW started a year before NBE but still have a year to begin commercial operations. Hubco has thanked the successive Governments of Pakistan as well as the Azad Government of the State of Jammu and Kashmir, the Private Power and Infrastructure Board, WAPDA as well as NTDC, for their support and lending massive experience in hydropower. Hubco also acknowledged the important part played by the AJ&K Private Power Cell of the AJ&K Hydroelectric Board in the project&#8217;s long development journey. The Asian Development Bank and other lending banks, multilaterals IDB, IFC and Proparco France and two domestic commercial banks NBP and HBL played a very pro-active and constructive role in structuring the project and the finance documents, thus making this pioneering project a reality, it was further pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> *First private hydropower IPP starts production*
> 
> March 26, 2013 APP
> KARACHI &#8211; Pakistan&#8217;s first private hydropower IPP established by Hub Power Company (Hubco) has commenced commercial operations.An announcement here on Monday said that Pakistan and AJK&#8217;s first private Independent Power Producer (IPP) Laraib Energy Limited, the 84MW New Hydropower Project has commenced commercial operations on March 23. The project will contribute 540 GWh of green energy annually into the National Grid under a 25-year Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) with National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC). Speaking on the occasion CEO of Hubco Zafar Iqbal Sobani said, &#8216;this project will provide cheaper electricity and energy security to the country. Other benefits of the run-of-the river NBE HPP include replacement of some 135,000 tons of oil import valued in excess of $100 million per annum and reduction in carbon emissions&#8217;. The project was scheduled to be completed in 42 months, but was completed two months earlier; comparing three similar low-head hydropower projects on the Ohio River, USA totalling 191MW started a year before NBE but still have a year to begin commercial operations. Hubco has thanked the successive Governments of Pakistan as well as the Azad Government of the State of Jammu and Kashmir, the Private Power and Infrastructure Board, WAPDA as well as NTDC, for their support and lending massive experience in hydropower. Hubco also acknowledged the important part played by the AJ&K Private Power Cell of the AJ&K Hydroelectric Board in the project&#8217;s long development journey. The Asian Development Bank and other lending banks, multilaterals IDB, IFC and Proparco France and two domestic commercial banks NBP and HBL played a very pro-active and constructive role in structuring the project and the finance documents, thus making this pioneering project a reality, it was further pointed out.



Searched it on the net, and it looks like a power production facility operating on the offrun of the Mangla dam. Or does it get its water from a parallel source?


----------



## Cyberian

84 MW private hydropower IPP commences commercial operations
_Tuesday, March 26, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: Pakistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK)&#8217;s first private Independent Power Producer (IPP) Laraib Energy Ltd, *the 84 megawatts (MW) New Bong Hydropower Project has commenced commercial operations. Hub Power Company (Hubco)&#8217;s subsidiary Laraib Energy Ltd was successfully commissioned on March 23, 2013. 

The project will contribute 540 GWh of green energy annually into the national grid under a 25 year Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) with National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC). Zafar Iqbal Sobani CEO Hubco said, &#8220;This project will provide cheaper electricity and energy security to the country. 

Other benefits of the run-of-the river NBE HPP include replacement of some 135,000 tonnes of oil import valued in excess of $100 million per annum and reduction in carbon emissions&#8221;. The project was scheduled to be completed in 42 months, but was completed 2 months earlier* comparing three similar low-head hydropower projects on the Ohio River, USA totalling 191 MW started a year before NBE but still have a year to commercial operations. 

Hubco takes this opportunity to thank the successive governments of Pakistan as well as the Azad government of the State of Jammu and Kashmir, the PPI Board, WAPDA as well as NTDC for their support and lending massive experience in hydropower. Hubco acknowledges the important part played by the AJ&K Private Power Cell of the AJ&K Hydroelectric Board in the project&#8217;s long development journey. 

The Asian Development Bank and other lending banks, multilaterals IDB, IFC and Proparco France and two domestic commercial banks played a very pro-active and constructive role in structuring the project and finance documents thus making this pioneering project a reality. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Cyberian

Solar energy project electrifies 1,500 houses in Balochistan
_Wednesday, April 03, 2013_

*QUETTA*: *About 1,500 houses were electrified under the provincial government solar energy project besides an accord has been inked between the Balochistan government and Korea company for installing of 300 megawatts (MW) solar power plant near the provincial capital.* 

Balochistan Secretary Energy Fawad Hashim Rabbani said provincial government in a bid to cope with the energy crises initiated uplift alternate power schemes across the province. 

*Some 411 houses in Kalat, 595 houses in Surab and 343 houses in Khuzdar lacking the conventional electricity options have been connected with solar system, he added. 

He said solar project would soon start producing approximately 300-MW electricity. The Korean company has agreed to invest $900 million under the solar energy project. 

The solar project, which would be completed till 2016,* government has allocated 1,500 acres of land in Khuchlak adjoining area of Quetta. 

He said in order to boost the agriculture sector in the province, federal government has agreed to release funds for putting 800 tubewells out of total over 1,500 on solar energy system. 

Besides government is also mulling over to install 20 solar powered water pumps in 10 districts currently being run under the PHE department. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Attock Petroleum wants to acquire Chevron Pakistan
_Tuesday April 9, 2013_

*Attock Petroleum, Pakistan&#8217;s third largest oil marketing company, on Monday announced a bid to acquire Chevron Pakistan, the fourth largest oil retailer in the country.*

The announcement came through a letter send to the Karachi Stock Exchange on Monday, saying that the board of directors of Attock Petroleum were ready to make a bid to acquire 100 percent of Chevron Pakistan. The company did not indicate any initial bid price.

Attock is the first of the three parties that had begun due diligence to make an actual bid. The other two are Byco Petroleum, an oil refining and marketing company, and the Nishat Group, a diversified conglomerate with interests in banking, textiles, cement, and power.

Analysts view Attock as the strongest contender for Chevron&#8217;s assets in Pakistan, which include 540 retail outlets that operate under the Caltex brand name. Chevron&#8217;s share in the Pakistani market comes to about 5 percent, placing it in fourth place behind Pakistan State Oil, Shell Pakistan, and Attock Petroleum. It is the largest petroleum retailer not to be listed on the Karachi Stock Exchange. In addition to its retail outlets, Chevron has 12 storage depots with a capacity of about 12,000 tons, an 11 percent stake in a cross-country white oil pipeline, and a 12 percent stake in Pakistan Refinery. The company also has a relatively high market share of about 27 percent in the high-margin lubricants segment.

*Attock Petroleum is the third largest oil retailer in the country and owns about 350 retail outlets spread across the country, though mostly on highways and major thoroughfares close to industrial areas. In addition to bidding to acquire Chevron Pakistan, Attock is also investing aggressively in organic expansion by building more retail outlets of its own. For the financial year ending June 30, 2012, the company had revenues of Rs153 billion, up 39.7 percent compared to the same period in the previous year.*

The company is part of the Attock Group, the largest private-sector energy conglomerate in Pakistan by revenues. In addition to Attock Petroleum, the group owns Attock Refinery and National Refinery, and Pakistan Oilfields, an oil exploration and development company. It also owns Attock Cement, a construction materials manufacturer.

Were Attock to be successful in its bid to acquire Chevron, it would be acquiring assets quite complementary to its own network. &#8220;Most of Chevron&#8217;s retail outlets are in Sindh, whereas Attock has most of its outlets further up north. It would also be gaining access to outlets in prime retail locations,&#8221; said Hussain Yasar, a research analyst at KASB Security, an investment bank.

While a bid price has not yet been announced, analysts expect Chevron to accept bids between Rs15 billion and Rs17 billion. If the other two parties that have publically indicated interest go ahead with their bids, the price may rise to as much as Rs20 billion, especially since Total SA is rumoured to be interested in bidding as well.

*Chevron announced on March 13, 2012 that it was exiting the retail business in Australia, Egypt and Pakistan. The company did not offer much in terms of details, though the announcement seems to be part of the worldwide trend of the major global oil companies shedding their downstream assets &#8211; refining, marketing and retail sales &#8211; to focus on the more profitable upstream businesses, such as oil and gas exploration and development.*

The market&#8217;s reaction to Attock&#8217;s bid was somewhat muted. In Monday&#8217;s trading on the Karachi Stock Exchange, Attock Petroleum&#8217;s shares closed at Rs498.51, up just 0.34 percent for the day.

Attock Petroleum wants to acquire Chevron Pakistan | Pakistan Today


----------



## Cyberian

Another 50 MW wind project achieves financial closing
_Tuesday, April 09, 2013

Staff Report _

*ISLAMABAD*: A 50MW Foundation Wind Energy-II (Pvt.) Ltd. (FWEL-II) achieves financial closing. The FWEL-II is one of the leading commercial wind power projects of Pakistan, developed under the facilitation of Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB). The papers were signed by Arif Alauddin on behalf of AEDB and Brig (Retd.) Dr Gulfam Alam on behalf of the FWEL-II.

*The FWEL-II Wind Power project has 75:25 debt : equity financing structure. The equity is shared by Fauji Foundation, Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim, Tapal Group and Islamic Infrastructure Fund; whereas, the debt component is being financed as 67% by foreign banks (Asian Development Bank and Islamic Development Bank) and 33% by local banks (National Bank of Pakistan, Allied Bank of Pakistan and Meezan Bank Ltd.).

The financial arrangement for FWEL-II project has been made by Bridge Factor. M/s Nordex of Germany is the equipment supplier which would provide 20x 2.5 MW turbines (N 100/2500).* The contract is an EPC one, which besides Nordex also includes a local company, M/s Descon.

CEO AEDB on the occasion said *the project would serve as a model for other projects, as the pace of development of another 400-600 MW would get accelerated. These wind power projects that are expected to achieve Financial Close during the current year.*

He said that the FWEL-II has opened vista for development in the Gharo, district Thatta, Sindh. The wind projects so far developed / being developed are all located in the Jhimpir area, and hence the achievement of the FWEL-II is being considered a leap forward in fast development in wind sector in the entire Gharo-Ketti Bandar Wind Corridor.

*He said that two wind power projects&#8212; FFCEL (49.5MW) and Zorlu Enerji (56.4MW) have already been completed. The FFCEL has been inaugurated and the Zorlu Enerji is ready for the formal launch.*

Brig (Retd.) Dr Gulfam Alam of FWEL said that Fauji Foundation as a matter of obligation is pursuing power generation projects, especially those in wind sector. In this pursuit, AEDB as an implementation organ of the Government of Pakistan has always helped and facilitated the investors in pursuing ARE projects in the country. He also informed that that *another 50MW project of the Foundation (FWEL-II) is expected to to be achieved by the end of this month.* The Fauji Foundation projects, he hoped would help in resolving the energy crisis to an extent.

Ashruff Hasan Rana of Bridge Factor, a known financial advisory company, specializing in development of ARE in Pakistan said that the Foundation Wind Energy-II has won various distinction escalade for this project such as the first fully Sharia Compliant project in Pakistan with investment from Islamic Development Bank, Asian development Bank and the National bank of Pakistan.
He also informed that the project was awarded the &#8220;Pakistan Deal of the Year Award, 2011&#8221; and &#8220;Renewable Energy Middle East Deal of the Year Award 2013.&#8221; *He said that the wind is the sector which has been attracting the single largest Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in Pakistan. This year alone, the quantum of FDI in Pakistan is expected to be close to one billion US$.*

AEDB acts as the &#8220;One-Window Facility&#8221; for the private sector for establishing Renewable Energy projects based on wind, solar, micro-hydel, biodiesel, biomass, waste to energy, fuel cells, tidal, wave energy etc. AEDB is also vested with the responsibility of formulation of national strategy, policies, plans and programs for development of ARE technologies in the country. Though wind energy has been the prime focus, AEDB has commenced development activities in all ARE sectors for power generation.

The Alternative and Renewable Energy based projects in general, and the wind energy projects in particular would play an important role in the future energy mix of Pakistan. Because of the issues like availability of natural gas and rising prices of imported fuel oil, very less investment in conventional power project is anticipated in the future. Moreover, the coal and hydel power project also have a long gestation period. Wind energy, being indigenous and cheap is, therefore, becoming the most attractive option for generation of electricity. Wind energy sector is attracting the most foreign investment in the county at the moment. Not only investors, the international equipment suppliers, manufacturers and O&M operators have been taking keen interest in Pakistan&#8217;s wind energy sector.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan's first Hydroelectric project powered by IBM
Streamlining Hydropower operations on the Jhelum River

Karachi, Pakistan, April 25, 2013: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) Remaco, the operator of Pakistan's first private sector hydroelectric power scheme, has tapped IBM (NYSE:IBM) to help meet the business challenges of running the $235 million plant. TNB Remaco chose IBM software to help streamline business operations.
Currently, the total power generation capacity of Pakistan is 23,538 Mega Watt1 with energy consumption having grown by almost 80 percent in the last 15 years2. The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) forecasts the countrys electricity demand will increase to around 40,000 MW by 2020.
TNB Remaco - Operation and Maintenance Contract Partner with builder Laraib Energy Limited - recently completed the 84 MW New Bong Hydroelectric Power Complex on the Jhelum River in Azad Jammu and Kashmir. After going live at the end of March 2013, the plant is expected to help meet Pakistan's growing energy needs by adding an estimated net annual of 540 GWh green energy to the national grid, and enhancing the hydro power generation capacity of Independent Power Producers (IPP) by 40 percent.1 The addition of this power source will be able to provide cheaper electricity to an estimated 60,000 homes 3 in Pakistan.
To be a global one-stop service provider for power-related works, we have to continue serving our customers with high-end quality services through transformational use of technology. IBMs solution will play a vital role in running the systems efficiently and helping pave way for rapid and full scale development of Pakistans hydropower potential said TNB President Che Khalib.
TNB Remaco selected IBM Maximo asset management software to automate its manual systems in order to optimise efficiencies while helping to scale the business to meet increased resource demands. Previously, finalizing approvals and searching for timely, relevant information was a big task as data was scattered across multiple systems. The IBM software provides TNB Remacos power plant with a single, consolidated view of all their energy data as well as asset and service management data, enabling employees to make better informed decisions about the plant's operations.
The solution will also assist in planning inventory to meet precise maintenance demands, making the correct parts available at the right location whenever needed.
The hydropower project operated by TNB Remaco will add a sufficient amount of energy to the region's current energy production capacity. IBMs solution not only equips TNB Remaco to automate their business process and better manage resources, it will also create an interconnected system that helps plant operators run a more efficient energy complex said Adnan Siddiqui, Country General Manager, IBM Pakistan and Afghanistan.
With global electricity demand expected to grow more than 70 percent by 2035 4, hydropower, along with other renewable energy sources will become critical. By 2035, renewable energy will account for almost one-third of total electricity output.5 Helping Pakistan tap into new energy resources underscores IBMs commitment to helping companies across the globe operate more efficiently as they work to meet rising energy demand.
For more information about IBM Smarter Water, visit IBM Water Management - United States

About TNB Remaco Pakistan Pvt
TNB Remaco Pakistan Pvt Limited is the subsidiary of TNB Remaco Malaysia; TNB REMACO is mainly involved in the energy industry. It provides repair and maintenance services for power plant equipment. In addition, the company has ventured into supplying spare parts and operations and maintenance services for the various power plants.

IBM - 25 Apr 2013 Pakistan's first Hydroelectric project powered by IBM - Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Chinas Li offers to help end Pakistans energy crisis*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China should make cooperation on power generation a priority, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said, as Islamabad seeks to end an energy crisis that triggers power cuts of up to 20 hours a day, bringing the economy to a near standstill.
Li arrived in the Pakistan capital on Wednesday on the second leg of his first official trip since taking office in March after a visit to Pakistan's and China's arch rival, India.
Tight security included shutting down mobile phone networks across the city.
Pakistan was one of the first countries to switch diplomatic allegiance from Taiwan to China, in 1950, and they consider each other "all-weather friends".
In an interview with Pakistan media, Li said there was still "great potential" for the relationship. Bilateral trade last year rose above $12 billion for the first time and both sides are aiming to reach $15 billion in the next two or three years.
"Our two sides should focus on carrying out priority projects in connectivity, energy development and power generation and promoting the building of a Pakistan, China economic corridor," Li said.
There are several joint energy and infrastructure projects under way in Pakistan and China has taken over operation of the strategically important Gwadar port.
When complete, the port, which is close to the Strait of Hormuz, a key oil shipping lane, is seen opening up an energy and trade corridor from the Gulf, across Pakistan to western China, and could be used by the Chinese Navy, upsetting India.
Li this week offered India a "handshake across the Himalayas" and said the world's two most populous nations could become a new engine for the global economy - if they could avoid friction.
China and India disagree about large areas of their 4,000 km (2,500 mile) border and their troops faced off for three weeks last month on a windswept Himalayan plateau where they fought a brief but bloody war in 1962.
"I wish to reiterate solemnly China's continue firm support to Pakistan in its efforts to uphold independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity," Li said in a possible reference to India and to the United States, which angers many with drone strikes targeting militants in Pakistan.

China&#39;s Li offers to help end Pakistan&#39;s energy crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*SC issues notice to finance secretary in Nandipur project case*

ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Thursday issued a notice to secretary Finance regarding the non-issuance of sovereign guarantee for Nandipur Power Project, which delayed its completion. The notice was issued by the three-member bench comprising Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, Justice Ijaz Ahmed Chaudhry and Justice Gulzar Ahmed during the hearing of a petition submitted by Khawaja Muhammad Asif, leader of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N). The court noted that the project, which commenced in 2008, was due to be completed in April 2011 but it was still in limbo. The bench was apprised that already billions of rupees had been spent on the 450 Mega Watt power project which could not be completed due to the lethargic behaviour of the Ministry of Finance. During the course of proceedings, Khawaja Asif told the bench that the machinery worth millions of rupees, which arrived at the Karachi Port Trust about two years back, was being rotted due to the cold behaviour of certain departments. Asif contended that he filed the petition in 2011 and since then no step had been taken on this issue of national interest. He said delay in Nandipur project had resulted the loss of Rs113 billion to national exchequer. An official of the project apprised the court that they had written several times to the ministries of Law and Finance for the issuance of sovereign guarantee by the government to clear the machinery from the port but in vain. Khawaja Tariq Rahim, counsel for Ministry of Water and Power, submitted that sovereign guarantee of Rs24 billion was required in the current matter, therefore there was a delay in installation of this project. The bench, while expressing its annoyance, issued a notice to the secretary Finance directing him to appear before it and state the government&#8217;s viewpoint on the issue. Later the court adjourned hearing of the case till May 28. staff report/app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Jango

Probably due to non-availability of gas and oil.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> *Probably due to non-availability of gas and oil.*



No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference.


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference.



We import the oil sir jee, so no money, no oil. Hence not available.

Converting oil and thermal plants to coal will do a world of good IMO...


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> We import the oil sir jee, so *no money, no oil.* Hence not available.
> 
> Converting oil and thermal plants to coal will do a world of good IMO...



hahhaaaaa. This is just a mindset. What is unaffordable is still available in my book since the fault is ours we don't have the money to pay for it, but unavailable in yours since we cannot get it to use. Aaj phone karein, people will line up to supply you with a million tons of furnace oil for immediate delivery, but only if you can pay for it. It is therefore freely available. Or I can claim there are no clothes to buy in Anarkali if there is no money in my pocket, halankey bazaar bhara hua hey.

Converting thermal plants to use coal can be done but it has its cost and reduces efficiency, thereby raising costs, if low grade lignite such as Thar coal is used.

The bottom line is that energy is expensive, no matter whatever shape or form it takes. Can we afford the energy we demand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> hahhaaaaa. This is just a mindset. What is unaffordable is still available in my book since the fault is ours we don't have the money to pay for it, but unavailable in yours since we cannot get it to use. Aaj phone karein, people will line up to supply you with a million tons of furnace oil for immediate delivery, but only if you can pay for it. It is therefore freely available. Or I can claim there are no clothes to buy in Anarkali if there is no money in my pocket, halankey bazaar bhara hua hey.



Yeah well you got a point...



> Converting thermal plants to use coal can be done but it has its cost and reduces efficiency, thereby raising costs, if low grade lignite such as Thar coal is used.



But it would still be better than running them on oil and gas as we do right now.



> The bottom line is that energy is expensive, no matter whatever shape or form it takes. Can we afford the energy we demand?



Yes we can if we get our priorities right and put some serious and sincere effort in. Aakhir baki sari duniya bhi to bijli bana rahi hai.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah well you got a point...
> 
> 
> 
> But it would still be better than running them on oil and gas as we do right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can if we get our priorities right and put some serious and sincere effort in. *Aakhir baki sari duniya bhi to bijli bana rahi hai.*



This link has some excellent information about energy use per capita:

Energy use (kg of oil equivalent per capita) | Data | Table

Bangladesh is at 200 kg Oil Equivalent per person, China 1800, India 550, and we are at 500, but the real users of energy are above 2500 kg OE per person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> This link has some excellent information about energy use per capita:
> 
> Energy use (kg of oil equivalent per capita) | Data | Table
> 
> Bangladesh is at 200 kg Oil Equivalent per person, China 1800, India 550, and we are at 500, but the real users of energy are above 2500 kg OE per person.
> 
> [Ipload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f4/Energumption-per-capita-2003.png/800px-Energy-consumption-per-capita-2003.png[/IMG]



Those countries got money to burn, we don't.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Those countries got money to burn, we don't.




That is the point. Only those who have the money are able to afford the energy. Do we have the money needed to use energy to live comfortably or not?


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> That is the point. Only those who have the money are able to afford the energy. Do we have the money needed to use energy to live comfortably or not?



You and I both know the answer.

You don't have to be ****** rich to make power...what you need is efficient, sincere and honest leadership and a government with those qualities. Money will then automatically come if the policies are set right...

Pakistan is more than capable of producing ample energy through hydro and coal and also nuclear...it isn't gonna be a quick turnover, it will be a hard and long road, but if the direction is set, the destination will come one day.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> You and I both know the answer.
> 
> You don't have to be ****** rich to make power..*.what you need is efficient, sincere and honest leadership and a government with those qualities. *Money will then automatically come if the policies are set right...
> 
> Pakistan is more than capable of producing ample energy through hydro and coal and also nuclear...it isn't gonna be a quick turnover, it will be a hard and long road, but if the direction is set, the destination will come one day.



Sirjee, bilkul theek kaha but where are we going to find efficient, sincere and honest leadership? Aasaman sey to tapak nahi parein gey aisey leader. That is much harder than finding he money we don't have, just look at our recent elections.


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sirjee, bilkul theek kaha but where are we going to find efficient, sincere and honest leadership? Aasaman sey to tapak nahi parein gey aisey leader. That is much harder than finding he money we don't have, just look at our recent elections.



Well, I'm always looking at the glass half full, unless we aren't cursed by God Himself, we will be better off someday!

PML is a improvement from PPP atleast, things will get a teeny weeny bit better if not much, maybe PTI could do something in KPK (although if you listen to Hassan Nisar, they will be choked by PML)...ab itnay saal itna kuch seh liya hai, kuch aur bhi shayed seh lain gay!


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Well, I'm always looking at the glass half full,* unless we aren't cursed by God Himself*, we will be better off someday!
> 
> PML is a improvement from PPP atleast, things will get a teeny weeny bit better if not much, maybe PTI could do something in KPK (although if you listen to Hassan Nisar, they will be choked by PML)...*ab itnay saal itna kuch seh liya hai, kuch aur bhi shayed seh lain gay!*



These days I am not so sure anymore that we are not cursed. And we have no choice but to endure for more years to come what we have endured for so many years already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sirjee, bilkul theek kaha but *where are we going to find efficient, sincere and honest leadership? *Aasaman sey to tapak nahi parein gey aisey leader. That is much harder than finding he money we don't have, just look at our recent elections.




Perhaps it's time to move past the magic bullet of " efficient, sincere and honest leadership" -- lets settle for rules that allow us to stop and replace "managers" who do not display these qualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Argus Panoptes said:


> No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference.



There was a gas shortage issue due to shut down of Qadirpur field (400 mmscfd production). The restoration of production from field shall also help in improving situation.


----------



## ejaz007

*Violent protest in AJK against power outages*

MUZAFFARABAD: Police fired warning shots and used tear gas canisters as furious protesters railed against prolonged power outages in Mirpur and Kotli on Monday.

TV footage showed demonstrators clashing with the law enforces as they refused to disperse. The protesters said they would rally outside the Mangla Power House.

Senior police officials tried to pacify the protesters and assured them through a notification that only scheduled loadshedding of four hours would be carried out in their areas but to no avail.

The demonstrators rejected the notification as they were of the view that it was only aimed at dispersing the protesters. They said that such notifications issued in the past were not implemented.

Violent protest in AJK against power outages - thenews.com.pk


----------



## ejaz007

*&#8216;Imported&#8217; power minister left for Bahrain, leaving Pakistan in dark*
By Shabbir Sarwar 


LAHORE: Forcing the entire nation to bear up to 20 hours of load shedding owing to the mismanagement of the ministry, Caretaker Federal Minister for Water and Power Dr Musadik Malik left for Bahrain on a private visit.

Sources said the minister is visiting Bahrain for his personal consultancy work and will be back after three days.

Its strange that the nation is bearing the brunt of 18-20 hours of load shedding and unavailability of water during the extreme weather conditions when the chief responsible for managing the power crisis, the minister for water and power, has flown away from the country.

Taking advantage of the situation, his official spokesman and PRO of the ministry Tanveer Aalam has gone to Murree to &#8216;chill&#8217; and avoid load shedding.

Despite serving as a strategist and giving expert opinion and best of the best strategies to various countries, he totally remained unable to give and implement any strategy to best manage the available energy resources of Pakistan and minimise load shedding. 

Instead, his inability and lack of interest worked to increase the problem, a high-ranking official said on the condition of anonymity. 

In a press conference held last Sunday in Lahore, Dr Musadik Malik and Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Sohail Wajahat Siddiqui expressed their inability to overcome the energy crisis and get the people rid of massive load shedding while terming financial constraints as a major hurdle and incompetence as a minor. 

Sources said Dr Musadik has no stakes in Pakistan as he is basically a strategy consultant and spends most of his time in Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, US and other countries.

According to official profile available on the website of the Ministry of Water and Power, Dr Musadik Malik led projects like an alternative dispute resolution strategy for the Kingdom of Bahrain, corporate strategy for Bahrain Bourse (stock exchange), and industrial strategy for the Kingdom of Bahrain. He has provided advise to global leaders, including the crown prince of Bahrain; minister of industries and commerce &#8211; Bahrain; minister of transportation and cabinet affairs &#8211; Bahrain; COO of the EDB &#8211; Bahrain; Ministers of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (labour, commerce and industry, education,); cabinet members in Oman (ministers of national economy, energy/oil and gas, industry, healthcare, social development, agriculture, and education); and the secretary general of the research council &#8211; Oman. 

According to the profile, &#8220;Dr Malik is an adjunct professor of strategy at King Saud University (Saudi Arabia) and visiting professor at the National School of Public Policy (Pakistan). Until recently, he was the managing director of a leading public-sector strategy consulting firm. He has served as an adviser to the government bodies in North America, Middle East and South Asia. He has also advised private sector organisations ranging from the Fortune 500 companies in the US to the largest publicly traded corporations in the GCC through various stages of transformation.&#8221;

It states, &#8220;Malik has led projects for the Sultanate of Oman; energy/oil and gas innovation strategy for the Sultanate of Oman; six sector-specific innovation strategies for the Sultanate of Oman, including industries, ICT, health, education and agriculture; the national labour reform strategy for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; industrial manufacturing development strategy for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; higher education strategy for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; knowledge-based industrial clusters strategy for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; national judicial reform strategy for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; science and technology based economic transformation strategy for the government of Puerto Rico; and the governor of Puerto Rico.&#8221; 

Dr Malik has previously served as the vice president and regional director for the Middle East for Charles River Associates (CRA International) and in senior positions at Arthur D Little (USA) and SRI International (US). 

Dr Malik obtained a PhD in healthcare administration and policy from the University of Illinois.

The review of Dr Malik&#8217;s profile that he had himself given to the ministry website administrator reflects that the only service he did for Pakistan and Pakistanis was that he was a visiting professor at the National School of Public Policy.

It is true that the caretaker minister is not responsible for producing electricity, but what about the best and efficient management of the available resources? He could not manage the available resources efficiently and proved a burden on the nation. 

He enjoyed a minister&#8217;s protocol and every thing on public expense but he could not come up to the expectations of the nation. 

The minister was not available for comments, while his spokesman Tanveer Aalam had switched off his phone. After repeated attempts, his phone was on and was picked by some female, who responded by saying that Mr Tanveer was driving a car to Murree and could not talk. 

Once again, the model of desi-imported minister has failed in Pakistan.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Power crisis will take time to overcome: Nawaz*

LAHORE: Expressing resolve to overcome power crisis in Pakistan, prime minister in-waiting Nawaz Sharif has warned against harboring any delusion that the new government would end loadshedding as soon as it takes charge.

Addressing a ceremony in connection with the Youm-e-Takbir, that marks the country&#8217;s nuclear explosions, Mr Sharif, however, said that he would work day in and day out to overcome the power crisis, badly affecting the country&#8217;s economy and adding to the miseries of people.

&#8220;Don&#8217;t expect new government will come and resolve issue of loadshedding, we will cure the problem as well as pray to almighty to fix it,&#8221; Nawaz Sharif added.

The PML-N chief said that power plants might take three years time to operate. However, he said that he would not disappoint the people whether who voted him or not.

He said that his government would carry out &#8220;economic explosion within the next five years.

Power crisis will take time to overcome: Nawaz - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Jango

Sorry Mr Sharif, but your little brother gave different timelines, ranging from 6 months to 2 years. And he even went as far as to say 'mera naam badl dena'...so after 2 years agr loadhsedding khatm nhn ki to Shahbaz Sharif ka naam Shahbaz nhn, Showbaz Sharif hai...a man has got to be true to his words afterall!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@ejaz007 I am guessing MR.IMPORTED left because no one appreciated his ideas ...


----------



## Jango

ejaz007 said:


> *&#8216;Imported&#8217; power minister left for Bahrain, leaving Pakistan in dark*
> By Shabbir Sarwar
> 
> 
> LAHORE: Forcing the entire nation to bear up to 20 hours of load shedding owing to the mismanagement of the ministry, Caretaker Federal Minister for Water and Power Dr Musadik Malik left for Bahrain on a private visit.



He became immensely fed up of the ministry work, according to him everyone is corrupt and inefficient to the core, and with these people in place you cannot solve this crisis in a hundred years.

So from his statements, it seems that the power crisis is as much a result of inefficiency and corruption as it is of technical reasons.

Just yesterday, on Capital Talk, some guy was commenting about DISCOs and GENCOs and inefficiency, then the fact that PSO gives oil with 8% water content to power companies!!!

So only getting the corrupt out of the place will go a long way in solving the crisis along with handling the technical problems.


----------



## ejaz007

nuclearpak said:


> Just yesterday, on Capital Talk, some guy was commenting about DISCOs and GENCOs and inefficiency, then the fact that PSO gives oil with 8% water content to power companies!!!



If PSO is giving oil with 8% water content then how is the equipment still working. I am not sure if this is the case. Shall be surprised if this is correct.


----------



## ejaz007

Talon said:


> @ejaz007 I am guessing MR.IMPORTED left because no one appreciated his ideas ...


 @Talon It is not his job to implement new ideas since he is part of caretaker government. Major policy shift or implementing new policy is not his job. He was supposed to run the ministry according to best of his abilities.


----------



## Jango

ejaz007 said:


> If PSO is giving oil with 8% water content then how is the equipment still working. I am not sure if this is the case. Shall be surprised if this is correct.



Look up the last 20 minutes of yesterday's Capital Talk, it is also available online.

He said that the normally accepted content is 0.5, but due to sub-standard practices and all the water rises to 8%...due to this the machinery is severely affected and the maintenance cycle is affected.


----------



## niaz

nuclearpak said:


> Look up the last 20 minutes of yesterday's Capital Talk, it is also available online.
> 
> He said that the normally accepted content is 0.5, but due to sub-standard practices and all the water rises to 8%...due to this the machinery is severely affected and the maintenance cycle is affected.



There is always some moisture trapped in oil and that is why limit in most cases is 0.5% by volume. Oil & water are not miscible; it takes a few chemical additives to form an oil /water emulsion. 

When the tanks are nearly empty, water is pumped in to raise the normally un-pumpable stock up so that it can be pumped out. This water will form a layer at the bottom of the tank lorry transporting the fuel. If the sampling is done incorrectly; more of the bottom layer containing water comes into the sample; only then water will show up to such an extent. Water can get into furnace oil during winter if the steam coils for heating the oil leak. However, most of the excess water can be drained out thru the valves specially built in for this purpose in the above ground storage tanks.

Buyers don&#8217;t like access water because you are paying about $650/- per metric ton for water which does not burn and use all kinds of tricks to ask for reduction in the invoice compensating for the water above 0.5%.

8% water is a huge exaggeration and definitely a ruse to get price relief from the Seller. In my time as Sales Engineer for Esso; I was often called to petrol stations complaining of excess water in diesel and petrol. However when sampling was done in my presence, it turned out that petrol station owner was only taking the sample from the bottom most layer of the tank. 

Originally Posted by Argus Panoptes 

Quote

No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference. 

Unquote.


Pakistan is short of oil, gas and coal as well as electricity. That is why GOP is spending about $12-billion to import it. It may be available a plenty in the Arab Gulf, but not in Pakistan.

Money is without doubt the main problem. However, even if all the circular debt is cleared and PSO has sufficient funds to import as much as they want; there will still be shortage of gas and load shedding will still be with us; albeit a lot less than it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

niaz said:


> 8% water is a huge exaggeration and definitely a ruse to get price relief from the Seller. In my time as Sales Engineer for Esso; I was often called to petrol stations complaining of excess water in diesel and petrol. However when sampling was done in my presence, it turned out that petrol station owner was only taking the sample from the bottom most layer of the tank.



Watch the following video from 35:30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

niaz said:


> ............
> Originally Posted by Argus Panoptes
> 
> 
> 
> No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is short of oil, gas and coal as well as electricity. That is why GOP is spending about $12-billion to import it. It may be *available a plenty in the Arab Gulf, but not in Pakistan.*
> 
> Money is without doubt the main problem. However, even if all the circular debt is cleared and PSO has sufficient funds to import as much as they want; there will still be shortage of gas and load shedding will still be with us; albeit a lot less than it is now.



That is what I meant Sir @niaz, that all types of energy sources are freely available in the international markets, but we don't have the money to pay for their import and utilization. After all, Japan has very few indigenous energy sources too, but they have the money to pay for whatever they need to import, don't they?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan's new government plans $5 billion debt issue to switch lights on*
By Mehreen Zahra-Malik
ISLAMABAD | Tue May 28, 2013 9:11am EDT
(Reuters) - Pakistan's new government plans to sell $5 billion in treasury bills to pay off a chain of debt choking the country's power sector and its economy and boost electricity output by a quarter - all within its first 100 days in power.

The incoming administration of Prime Minister-elect Nawaz Sharif has identified widespread blackouts that last up to 20 hours a day in some areas as its top political and economic challenge.

The deepening power shortages have sparked violent protests and cost hundreds of thousands of jobs in a country already beset by high unemployment, a failing economy, widespread poverty, sectarian bloodshed and a Taliban insurgency.

Several key members of the incoming government's energy team interviewed by Reuters over the past few days said that out of a long list of challenges ranging from lack of investment to electricity theft, plugging a 500 billion rupee ($5.08 billion) financing hole was the most pressing task.

Sources in the new administration said these funds would be raised through sales of 3-month, 6-month and 12-month treasury bills.

By breaking a vicious cycle of withheld payments running through the entire power-generation chain from end consumers to electricity distributors, power plants to refiners who can't import enough oil because of unpaid fuel bills, the team hopes to bring immediate relief.

"In the first three months of our government, we plan to add 2,000-3,000 megawatts to the national grid and at least 16,000 megawatts in the medium term," said Khawaja Asif, who is due to take the energy portfolio in Sharif's cabinet that will be sworn in on June 5.

Pakistan's power sector now generates about 8,000 MW, with needs estimated at 15,000.

A "100-day roadmap" for the energy sector, due to be unveiled by Sharif on June 5, and made available to Reuters, also calls for an overhaul of a decades-old system of subsidies that is considered one of the root causes of the crisis.

100-DAY ROADMAP

"It makes no sense that you subsidize electricity at the same rate for the person who drives a Mercedes and the poor guy who rides a bicycle to work," said Asif, who briefly served as minister for petroleum and natural resources in 2008 and headed a privatization body in a previous Sharif cabinet in the 1990s.

"People who can pay more for power will pay more. That will be the hallmark of our government's energy policy."

That, alongside a promised push to tackle electricity theft and a growing mountain of unpaid electricity bills, can set the new government on a collision course with the country's rich and influential elite.

While hooking up a cable to overhead electricity wires is the common man's way of getting power without paying for it, well-connected businessmen, politicians and even government departments simply refuse to pay their bills.

The incoming government's response is to pick competent managers to run power distribution companies and give them revenue and other performance targets.

"The priority is to appoint professional management in power distribution companies, and sack political appointees and cronies of the previous government," said Suleman Shahbaz, Nawaz Sharif's nephew who runs the party's economic think-tank.

The sector has long been plagued by waste and allegations of endemic corruption with public funds lavished on poorly-run state power firms while more efficient independent power producers were starving for cash.

"It is mind-boggling that there was so much low-hanging fruit that the previous government didn't even bother to pick," said Miftah Ismail, who co-authored the incoming administration's energy policy, referring to missed opportunities.

The 100-day plan is meant to buy the government time to focus on medium- and long-term solutions, such as modernization of power generators, investment in new capacity, encouraging sugar mills to use biofuels to produce electricity and finally, to reduce the nation's reliance on expensive imported oil.

"We have to move from oil to coal, hydro and gas-based power generation to bring down costs," said Ismail. "There is no other way."

With an estimated nationwide electricity shortfall of more than 60 percent exacerbating a balance of payments crisis, Asif says the new government is well aware of its responsibility.

"How we tackle the energy crisis will not just determine the political life of this government but also life itself of this country," he said. "Failure is not an option."

($1 = 98.4550 Pakistani rupees)

(Editing by Tomasz Janowski and Robert Birsel)
Pakistan's new government plans $5 billion debt issue to switch lights on | Reuters


----------



## niaz

nuclearpak said:


> Watch the following video from 35:30





I have watched the discussion in full. My comments are:

One would have noticed that Mr Cheema, ex MD of PEPCO never once mentioned the quality of furnace supplied by PSO. Dr Sulehry mentioned about an incident in KOT ADDU Power plant and that was only after prompted by the anchor himself.

This is definitely a case of theft. Purchase Manager at Kot Addu plant and transporter of the fuel oil from Karachi are obviously in cohorts; fuel oil is stolen on the way and water pumped in to make up the volume. Stolen oil is then sold to private sector and the money divided. 8% water means that Kot Addu Power is losing approx. $50/- for each metric ton furnace oil purchased. 

PSO is a wholly Gov&#8217;t owned company and it is hard to visualize why their top management would supply off spec fuel to a power company. IMHO PSO spokesman should have been asked to reply to the charges as this is very strong accusation against the largest Petroleum Company of Pakistan. May be Hamid Mir has a grudge against the MD & CEO of PSO, Mr Naeem Yahya Mir.

Dr Yasmeenzai may be a great academic but his knowledge about power generation is severely limited. Has no one ever explained the difference between bituminous coal and lignite to Dr Yasmeenzai?

Producing ethanol from molasses is no rocket science; however ethanol is used mostly in internal combustion engines, especially in petrol engines; not in power plants and this discussion was specifically for power shortage. Besides, once we start producing large quantities of ethanol, spurious alcohol sellers will have a field day. Wonder what our Mullahs have to say about that!

For the record, 56% of Indian electricity is produced by coal because India has about 250-billion tons located mainly in Orissa, Jharkhand & Chhattisgarh, a lot of it bituminous & semi bituminous. Despite this India imports thermal coal from Indonesia, Australia & South Africa.

On the other hand, Dr Sulehry as well as Mr Cheema knew what they were talking about and all of their comments were thoroughly professional. Dr Sulehry correctly cleared the misconception about the 185-billion tons of Lignite Thar coal that Dr Yameenzai had been harping about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

nuclearpak said:


> Look up the last 20 minutes of yesterday's Capital Talk, it is also available online.
> 
> He said that the normally accepted content is 0.5, but due to sub-standard practices and all the water rises to 8%...due to this the machinery is severely affected and the maintenance cycle is affected.



Unfortunately you tube is banned and I do not have access to it and have not seen the capital talk.

Even then I have my reservation about the claim by whoever claimed it. 8% is too high and no sensible organization shall accept the product with such a water content. If an organization is accepting this than they are to be blamed.


----------



## ejaz007

*New govt plans $5bn debt issue to switch lights on*

ISLAMABAD: The new government plans to sell $5 billion in treasury bills to pay off a chain of debt choking the country&#8217;s power sector and its economy and boost electricity output by a quarter &#8211;all within its first 100 days in power. 

The incoming administration of prime minister-elect Nawaz Sharif has identified widespread blackouts that last up to 20 hours a day in some areas as its top political and economic challenge. The deepening power shortages have sparked violent protests and cost hundreds of thousands of jobs in a country already beset by high unemployment, a failing economy, widespread poverty, sectarian bloodshed and a Taliban insurgency. 

Several key members of the incoming government&#8217;s energy team interviewed by Reuters over the past few days said that out of a long list of challenges ranging from lack of investment to electricity theft, plugging a 500 billion rupee ($5.08 billion) financing hole was the most pressing task. Sources in the new administration said these funds would be raised through sales of 3-month, 6-month and 12-month treasury bills. 

By breaking a vicious cycle of withheld payments running through the entire power-generation chain from end consumers to electricity distributors, power plants to refiners who can&#8217;t import enough oil because of unpaid fuel bills, the team hopes to bring immediate relief. &#8220;In the first three months of our government, we plan to add 2,000-3,000 megawatts to the national grid and at least 16,000 megawatts in the medium term,&#8221; said Khawaja Asif, who is due to take the energy portfolio in Nawaz&#8217;s cabinet that will be sworn in on June 5. 

Pakistan&#8217;s power sector now generates about 8,000 MW, with needs estimated at 15,000. A &#8220;100-day roadmap&#8221; for the energy sector, due to be unveiled by Nawaz on June 5, and made available to Reuters, also calls for an overhaul of a decades-old system of subsidies that is considered one of the root causes of the crisis. &#8220;It makes no sense that you subsidise electricity at the same rate for the person who drives a Mercedes and the poor guy who rides a bicycle to work,&#8221; said Asif, who briefly served as minister for petroleum and natural resources in 2008.

&#8220;People who can pay more for power will pay more. That will be the hallmark of our government&#8217;s energy policy.&#8221; That, alongside a promised push to tackle electricity theft and a growing mountain of unpaid electricity bills, can set the new government on a collision course with the country&#8217;s rich and influential elite. reuters

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*EXIM Bank of China to provide $448m for Neelum-Jhelum project*


LAHORE: EXIM Bank of China has signed an agreement with the government of Pakistan to provide $448 million for 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project. This agreement is a significant development in the efforts to secure requisite financial resources for the remaining works of under construction Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project. Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project is being constructed on River Neelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir. In addition to generating much needed low-cost hydel electricity to help mitigate power shortages in the country, the project is also equally important for Pakistan to establish priority water rights. In view of its significance Water and Power Development Authority is making all possible efforts to complete Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project by 2016 according to its construction schedule. At present the construction work on all sites of the project is progressing satisfactorily. Out of total 67-kilometre (km) tunnels, 34.24 km long tunnels (51%) have so far been excavated, while excavation of underground power house stands at 75.24 percent and transformers hall at 96.33 percent. De-sander of the project is 95 percent complete and Nauseri Bridge over River Neelum is 100 percent complete. Second stage diversion of the River Neelum has also been completed. staff report

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\05\29\story_29-5-2013_pg5_3


----------



## Jango

Now that the video is being discussed, I agree with Tahir CHeema that the state should squeeze the affluent class and the state owned machinery and make them cough up the bills. 

Again, it's as much mismanagement as much as technical.
@niaz, sir do you think that exempting a city which has a power generation house is viable? Like Mirpur consumes about 50MW of electricity, so exempting Mirpur and Mangla and adjoining areas such as Dina etc will amount to about 70-80MW...so is it viable?

And the Dr Sulehry said that a power station on-site would be viable...so what would be the downside of that? Line losses while moving it in form of electricity from Thar to some plant in Punjab or Sindh?


----------



## muse

niaz said:


> There is always some moisture trapped in oil and that is why limit in most cases is 0.5% by volume. Oil & water are not miscible; it takes a few chemical additives to form an oil /water emulsion.
> 
> When the tanks are nearly empty, water is pumped in to raise the normally un-pumpable stock up so that it can be pumped out. This water will form a layer at the bottom of the tank lorry transporting the fuel. If the sampling is done incorrectly; more of the bottom layer containing water comes into the sample; only then water will show up to such an extent. Water can get into furnace oil during winter if the steam coils for heating the oil leak. However, most of the excess water can be drained out thru the valves specially built in for this purpose in the above ground storage tanks.
> 
> Buyers dont like access water because you are paying about $650/- per metric ton for water which does not burn and use all kinds of tricks to ask for reduction in the invoice compensating for the water above 0.5%.
> 
> 8% water is a huge exaggeration and definitely a ruse to get price relief from the Seller. In my time as Sales Engineer for Esso; I was often called to petrol stations complaining of excess water in diesel and petrol. However when sampling was done in my presence, it turned out that petrol station owner was only taking the sample from the bottom most layer of the tank.
> 
> Originally Posted by Argus Panoptes
> 
> Quote
> 
> No Sir, gas, oil and coal is available aplenty. What is not available is the money to pay for their use. That is an important difference.
> 
> Unquote.
> 
> 
> Pakistan is short of oil, gas and coal as well as electricity. That is why GOP is spending about $12-billion to import it. It may be available a plenty in the Arab Gulf, but not in Pakistan.
> 
> Money is without doubt the main problem. However, even if all the circular debt is cleared and PSO has sufficient funds to import as much as they want; there will still be shortage of gas and load shedding will still be with us; albeit a lot less than it is now.



WHY is money a problem? What is the role of subsidy in this fiasco?


----------



## niaz

Mangla Dam is located in Azad Kashmir and Hydel power is the cheapest power in the world. On this basis do Mirpur residents have a right to ask for priority share of electricity & refuse to pay for the cost of electricity produced from imported fuel? Secondly, if FATA get free electricity, why can&#8217;t Azad Kashmir? Same as FATA, Azad Kashmir is not a part of Pakistan proper at least on paper, and Mangla Dam is located in Azad Kashmir.

I am not advocating different power rates to different provinces or cities, but my point is that &#8220;Subsidy&#8221; is not related to engineering but is purely a political question.

One of the reasons of circular debt is that total cost of production of electricity (sum total of line losses, theft and unpaid bills added on to actual generation cost) is higher than the power tariff charged to the consumers. Thus if power companies such as PEPCO, can&#8217;t recover actual cost, they have no money to buy furnace oil and need subsidy from GOP to survive.

Another problem is that GOP had guaranteed 18% return on investment to the entrepreneurs and contracted to buy all the electricity IPP could produce. If GOP is not in position to pay the bills; Federal gov't owe Rs7-billion, Punjab Rs 25-billion, Azad Kashmir Rs 23-billion and so on; GOP is contractually committed to pay IPP&#8217;s enough money for generating 18% ROI. Pray tell me, why would IPP bother about problems of power generation and collecting bill when the profit is being earned regardless? Money paid out to IPP's reduces the limited funds available with the gov't for paying bills and funding new projects. Thus a catch 22 situation.

I had previously posted that for a short period I was consultant to Jamaica Power. I found similar problems there as well. Jamaica has no oil and depends on imported fuel. No matter how many so called consultants or experts are appointed; Jamaica Power will remain in the red. No circular debt but cost of power production is more than the revenue. Primarily because despite the fact that several studies, including one by me suggested increasing the power tariff: politicians won&#8217;t do it as raising electricity prices is highly unpopular. Jamaica Power was therefore always asking for money from the government thus a constant drain on the national exchequer.

Money doled out as subsidy has to be generated thru deficit financing, increased taxation or borrowing from IMF, in actual fact Tax Payer is paying for actual cost any way. Subsidies in turn leave no money to develop power sources such as Thar Coal. FDI has dried up due to
Taliban/Khilafat lovers supporting sectarian killers and other extremists creating law & order problem.

Since Pakistanis don&#8217;t want to pay taxes and don&#8217;t agree to pay real cost of electricity also continue to support TTP & other criminals in the name of Islam resulting in adverse law & order situation; they will have to learn to live with long power outages in this world. 

Alternatively, Pakistan would remain a vassal state and live on hand outs from other nations; be in United States or Saudi Arabia or China; forget about &#8220;Sovereignty&#8221; and national pride. Life sucks


----------



## ziaulislam

Govt drags feet on cost-effective coal-fired power projects 


Mansoor Ahmad
Thursday, February 21, 2013 
From Print Edition 




LAHORE: The government is yet to give go-ahead to conversion of 12 furnace oil-fired power plants into coal-combusted power plants that could result in net saving of over Rs790 billion per year.



The ministry of water and power admitted that 12 steam based thermal plants having power generation capacity of 4347 megawatts could be run on coal in about a year. The total conversion cost would be $1.565 billion and annual saving in fuel cost (which is borne by the government) would be $8.04 billion per year equivalent at current dollar rate to Rs790 billion. This saving could wipe out the total annual subsidy that the government pays to the power sector besides sparing over Rs400 billion per year for further investments.



The first proposal in this regard was initiated by a Sheikhupura-based independent power producer (IPP) in November 2011 that sought permission for converting of its furnace based plant to coal, which would reduce fuel cost component by Rs5.5 per unit. Since this plant had adequate area available, it was proposed to install coal-fired boilers at the other side of steam turbine, which would ensure regular supplies from the furnace oil boilers yea round. 



The power generation would have to be stopped for six months only for connecting coal-run boiler with steam turbine.



The proposal suggested that during these six months government continues to pay the capacity payment charges to enable the sponsor to service its past debt. The payment could be recovered by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) after operation of coal converted plant in 12 equal installments. The sponsors will make entire investment for the conversion and share the benefit of fuel cost in a ratio of 40:60, it said. The net saving to Wapda was calculated at Rs5.15 billion per year. The final approval from the government is still awaited.



The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB), operating under the ministry of water and power, after receiving this request carried out its analysis on conversion of existing thermal power stations on cheaper fuel. 



It has identified eight public sector and four IPPs that could be converted from furnace oil to coal based steam generation. Its analysis is based on imported coal.



According to the board&#8217;s document, power generation thermal units in public sector include 205 MW Jamshoro unit 1, 470 MW Jamshoro units 2,3,4, 300 MW Guddu units 3, 4, 545 MW Muzaffargarh units 1, 2, 3, 320 MW Muzaffargarh unit 4, 420 MW Muzaffargarh units 5, 6 , 132 MW SPS Faisalabad, and 195 MW NGPS Multan units 1, 2, 3. The total available capacity of these steam power generation units comes to 2,325 MW. The total yearly savings from these eight units after conversion to coal would be Rs486.56 billion or $5.72 billion at dollar rate in 2011. Among the independent power producers, the projects that could be converted to coal include 1200 MW Hubco Karachi, 348 MW AES Lalpir, 348 MW Aes Pakgen, and 126 MW SABA Power. 



The total fuel cost saving from these projects has been estimated by PPIB at Rs196.81 billion per year. The PPIB document further stated that each of these projects if converted into coal based technology would stop power generation for at least a year. It also recommended paying capacity charges to the idle units during the period when they are closed for technology up-gradation so that they could service their past debts.



Power sector expert Mohsin Syed said that currently about 4000 MW of thermal power generation capacity remains idle throughout the year. He said the government should shift 2000 MW projects in one-go. &#8220;The saving from these projects will be five times higher.&#8221;

Govt drags feet on cost-effective coal-fired power projects - thenews.com.pk


----------



## fatman17

Tuesday, June 04, 2013 



*E&P drilling activities increase by 50 percent*


* 90% drilling target of FY 2012-13 achieved so far

By Abrar Hamza

KARACHI: Manzalai-10 in Tal Block has successfully tested for gas reserves while the exploration and production (E&P) industry has drilled 50 percent more wells in 11 months of fiscal year (FY) 2012-13 as compared to drilling in FY 2011-12, said Pakistan Petroleum Information Service (PPIS) activity report on Monday.

Progress on drillings of important wells promises further production additions as the industry has moved closer to FY 2012-13 target. The E&P industry has drilled 82 wells till the end of May, which includes 29 exploration and 53 development wells. This translates into 90 percent of FY 2012-13 drilling target in the first 11 months, PPIS report stated.

The latest PPIS activity report indicates successful testing of gas reserves at Manzalai-10, located in the Tal Block in NWFP and Gyorgy Mosonyi, while testing at Manzalai-10 is still underway. 

On the other hand, Nashpa-IV&#8217;s drilling bid has been fixed as industry sources suggested that Drill Stem Test (DST) on the well is likely to start in the next two weeks. First three wells on Nashpa are producing cumulatively 15,000 barrels per day (bpd) oil and 50 million cubic feet per day (MMCFD) gas.

Moreover, another production well, Kadanwari, on the field has been completed with flow of 30 MMCFD. Oil and Gas Development Company (OGDC), which carries 50 percent stake in the field, stands to benefit.

JS Research&#8217;s Syed Atif Zafar said that a relatively modest gas discovery of 25-35 MMCFD has been discovered, which will be 20 percent of total Manzalai gas flows, 12 percent of Tal Block gas flows and 1.0 percent of country&#8217;s gas flows.

OGDC, Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) and Pakistan Oilfields Limited (POL) have respective stakes of 27.8 percent, 27.8 percent and 21.1 percent, respectively in the block. Zafar said that production from Manzalai-10 is likely to provide annual earnings upside of two paisas per share for OGDC, five paisas per share for PPL and Rs 2.5 per share for POL. He expects the field is likely to be tied-in over the next three to six months. The E&P space has seen renewed interest in recent times, where OGDC, PPL and POL have gained 19 percent, 21 percent and 5.0 percent, respectively in the past one month.

Meanwhile, the latest industry updates on drilling are largely encouraging and suggest positive production outlook for the listed E&P companies. The industry has already drilled more production wells than envisaged at the start of the year though exploration drilling has relatively lagged behind.

Mohammad Fawad Khan of Foundation Research Equities said that a key highlight of FY 2012-13 activity is contribution from private sector and healthy success ratio. Overall private E&P companies (OGDC and PPL) have drilled 21 exploration wells. United Energy Limited contributed the lion&#8217;s share with two thirds of drillings. Altogether, private sector enjoyed a success ratio of 50 percent. Most of the finds are in Badin block and in terms of size can be termed as small to modest.

Khan further said that Manzalai-10 has been completed though production numbers on development well are not known but should range between 10-15 MMCFD gas. Manzalai-10 will help in arresting the production decline on the field, he added.

Tal drilling on a new exploration well, Kot-01 has started with total target depth of 5,488 metres, highest among all eight wells drilled so far. Kot-01 is the first exploration well since completion of drilling on Tolanj in 2011-12 and highlights operator&#8217;s focus on scanning the remaining potential in Tal block.



modest gas field discoveries...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Finally a professional article on the power shortfall.

Quote

How the crisis happened


Dr Ashfaque H Khan
Tuesday, June 04, 2013 


Pakistan is currently facing the worst power crisis in its history, resulting in power cuts through loadshedding, which frequently last between 12-18 hours. These power cuts have served to constrain economic growth and development and adversely affect the lives of the people  rich or poor.

Why has the power crisis worsened in recent years? First, the cost of generation increased drastically in 2007-08 with an unprecedented surge in international fuel prices. Fuel prices have remained at an elevated level since 2009-2010. Sharp depreciation in the exchange rate (the Shaukat Tarin phenomenon) has also increased the rupee value of imported fuel. Heavy reliance on the petroleum sector for tax revenue, after the NFC Award, has further compounded the difficulties.

The price of furnace oil (fuel for power generation) increased from Rs21,259 per ton on July 2, 2007 to close to Rs75,000 per ton today. It takes about 215 grams of fuel (on average) to produce one unit of electricity. Accordingly, the fuel cost of generating one unit of electricity increased from Rs4.57 per unit to Rs161 per unit  an increase of 253 percent. The government did not allow the price of electricity to rise proportionately.

Second, the increase in generation, transmission and distribution (T&D) losses along with power theft have also contributed to the building up of the crisis. Third, growing circular debt incurred largely due to exchange rate depreciation and decline in the recovery of electricity bills has reduced the production of electricity.

Fourth, and most importantly, the substantial decline in the availability of gas for power generation significantly lowered the production of electricity and at the same time increased the cost of generation manifold. In 2005, 504 billion cubic feet (BCF) or 43.5 percent gas was allocated to power generation but the share declined to 358.4 BCF or 27.8 percent in 2012. Gas allocated to the transport sector, on the other hand, increased from 24.4 BCF (2.1 percent) to 119 BCF (9.24 percent) during 2005-2012.

What have been the implications for electricity generation? Due to sharp reduction in the availability of gas to the power sector, 15.9 billion units less of power were generated from natural gas in 2012 as compared to 2005. Electricity generated from furnace oil stood at 13.5 billion units in 2005, which increased to 33.5 billion units in 2012.

On the other hand, electricity generated from gas stood at the peak of 43.5 billion units in 2005 but declined drastically to 27.6 billion units in 2012. In other words, Pakistan moved from relatively low cost of electricity generation (Rs5-6 per unit from gas) to high cost generation (Rs16-17/ unit from furnace oil) in the last seven years, thus multiplying problems manifold. As power generation from natural gas is about Rs10-11 per unit cheaper than furnace oil, a decrease of 15.9 billion units from natural gas translates into an annual incremental cost of Rs150-175 billion.

The higher cost of generation had forced the previous regime to increase the price of electricity by more than 100 percent. Empirical evidence suggests that a strong positive relationship exists between the rise in power tariff and power theft. Increase in power tariff in badly governed utilities has encouraged power theft with little impact on revenue of the utility companies. My position has always been that raising power tariff alone is not a solution and will never be a solution. Hike in power tariff, if required, must be accompanied by improving governance in utility companies.

What can be done in the short-run to address power crisis? First, as we have seen that the diversion of gas from the power to transport sector has aggravated the power crisis, it is therefore essential that we discourage the use of gas in the transport sector either through administrative measures or through price mechanism.

In budget 2013-14, the government may impose heavy central excise duty to bring the price of CNG slightly above the motor gasoline price. People will have no incentive to use CNG in their vehicles. Second, the gas so retrieved from the transport sector must be diverted to efficient power plants operating at over 50 percent efficiency level. In so doing, the country can add an additional 17.5 billion units of electricity.

Third, about 500 million cubic feet per day of gas  nearly12 percent of the countrys current gas output and equivalent to production from Sui, has failed to enter the system due to long outstanding litigation involving the OGDC. It is recommended that the new government must resolve such cases commercially at the earliest so that additional gas, equivalent to the production of Sui, can be brought into the system to produce relatively cheaper electricity.

Fourth, there are 3500 CNG stations in the country. The government may consider buying out all the stations at Rs10-20 million each. It will cost the exchequer between Rs35-70 billion but such measures alone could yield a saving of over Rs100 billion in power subsidies annually.

Fifth, the provision of free electricity to the employees of utility companies must be withdrawn forthwith as this has become a major source of power theft. Sixth, the government must bring a new team of professionals in as directors and heads of Discos with clear performance targets. Seventh, Nepra, a regulatory body of the power sector must be revamped by bringing in professionals who are tasked to undertake the technical audit of the IPPs and KESC. Finally, the finance department of Pepco/Wapda must be strengthened by inducting professional finance experts.

All these measures can be implemented in 100-180 days to reduce loadshedding, if there is a strong will. Thus far, the new government has expressed its strong willingness to address the power crisis on a war footing. Those assigned the task may find these recommendations useful.

The writer is principal and dean at NUST Business School (NBS) Islamabad.

Email: ahkhan@nbs.edu.pk
How the crisis happened - Dr Ashfaque H Khan

Unquote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

niaz said:


> The price of furnace oil (fuel for power generation) increased from Rs21,259 per ton on July 2, 2007 to close to Rs75,000 per ton today. It takes about 215 grams of fuel (on average) to produce one unit of electricity. Accordingly, the fuel cost of generating one unit of electricity increased from Rs4.57 per unit to Rs161 per unit &#8211; an increase of 253 percent. The government did not allow the price of electricity to rise proportionately.



That is new to me and a complete shocker! That is a increase of 3 times per ton! Astounding.

So sir what do you think, is this solely due to the incompetence of the PPP government or just something that was bound to happen?

The elimination of CNG from transport sector is something which almost all of the petro-chemical and power generation experts have been saying. Our country simply doesn't have enough gas to facilitate both the power and transport sector and give a subsidy on top of it...this is something which the new government can do immediately within a month.

Another suggestion being floated around is that only the private vehicle CNG should be stopped, the public sector should keep on running on CNG to keep the costs of transportation low.


----------



## niaz

ziaulislam said:


> Govt drags feet on cost-effective coal-fired power projects
> 
> 
> Mansoor Ahmad
> Thursday, February 21, 2013
> From Print Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The government is yet to give go-ahead to conversion of 12 furnace oil-fired power plants into coal-combusted power plants that could result in net saving of over Rs790 billion per year.
> 
> 
> 
> The ministry of water and power admitted that 12 steam based thermal plants having power generation capacity of 4347 megawatts could be run on coal in about a year. The total conversion cost would be $1.565 billion and annual saving in fuel cost (which is borne by the government) would be $8.04 billion per year equivalent at current dollar rate to Rs790 billion. This saving could wipe out the total annual subsidy that the government pays to the power sector besides sparing over Rs400 billion per year for further investments.
> 
> 
> 
> The first proposal in this regard was initiated by a Sheikhupura-based independent power producer (IPP) in November 2011 that sought permission for converting of its furnace based plant to coal, which would reduce fuel cost component by Rs5.5 per unit. Since this plant had adequate area available, it was proposed to install coal-fired boilers at the other side of steam turbine, which would ensure regular supplies from the furnace oil boilers yea round.
> 
> 
> 
> The power generation would have to be stopped for six months only for connecting coal-run boiler with steam turbine.
> 
> 
> 
> The proposal suggested that during these six months government continues to pay the capacity payment charges to enable the sponsor to service its past debt. The payment could be recovered by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) after operation of coal converted plant in 12 equal installments. The sponsors will make entire investment for the conversion and share the benefit of fuel cost in a ratio of 40:60, it said. The net saving to Wapda was calculated at Rs5.15 billion per year. The final approval from the government is still awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB), operating under the ministry of water and power, after receiving this request carried out its analysis on conversion of existing thermal power stations on cheaper fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> It has identified eight public sector and four IPPs that could be converted from furnace oil to coal based steam generation. Its analysis is based on imported coal.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the boards document, power generation thermal units in public sector include 205 MW Jamshoro unit 1, 470 MW Jamshoro units 2,3,4, 300 MW Guddu units 3, 4, 545 MW Muzaffargarh units 1, 2, 3, 320 MW Muzaffargarh unit 4, 420 MW Muzaffargarh units 5, 6 , 132 MW SPS Faisalabad, and 195 MW NGPS Multan units 1, 2, 3. The total available capacity of these steam power generation units comes to 2,325 MW. The total yearly savings from these eight units after conversion to coal would be Rs486.56 billion or $5.72 billion at dollar rate in 2011. Among the independent power producers, the projects that could be converted to coal include 1200 MW Hubco Karachi, 348 MW AES Lalpir, 348 MW Aes Pakgen, and 126 MW SABA Power.
> 
> 
> 
> The total fuel cost saving from these projects has been estimated by PPIB at Rs196.81 billion per year. The PPIB document further stated that each of these projects if converted into coal based technology would stop power generation for at least a year. It also recommended paying capacity charges to the idle units during the period when they are closed for technology up-gradation so that they could service their past debts.
> 
> 
> 
> Power sector expert Mohsin Syed said that currently about 4000 MW of thermal power generation capacity remains idle throughout the year. He said the government should shift 2000 MW projects in one-go. The saving from these projects will be five times higher.
> 
> Govt drags feet on cost-effective coal-fired power projects - thenews.com.pk




There has always been a debate as to which fossil fuel for power generation is cheaper.

The article only mentions the coal is cheaper without giving any concrete figure. A very rough guide is noted below:


-	Amount of fuel used to generate one kilowatt-hour (kWh):
-	Coal = 0.00053 Short Tons or 1.07 Pounds
-	Natural Gas = 0.00798 Mcf (1,000 cubic feet)
-	Residual Fuel Oil = 0.00184 Barrels (or 0.08 gallons)


-	KWh generated per unit of fuel used:
-	1,870 kWh per Ton of Coal or 0.9 kWh per Pound of Coal
-	125 kWh per Mcf (1,000 cubic feet) of Natural Gas
-	542 kWh per Barrel of Petroleum, or 13 kWh 

The above assumes:

Coal = 19,530,000 Btu per Short Ton (2,000 lbs) Note: heat contents of coal vary widely by types of coal

Natural Gas = 1,021,000 Btu per 1,000 Cubic Feet (Mcf)

Petroleum Fuel Oil = 5,871,390 Btu per Barrel (42 gallons) 


Most of the coal for power production will be imported and I dont have pricing data for landed coal price in Pakistan. Fuel oil (Furnace oil) costs approx. $650 per metric ton or about $100 per barrel. Besides prices of commodities change over time and unless we can correctly predict coal versus oil economics over next 10 years, huge investment for conversion into coal does not appear to be a good decision. Let us also not forget that only the plants using steam turbines for power generation can be converted. 

In my humble opinion for whatever it is worth; unless we use indigenous coal such as Thar lignite; conversion to imported coal is not a feasible option.


----------



## niaz

nuclearpak said:


> That is new to me and a complete shocker! That is a increase of 3 times per ton! Astounding.
> 
> So sir what do you think, is this solely due to the incompetence of the PPP government or just something that was bound to happen?
> 
> The elimination of CNG from transport sector is something which almost all of the petro-chemical and power generation experts have been saying. Our country simply doesn't have enough gas to facilitate both the power and transport sector and give a subsidy on top of it...this is something which the new government can do immediately within a month.
> 
> Another suggestion being floated around is that only the private vehicle CNG should be stopped, the public sector should keep on running on CNG to keep the costs of transportation low.



Crude prices have been rising steadily over last 10 years. Crude was priced at $50 per barrel in 2005. Prices shot up to $137 per barrel in 2009 then dropped back to $70 per barrel for a brief period before going back up to $100 -$110 per barrel range. With the advent of Fracking & increased Shale oil production, unless we see another Mid East war, Crude oil prices are expected to drop slightly over next 5 year period.

Prices of all petroleum products are linked to crude prices and furnace oil (fuel oil) is no exception. Thus fuel oil prices have risen in proportion to the crude oil. Additionally, since fuel oil is the cheapest of all petroleum products;all new refineries are with Cokers which produces virtually no fuel oil and all old refineries are adding upgrading facilities which drastically reduces fuel oil production. For example India&#8217; Reliance refinery which at 1.2-million barrels per day is the largest state of the art refinery in the world does not produce any fuel oil. Instead they produce petroleum coke and export small quantities of Carbon Black Feedstock (CBFS); a highly aromatic slurry with density higher than 1 (it is heavier than water). All this has resulted in world fuel oil prices rising more sharply than crude oil prices. 

Incidentally, delayed petroleum coke exported by Reliance is also used for power production and is cheaper than coal because of its higher BTU value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

I was watching TV and the Caretaker Minister for Power said that if the oil fired plants are converted to coal, the cost of electricity will come down from 18 to 8 Rs per unit.

In this sort of a situation, what if the government keeps the price of the unit at around 12-15 for a few months, just to recover some money...the cost of production will be much less than the cost that a consumer has to pay, but it would ensure that the government is getting some extra money. 

Is this theory applicable? @niaz...


----------



## niaz

nuclearpak said:


> I was watching TV and the Caretaker Minister for Power said that if the oil fired plants are converted to coal, the cost of electricity will come down from 18 to 8 Rs per unit.
> 
> In this sort of a situation, what if the government keeps the price of the unit at around 12-15 for a few months, just to recover some money...the cost of production will be much less than the cost that a consumer has to pay, but it would ensure that the government is getting some extra money.
> 
> Is this theory applicable? @niaz...




It is difficult to comment on somebody else&#8217;s statement without having full knowledge about exactly what was said and in which context.

I work in the international environment where it is assumed that all coal-fired plants have flue gas desulfurization equipment (scrubbers) or dry sorbent injection systems installed to comply with the Mercury and Air Toxics Standards. Higher coal prices, lower wholesale electricity prices (often tied to natural gas prices), sometimes makes investment in such equipment uneconomical.

Also the efficiency of power generation from gas means it competes with coal even when it costs 1.5 times as much. &#8220;When the ratio of natural gas prices to coal prices is approximately 1.5 or lower, a typical natural gas-fired combined-cycle plant has lower generating costs than a typical coal-fired plant.&#8221; &#8220;In general, combined-cycle (gas) units are considered to be more flexible than steam turbines. They can ramp their output up and down more easily, and their start-up and shutdown procedures involve less time and expense.

It cannot be denied that coal prices have historically been lower and more stable than oil and gas prices. Coal is likely to remain the most affordable fuel for power generation in many developing and industrialised countries for decades. I have no data on imported coal cost into Pakistan. I am aware that coal prices have been falling in recent months. Per last data with me Australian thermal coal price was about $100 per metric ton FOB. Let us assume that its landed price in Karachi is about $120 per metric. As a rough estimate 1870 KWH cost about $120 or 6.5 cents per KWH. Fuel oil is about $100 per bbl. which makes about only 542 KWH or 18.4 cents per KWH. On this basis coal is definitely much cheaper and it ties in with the Minister's statement that it costs about 18 rupees per unit to produce electricity from imported furnace oil.

According to the article quoted by Hon. Zialulislam it would require an investment of about $1.565-billion. Yes GOP could keep the unit price at current levels to recoup the investment. 

By the way, nothing was said about the investment required to install scrubbers and other flue cleaning systems on the existing steam turbine power plants. How much will that cost? Or do we think that it is okay to pollute Pakistani air and endanger health of Pakistani citizens for the sake of cheaper electricity?

As I have posted earlier, in my view it is unwise to invest $1.6 billion and still depend upon imported coal? I would rather invest this money on Thar coal development and then convert steam turbine plant boiler into burning Thar brown coal once it becomes available. However it is a must that all new power plants should only use coal or petroleum coke as fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

I just got my bill in the UK from EDF Energy. Unit electricity cost is 13.23 pence per KWh for residential consumers. This comes to about Rs 20 per unit. In addition there is a standing charge of 25 pence or about Rs 37.50 per day. There could be a slight variation among different companies.

Unit cost price consists of:

48% - Cost of electricity
23% - cost of transmission/delivery from the power plant to the consuming house.
16%- Operating cost (profit margin for the electric supply company)
8%- social & environmental surcharge
5%- VAT (Value added tax for UK gov't)

How does it compare with Pakistani electricity charges?


----------



## Argus Panoptes

niaz said:


> I just got my bill in the UK from EDF Energy. Unit electricity cost is 13.23 pence per KWh for residential consumers. This comes to about Rs 20 per unit. In addition there is a standing charge of 25 pence or about Rs 37.50 per day. There could be a slight variation among different companies.
> 
> Unit cost price consists of:
> 
> 48% - Cost of electricity
> 23% - cost of transmission/delivery from the power plant to the consuming house.
> 16%- Operating cost (profit margin for the electric supply company)
> 8%- social & environmental surcharge
> 5%- VAT (Value added tax for UK gov't)
> 
> How does it compare with Pakistani electricity charges?



You do not tell us the total amount of energy consumed or the total bill Sir @niaz . In Pakistan, the cost per unit rises steeply with increasing consumption, while in the West I think that larger consumers get lower prices. So there is no linear or direct comparison between the two situations, unless we also know the total number of units consumed at any given level of billing.


----------



## ejaz007

*Closure of three IPPs cause loss of Rs 15bn*

LAHORE: The national grid could have 100 megawatts of free electricity immediately by simply substituting 200mw generation from WAPDA&#8217;s Genco plants to three private plants, Japan, Saba and SEPCOL without any additional cost. Three independent power plants have been forced to shut down their plants since September 2012 due to petty disputes that await immediate resolution. The plants include 120 MW Japan Power at Raiwind, 110 MW Sepcol at Raiwind and 120 MW Saba Power at Sheikhupura. The total power production is 350 MW. These plants run on furnace oil and sell electricity to the ministry of water and power and the National Transmission and Dispatch Company at the rate of Rs 14.80 / KWh. Surprisingly, substituting the electricity from these three IPPs, the ministry for water and power, WAPDA and NTDC are running their own GENCO plants which are producing electricity at the rate of Rs 22 to 23 per unit thus reflecting a burden of Rs 7-8 per unit on the national exchequer. Power experts told Daily Times These GENCOs including Jamshoro, Muzaffargarh and Guddu Power Plants are producing power at Rs 22 per unit and 300 MW production means an expense of Rs 4.8 billion a month. Whereas Saba Power, Japan and Sepco are producing electricity at Rs 15 per unit and 300 MW production means an expense of Rs 3.2 billion a month. The difference of Rs 7 per unit has caused an excess payment of Rs 1.6 billion a month for running Jamshoro, Muzaffargarh and Guddu instead of these IPPs. Due to this the national exchequer has suffered a loss of about Rs 15 billion since September 2012 and counting. As a justification for switching generation to its own plants, NTDC has cited fuel grammage recovery loss by the three IPPs. Ignoring for a moment that inadequate fuel tariff has resulted in such loss and the IPPs have absorbed these losses by taking a hit on their capacity payments: Fuel Grammage Loss by these IPPs is Rs 100 million per month whereas running Genco plants means additional expenditure of Rs 1.6 billion per month. Moreover by using the same quantity of oil Gencos produce 200 MW electricity whereas there three private IPPs produce 300 MW of electricity, thus reflecting 100MW additional power. Still further, dual fired IPPs are run on High Speed Diesel (HSD) when gas is not available (which is mostly not available) while Saba, SEPCOL and Japan run on the much cheaper High Furnace Oil (HFO): Cost per unit of plants run on HSD is Rs 26 per unit whereas cost per unit of plants run on HFO is Rs 14.80 per unit. To provide immediate relief in load shedding, the target should be to generate maximum electricity out of scant financial resources which policy has not been followed by the ministry of water and power and NTDC. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*PM seeks Chinese investment in energy sector*
* Nawaz asks visiting Chinese business delegation to install solar power plants in Pakistan
Staff Report



ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Thursday invited the Chinese companies to invest in the energy sector of Pakistan as the country is experiencing a severe power shortage.

In a meeting with the five-member delegation led by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) Chairman Wang Yitong, which called on him, the prime minister invited the company, which produces solar power plants, to install solar power plants in Pakistan. The prime minister assured the Chinese delegation that his government was ready and will extend all possible support and cooperation to NORINCO to expedite the process so that work on these projects can start in earnest.

The NORINCO chairman congratulated Prime Minister Nawaz on the assumption of his office. Yitong briefed the prime minister that his company was one of the 500 largest state-owned enterprises in terms of assets and revenue and deals in various areas, including petroleum, mining, engineering and infrastructure projects. He informed the prime minister that after successful visit of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang to Pakistan, they have received special support of the Chinese government and leadership to boost business relations between the two friendly countries and undertake projects in Pakistan.

Prime Minister Nawaz recalled that during the recent visit of the Chinese premier to Pakistan, he had very useful and fruitful talks with him and termed the visit of the NORINCO delegation as a testimony that these relations were being further solidified, strengthened and expanded. The prime minister said that Pakistan had vast areas in Balochistan and south Punjab which have sunshine round the year and there was ample land available for installation of solar power plants in the country.

During the meeting, the prime minister also discussed the possibility of installation of solar energy plants in Balochistan where population is thin, scattered and at distances. This, he said, would help save laying of transmission lines which have a prohibitive cost. Prime Minister Nawaz also offered NORINCO to look into mining and setting up of coal power plants at sites in Thar, Balochistan and Punjab where coal is available. The work on the mining and setting up of thermal power plants, the prime minister said, can be carried out simultaneously so that the power can be produced as quickly as possible.

The prime minister also offered NORINCO to look into the exploration of iron ore in the country. He also discussed the possibility of projects for running underground trains in Karachi, Lahore and twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad in order to facilitate commuters in these cities. The NORINCO chairman said that his company was serious and keen to take up projects in Pakistan. In this connection, he informed the prime minister that on his return to China, he would immediately despatch his team of experts to Pakistan to initiate discussions and take these ideas forward.

The meeting was attended by Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal and senior officials of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office.

Meanwhile, in a separate meeting with Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) Justice (r) Fakharuddin G Ebrahim, the prime minister said that the government firmly believed in strengthening and sustaining the democratic institutions of the country. Ebrahim congratulated the prime minister on assuming his office. Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani and Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt also called on the prime minister and discussed professional matters, overall security situation in the country and matters relating to national security.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## muse

Chinese investment? While Chinese citizens are murdered without any Pakistani response toward the murderers? Really? Coal?

What's the heart of the mess? Our "Awaaam Pasand" will not be able to accept that we lose tax payer money as if it was water - below is something to consider:



*Power minister*
Dr Farrukh Saleem
Sunday, June 23, 2013


Capital suggestion



Sir, *there are 12 government-run registered companies that collectively lose Rs400 billion a year. They are: Lesco, Gepco, Iesco, Fesco, Mepco, Hesco, Qesco, Pesco, Jamshoro Power, Central Power, Northern Power and Lakhra Power. Sir, if you are the de facto appointing authority of the chief executive officers of the dirty dozen, then the Rs400 billion burden is on your shoulders*.

Sir, your *experts are telling you three things: our fuel mix is not right; we will convert furnace oil-boilers to coal and that we need to jack up the tariff by a wholesome 70 percent. This is all hogwash; pies in the sky*.

To begin with, *developing huge coalmines require billions of dollars &#8211; billions that we don&#8217;t have. Second, conversion kits will cost a couple of billion dollars &#8211; billions that we don&#8217;t have. Third, no one will finance the burning of coal. Fourth, the supply-chain infrastructure will cost billions of dollars &#8211; billions that we don&#8217;t have. Finally, the PPP doubled the tariff with no end to circular debt (higher tariff means more theft). Sir, none of that is ever going to happen to any significant degree to make much of a difference.*

Sir, *a single 500 MW plant needs 3,337,000 kg of coal a day. Consider this: we will need 100,000 tons of coal a day and our current production is 8,000 tons a day. We need billions of dollars to set up a complete supply-chain of thousands of coal-carrying trucks and thousands of rail freight bogies connecting the port and the power plants. Can China help? We may be able to convert a few hundred megawatts, but please don&#8217;t hold out for pies in the sky*.

Dear Minister, s*ome 200 so-called state-owned enterprises (SOEs) lose Rs500 billion a year. Of the 200 SOEs, a total of 12 manage to lose Rs400 billion a year; 80 percent of the entire loss. Sir, take care of the dirty dozen and you would have taken care of 80 percent of the *****. Of the Rs400 billion, 50 percent is theft and the other 50 percent is owed by various governments, federal and provincial.*

Sir, the federal government, its attached departments, autonomous and semi-autonomous bodies, joint staff headquarters, military dairy farms, the President&#8217;s House, the PM&#8217;s Secretariat, the residence of chairman senate, residences of federal ministers, the Election Commission, the Supreme Court, the Federal Police, the Intelligence Bureau and the FIA all owe billions.

Dear Minister, *Sindh owes Rs61 billion, Punjab Rs9 billion, AJK Rs20 billion and the KESC Rs50 billion. Of the Rs400 billion loss, one-half is theft (and inefficiencies); electricity theft, transformer theft, cable theft and furnace oil theft (the other half is owed by the government and the private sector).

Sir, the good news is that you will be able to find strategic partners/operators for the Gencos. Sir, the good news is that there is market appetite for the distribution companies. There is just no way that you &#8211; or your ministry &#8211; can restructure the Discos; they must be privatised straight away. Start with the best &#8211; Fesco, Gepco, Lesco and Iesco &#8211; where bill-collection losses are 1.5 percent, 1.5 percent, 4 percent and 4.2 percent, respectively. Next, professionalise Nepra*.

Dear Khawaja Sahib, coal is baloney and &#8216;baloney is the lie laid on so thick you ought to hate it and blarney is flattery laid on so thin most ministers love it&#8217;.



The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*To pay off Rs370 bn dues under circular debt by June 30: Dar*


ISLAMABAD: Federal Finance Minister, Senator Ishaq Dar Sunday reaffirmed the government&#8217;s resolve to eliminate the vicious circular debt by announcing to pay it off by August 12.

Speaking from the floor of National Assembly, Senator Dar said the total amount of circular debt stood at Rs508 billion as of May 31 and vowed to pay off Rs370 billion by June 30 to partially settle the private sector dues. &#8220;The entire circular debt will be cleared by August 12,&#8221; he pledged.

He maintained that his government will look right into the International Monetary Fund&#8217;s (IMF) eye while negotiating a loan deal with it. &#8220;No dictation will be taken from it (IMF),&#8221; he added.

The Finance Minister said that the people will be taken into confidence over the agreement with the IMF and vowed to repay the loan obtained by the previous government.

He said the details of the pact reached with the IMF will also be made available on the Federal Finance Ministry&#8217;s website.

To pay off Rs370 bn dues under circular debt by June 30: Dar - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Argus Panoptes

A 370 billion payment is only a stop gap measure. *The total circular debt is now over 900 billion*.


----------



## ejaz007

*Pak-French hydropower project inaugurated in KP*
Staff Report 



ISLAMABAD: With the collaboration of France, the Jabban Hydropower Plant, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) was inaugurated here on Wednesday and France is planning for more such cooperation in the near future with Pakistani government.

The Jabban Hydropower Plant is the oldest large hydropower plant in Pakistan but its activities were stopped in 2006 after a fire. A soft loan agreement of 26.5 million euros or Rs 3.5 billion was signed in 2010 between the French Development Agency (AFD) and government of Pakistan to rehabilitate this plant and to build capacities in the hydropower sector.

Ambassador of France Philippe Thiébaud, AFD, Asia Vice President Grégory Clémente and Ministry Water and Power Secretary Anwar Ahmad Khan inaugurated this project.

The Jabban Hydropower Project is located on Swat Canal in Malakand Division. This run-of-river hydropower plant was built in 1937, and as such it is the oldest large hydropower plant in Pakistan. It discontinued its production after a fire broke out in November 2006.

With the participation of highly qualified engineers from WAPDA and NESPAK the infrastructure was rehabilitated and the capacity increased from 19 megawatts (MW) up to 22 MW. During construction, 200 people were employed at the worksite, directly benefiting local population of Malakand District. After rehabilitation, the plant will employ 50 workers, and will provide electricity to more than 240,000 people.

The total cost of the project was estimated at 25 million euros or Rs 3.4 billion. In July 2009, AFD signed with government of Pakistan a soft loan of 26.5 million euros, out of which 25 million euros is allocated for the Jabban Project, and 1.5 million euros for building capacities on the hydropower sector. This loan is being implemented by WAPDA, AFD&#8217;s main partner in the country. The Jabban Project, constructed by a Pakistani company, should deliver its full capacity to the grid by September 2013, without expected over cost or delays.

The Jabban Hydropower Project generates renewable energy, and therefore mitigates climate change, by reducing the emissions of greenhouse gases. As a rehabilitation project, it did not entail negative environmental and social impacts, and no land acquisition or relocation of people was necessary. Finally, and most importantly, it answers to the need of reducing the cost of energy generation, and adds capacity to the national grid, therefore directly addressing the current energy crisis in Pakistan.

As a member of the group of Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FoDP), France is very sensitive to the welfare of the Pakistani population and is committed to implementing sustainable development projects in renewable energy and in water sectors.

The exceptional potential of the country in terms of hydropower, as well as the success of this first operation, encourages France and Pakistan to jointly engage in other projects in the future. AFD Group is fully committed in promoting sustainable hydropower in Pakistan, in close cooperation with public and private operators, through co-financing with, among other donors, European Union and German cooperation. AFD has already committed funding for the studies of the multipurpose Mohmand / Munda dam project, as well as for the construction of the Jaggran-II and Harpo hydropower projects. In addition, AFD has a portfolio of identified hydel projects under study, for a total capacity of more than 1,100 MW.

France, through AFD, is fully committed to contribute to resolve the energy crisis, and also looks forward to continuing interventions in KP, a province in need of support for its social and economic development.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## darkinsky

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...chistan-suitable-wind-energy.html#post4507098

Renewable energy: KESC, Aman Foundation to set up bio-gas plant


KARACHI: 
The International Finance Corporation (IFC) has signed a joint development agreement with the Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC), the Aman Foundation and their collaborative initiative, Karachi Organic Energy Limited (KOEL). The three will co-develop the largest bio-gas power plant of its kind, in what is being called a &#8216;waste to energy project&#8217; based in the Landhi Cattle Colony in Karachi, said a press release issued here.
The IFC&#8217;s support will come in the form of IFC InfraVentures, an early-stage equity investment fund which supports infrastructure projects in developing countries. It will work hand-in-hand with the KESC and Aman Foundation and will provide a share of the seed capital, aiming at attracting subsequent financing at a later stage.
The plant will convert approximately 4,200 tons of cattle waste and 700 tons of food waste per day to bio-gas, which will be utilised for power generation at a facility with an installed capacity of up to 30 megawatts (MW).

The residual organic content is expected to be processed into over 100,000 tons per annum of soil amendment (low-nutrient organic fertiliser). The project, with a total investment of approximately $80 million, will be developed in two phases with installed capacities of 15MW each.
&#8220;This project is a prime example of how innovation can be used to tackle some of Pakistan&#8217;s most pressing development issues,&#8221; Director IFC for the Middle East and North Africa Mouayed Makhlouf said, according to the release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

84MW New Bong Escape hydropower project: Country?s first hydel IPP begins operation

Bong Escape hydro project has started power production from today.

Seems something like Ghazi Brotha, a Run of the river project downstream of a major dam.


----------



## salman77

*Pakistans first Solar Park on its way*

Punjab Minister for Mineral Development and Energy Sher Ali will sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with a Chinese company on July 25 to establish Pakistans first Solar Park near Lahore on 5,000 acres of land.

The move will help reduce the shortfall of energy upon its completion.

He was speaking to the participants at inauguration ceremony of Pakistans first Solar Panel Assembly Plant organised by TESLA Industries.

TESLA PV Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Aamir Hussain, Head of Alternative Energy Development Board of Pakistan Dr Basharat Hassan, Islamabad Chamber Ex-President Zafar Bakhtawar, renowned Architect Khalid Abdul Rehman, Rana Adeel, TESLA PV GM Mubarak Hussain and others were also present on the occasion.

The minister appreciated the efforts of TESLA PV to make the country self sufficient in manufacturing solar panels and said the government would extend full support to the investors in solar energy sector. All developed nations have advanced in getting electricity from sun and they were making progress through this natural source of energy, he added.

He said that the government was eager to adopt every possible source of energy to combat the present energy crises in the country. Some 43 wind energy projects were under construction in Punjab aimed at reducing the energy crises, he informed. He also encouraged the investors to come forward and invest in the energy sector where they would be given full cooperation from the government.

TESLA PV CEO said that solar panel manufacturing plant had a capacity of 4 MW per year and would be increased to 10 MW in the year 2014. Local manufacturing of these panels will not only make tem affordable but will also help solar users to buy A grade quality Mono and Poly panels. It will also help reduce the foreign exchange being spent in import of these panels from other countries, he added. Moreover, he said that the company will be producing 100, 150, 200, 250 watt Mono and Poly Solar panels which will be available country wide from Monday.

He further stated that the shortfall of electricity in Pakistan was playing havoc with the economy and disturbing social life. He explained that the solar energy system can help combat many deficiencies and steer the country towards the path of progress.

Highlighting its benefits he said, With one time investment, our industrial units can get rid of load shedding and billing of electricity for ever, rather they can sell the surplus electricity to WAPDA by installing import, export electricity meters. -

Pakistan's first Solar Park on its way | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Jango

What is the loadshedding situation for you guys?

In Islamabad, it didn't go for three straight days when it rained (over the weekend), and before and after that, it was only one hour all day, i.e one hour loadshedding in 24 hours (around 2 PM).

So what's the situation like in other parts of the country?
@Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, @hasnain0099, @cb4, @darkinsky etc.


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> What is the loadshedding situation for you guys?
> 
> In Islamabad, it didn't go for three straight days when it rained (over the weekend), and before and after that, it was only one hour all day, i.e one hour loadshedding in 24 hours (around 2 PM).
> 
> So what's the situation like in other parts of the country?
> @Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, @hasnain0099, @cb4, @darkinsky etc.


Zero here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> What is the loadshedding situation for you guys?
> 
> In Islamabad, it didn't go for three straight days when it rained (over the weekend), and before and after that, it was only one hour all day, i.e one hour loadshedding in 24 hours (around 2 PM).
> 
> So what's the situation like in other parts of the country?
> @Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, @hasnain0099, @cb4, @darkinsky etc.



Terrible situation in Lahore, especially in my area. Usually its like one hour loadshedding after one hour of electricity from 9am to 5pm, after that the light stays till next morning 9am. But since past 3 days, loadshedding is happening throughout the night, even in Sehri time also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> What is the loadshedding situation for you guys?
> 
> In Islamabad, it didn't go for three straight days when it rained (over the weekend), and before and after that, it was only one hour all day, i.e one hour loadshedding in 24 hours (around 2 PM).
> 
> So what's the situation like in other parts of the country?
> @Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, @hasnain0099, @cb4, @darkinsky etc.



Its fairly good in my area now, 6 hours maximum.


----------



## Major Sam

here also no load shedding


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Terrible situation in Lahore, especially in my area. Usually its like one hour loadshedding after one hour of electricity from 9am to 5pm, after that the light stays till next morning 9am. But since past 3 days, loadshedding is happening throughout the night, even in Sehri time also.



Yeah I heard some parts are facing the usual every alternative hour loadshedding...


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> Its fairly good in my area now, 6 hours maximum.



Without power for 25% of the time every day is "fairly good"? That is horrible.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> What is the loadshedding situation for you guys?
> 
> In Islamabad, it didn't go for three straight days when it rained (over the weekend), and before and after that, it was only one hour all day, i.e one hour loadshedding in 24 hours (around 2 PM).
> 
> So what's the situation like in other parts of the country?
> @Leader, @Jazzbot, @AstanoshKhan, @hasnain0099, @cb4, @darkinsky etc.



Since I live in a rural area the situation here is quite good as compared to it was a month ago. You can't really tell how much is the total hours of LS. Sometimes the light stays straight for 8 Hrs but if I've to give it a wild guess then I think it happens for 3 - 4 Hours on a 24 Hours basis. In the urban areas there has been no LS at all for over 4-days now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Without power for 25% of the time every day is "fairly good"? That is horrible.



mate we have seen worst 20 hour loadshedding for months, so you have no idea how relaxing this state is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> mate we have seen worst 20 hour loadshedding for months, so you have no idea how relaxing this state is.



Yes, I know what you mean. That was my point actually, that we are so used to worse things that even an improvement that most others in the world would regard as horrible but we are grateful for. The reason I point this out is that we should hold our government accountable for 24/7 power supplies.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. That was my point actually, that we are so used to worse things that even an improvement that most others in the world would regard as horrible but we are grateful for. The reason I point this out is that we should hold our government accountable for 24/7 power supplies.



the energy policy they showed yesterday states that electricity supply will meet its demand by the end of 2017, right before the elections.. but no future plans to meet the energy demand of 2030.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> the energy policy they showed yesterday states that electricity supply will meet its demand by the end of 2017, right before the elections.. but no future plans to meet the energy demand of 2030.



That policy will fail. The rate of increase in total demand and the resources needed to meet them will make sure of that failure.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> That policy will fail. The rate of increase in total demand and the resources needed to meet them will make sure of that failure.



well I dont know about that but I hope they do whatever it takes to solve not only the current crisis but also the expected future demand.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> well I dont know about that but I hope they do whatever it takes to solve not only the current crisis but also the expected future demand.



Our power demand has a doubling time of less than 10 years due to population growth, increasing urbanization and more luxuries. Can we meet that? If so, how?


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Our power demand has a doubling time of less than 10 years due to population growth, increasing urbanization and more luxuries. Can we meet that? If so, how?



I dont know... but they should sort out by developing proactive plan of action.. hydro is the only way forward, thats for sure.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> I dont know... but they should sort out by developing proactive plan of action.. hydro is the only way forward, thats for sure.



Whatever form of energy we use, we need to add about 2000MW of new generation every year on average, year after year, without circular debt. Can you see how that would be possible at all?


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Whatever form of energy we use, we need to add about 2000MW of new generation every year on average, year after year, without circular debt. Can you see how that would be possible at all?



Apparently with this pace of performance and will of the governments, to tackle the situation, NO.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> Apparently with this pace of performance and will of the governments, to tackle the situation, NO.



Well, if you consider that the cost of adding that amount of power is about $2 billion per year every year on average, any government, PPP, PMLN, PTI, or military, will find it close to impossible given our national finances.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Well, if you consider that the cost of adding that amount of power is about $2 billion per year every year on average, any government, PPP, PMLN, PTI, or military, will find it close to impossible given our national finances.



Yes, I dont think we can attract this much foreign investment in this sector every year, but what I do believe is that its not next to impossible, its achievable, I dont know how !!


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> Yes, I dont think we can attract this much foreign investment in this sector every year, but what I do believe is that its not next to impossible,* its achievable, I dont know how* !!



That is the dilemma: is it achievable? hope, prayer, optimism is good, but that does not generate capital or electricity. Somebody has to work to achieve this. Who? How?


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> That is the dilemma: is it achievable? hope, prayer, optimism is good, but that does not generate capital or electricity. Somebody has to work to achieve this. Who? How?



not me or you ofcourse. 

Who? the guy is now in power. who else are you looking for to ask "how"?


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> not me or you ofcourse.
> 
> Who? the guy is now in power. who else are you looking for to ask "how"?



So that means the answer is NO. Impossible. Not achievable. No chance. There will no end to loadshedding.

However, it can be decreased if a huge effort is made.

That is the realistic way to look at this problem.


----------



## Leader

this is certainly not the way

INVESTIGATIVE REPORT: Pakistan Hires Pharmacist to Solve Energy Problems: Musadik Malik, an American Import, who failed to find a job in America



Argus Panoptes said:


> So that means the answer is NO. Impossible. Not achievable. No chance. There will no end to loadshedding.
> 
> However, it can be decreased if a huge effort is made.
> 
> That is the realistic way to look at this problem.



but the answer is not NO. neither that its impossible, but there is a way to achieve it...


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> this is certainly not the way
> 
> INVESTIGATIVE REPORT: Pakistan Hires Pharmacist to Solve Energy Problems: Musadik Malik, an American Import, who failed to find a job in America
> 
> 
> 
> but the answer is not NO. neither that its impossible, but there is a way to achieve it...



If this is not the way, then it means the problem will only grow over the next five years. Which makes it even more impossible.

There is no way to eliminate loadshedding.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> If this is not the way, then it means the problem will only grow over the next five years. Which makes it even more impossible.
> 
> There is no way to eliminate loadshedding.



like you said who is going to do it and how he is going to do it.

I told you who can do it, ask him how he can do it.

rest all the debates are just excuses.

someone told that once in china electricity supply was interrupted for like some hours, and before the inquiry board, that MD of Chinese electricity supply corporation was asked whether it was his duty to develop an alternative system or not, he admitted to it that its in his job to maintain uninterrupted supply of electricity, he was sentenced to death. since then no problem has interrupted supply.

so what you say? will it work... I think Yes.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> like you said who is going to do it and how he is going to do it.
> 
> I told you who can do it, ask him how he can do it.
> 
> rest all the debates are just excuses.
> 
> someone told that once in china electricity supply was interrupted for like some hours, and before the inquiry board, that MD of Chinese electricity supply corporation was asked whether it was his duty to develop an alternative system or not, he admitted to it that its in his job to maintain uninterrupted supply of electricity, he was sentenced to death. since then no problem has interrupted supply.
> 
> so what you say? will it work... I think Yes.



Leedersaab, even if you shoot all the Cabinet, MNAs and MPAs, there will still be loadshedding. That is how bad the situation is in reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Leedersaab, even if you shoot all the Cabinet, MNAs and MPAs, there will still be loadshedding. That is how bad the situation is in reality.



hold nawaz's family hostage 

anyway, my mind is not built to understand your logic.

I told you the man who is responsible,

I told you that 2 billion yearly investment is achievable and how part to be thought out by those who are responsible.

I told you how to fix the department, which is a Mafia itself.

so you got to fix some things to get things rolling.. whether you believe it or not, its your choice.. its not impossible, atleast not in my dictionary, whether we are going to meet our goal of 2017, I dont know yet, lets keep a vigilant eye to see if its feasible or not... I havent read the document, so lets see what it states when it comes out for public.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> hold nawaz's family hostage
> 
> anyway, my mind is not built to understand your logic.
> 
> I told you the man who is responsible,
> 
> *I told you that 2 billion yearly investment is achievable* and how part to be thought out by those who are responsible.
> 
> I told you how to fix the department, which is a Mafia itself.
> 
> so you got to fix some things to get things rolling.. whether you believe it or not, its your choice.. its not impossible, atleast not in my dictionary, whether we are going to meet our goal of 2017, I dont know yet, lets keep a vigilant eye to see if its feasible or not... I havent read the document, so lets see what it states when it comes out for public.



where did you explain how we can get $2 billion per year for investing in the power sector? That is a huge issue, and then using the money wisely comes after that, which is an impossible issue.

what part of this logic is hard to understand ?


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> where did you explain how we can get $2 billion per year for investing in the power sector? That is a huge issue, and then using the money wisely comes after that, which is an impossible issue.
> 
> what part of this logic is hard to understand ?



the next line holds the answer.

the "impossible" part... the whole philosophy of saying that it was like this, it is like this and it will be like this.. this is not what my brain is designed to accept.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> the next line holds the answer.
> 
> the "impossible" part... the whole philosophy of saying that it was like this, it is like this and it will be like this.. this is not what my brain is designed to accept.



Tussi naa manno leedersaab. All I can do is present the facts. We do not have the money needed and we do not have the processes to spend the money properly even it is made available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> Tussi naa manno leedersaab. All I can do is present the facts. We do not have the money needed and we do not have the processes to spend the money properly even it is made available.



true. thats how it is, thats not how it should be or will be forever.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> true. thats how it is, thats not how it should be or will be forever.



I agree with you that this is not the way should be. But thank you for noting that what I say is the way it is now. Nothing is forever, but the longer the problem is allowed to fester, the bigger and bigger it becomes. After all, it took several decades to get this bad already, and if we delay the solutions for another five years, it can only get worse and worse to resolve. That is just the way it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Argus Panoptes said:


> I agree with you that this is not the way should be. But thank you for noting that what I say is the way it is now. Nothing is forever, but the longer the problem is allowed to fester, the bigger and bigger it becomes. After all, it took several decades to get this bad already, and if we delay the solutions for another five years, it can only get worse and worse to resolve. That is just the way it is.



as i think, we should work on multiple projects simultaneously rather than focusing on one thing beside that govt. should encourage new housing schemes and industries to produce their own power.


----------



## Leader

Argus Panoptes said:


> I agree with you that this is not the way should be. But thank you for noting that what I say is the way it is now. *Nothing is forever,* but the longer the problem is allowed to fester, the bigger and bigger it becomes. After all, it took several decades to get this bad already, and if we delay the solutions for another five years, it can only get worse and worse to resolve. That is just the way it is.



This much you agreed, hope you wont be saying impossible again...its possible... but hey dont forget the efforts pmln govt would put to solve the issue, this would be something, it wont be like we would be sitting like lame ducks as we were in the last five years or overlooked the arising energy needs. so I am hopeful that problem wont grow bigger but either be reduced or remain more or less at the same state.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Major Sam said:


> as i think, we should work on multiple projects simultaneously rather than focusing on one thing beside that govt. should encourage new housing schemes and industries to produce their own power.



The problem with housing schemes and industries producing their own power is that the unit cost is very high because economies of scale are much smaller, compared to large scale projects.



Leader said:


> This much you agreed, hope you wont be saying impossible again...its possible... but hey dont forget the efforts pmln govt would put to solve the issue, this would be something, it wont be like we would be sitting like lame ducks as we were in the last five years or overlooked the arising energy needs. so I am hopeful that problem wont grow bigger but either be reduced or remain more or less at the same state.



Anything is possible, but you must also look at how likely something is to happen. Loadshedding remaining at the same state? 18 hours per day with no power. Lots of work done by this government? only 6 hours per day with no power. Yes, that is much better, but it is still lots of loadshedding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Argus Panoptes said:


> The problem with housing schemes and industries producing their own power is that the unit cost is very high because economies of scale are much smaller, compared to large scale projects.



well it can be for small industrial estates not for only one industry because even unit price is may be higher but in llonger run if is much beneficial. rather than turning off industry 3,4 days a week. 

other thing is govt. should give awareness about other alternative energy sources we have largest canal system of teh world so small power units can be build there and beside that govt. should cut import duty on any thing related to power generation like solar panels, batteries and highly efficient inverters.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Major Sam said:


> well it can be for small industrial estates not for only one industry because even unit price is may be higher but in llonger run if is much beneficial. rather than turning off industry 3,4 days a week.
> 
> other thing is govt. should give awareness about other alternative energy sources we have largest canal system of teh world so small power units can be build there and beside that govt. should cut import duty on any thing related to power generation like solar panels, batteries and highly efficient inverters.



Even for industrial estates a few tens or hundreds of MW is still vastly more expensive than the several thousand MW megaprojects. Given higher energy costs, the products become uncompetitive in international markets given that industries in other countries benefit from much lower per unit costs for energy.

The same problem holds true for small scale generation on canals and alternative sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Argus Panoptes said:


> Even for industrial estates a few tens or hundreds of MW is still vastly more expensive than the several thousand MW megaprojects. Given higher energy costs, the products become uncompetitive in international markets given that industries in other countries benefit from much lower per unit costs for energy.
> 
> The same problem holds true for small scale generation on canals and alternative sources.


You are thinking long term.
If the industries are allowed to generate their own power, they might not be as competitive, but something is better than nothing.

At the very least it would take some load off the residential requirements. That is something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

idher gappain marnay say bijli banti to Pakistan main bijli ka burhan na hoota&#8230;&#8230;

idher gappain marnay say bijli banti to Pakistan main bijli ka burhan na hoota&#8230;&#8230;



Contrarian said:


> You are thinking long term.
> If the industries are allowed to generate their own power, they might not be as competitive, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> At the very least it would take some load off the residential requirements. That is something.



here i know 2-3 Industrial groups who are fullfilling their energy requirements by generating electricity themselves soo industries are definately allowed to generate electricity&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## ejaz007

*US to support Diamer Bhasha Dam construction: Olson*

ISLAMABAD: US Ambassador Richard G Olson on Wednesday said the United States would support the construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam to help reduce energy problems being faced by Pakistan.

Talking to Finance Minister Ishaq Dar he said the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) would finance the feasibility studies for the construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam. The US support would comfort the international financial institutions, he added.

Olson termed the recently concluded programme with the International Monetary Fund (IMF) good and said the &#8216;US supports the programme.&#8217;

Dilating on the details of the progress made so far with the IMF, Senator Ishaq Dar termed them positive, saying the only pending issues that needed to be resolved, were the size and tranches of the loan.

Dar welcomed the interest shown by the US Congress for its support in carrying out feasibility studies for Pakistan&#8217;s flagship storage project Diamer Bhasha Dam.

During the meeting, the issue of Bilateral Investment Treaty (BIT) between the two countries also came under discussion and the Finance Minister said he intended to obtain input from all the stakeholders.

The forthcoming visit of Secretary of State John Kerry also came up for discussion. 

The US Ambassador informed the Finance Minister the US Secretary of State was looking forward to meet him and discuss current bilateral economic issues. 

The Finance Minister said Pakistan was looking forward to his visit and expressed hope meetings with the US Secretary of State would be productive and mutually beneficial. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## A1Kaid

Sindh allots 908 acres for 500MW wind farms 


Read it here Sindh allots 908 acres for 500MW wind farms


----------



## A1Kaid

> Construction of 147MW Patrind Hydro project begins in AJK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 22, 2013
> INP
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Second hydro IPP of 147 MW in the private sector, processed by Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has started construction and its ground breaking is likely in the next month. The estimated investment on the project namely Patrind Hydro power is 362 million US dollars and located in the AJK.
> 
> The project would start its commercial operation in 2017. First hydro has already started its operation and contributing 84 MW and last week the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurated it.
> 
> 
> In line with the policy of the federal government, PPIB is working on various projects of about 1100 MW to be completed during next five years. Sources told INP that the PPIB is expediting the Gulpur hydro project of 100 mw, the third hydro IPP in the private sector to be completed by December 2017. All the major formalities are being finalized and the project is in the Financial Close phase.
> 
> 
> PPIB has already successfully managed to induct 29 independent private projects under 1994, 1995 and 2002 policies, totaling about 8657 MW in the national grid which is more than 50 % of the total generation of the country. Due to these projects the country received a foreign direct investment of $ 9.4 billion and attracted leading international and local investors to the Pakistans power sector.




Excerpt: Construction of 147MW Patrind Hydro project begins in AJK


Good job by the new Government taking the lead already on the energy issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*China to set up 50 MW wind energy project in Sindh*

KARACHI - A Chinese company will set up a 50-megawatt wind energy project at Gharo area of the province.
Official sources said the project would be completed at a cost of US $120 million and would start generating power by June 2015.
On completion&#8218; the project would not only help reduce the power shortage&#8218; but would also create job opportunities for the local people.
The company was also planning to launch nine more similar projects in the province if the scheme was met with success. 

China to set up 50 MW wind energy project in Sindh | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## salman77

*Russian firm ready to invest in 500-600MW coal-fired projects*

ISLAMABAD: A Russian company has shown interest in implementation of 500-600MW coal-fired thermal power projects near the cities of Muzaffargarh and Jamshoro in the public sector, and also in modernization and conversion of some other power projects in the country to coal.

A Russian delegation comprising of Eng. Alexey Semenkov, Director of Overseas Projects, M/s. South Centre of Power Engineering PLC (SCPE), Eng. Valery Davydyuk, Deputy General Director, & Eng. Dimitry Solodyankin, Deputy General Director M/s. ECM, called on Chairman BOI Mohammad Zubair in Board of Investment. M/s ECM is the consortium partner of SCPE.

Semenkov apprised that SCPE is the leading Russian state-controlled engineering company, widely known in the power industry.

In order to mobilize funding for the coal-fired and other thermal power projects, SCPE in cooperation with the leading Russian banks is ready to hold talks with Pakistani authorities on the structuring of the financing in the amount of 85 % from the cost of these projects for a period of not less than 14 years.

The company was also agreed for modernization and conversion to coal the unit No. 1 of TPP Guddu; dispersal of power from 747 MW thermal power plant Guddu (construction of HV transmission line with the capacity of 500 kV); upgrading and construction of HV transmission lines and substation 220 kV in the districts of D.I.Khan.

He further apprised that the Russian companies are keen to participate in international tenders for projects such as hydroelectric power station Tarbela (lot 1 of the construction work), HPP Tarbela (lot 2 of the Electromechanical works), as well as hydroelectric power station KeyalKwar.

Chairman BOI said that I am sure that the plans will contribute to further intensification of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan in the field of electric power industry, and the implementation of the projects.

Russian firm ready to invest in 500-600MW coal-fired projects Pakistan Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Dubai population at the moment is around 2 million and it plans to produce 20MW by 2020 from landfills.

Given the population of Pakistan of around 180 million and the amount of waste produced and the shortage in electricity production, can't we by using something like this produce atleast 1000s of MW all over Pakistan, and with time increase the number of such plants to produce more electricity.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...overy-plant-region-s-first-produce-power.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Al Bhatti said:


> Dubai population at the moment is around 2 million and it plans to produce 20MW by 2020 from landfills.
> 
> Given the population of Pakistan of around 180 million and the amount of waste produced and the shortage in electricity production, can't we by using something like this produce atleast 1000s of MW all over Pakistan, and with time increase the number of such plants to produce more electricity.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...overy-plant-region-s-first-produce-power.html


Its expensive. First, we have to collect waste from all over pakistan and gather it at one site where the plant is. Do you know how much man force, money, petrol you need to do that? The electricity unit will probably cost around 100 Rs if we make energy from trash.


----------



## Al Bhatti

arushbhai said:


> Its expensive. First, we have to collect waste from all over pakistan and gather it at one site where the plant is. Do you know how much man force, money, petrol you need to do that? The electricity unit will probably cost around 100 Rs if we make energy from trash.



Each city should be having garbage collection system in place and arrangements for dumping it in a specific landfill for the city.

Unless if we do not have garbage collection system in place and dumping it in a landfill on a city basis then it is a completely separate issue all together, showing how good the cities are managed.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## salman77

*MoUs signed: Qatar to invest in Pakistan power sector*

LAHORE: 
Power projects that will generate 6,600MW will be set up at Gadani according to memorandums of understanding (MoUs) signed here by the federal and Punjab governments, China National Power and QInvest Qatar, at an investment exceeding $5 billion.

Under the tripartite agreement, ten plants of 660MW each will be set up at Gadani. Projects producing 3000MW will be completed within the first 30 months and the remaining projects of 3,600MW will reach completion in the next two and a half years.

Water and Power Federal Secretary, Saifullah Chattha, Energy Punjab Secretary Usman Bajwa, Chief Executive Officer of QInvest Qatar Tamim Hamad Al Kuwari and Middle East of China National Power Company President Wu Wenhao signed the documents.

Punjab Cheif Minister Shahbaz Sharif said on the occasion the government will provide infrastructure to implement these agreements while QInvest Qatar will make the investment.

Solar park

He added that Punjab government is setting up a &#8220;Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park&#8221; in Cholistan.

Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, Federal Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, provincial ministers and a number of federal and provincial secretaries were present at the ceremony.

MoUs signed: Qatar to invest in Pakistan power sector &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan&#8217;s Energy Crisis*


August 31, 2013 

By Shabbir H. Kazmi



Energy shortages are hobbling the economy and contributing to unrest. But the country has options.


Pakistan is in the midst of one of the worst energy crises in its history. This is both slowing the pace of economic activity and causing public unrest with prolonged outages of electricity and gas. Capacity utilization in some key industries has fallen to nearly 50 percent. Worst affected is the fertilizer industry, which faces interruptions to its gas supply and forced closures. 

Pakistan has the capacity to produce more than one million tons in exportable surplus urea, yet in 2011-12 it imported more than 1.1 million tons. This eroded the country&#8217;s foreign exchange reserves and effectively entailed the payment of millions of dollars in subsidies, being the difference between the cost of locally produced and imported urea. Pakistan urgently needs to make some strategic decisions and change the national energy mix.

Immediately after assuming power, the government of Nawaz Sharif came up with two policy decisions: pay half a trillion rupees (just under $5 billion) to energy companies and announce a new power policy. Both steps are aimed at resolving problems plaguing the companies belonging to the energy chain and bringing change to Pakistan&#8217;s energy mix to optimize the average cost of electricity generation.

Pakistan&#8217;s government paid Rs260 billion in cash to independent power plants (IPPs) to clear outstanding debt. It also issued bonds to pay off liabilities pertaining to state-owned companies such as exploration and production firms and oil and gas marketing entities. After clearing the debt of the IPPs, it was expected that they would be able to generate 1,700MW in additional electricity, attenuating the shortfall that currently exceeds 6,000MW. The situation is likely to improve over time.

According to the available data, at present installed power generation capacity in Pakistan is estimated to about 22,500MW (excluding the Karachi Energy Supply Company, more on which below), but actual power generation hovers around 15,000MW, partly because of outdated and inefficient power plants and partly because of a cash crunch, which often does not permit power plants to operate at optimum capacity because of the inability to buy the required furnace oil. This could be best understood when one looks at the available data on power plants operating in the public sector, which have an installed capacity of over 4,800MW but actual generation hovering around 1,200MW.

At present, the bulk of electricity supply comes from hydroelectric plants (6,500MW) and IPPs (6,500MW). The output of the hydro plants is dependent on water availability in the dams, and can fall to as low as 2,500MW when water levels drop drastically. And as we have seen, IPP output is limited by money problems.

Pakistan&#8217;s woes have been exacerbated by its excessive reliance on thermal power plants, mainly using furnace oil. Two factors contributed to the emergence of this situation: a change in lenders from the public to private sector, and Pakistan&#8217;s failure to complete a hydroelectric project in recent decades. The last mega dam, Tarbella, was completed in the mid seventies and no other dam has been constructed since. After the signing of the Indus Water Treaty with India, Pakistan was required to complete construction of one mega-size hydroelectricity plant per decade to ensure year-round availability of low cost electricity and irrigation water.

Of Pakistan&#8217;s 6,500MW hydro capacity, the bulk is contributed by three projects: Mangla, Tarbella and Ghazi Brotha. There are nearly two dozen IPPs, but the major players are Hub Power Company, Kot Addu Power Company and Uch Power Plant. Pakistan also has three nuclear power plants, two in Punjab and one in Karachian, with aggregate capacity of over 800MW. However, the Karachi plant is at the end of its effective life and its capacity cannot be termed &#8220;dependable.&#8221;

Unlike the rest of Pakistan, Karachi gets its electricity from a compact utility, Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC), which handles generation, transmission and distribution. The bulk of its generation comes from the Bin Qasim Power Plant, which has an installed capacity of 1,260MW. Another 500MW comes from smaller units. Since privatization, KESC has added another 500WM capacity at Bin Qasim but its output has remained erratic because of the inconsistent supply of gas.

*Experts blame many of Pakistan&#8217;s problems on the &#8220;circular debt,&#8221; which mainly arises because of the poor recovery of receivables by the distribution companies. It is estimated that for every 100 units of electricity provided by a distribution company, it gets paid for 30. Of the remaining 70 units, nearly 40 are pilfered and the bills for the remaining 30 go to long-term receivables. Corrupt utility executives and workers contribute to this dismal state*.

After privatization, KESC&#8217;s new management tried to right size the company, but the move was resisted by employees, who enjoy significant political support. At any rate, analysts acknowledge that human resource costs may be high but it is transmission and distribution losses that really trouble KESC. These losses currently hover at around 35%, mostly because of theft. A one percent improvement would improve the company&#8217;s cash flow by Rs1.5 billion per month.

To overcome its electricity shortage, Pakistan has to come up with policies for the short, medium and long terms. The first step for the short term has been taken by clearing outstanding debt. Now, supporting policies must be prepared and implemented to ensure that circular debt does not rebuild. This requires containing theft and improving recovery. A hike in the electricity tariff could improve cash flow at distribution companies, but opponents argue that a higher tariff itself provides an incentive to pilfer electricity. They say the government should ensure an uninterrupted supply of electricity at affordable cost.

As a medium-term policy, all power plants operating in the public sector need to be refurbished to improve efficiency, which will help bring down the cost of generation. However, the focus should be on achieving the highest possible output from hydro power, where the cost of generation is still Rs2.00/units, compared to the bulk power purchase tariff of US$0.70/unit being paid to IPPs, mostly being run on furnace oil.

*Simultaneously, efforts should be made to switch power plants from furnace oil to coal*. Gas should be avoided. To begin with, power plants could use imported coal, but ultimately they will need to use an indigenous source. In this endeavor, Lakhra Power Plant near Karachi, which has been closed for some time, must be reactivated as soon as possible. It uses coal produced at nearby mines.

*Under long-term measures, the government must prioritize the completion of the Thar Power Plant. Thar has more than 185 billion tons of lignite coal, suitable for mine-mouth power plants. It is estimated that Pakistan could generate more than 50,000MW of power from Thar coal alone*.

Experts say Pakistan should focus on hydro generation as the country has the potential to produce 40,000MW by constructing small and midsize dams and run-of-the-river projects. Two of the latter type (Ghazi-Broth and Laraib) are already in operation. The advantages of these projects are minimum displacement of people and minimum areas under water. An added advantage is the renewable aspect.

Pakistan also has the potential to get electricity from sugar plants located across the country, especially in rural areas. Some industry experts suggest that sugar mills could deliver up to 3,000MW to the national grid. This option is very lucrative, because sugar mills will mostly use very low-cost bagasse to heat the boilers, using furnace oil only as a supplement.

Yet another advantage of sugar mills is that they have the capacity to produce ethanol, which can be added to motor gasoline to produce E-10 (petrol containing 10% ethanol). This will help contain oil imports and conserve compressed natural gas.

*As the saying goes, there is opportunity in crisis, and this certainly applies to Pakistan&#8217;s energy sector. Notwithstanding the significant challenges, a large market and an enthusiastic government could entice bold investors, local and foreign*.

Shabbir H. Kazmi is an economic analyst.


----------



## fatman17

August 26, 2013 


*The Political Economy of Pakistan's National Energy Policy*


By Asif Faiz 


As Pakistan's government was preparing to present the National Energy Policy 2013-18 to the Council of Common Interest (CCI), the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) was placing advertisements in major newspapers in KP during the holy month of Ramadan, exhorting the faithful that stealing electricity is a sin. Seeking divine help may now be the only way to stop electricity theft&#8212;a major obstacle in stemming power load shedding that results in blackouts up to twenty hours a day in most parts of the country. 

Ultimately, the power and energy crisis in Pakistan is a problem of political economy. Good policies as articulated by the new government will no doubt help, but resolving this crisis will require a national consensus on how to address the myriad vested interests that profit from the chaos and disorder in the power and energy sectors.

Take for example the circular debt (see box below); which appears to be a convenient scam for channeling massive public subsidies to a variety of political, commercial, and industrial interests for producing high cost power; using guaranteed supply of fuel oil to public electricity generation companies (GENCOs) and independent power producers (IPPs); for not producing any power at all (under various power rental schemes); *and for underwriting outright theft and cheating at all levels, small and large&#8212;the 'kunda' artists, the meter readers, public sector institutions, commercial and industrial enterprises of all sizes, and owners of upscale air conditioned residences, to name a few*. *The circular debt may have also served as a clever device for the Ministry of Finance to mask the real size of the country's fiscal deficit since 2009*. In the face of a failing power supply, it becomes expedient to restore underutilized generation capacity by shelling out billions of dollars of public monies to IPPs and a variety of energy suppliers (at last count some US $5 billion since the advent of the new government, and more in the offing) to pay off the circular debt. This payout will buy the new government time to deflect public wrath, but it may simply set the stage for a new round of circular debt.

*Explaining the Circular Debt*

Circular debt is the amount of cash shortfall within Pakistan's Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) that it cannot pay to power supply companies. This shortfall is the result of:


&#8226;the difference between the actual cost of providing electricity in relation to revenues realized by the power distribution companies (DISCOs) from sales to customers plus subsidies; and

&#8226;insufficient payments by the DISCOs to CPPA out of realized revenue as they give priority to their own cash flow needs.

This revenue shortfall cascades through the entire energy supply chain, from electricity generators to fuel suppliers, refiners, and producers; resulting in a shortage of fuel supply to the public sector thermal generating companies (GENCOs), a reduction in power generated by Independent Power Producers (IPPs), and an increases in load shedding.

Circular debt at the end of Fiscal Year (FY) 2011 was estimated to be Rs537 billion (about US $5billion). By the end of FY 2012, it was predicted to have grown to Rs872 billion (about US $8.7 billion), representing approximately 4 percent of the national nominal Gross Domestic Product (GDP).

*There are two main contributors to the circular debt*:

&#8226;Non-collection of revenues (including theft and losses) from a range of public and private consumers (main contributor until 2009).

&#8226;Tariff and subsidy issues(main contributor since 2009), in particular the Tariff Differential Subsidy (TDS), the largest contributor accounting for nearly a third of the circular debt.

TDS is the difference between the uniform electricity tariff (generally the minimum rate for each category of customer requested by any of the nine DISCOs) applied countrywide and the individual electricity tariffs determined by NEPRA, based on the revenue requirement of each DISCO to meet all costs and to earn a suitable profit. Ultimately each DISCO must receive the revenue, as allowed by NEPRA, either from the customers or through a state subsidy. For political expediency, the government has elected the subsidy (TDS) route instead of charging the users. But the Ministry of Finance has not provided the required TDS in a timely manner, either compelling the DISCOs to borrow from commercial banks or to default on payables to CPPA. Moreover, a national tariff regime based on a weighted average of the tariffs determined by NEPRA for each DISCO would have significantly reduced the size of TDS.

Source: The Causes and Impacts of Power Sector Circular Debt in Pakistan, USAID and Planning Commission of Pakistan, March 2013 

In the short run, the Government does not have much space to maneuver. The new energy policy comprises mostly actions with a medium to long term impact. In the near term, short of borrowing massively to pay for subsidies and losses, the Government has few options but to raise tariffs and undertake a massive crackdown on theft and corruption. Tariff increases may help in curbing fiscal imbalances in the short-run, but tariff increases that simply pass the cost of inefficient and unreliable production and blatant theft to the general consumer will invite a public backlash and in any case will not yield the anticipated revenues. Resourceful consumers and conniving operators will find ways to thwart such tariff increases. On the other hand, a massive drive to curb corruption and theft at all levels will garner widespread public support, especially if it is matched with gradual and calibrated improvements in service delivery. Reduced losses would allow power utilities to sell more power, hence the possibility of lower tariffs while generating the same level of revenues. Anti-corruption measures also need to include transparent public procurement of good and services by state-owned energy entities, including oil purchases and delivery.

The National Energy Policy (NEP) articulated by the new government is a visionary document which for the first time pulls together the various strands of energy policy into a comprehensive blueprint for power and energy development, based on sound technical, financial, and regulatory principles. NEP covers all the bases but policy implementation requires an action plan that has time-bound actions and targets. Otherwise the government's claim that it will overcome power shortages within three to five years would remain a wishful endeavor. Moreover, NEP focuses mainly on supply side measures to increase generating capacity. This is understandable &#8212;demand side measures carry a heavy political cost, as these would alienate so many powerful constituencies, within and outside the government.

NEP foresees a lead role for the private sector in improving the power and energy futures. In the critical power distribution area, privatization of the Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC) variety will help but this is only a partial solution. Most electricity distribution companies (DISCOs) are loss making public entities, heavily indebted and unionized, and dens of graft and corruption. The worst performing are PESCO, Tribal Areas Electric Supply Company (TESCO), and the distribution companies serving Hyderabad, Sukkur and Quetta (HESCO, SEPCO and QESCO, respectively), accounting for 73 percent of the Rs197 billion ( about US $2 billion) receivables from private consumers at the end of FY 2012. Who will invest in these?

*Try obtaining an electricity connection for new house construction and it becomes clear how systemic and organized the corruption is. Without a bribe, there is a waiting time ranging from a few months to a couple of years. The time is shortened to a few days by paying a bribe--the payment is a fixed amount that is paid directly to a DISCO employee or through an agent, generally the contractor building the house. For a monthly payment of Rs1000 (US $10) ,a consumer can pay a DISCO technician to slow down electricity meters, to bypass meters with concealed lengths of wire, or apply a variety of gimmicks to under record or not record at all the electricity that is being consumed*.

In the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) free electricity is considered a birth right, (apparently promised by various governments to retain the loyalty of tribal elders or to permit development works to take place such as the construction of Pakistan's first hydroelectric dam at Warsak in former NWFP in the 1950s), and in Pakistan-administered Kashmir (AJK), rural communities are provided electricity at a nominal unmetered monthly charge. Rural AJK households use electric stoves for space heating, boiling water, and cooking, with the electric stoves running round the clock in winter months.Subsidies to FATA and AJK are significant contributors to the circular debt. There is little accountability for energy use across the country while poorly targeted and undifferentiated subsidies multiply.

According to NEP, Pakistan has a broken power distribution system; this is where the major losses, both technical and commercial, occur. With a 50 percent reduction in losses, coupled with conservation measures such as energy efficient bulbs and electric appliances (especially air conditioners), the need for new generating capacity could be reduced by at least 20-30 percent. Modern solid state electricity meters with smart cards (not dissimilar to the SIM cards used in cell phones) can eliminate the need for conventional electro-mechanical meters and meter readers. In South Africa, Sudan and Northern Ireland prepaid meters are recharged by entering a unique, encoded twenty digit number using a keypad. This makes the tokens, essentially a slip of paper, very cheap to produce. Smartcards also allow two way data exchange between meter and the utility. Tinker with the device and power shuts off automatically and the power utility knows instantly where the tinkering is taking place. The NEP recommends the use of prepaid meters for consumers who default on paying their bills. But why cannot this robust smart metering technology is used in Pakistan to do away with the menace of the meter reader? The answer perhaps lies in the vested interests that manufacture and supply conventional meters.

It is interesting that energy security garners little mention in the NEP. Pakistan is becoming precariously reliant on foreign sources of energy (oil from Middle East, gas from Gulf states and Iran, nuclear energy from China, electricity from India, and coal from further afield). *This, when Pakistan, according to US EIA ranks among the top 10 countries in the world with technically recoverable shale oil deposits, equal to those of Canada-- an estimated 9.1 billion barrels of oil compared to current annual production of about 23 million barrels of conventional crude; along with a probable (unproven) 105 trillion cubic feet of shale gas compared to current annual domestic production of about 1 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 24 trillion cubic feet of proven gas deposits. Moreover, the country has vast reserves of coal. Why is it that the energy sector policy of the country does not focus on policies and incentives to develop domestic energy resources? Shale oil is the new frontier that will once again make US the largest producer of oil in the world. Why cannot Pakistan begin investigating its shale oil resources while expanding the prospecting and exploration for gas on a war footing?*

Likewise, why is it that the government does not forcefully implement the Water and Power Development Authority's (WAPDA) master plan for hydropower development (also well-articulated in NEP), similar to what India has done in relation to its hydropower potential, and remains mired in a fruitless chase of donors to fund Daimer Bhasha Dam? Here again, the NEP offers attractive alternatives like the proposed Indus cascade dams scheme, which includes a string of hydropower investments including the Tarbela Tunnels (work has started on Tunnel #4 and needs to be extended to #5), Dasu (which some donors are willing to fund without much hesitation as it does not involve significant resettlement), Pattan and Thakotbesides Bhasha, along with numerous smaller dams on Jhelum and the Western tributaries of Indus. The potential is huge; ultimately, an installed hydropower capacity of 22,000 MW within the Indus Cascade and a strong possibility of realizing some 10,000 MW of new generating capacity within the next 10-15 years, shifting the power mix in favor of renewable and cheap hydropower, the way it was before the misguided leap to thermal generation started in the 1990s .

And there is need to fundamentally rethink the structure of the powersector. Privatization of DISCOs is a good starting point. But along with privatization or subsidized concessions for non-profitable DISCOs, the time has come to make power distribution a provincial/city government responsibility. Why should the federal government subsidize waste and corruption that takes place at provincial/local levels?The federal role should be confined to generation and
transmission as is the case in India, China and most federal countries.

The power sector reforms pushed by the IFIs (World Bank and ADB, in particular) remain incomplete. It seems that the Government was never serious about these reforms. Instead of unbundling the sector and creating a level playing period through fair regulation and incentivizing the private sector, what resulted was a weak regulator and a centralized bureaucracy centered on Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) and several public sector entities. The cost of waste, inefficiency and corruption was simply converted into the circular debt and later ever rising tariffs, while system performance and reliability took a nose dive. So what was wrong then with WAPD, as a vertically integrated utility that it had to be replaced by an unaccountable, monstrous bureaucracy?* The country did not have the horrendous power mess it has today when WAPDA was in charge of the sector*.

The NEP fortunately has given considerable thought to the institutional arrangements in the power sector. A future institutional set-up might include provincially regulated distribution companies that operate at provincial/local levels, a much strengthened and independent federal regulator, an autonomous public transmission company, and a large range of power producers both public and private at national, provincial and local levels, that can produce and sell power competitively to DISCOS and large independent consumers, such as industrial and agricultural units, housing estates, electricity cooperatives for farmers and rural consumers, etc. There is, however, a need to review all IPP contracts to ensure an equitable distribution of risk between the public and private sectors and to renegotiate or adjust poorly designed Government guarantees. Desperate conditions often require desperate remedies and no contract is so sacrosanct that it cannot be renegotiated.

*The real irony is that Pakistan has made great strides in making electric power accessible to its population, by some estimates; about 80 percent has access to electricity, arguably among the highest access levels in South Asia. But there is no electric power to serve the connected! Load shedding is at a scale and magnitude only seen in economically collapsed states*. But the steady expansion of power connections in rural areas and new housing colonies shows that incentives work in Pakistan (in this instance the lure of political patronage and graft) but seldom are they focused on productive and legitimate endeavors. Public interest unfortunately remains subservient to political expediency and private gain.

Asif Faiz is an infrastructure specialist. He was sector manager of World Bank's infrastructure programs in Latin America from 1992-2000 and operations adviser in the World Bank's Islamabad Office from 2010-2012.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Punjab and AJK governments to join hands on Mahal Power Project (590 MV)


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## W.11

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01939033.89617.111457038871331&type=1&theater


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## ejaz007

*Minister inaugurates hydel turbine at Khanpur Dam*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Senior Minister for Irrigation and Energy and Power Sikandar Hayat Khan Sherpao on Tuesday said completion of Rs 5.0 billion micro-hydel power projects by next year would generate 50 megawatts (MW) electricity that would help ensure inexpensive electricity to consumers.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of T-34 hydel turbine at the site of Khanpur Dam in district Haripur, he said the coalition government of KP was implementing energy action plan with due sincerity that would produce 2,500 MW electricity. As we know energy crisis is an important issue of the province, hence the provincial government imposed emergency in this sector soon after coming to throne, he maintained.

He said the KP province has enough water resources and the energy demand of the province could be meet besides putting KP on the path of prosperity by utilising these resources.
The Minister lamented despite producing 3,000 MW electricity and having huge reservoirs of oil and gas the province was not that much developed and prosperous as it should be and that was because of law and order situation.

Senior Minister inaugurated T-34 hydel-turbine that was made by Chief Executive of Chitral Engineering Works Chaudhry Akhtar. 

He has 28 years experience in Hydel field and already made up to 500 Hydel turbines like T-32 and T-33, which are successfully functioning in Chitral district and generating electricity.
The minister appreciated the works of Chaudhry Akhtar and assured provincial government’s support for him and other talented people for their encouragement. app

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\11\06\story_6-11-2013_pg5_3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Devil Soul

*US to help privatise power companies*
ANWAR IQBAL
WASHINGTON: During a joint meeting on energy cooperation, the United States committed to assist Pakistan in privatising at least two power distribution companies by 2015, the US State Department said on Wednesday.

The Pakistani delegation to the 5th US-Pakistan Energy Working Group emphasised the need for enhanced US assistance in the construction of large hydroelectric projects, particularly Diamer-Bhasha dam.

A separate statement issued by the Pakistan Embassy in Washington said the Bhasha Dam was crucial for the country’s future, “given its water storage and power generation related significance”.

Pakistan describes the proposed project as “a matter of life and death” and says that it will build the dam even if gets no foreign assistance.

The working group held a day-long meeting in Washington on Tuesday, focusing on “the critical importance of a stable supply of energy in accelerating Pakistan’s economic growth,” the State Department said.

This is the first working group meeting since the resumption of the US-Pakistan Strategic Dialogue. Energy issues were also a core topic of discussion during Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s official visit to Washington last month.

Both sides agreed that Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India and CASA-1000 projects would help regional integration and greatly help in meeting the growing energy demands in the region.

Neither the Pakistani nor the US statement mentioned the Iran gas pipeline project, although senior members of the Pakistani delegation told journalists before the meeting that they would raise the controversial plan.

The US claims that the project breaches its laws that prevent large foreign investments in Iran. Pakistan insists that since Iran is building the proposed pipeline it does not breach the law.

At the meeting, the Pakistani delegation also highlighted the need to expand power generation, promote energy efficiency, and to better use Pakistan’s domestic natural gas, hydroelectric and renewable resources.

Minister of Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi sought US support to attract private-sector investment to catalyse domestic gas exploration and production in Pakistan, the State Department said.

Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif emphasised the need for further US support for Pakistan’s power policy and privatisation plans.

The State Department said that the Overseas Private Investment Corporation, the US government’s development finance institution, was negotiating a $95 million loan to a prospective 50MW wind power plant in the Gharo-Keti Bandar corridor.

The Pakistani delegation also met US Secretary of Energy Ernest Moniz, with whom they discussed potential collaboration in grid resiliency and the energy-water nexus.According to the Pakistani statement, talks with Secretary Moniz also covered ways and means to further explore the potential offered by Pakistan’s vast energy resources.

The working group also reviewed the existing and future cooperation in oil and gas as well as power sectors and discussed the renewable energy potential in Pakistan, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## niaz

*Pakistan's energy sector is in a real bad shape. Firstly, how can anyone in his right mind support Karachi Water Board when despite the Court order, they did not pay KESC.

Secondly PSO is also has a serious financial difficulties primarily because they are not being paid by the power companies. Here is an article from the international press. I can’t give the full reference because of copy right complications.

You simply cannot use something and then not pay for it? Why is this simple principle so difficult to understand?

Quote
*

29-Nov-2013 11:36


Karachi (Platts)--29Nov2013/336 am EST/836 GMT

Pakistan State Oil Ltd., the country's biggest oil supplier, is facing a

financial crisis with utilities, airlines and state-run railways owing it

Pakistan Rupees 138 billion ($1.27 billion), said an official Friday.

The retailer has been caught in a spiral of circular debt since 2008,

where in state-owned power utilities have defaulted on payments to oil

marketers, who, in turn, have been unable to pay refiners. As a result, the

country's refiners have struggled to pay for crude imports, with a consequent

decline in oil refining operations and upstream investments.

Pakistan's Economic Coordination Committee, the country's highest

decision-making body, in June this year approved the newly-elected

government's plan to wipe out the energy sector's multi-billion-dollar debt,

following which around Rupees 542 billion had been cleared by August.

But over the last two months, the money owed by power plants, the

national airline and state-run railways has again ballooned to Rupees 138

billion.

For its oil purchases, PSO has to pay around Rupees 19 billion to local

refineries and Rupees 99 billion to international oil suppliers including

Kuwait Petroleum Co., the PSO official said.

If PSO does not receive payment immediately, it will have to cut down

fuel supply to utilities and to Pakistan International Airline, the PSO

official said.

PIA has been asked to immediately release Rupees 7 billion, otherwise PSO

will reduce the fuel supply to the airline in phases, the official said.

In the past, reduced fuel supply to utilities had resulted in to around

10-14 hours/day of power blackouts in the country.

Unquote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan to complete 32,701 MW power production projects in next 7 years*

ISLAMABAD, Dec 1 (KUNA) -- Over 29 hydro power projects, having a total capacity of producing 32,701.2 Mega Watt (MW) electricity would start production in the next two to seven years in Pakistan, said officials.
According to Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) officials, 320 MW Dasu Hydro power Project and 7,100 MW Bunji hydropower project were under process of approval.
A 58 percent overall physical progress has been reported in 969 MW Neelum-Jhelum hydropower projects. The Gomal Zam dam situated in Dera Ismael Khan would start producing 17.4 MW power in December 2013.
According to an official press release, the land acquisition and preliminary works are in progress in 4500 MW capacities Diamer Basha Dam to be constructed near Chilas.
A 4.2 MW Nal Gaj Dam situated in Dadu Sindh MW power would be completed in June 2015 said the release. Another project of 22 MW capacities Jabban Hydropower project has started 5.5 MW power.
The officials said that the project requires four years construction period after completion of formalities. The construction activities are in progress at 122 MW Keyal Khwar Hydro power project situated in Dasu district.
The 25.5 MW Tank Zam Dam would be completed after four years of detailed engineering design said an official release.
Pakistan has been facing an acute power shortage of over 5500 MW that is damaging its industrial sector adversely.
The government is focusing on overcoming the power shortage through different local and international projects and WAPDA officials expressed their confidence to complete the projects within seven year time period.

KUNA : Pakistan to complete 32,701 MW power production projects in next 7 years - Economics - 01/12/2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

salman77 said:


> *Pakistan to complete 32,701 MW power production projects in next 7 years*
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Dec 1 (KUNA) -- Over 29 hydro power projects, having a total capacity of producing 32,701.2 Mega Watt (MW) electricity would start production in the next two to seven years in Pakistan, said officials.
> According to Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) officials, 320 MW Dasu Hydro power Project and 7,100 MW Bunji hydropower project were under process of approval.
> A 58 percent overall physical progress has been reported in 969 MW Neelum-Jhelum hydropower projects. The Gomal Zam dam situated in Dera Ismael Khan would start producing 17.4 MW power in December 2013.
> According to an official press release, the land acquisition and preliminary works are in progress in 4500 MW capacities Diamer Basha Dam to be constructed near Chilas.
> A 4.2 MW Nal Gaj Dam situated in Dadu Sindh MW power would be completed in June 2015 said the release. Another project of 22 MW capacities Jabban Hydropower project has started 5.5 MW power.
> The officials said that the project requires four years construction period after completion of formalities. The construction activities are in progress at 122 MW Keyal Khwar Hydro power project situated in Dasu district.
> The 25.5 MW Tank Zam Dam would be completed after four years of detailed engineering design said an official release.
> Pakistan has been facing an acute power shortage of over 5500 MW that is damaging its industrial sector adversely.
> The government is focusing on overcoming the power shortage through different local and international projects and WAPDA officials expressed their confidence to complete the projects within seven year time period.
> 
> KUNA : Pakistan to complete 32,701 MW power production projects in next 7 years - Economics - 01/12/2013



This is government sponsored spin. I do not quite believe this. All I can see is addition of much less than 2000 MW hydropower projects in next three years. Add 600 MW nuclear energy, and we have a little more than 2000 MW in cheap electricity capacity. Extensions in capacity at Tarbela are good only for flood season, and there is hardly anything else in the works. The capacities mentioned are peak capacities and I doubt that even half the capacity would be available during dry season. So all these figures need to be taken with more than a few grains of salt.

Bunji and Diamer Bhasha are only in papers and we will see them when they get constructed. I doubt if we would see them within seven years.


----------



## Chak Bamu

*Tarbela 5th extension project: All set to award contract in violations of rules – The Express Tribune
Tarbela 5th extension project: All set to award the contract in violation of the rules.

LAHORE: 
The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) is all set to award contract for the fifth extension of Tarbela Dam’s hydropower project against Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules and without approval of PC 1, The Express Tribune has learnt.*

The project for tunnel-5 was not approved by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) and the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC), a senior functionary of Wapda confirmed.

According to a briefing paper for Tarbela 5th Extension Project available with _The Express Tribune_ the initial estimate of Rs55.6 billion is based on the evaluations conducted for the Tarbela 4th extension project.






In this regard official correspondence has been started bypassing the prescribed rules and regulations.

Wapda Chairman Syed Raghib Abbas Shah through a letter has contacted an Austrian company Andritz Hydro GmbH’s representative Thilo Pohlmann, areas sales manager of Large Hydro.

The letter, available with _The Express Tribune_, states: “reference to your meeting with Prime Minister of Pakistan and follow up meeting with secretary water and power on the subject issue. You are well aware that presently Wapda with the financing support of World Bank is constructing civil works and allied electrical and mechanical (E&M) works of Tunnel 4 of Tarbela for the installed capacity of 1.410 Mega Watt (MW) project. Since it is planned by Wapda that similar potential could be explored from Tunnel 5 of Tarbela Dam, therefore, the consultants MM Pakistan are asked in addition to their consultancy assignments for Tarbela 4th Extension to study the possibilities of installation the similar infrastructure on Tunnel 5.

“Since MM Pakistan Consultants may take some time and you intend to save time, you are, therefore, advised to please have a study at your own at the earliest to formalise this component of the project to be constructed at the earliest accordingly.”

According to prescribed rules and regulations as well as various rulings of the superior courts contract for a public sector project could not be awarded without open bidding process.

*WAPDA’s Version*

Project Director Tarbela extension project Muhammad Yousaf Khattak, while talking to _The Express Tribune_ admitted that feasibility study report of the project has not been prepared and approved by the authorities concerned as yet. On a question he said that the PC-1 of this project has also not been approved. He added that neither CDWP nor ECNEC approved this project.

When _The Express Tribune_ contacted the director public relations of Wapda for official version on the story, he did not offer any comment. A visit to the Wapda House proved futile as was the questionnaire sent to the PR chief.

“He did not offer any comment,” director public relations said on behalf of Wapda chairman in reply to the questions sent by _The Express Tribune_.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 2nd, 2013.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Really interesting development. I am not convinced that this is corruption. It is probably being done to expedite the process of electricity generation by short-circuiting red tape. But still rules and rules, the press is press, and the courts are courts. I am not sure PML-N can easily get away with this. Your views @niaz sb.?


----------



## salman77

*Swiss Water Plans $200 Million of Clean-Power Plants in Pakistan*

Swiss Water Tech Research & Development SA, a green-technology developer, said it’s in line to win about $200 million of contracts in Pakistan to supply clean-power plants that run on waste.

The Neuchatel, Switzerland-based company received a letter of intent from the Punjab state government and will provide the technology for a 100-megawatt project, Chief Operational Operator Ralph Hofmeier said in an interview. Swiss Water is also in talks with private companies for a similar amount of capacity that includes agreements last week with three firms for 17 megawatts.

The plants could run on liquid or solid waste to generate power more cheaply than coal, solar or wind projects, Hofmeier said in Karachi without elaborating. The company is seeking funds from Habib Bank Ltd. that would be backed by a sovereign guarantee from the Pakistan government, he said on Nov. 26.


----------



## salman77

*Russian firm to assist conversion of thermal power plant to coal*

*Thursday, December 05, 2013 - Karachi—Russian Company JSC Technopromexport will convert two Thermal power plants of 1400 megawatt into coal fired system at Ka,sjpr4p and Guddu, it is learnt. Accprdomg to informed sources, a memorandum of understanding (MOU) is on its way next week with Russian company in this regard.

Under this agreement, the Jamshoro Power Plant of 800 MW and Guddu Power Plant of 600 MW currently run by costly fuel oil would be converted into coal-fired fired system. The Russian company JSC Technopromexport is also willing to set up a power plant of 600 MW at Gaddani Power Park where 10 units of 660mw initiated by Prime Minister Nawaz Shariff which has attracted the private investment both from domestic and external sources.

Reducing the cost of power generation is the primary focus of the government to bring down the power tariffs by using alternative energy resources like coal, wind and even nuclear power as a cost cutting effort to make the price of electricity to affordable level of the masses. It may be noted that at the moment a large portion of the total power produced in Pakistan comes through oil or gas fired system which is highly expensive and weighing heavily on economy as the import bill of oil may exceed to $16 billing this fiscal year which by no mean sustainable in the face of fast depleting foreign exchange reserves of the country. 

The arrival of 6600mw from Gaddani Power Park coal fired project, 220mw of nuclear power from KNUPP-II with the support of China and conversion of existing thermal power plants into coal fired system will give a spark to the economy when put on line in the next couple of years.*

*Russian firm to assist conversion of thermal power plant to coal*


----------



## salman77

*PM performs ground breaking of 14.4 MW Naltar-V Power project * 

 

 


GILGIT, Dec 6 (APP): Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif Friday performed ground breaking for the execution of a 14.4 Mega Watt power project in Naltar area of Gilgit Baltistan. The ground breaking ceremony was attended by Governor Pir Karam Ali Shah, Chief Minister GB Syed Mehdi Shah and other government officials besides the Chinese team involved in the construction of the project. The power project named as Naltar-V Hydropower Project would be executed by Chinese firm as feasibility study has already been completed. The run-of-the river project would cost Rs 3.84 billion and would be completed by 2016. Once completed, the project would help overcome the power shortage confronting the area.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## salman77

*Country possesses hydropower generation potential of 60,000MW: WAPDA*

Pakistan possesses an identified hydropower potential of 60,000 MW, said WAPDA Member (Water) Hasnain Afzal, adding that every effort was being made to harness this potential. He was briefing optimum development of water and hydropower resources in the country to a team of PAF Air War College, Karachi during their visit to WAPDA House, here on Tuesday.
The team led by Air Commodore Shahid Latif Bajwa, comprised officers from Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Army including 16 allied officers from different friendly countries. Member (Power) Rizwan Ahmad, NTDC Managing Director Zia-ur-Rehman and senior officers of WAPDA were also present on the occasion.
Responding to questions of participants, the Member (Water) further said that 4500-MW Diamer Basha Dam Project, and 4320-MW Dasu Hydropower Project and 7100-MW Bunji Hydropower Project were ready for construction. He apprised the team that the contract of 1410-MW Tarbela Fourth Extension Hydropower Project was already awarded in addition to accelerating pace of work on the under-construction projects including Neelum Jhelum and Golen Gol. Hydel energy being the cheapest source will provide substantial relief in tariff to the consumer which is currently high due to lesser share of hydel electricity in the overall generation, he added.
The team was also briefed about power sector reforms, existing power generation capabilities, generation mix, consumption patterns, line losses, and factors behind increase in electricity tariff. The team was also apprised of the government's efforts to overcome the electricity crisis.

Country possesses hydropower generation potential of 60,000MW: WAPDA | Business Recorder


----------



## ejaz007

*Fed govt to help Sindh build 600 MW plant*

ISLAMABAD: The government of Sindh has been assured on Tuesday that Federal government would extend all possible assistance in the construction of a 600 MW Thermal Power Plant at the mouth of a coal mine in Thar.

Syed Murad Ali Shah, advisor to the Chief Minister Sindh on Finance called on Finance Minister Senator Ishaq Dar in his office on Tuesday. The Finance Minister said that the government is focusing to increase generation of power and make a quantum addition in generation capacity of the country. In this connection the huge Thar Coal reserves will help us in relying on the production of electricity through indigenous resources and thus save valuable foreign exchange.

The Finance Minister said the federal government would extend all possible assistance to the government of Sindh in the construction of a 600 MW Thermal Power Plant at the mouth of a coal mine in Thar. Syed Murad Ali Shah assured the Finance Minister that the government of Sindh would extend all possible cooperation to the federal government to improve the condition of the economy and plight of the common man. staff report

http://dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2013\12\11\story_11-12-2013_pg5_3


----------



## salman77

China ready to finance Thar coal project: SECMC chief 

*ISLAMABAD: 
As International Financial Institutions (IFIs) refuse to extend financing to develop Thar coal reserves, China has offered to provide $900 million for mining and setting up power plants, seeking a guarantee from the federal government in order to go ahead with the offer.*
This was stated by Shamsuddin A Shaikh, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) Chief Executive Officer (CEO).
He said that the SECMC required $1.2 billion for the Thar coal mining and power projects, which no IFI was ready to extend due to environmental issues and Pakistan’s credit history.
“China is the only country which is ready to extend financing but it wants a guarantee from the federal government to list Thar coal among the top 3 to 4 priority projects,” said Shaikh, adding that Chinese banks were ready to extend $900 million, out of which local banks would provide $300 million.
He demanded that the federal government list the Thar coal project as a priority to secure financing from China. He further said that the government of Pakistan should include the Thar coal project in the Pak-China Economic Corridor project.
He said that it is important that a conversion policy be made with incentives for use of local coal to encourage the use of indigenous resources and save precious foreign exchange.
“All new conversion projects based on imported coal should be subject to blending with Thar coal at 20% at least to scale up mining at Thar,” he said.
He also asked that the power policy be amended to include Thar-based power projects enabling the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) to issue the requisite Letter of Intent (LOI) for Thar based plant.
Shaikh said that Pakistan’s power sector suffers from shortages as well as an expensive energy mix. Pakistan’s effective power generation stands at 16,000 MW, which is currently short by approximately 5,000 MW, and will worsen as power requirements increase to 26,000 MW by 2020.
“Pakistan’s energy mix is neither sustainable nor affordable as approximately 40% of power generation is dependent on imported fuel. It is, therefore, imperative to curb our dependence on expensive imported fuel and develop indigenous resources that can help provide energy security,” said Shaikh. “Import of coal is very risky as its prices cannot be predicted, coupled with our currency devaluation which would again take us back to the current unsustainable position.”
Contrary to general perception, Shaikh said, the quality of Thar lignite compares favourably with other lignite being used around the world for power production.
“Among the four established quality measures of coal which are heating value, sulphur, Ash and moisture content, Thar coal is superior in three quality aspects as compared to lignite currently being used in Germany, India and Bulgaria for power generation,” he added.
He said that the SECMC was a joint venture with the Sindh government, which owns 51% of the share while SECMC owns 49%.
“Now, SECMC wants to keep 26% of the shares and Pakistan State Oil (PSO) will get 23%,” Shaikh said.

China ready to finance Thar coal project: SECMC chief – The Express Tribune


----------



## salman77

*Khalifa orders 12 projects to provide clean water in Pakistan*

Pakistan: In implementation of the directives of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, the UAE Project to Assist Pakistan has announced the launch of 12 new projects to provide clean drinking water in Pakistan at a cost of $1.2 million (Dh4.4 million).
The President’s initiative aims to support the people of Pakistan, contribute to developing its provinces and cities, and provide them with modern facilities in addition to securing basic needs such as roads, bridges, education, health and water for the community.
The management of the UAE Project pointed out that the new projects represent the commencement of the second phase of the projects’ working plan, in light of the directives and generous initiatives of Shaikh Khalifa, General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and the relentless efforts of Shaikh Mansour Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs and Chairman of the Abu Dhabi Fund for Development, to provide help for Pakistan so as to develop its infrastructure, including vital projects.
The management said that it had approved and started work on the new projects, in addition to establishing water treatment and purification plants and extending delivery networks to provide sweet water to 12 villages in remote areas in Northern Waziristan.
The statement also added that the administration is continuing to provide aid to all Pakistan regions and cover the largest segments of society, especially in the field of infrastructure, where the first phase witnessed the implementation of 64 projects that serve 64 villages in the provinces of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, South of Waziristan and Bajaur region, at a total cost of $5,773,135.
The beneficiaries hailed Shaikh Khalifa’s initiatives to improve their standards of living and alleviate the suffering of the Pakistani people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

Energy import: Iran to supply 1,000MW to Pakistan

ISLAMABAD:
Pakistan and Iran are set to sign an initial deal for the supply of 1,000 megawatts of electricity to overcome the crippling energy crisis in Pakistan.
Sources told _The Express Tribune_ that the Ministry of Water and Power was calling for the vetting of a draft of memorandum of understanding (MoU) to be signed with Iran for electricity import.
“Pakistan will be paying 8-11 cents per unit of electricity under the formula agreed with Iran,” a source said.
Under the project, Iran will build a powerhouse in its Zahedan province bordering Pakistan to generate electricity for export. Iran has also expressed its willingness to provide a loan of $800-$900 million for the project.
A 700-kilometre transmission line of 500 kilovolts will also be laid from the Pakistan-Iran border to Quetta.

During the previous government, Iran had also expressed interest in setting up a 200MW power plant in Balochistan. Tehran was also keen on installing smaller plants of 25MW each on the ground as well as on barges to help Pakistan overcome the power crisis.
But all the plans stalled due to the sanctions imposed by the West. Iran had offered to export 10,000MW of electricity during the tenure of the previous government.
According to energy experts, the Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project has been facing problems due to sanctions imposed by the United States on Tehran.
“So, it may also be difficult for both countries to press on with the 1,000MW power import project unless US sanctions are lifted,” an expert said, adding Pakistan was already facing problems in clearing dues for 74MW being imported for Gwadar.
“The main issue hampering the implementation of the projects is the delay in clearance of Iran dues,” he said, adding other countries like Turkmenistan and Turkey were also facing payment issues with Iran in gas trade.
Iran owed Turkmenistan $1 billion in December 2012 for gas import and due to difficulties in transfer of funds. On the other side, during the same month, Turkey offered barter trade and payment in gold to Iran for the import of natural gas due to hurdles to cash payments.
Experts said Pakistan would also experience payment transfer issues in gas import through the Iran-Pakistan pipeline and in power import project.
At present, Iran is exporting 74MW of electricity per day to the border areas of Balochistan as well as Gwadar, but Pakistan has not been able to carry out banking transactions with Tehran since June 2011 after the US and European Union intensified sanctions.
Iran has been exporting electricity through a 132-kilovolt transmission line. In 2006, Pakistan was importing 39MW, which was later increased to 74MW.
Earlier, the Iranian firm exporting electricity to Pakistan had threatened to cut supplies because of delay in settling the dues.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Indian power firm in Pakistan soon | Deccan Chronicle

*Lahore:* Pakistan has signed an agreement with an Indian firm for setting up a 15 MW biomass power plant in Punjab province.

Universal Biomass Energy director Pawan Preet Singh Badal and Ejaz Munir, Agriculture Secretary of Pakistan’s Punjab, signed a memorandum of understanding for the project during a ceremony held on Friday at the Chief Minister’s secretariat here.

Provincial agriculture minister Farrukh Javed said India would provide technical assistance for the power plant. He said the project would generate 15 MW of electricity.

According to the MoU, the plant would be handed over to Pakistani authorities after successful ins-tallation and working within two years. The energy generated by it would be linked with a 132-KVA supply line.

More similar projects will be completed with the assistance of India to help Pakistan overcome an energy crisis, the MoU said.

Badal assured the Pakistani authorities that technology would be transferred for the biomass energy project.

The other members of the Indian delegation —Sukhbeer Singh Awala, Permamban Singh Romana, Kanwar Jeet Singh and Harish Awala — also attended the MoU-signing ceremony. Meanwhile, the move is being seen as one of the ways to bridge down the gap between the two neighbouring nations.


----------



## BATMAN

*Pakistan water storage capacity dismal*



> Tuesday, December 31, 2013 - Lahore—Country’s water storage capacity is just for 30 days against the minimum requirement of 120 days while most of the developed countries have 1 to 2 years water storage capability. “The agriculture productivity in Pakistan in the wake of just 30 days water storage capacity has alarmingly tumbled because of the water scarcity and its contribution towards gross domestic product has lowered by 21.8 per cent of GDP,” said agriculturist Jamshed Cheema. “India has the ability to store water for 120-220 days. Egypt has 1,000 days water storage capacity only on River Nile, America 900 days on River Colorado, Australia 600 and South Africa has the ability to store water for 500 days on River Orange.”
> 
> Cheema said that *water shortage in Pakistan will increase to 31% of people’s needs by 2025 and he underlines the need for some tangible steps, including water usage charges and building of huge water reservoirs including Kalabagh Dam, to cope with the coming problems. Water is lifeline for Pakistan and even more important issue than Kashmir and Islamabad should relate this vital issue with granting of MFN status to India, he suggested.*
> 
> He lamented that the top political leadership and establishment are not paying heed towards improving the water storage capacity of the country and increasing the per capita water availability, rather their indifference to this alarming issue is forcing 173 million people of the country to food insecurity in the years to come. He stated that per capita water availability at the time of creation of Pakistan was 5,600 cubic metres, but it currently stands at only 1,000 cubic metres, placing Pakistan among water-scarce countries. To tackle the situation, Cheema suggested that the government should apply reasonable water usage charges to discourage wastage of the resource. “Adoption of modern water conservation methods and agricultural practices is imperative to cope with water scarcity as Pakistan has been placed in red zone due to low per capita water availability at 1,000 cubic metres.”
> 
> The noted agriculture expert observed that India has 1,600 cubic metres of water per person per year while major European countries have up to twice as much ranging from 2,300 cubic metres in Germany to 3,000 cubic metres in France.
> 
> Jamshed Iqbal Cheema said that country’s live water storage capacity has further dropped by 29 per cent in the water reservoir which is badly affecting the agricultural and power sectors of the country. He said that Tarbela dam had lost 32 per cent water storage capacity as its original live water storage was 9.69 million acre feet (MAF) while the present live water storage capacity was 6.56 MAF. Similarly, Mangla dam had an original capacity of 5.34 MAF.


----------



## BATMAN

Huge supply of LNG to be available for Pakistan by Nov : petroleum minister - thenews.com.pk

What is the source of supply?


----------



## salman77

*Around 22 solar power projects to be functional by 2016 * 

 

 



ISLAMABAD, Feb 6 (APP): Around 22 solar power projects having a cumulative capacity of 772.99 MW are under different stages of development will achieve commercial operation DeCOD by 2015-16, subject to availability of Grid by National Transmission And Despatch Company (NTDC) and announcement of tariff by NEPRA. Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) is promoting the use of solar technology at domestic level for electricity generation. The private sector is already using solar energy for domestic use for self consumption as there is no restriction or licensing requirement,official sources told APP, here today. 
Souces said Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) is pursuing and facilitating the development of Alternative & Renewable Energy (ARE) based power projects through the private sector under Renewable Energy (RE) Policy 2006. 
Official said the RE power projects based on wind and solar energy are being developed by private sector on IPP mode.
Besides solar,3 wind power projects of 150 MW capacities in total are under construction and will be completed in 2014, he said. 
Another 13 wind projects having a cumulative capacity of 680 MW are at advance stages, ready to achieve financial closing in 2014. 
In total, 33 wind power projects are in different stages of development,while 2 wind power projects of 49.5 MW and 56.4 MW capacities respectively are operational. 
Sources said the RE Policy 2006 allows consumers to avail features like Net-Metering and Wheeling of Energy which require interconnection with the grid. 
“The implementation of such schemes, however, requires regulatory framework enabling the domestic, commercial and industrial users to carry out net-metering, wheeling using solar energy”. 
Sources said AEDB has prepared draft rules for distributed generation,covering electricity generation from solar at domestic level, and submitted the same to National Electric Power Regulatory Authority NEPRA for announcement.
“NEPRA, being the regulator, is the concerned agency for developing regulatory framework including incentives”.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Around 22 solar power projects to be functional by 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Pak, Chinese firms sign contract for coal-based plant*

LAHORE - PR- Sitara Chemicals has signed contract with Chinese company Shandong Yangkoan Engineering Design Co Ltd for 35MW coal based power plant, a joint venture between the Pakistani and Chinese company.
Contract was signed at a local hotel by Sitara Chemicals Industries Ltd Chief Executive Adrees and representatives of Chinese company Shandong Yangkoan Engineering Design Co Ltd in the presence of chief guest Federal Minister for Mines & Minerals Abid Sher Ali Khan.
This project will be completed within the time frame of two years and become a value added binding force in strengthening Pakistan-China friendship.
Chief Executive Sitara Chemicals said it is a ‘redefining moment’ for Sitara Chemicals to ensure uninterrupted power supply to its plants round the year.
He said, “We proudly announce to take initiative of 35MW coal based power plant with a reputable Chinese company having the distinguished technological excellence in designing coal power plants. This plant will prove to be a milestone in the history of Sitara Chemicals.”
Giving briefing to media, Federal Minister for Mines & Minerals Abid Sher Ali Khan said resolving energy crisis is one govt’s top priorities. We praise the visionary approach of Sitara Chemicals Ltd for this self-reliant initiative of coal based power plant. He hoped that Pakistan will overcome the energy crisis through the pivotal role of corporate sector and government of Pakistan with the patronage of China.

Pak, Chinese firms sign contract for coal-based plant


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan to get $900mn from ADB for Jamshoro coal power project*

*ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will provide $900 million to Pakistan for completion of Jamshoro coal power project.*

Pakistan and ADB signed an agreement in this regard on Wednesday. Secretary Economic Affairs Division Nargis Sethi and ADB Country Director signed the pact. The project will be completed in 4 years.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar was also present on the occasion.

Dar said the government is taking concrete measures to generate cheap electricity to overcome power crisis in the minimum possible time.

Under the agreement‚ the ADB will assist Pakistan to complete two units of 660 megawatt each at Jamshoro power plant which will generate electricity through imported coal.

Pakistan to get $900mn from ADB for Jamshoro coal power project - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Gessler

*Militants blow up 3 gas pipelines in Pakistan
*
ISLAMABAD: Separatist rebels from Pakistan's resource-rich *Baluchistan province* have blown up three gas pipelines, cutting supplies to the country's most economically important province, an official from a state-owned gas company said on Monday.

The *rebels blew up the pipelines to Punjab province overnight*, said Ayub Bajwa, the emergency manager on duty for Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited in the capital of Islamabad.

Punjab is Pakistan's most populous and wealthy province and the power base of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. *Most of the province is now without gas.*

"*This the first time they have blown all three simultaneously*," Bajwa said. "They used to just blow up one here or there."

The pipelines are large — 24, 18 and 16 inches in diameter. It will take at least two days to repair them, Bajwa said.

*During that time millions of Pakistanis will be unable to heat their homes or run their factories.*

_Sarbaz Baloch, a spokesman for the banned Baluch Republican Army, said his group had blown up the pipelines near the Punjabi town of Rahim Yar Khan, about 600 km (370 miles) south of Islamabad._

The BRA is fighting for the independence of Baluchistan, Pakistan's poorest and biggest province. They accuse the federal government of looting the province's rich mineral resources and leaving its people to live in poverty.

Human rights groups have accused both the Baluch rebels and government security forces of serious human rights abuses, including kidnapping, torturing and killing civilians. 

Militants blow up three gas pipelines in Pakistan - Times Of India


----------



## salman77

*China to provide $ 6.5b for K-2/K-3 Nuclear power projects*  


 

 


ISLAMABAD, Feb 18 (APP):China will provide loan of $ 6.5 billion for nuclear power plants KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3 on soft terms, which will help Pakistan to make a substantial improvement in its dire electrical power shortage problem.Earlier,china has also provided similar loan terms for the Chashma nuclear power plants C-3 and C-4,official sources at Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) told APP here Tuesday.Official said this agreement is a classic case of a win-win situation for both parties,adding for China, it is a profitable investment that also contributes to its industrial development.He said such investments by vendor countries are not unusual,for example,Russia is financing the entire cost of the 4800MW plant that it is providing to Turkey, and has also promised to finance a planned nuclear power plant for Bangladesh.
In fact, a soft loan of $500 million has already been provided to them for preliminary studies, he added.
“In nuclear technology,China is now well on the way to assuming the mantle of world leader and at present,29 nuclear power plants are under construction there, by far the largest in any country”.
Official said China is also making its presence felt in the international nuclear power arena.Recently, experts from China were invited to provide technical advice and guidance for the new nuclear power projects that have been initiated in the United States, he added.
“The Americans owners of the upcoming plants have also set up offices in Shanghai to enable their own workers to learn directly from the greater and more recent chinese experience in the latest techniques in nuclear power technology”.
Chinese companies have also entered into a joint international venture to set up nuclear power plants in the United Kingdom.
In Pakistan,the first unit at Chashma,imported from China,has been working efficiently for the past 14 years and the second has been doing well for more than two years.
“Construction of two more units is proceeding smoothly and is several months ahead of schedule”, official concluded. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - China to provide $ 6.5b for K-2/K-3 Nuclear power projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Solution to energy crisis: Pakistan sets sights on coal*
By AFP
Published: February 19, 2014





Proposed site of Energy Park in Qadir Goth, a village of Sindh. PHOTO: AFP

*GADANI: After years of rolling blackouts that have wreaked havoc on industry and fuelled political unrest, energy-starved Pakistan has set its sights on a coal-fired future.*

Regarded as the dirtiest of all fossil fuels, recent discoveries of untapped coal fields in the south of Pakistan have convinced the government they could be on the cusp of a solution to their energy woes.

Late last month, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his former rival, ex-president Asif Ali Zardari jointly inaugurated the construction of a $1.6 billion coal plant the southern town of Thar, hailing their shared goal of ending the nation’s power crisis.

The government has also green-lighted the construction of a pilot 660 megawatt coal-fired plant in Gadani, a small, serene town on the Arabian Sea known as the country’s ship-breaking hub.

A 600 megawatt plant has also been given the go-ahead in the city of Jamshoro.

The construction of these plants is one plank in an ambitious plan to convert many of the country’s existing oil-based thermal plants and upgrade its ports as they begin swapping one black gold for another.

“This is a major and historic fuel switching plan as we generate zero from coal compared to India which generates 69 percent of its electricity from coal-fired power plants,” Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif told AFP.

Pakistan has struggled with scheduled power cuts for decades. But the problems have been particularly acute since 2008, with regular outages of up to 22 hours a day for many domestic users and even longer for industries – costing about two percent of GDP per year.

In the hot summer, when temperatures soar to 50C in the country’s centre, the country produces around 18,000 MW of power, with an average deficit of 4,000 MW.

A lack of capacity together with huge debt cycles exacerbated by poor rates of tax collection are seen as some of the major factors contributing to the country’s dismal power shortages.

The issue was also a central campaign theme in last year’s general elections, which saw Nawaz Sharif elected to the top post.

Faced with a growing bill for imported oil that currently stands at $14 billion and a rapidly depleting supply of natural gas, the country’s private and public plants are switching their oil-plants over to coal.

“Pakistan has been facing rising oil prices and declining gas reserves as well as tight foreign account situation, rendering the reliance on the import of oil to fuel power plants increasingly unaffordable,” the Asian Development Bank said in a statement.

Pakistan’s largest private sector power utility Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC), which provides electricity to the country’s biggest city, has taken the lead in plans for the coal switch.

The company has recently granted engineering, procurement and construction contracts to Chinese company Harbin Electric International to convert two units of the Bin Qasim thermal power stations with 420 megawatt capacity.

The $400 million project is expected to be completed by 2016.

Alongside the conversions, Pakistan is also upgrading its port facilities to increase its ability to import coal.

“Ports are the lifeline of the country,” says Haleem Siddiqui, a veteran seaman who pioneered the first state-of-the art container terminal at Karachi Port and whose company is building a “dirty cargo terminal” at Port Qasim along Arabian Sea.

The fully-mechanised terminal would be able to handle four to eight million tons of coal in the first phase to be completed by 2015, growing to 20 million tons in the extended phase in 2020, at a cost of $200 million.

But merely raising the amount of imported coal would strain the country’s already dwindling foreign exchange reserves and adverse balance of payment, which fell to 13-year low of $2.8 billion in February.

Which is why Pakistan is determined to find some of its energy needs under its own soil.

Some experts have pointed to the Thar Desert in Sindh, which sits on top a vast potential source of 175 billion tons of coal.

“It is very huge reserve and is equivalent to combined oil reserves of Iran and Saudi Arab in terms of heating value,” Agha Wasif, chief of the provincial energy department told AFP.

Engro Powergen Limited, a joint venture of public and private sectors, is developing a block of the Thar coal field with $800 million dollars investment which is set to open by 2016.

But not everyone is pleased. Some residents inside the Gadani Energy Park have been forced to leave their homes.

“We are living here for seven generations and we have the graves of our ancestors here, how could we leave our place?” said 25-year-old Umaid Ali from the village of Qadir Goth.

The power minister said no widespread displacements would take place, saying the land purchased for the Energy Park had been purchased long ago “and if there is any (residential) disturbance that would be duly taken care of”.

Pervez Hoodbhoy, a nuclear scientist and energy commentator, said that despite its dirty reputation – coal produced 44 percent of global C02 emissions in 2011 – Pakistan has few other options to keep the lights on.

“I’m aware of the fact that there are serious CO2 issues but the amount Pakistan is producing would be insignificant on the global scale.

“The alternative is nuclear power plants being imported from China and those have the potential for disaster given Pakistan’s safety record. Given the choice this seems to be the lesser of two evils,” he said.


----------



## salman77

Heavy investment in energy sector in Punjab expected due to CM’s meetings in China *http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/1...ab-expected-due-to-cms-meetings-in-china.html*

LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif and his delegation met heads of different energy companies, financial institutions, development agencies and banks in Beijing on the third day of his visit to China and discussed various proposals for investment in coal, solar and hydle power projects in Punjab.
Heavy investment in the energy sector is expected in the province as a result of these meetings, says a handout released by DGPR here on Thursday.

The chief minister informed Chinese investors that solar power plant in south Punjab would start operating by the end of the current year. He said in order to facilitate investors, the Punjab government will initially make investment in various energy projects.

He said there was a vast scope of setting up power plants operated with hydle, solar, wind and coal-fired energy and the Punjab government was offering the best rate of profit to investors.

Projects to be started with Chinese cooperation will be executed with the same speed at which metro bus project was completed in Lahore, he added.

Meanwhile, talking to the media, the chief minister said the agreement reached between China and Pakistan the other day in Beijing was of historic significance.

He said under the agreement China will make investment of billions of rupees in Pakistan and it will be the heaviest Chinese investment in Pakistan in the history of the country. He said China had promised to invest twenty billion dollars in the energy sector only to rid the people of Pakistan from loadshedding.

Shahbaz Sharif said heavy investment by China in Pakistan was a proof of its confidence in the leadership of the country. Chinese leadership was fully aware of the fact that the reigns of the country were in the hands of those who believed in practical work and were totally sincere and committed to the nation, he added.

Later, the chief minister attended a reception hosted by the Chinese Prime Minister. Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister expressed gratitude to the Chinese prime minister for announcing to cooperate in the construction of motorway from Lahore to Multan.

The chief minister also informed the Chinese leadership and investors about the efforts made by the federal and provincial governments since coming into power for increasing electricity production.

http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/108-pakistan-top-news/158875-heavy-investment-in-energy-sector-in-punjab-expected-due-to-cms-meetings-in-china.html*http://www.brecorder.com/top-news/1...ab-expected-due-to-cms-meetings-in-china.html*


----------



## Devil Soul

*5789 MW electricity by 2016*

February 24, 2014
APP
ISLAMABAD - Five hydel power projects, with a capacity to produce over 5,789 MW power, would be completed by 2016, said an official of Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). 

According to an official, the power would help meet the energy requirements of the country. The Diamer-Bhasha Dam project on River Indus is a “lifeline” for national economy, which will go a long way in meeting future agricultural and electricity requirements. Diamer-Basha Dam has three important objectives, including flood control, power generation and storage of water. The gigantic project will generate 4500 megawatts electricity and store over eight million acre feet of water to meet growing power and irrigation needs. The Golen Gol Hydropower Project, being constructed by the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) in district Chitral of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, will complete in 2015 and will produce 106 MW. Golen Project is a part of least-cost energy generation plan of government, being executed by Wapda on priority basis to harness the indigenous hydropower resources of the country to improve the ratio of hydel electricity in the National Grid, help reduce electricity tariff and provide relief to the consumers. On its completion, the project will contribute about 436 million units of electricity to the system.

The Neelum-Jhelum Hydroelectric Project is being constructed over river Neelum and the project, once completed, will contribute about 5.15 billion units of electricity annually to the National Grid.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 30 billion.

The Hydroelectric Neelum Jhelum project would be completed in 2016.

The said Neelum-Jhelum Hydroelectric project would help the country in meeting its growing energy requirements. The project would produce 969 MW electricity.

The Duber Khwar Hydropower Project is located on Khan Khwar River, right bank tributary of Indus River near Pattan District Kohistan in Khyber PakhtunKhwa province at a distance of 265 Km from Islamabad. Duber Khwar would produce 130 mw power.

He said tender of Kurram hydropower project has already been floated and engineering design is complete. The project would produce 84 MW power and it will be completed wihthin 48 months.


----------



## salman77

*China: New airport to promote export of fresh fruit from Pakistan*

The approval early this month by the General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine that Kashgar international airport will be the only entry point for fruit imports in Xinjiang will greatly facilitate Pakistani fresh fruits traders to export their products to China by air. 

It helps meet China’s growing demand for fresh fruits from its surrounding region, including citrus and mangos from Pakistan, and cherries from Tajikistan, reports China Daily. The airport is located in Kashgar, an oasis county-level city with nearly 350,000 residents. 

China: New airport to promote export of fresh fruit from Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

So, USD 1.2 Million for 15 MW more? That is a bargain. Good deal. I wish we could improve other older projects AND commission new ones. Punjab could generate a lot of power from canal network.


----------



## Xracer

*EIB agrees to provide €100m for 128MW Keyal Khwar Hydropower project.*







STAFF REPORT ISB: The European Investment Bank (EIB) is providing a €100m long-term loan to Pakistan to finance the construction of the 128MW Keyal Khwar Hydropower project.
KWF will also offer financial support for the project, a statement from the EIB said.
EIB Vice President Magdalena Alvarez, during his recent visit to Pakistan, had signed an agreement with the government in this regard. He also invited to with future energy efficiency projects.
Alvarez, who is in charge of the EIB’s operations in Asia, said, “The EIB is committed to supporting investment in renewable energy and helping countries around the world reduce carbon emissions. At the same time the EIB is pleased to be able to support Pakistan in this important sector, addressing the increased demand of energy in the country.”
The investment will provide a clean and reliable supply of electric power contributing to climate change mitigation, which is a fundamental goal of the EU, he maintained.
The WAPDA will construct the plant. It is estimated that the construction period will be four years starting from January 2013.
This is the fifth project supported by the EIB in Pakistan. Since it began lending in Asia in 1993, the EIB has provided more than €5.1 billion on long-term basis.
EIB agrees to provide €100m for 128MW Pak hydro project | Technology Times


----------



## Chak Bamu

*Chinese experts connect Neelum-Jhelum

tunnels with precision*


Khalid MustafaTuesday, June 17, 2014 
From Print Edition


*ISLAMABAD: In a landmark development on Neelum Jhelum Dam project, Chinese experts on Monday connected the 10 kilometers long under ground tunnel coming from Jhelum river side with the tunnel connecting the power house with almost 100 percent perfection.
*


These experts completed the gigantic task of connecting the two tunnels with precision (only with minor difference of 6 centimeters) and celebrated the occasion with pride.The Chief Executive of Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project company, Gen (R) Mohammad Zubair, when contacted, confirmed that it was a great milestone in the history of the project.



It speaks about the Chinese geologists’ expertise is touching new hights and they are working here day and night to complete the state-of-art project which is of paramount importance.“We have crossed the Jehlum river bed through the completion of underneath 10 Kilometer long tunnel and connected with Addit-5 (tunnel connecting with power house), the CEO said.



“The precision connection of the two tunnels gains significance if kept in view the case of just 8.5 Kilometers Lowari tunnel. When the said small tunnel was dug from both sides and at the time of connection there was a huge difference of 1.5 Meters,” he recalled mentioning how wonderfully connection with precision has been made in the case of Neelum-Jehlum River.



Gen Zubair explained that 71% of the 48 Kilometers water tunnel has been excavated and with the working of high tech tunnel boring machines (TBMs), the excavation work has picked up pace.



The site of power house and transformers hall (both are under ground) has been 100% excavated. So much so, draft tubes in the power house site are being installed and three out of four have been put in.



At the dam site, CEO said the 74% construction work got completed and the site for de-sander has been 100% hollowed out and wherein concrete work is now speedily underway.However, the officials in the Ministry of Water and Power dealing with Neelum-Jhelum project are quite upset and express their apprehension that the construction work on project may get slowed down or halted as the construction company of the project has not been provided the amount of Rs14 billion so far.



Though Prime Minister Mohammad Nawaz Sharif has sanctioned the said amount to the Chinese construction company, but three weeks have elapsed and no amount has been delivered to the said company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*4 Lessons Pakistan’s Off-Grid Solar Market Can Teach the World*




*Justin Guay and Vrinda Manglik on Pakistan’s rising market for off-grid solar*

*Justin Guay and Vrinda Manglik 
June 20, 2014*
When it comes to the off-grid solar market, the South Asian countries you normally hear about are India and Bangladesh. One is home to the largest potential market in the world, the other is home to the world's most successful and booming market to date.

But the elephant in the room, the potential off-grid solar leader you never hear about, is Pakistan. We've heard rumblings of off-grid solar companies eyeing this market for some time, so we sat down to talk with Jeremy Higgs ofEcoEnergyFinance to find out the latest on this pivotal country's off-grid solar prospects.

Before we delve into the market, it's important to understand the context in which these companies operate. That energy situation can be summed up in one word: crisis.

As Carl Pope pointed out, Pakistan really has two energy problems: 1) most of the rural population still has no access to the grid, and 2) the population that does have access to the grid is struggling with power cuts and supply shortages caused by climate disruption-induced drought. This ultimately affects the use of hydropower while the skyrocketing prices of oil further reduce the affordability of the existing supply.

In fact, 36 percent of Pakistan's electricity comes from oil, an outdated and incredibly costly form of electricity production. This means that throughout Pakistan, nearly 40 percent of the population -- an estimated 65 million people -- lack access to any energy, which means that there's an enormous potential market for off-grid solar services. 

The problem, of course, is that the Pakistani government's response to the country's energy crisis has been painfully familiar, with a focus on large-scale supply and grid extension.

And while grid supply and grid shortages need to be addressed, what makes no sense is for Pakistan to start building new coal-burning power plants to supply their energy. Any new plants that are built will be designed to be powered with imported coal, which Pakistan can't afford. In fact, the government of Pakistan just released a new tariff schedule for coal-burning electricity -- which is evidently the "most expensive coal tariff in the world." That's why some experts predict that a coal bubble is brewing.

It's in the midst of this energy crisis, and in the face of the confused response from the Pakistani government, that EcoEnergyFinance is seeking a different path. The firm is trying a progressive new approach: putting solar power directly in the hands of the people. And the lessons they've learned have implications far beyond Pakistan's borders.

*Lesson #1: Giving away solar leads to market spoilage*
EcoEnergyFinance is one of only a handful of off-grid energy companies in a market dominated by large non-governmental organizations (NGOs) and foundations. The company started operations in response to the Sindh Province floods of 2010. Like many other organizations, EcoEnergyFinance initially began as an NGO, giving away solar lanterns for free. And like many before, the company received a lot of negative feedback about the quality of its products and heard concerns about long-term sustainability. In response, EcoEnergyFinance quickly pivoted into a hybrid social enterprise by aiming to use a market approach -- which is a reflection of the general transition this market has seen over the past decade. 

The products that EcoEnergyFinance sells now are not the same low-quality products that were given away for free. Today, EcoEnergyFinance sells high-quality portable solar powered lights -- like those from d.light -- and they are continuing to experiment with different business models to find the best organizational structure. 

*Lesson #2: Pay-as-you-go finance is the future*
After trying free distribution, EcoEnergyFinance started selling products through retailers, but they quickly realized that their products were too expensive and that they would need to restructure payments to match customer cash flow and expenditure on lighting products. This naturally led to the extension of consumer financing, which unlocked affordability for their target market. 

Customers now pay a monthly fee to EcoEnergyFinance in order to pay off their lantern over time. This essentially functions as a "manual" version of popular pay-as-you-go solutions in which similar solar devices with circuitry enable customers to make discrete payments. In addition to its "manual" approach, EcoEnergyFinance is also starting to experiment with similar payment-enabled devices through support from the GSM Association MECS Fund.

*Lesson #3: Word-of-mouth marketing is key*
Then came the real game-changer: instead of just focusing on retailers, EcoEnergyFinance started using its own existing customers as brand ambassadors to spread the word about its product. As the graph below shows, this led to skyrocketing sales. The sharp drop after the peak is a result of several factors, including the fact that residents of farming communities in Pakistan tend to have less disposable income at certain times of the year -- February, March, and April -- and the fact that EcoEnergyFinance faced challenges with payment collection in one district. The company has since recuperated by focusing on payment collection, not sales, in that particular district, which has lowered the overall sales rates.






*Lesson #4: Market information is scarce *
Despite these initial successes, challenges still exist. The customers EcoEnergyFinance works with tend to have unpredictable, seasonal income and are not always able to reliably make payment deadlines. Field staff have to balance sales and payment collection, and they aren't always able to effectively do so. 

To continue addressing these challenges, EcoEnergyFinance is gathering information about marketing, effective sales tactics, demographic information, and statistics on kerosene, torch, and solar use. Additionally, the company is looking at a range of products, including Greenlight Planet lights with Angaza-designed technology and BBOX systems with their new “SMART” technology, as well as working to partner with microfinance institutions for alternative means of financing.

In sum, EcoEnergyFinance reflects a number of hard-learned lessons for this nascent market -- lessons that are no doubt being learned by companies and organizations the world over. But if EcoEnergyFinance is able to build and grow a company in such a challenging setting, it says a lot about the robust future that off-grid solar companies have in in store.

4 Lessons Pakistan’s Off-Grid Solar Market Can Teach the World : Greentech Media


----------



## SBD-3

Ministry of Water and Power made shocking revelations that Pakistan's obsolete transmission system will collapse if more than 15000 MW electricity is transmitted at one time, adding that successive governments did not invest in transmission and distribution system.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL), a newly-formed entity of LUCK, will set up 660MW coal-fired power project in Karachi with an investment of PKR 20bn. The Board has recommended for the approval of the shareholders, an equity investment of approximately PKR 20bn equals to USD 200mn approximately for the above referred project to be set up by a newly-formed entity by the name of Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL).


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL), a newly-formed entity of LUCK, will set up 660MW coal-fired power project in Karachi with an investment of PKR 20bn. The Board has recommended for the approval of the shareholders, an equity investment of approximately PKR 20bn equals to USD 200mn approximately for the above referred project to be set up by a newly-formed entity by the name of Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL).



Just checked Lucky's wiki page. Someone from the neighbourhood has edited the page to show the companies headquarter in bombay and is referring to BSE in the intro section instead of KSE.

Lucky Cement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Devil Soul

Bilal. said:


> Just checked Lucky's wiki page. Someone from the neighbourhood has edited the page to show the companies headquarter in bombay and is referring to BSE in the intro section instead of KSE.
> 
> Lucky Cement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Well they have corrected it:
Lucky Cement Limited
TypePrivate
Traded asKSE: LUCK
Founded1996
Founder(s)Abdul Razzak Tabba
HeadquartersKarachi, Pakistan
Number of locationsPezu Islamabad Multan Lahore
Key peopleMuhammad Ali Tabba Muhammad Yunus Tabba Muhammad Sohail Tabba
ProductsOrdinary Portland Cement Sulphate Resistant Cement Clinker Block Cement
ParentYunus Brothers Group
Websitewww.yunusbrothersgroup.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Devil Soul said:


> Well they have corrected it:
> Lucky Cement Limited
> TypePrivate
> Traded asKSE: LUCK
> Founded1996
> Founder(s)Abdul Razzak Tabba
> HeadquartersKarachi, Pakistan
> Number of locationsPezu Islamabad Multan Lahore
> Key peopleMuhammad Ali Tabba Muhammad Yunus Tabba Muhammad Sohail Tabba
> ProductsOrdinary Portland Cement Sulphate Resistant Cement Clinker Block Cement
> ParentYunus Brothers Group
> Websitewww.yunusbrothersgroup.com




Yep, last edit four hours ago


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The problem with coal power plants is the high rate of pollution it will produce and with global warming the coal plants are not an ideal solution.

Perhaps a better solution would have been , solar farms on Industrial scale ... same money .. FREE electricity and no cost to environment and people's health

However any initiative is a good one in current crisis the country is in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Privatization of Islamabad Electric Supply Co. Ltd. (LESCO)

Privatization of Lahore Electric Supply Co. Ltd. (LESCO)


----------



## kawaraj

still a balance of energy sources is the final solution of energy security. I hope before the economy start to fly this won't be an issue hasslling the economy.

Hydropower shall be an priority in the final considerting the geography and then the renewable energy.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Tale of Kh Asif’s frustration and resignation
*ISLAMABAD: Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif had offered his resignation to the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in the last cabinet meeting to protest against the interference of Punjab in his ministerial domain. However, the prime minister had asked him to continue.
*


Sources said that Khawaja Asif had told the prime minister during the cabinet meeting that Punjab is running his ministry through an adviser to the PM and secretary water and power. He complained that major decisions pertaining to his ministry are taken without his knowledge and implemented through the adviser and the secretary water and power.



These sources said that Khawaja Asif told the prime minister that he could not stay as an ineffective and weak minister. He said that if he has been given the portfolio of the Water and Power Ministry then he should also be given the authority to run the ministry in his own fashion. His grievance was that Punjab is running the affairs of his ministry without his knowledge.



Khawaja Asif said that this situation is unacceptable to him and thus he would prefer to quit instead of continuing as a dummy minister. Some federal ministers, including Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan and Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique, supported Kh Asif and disapproved the inflated price formula.



They argued that the water and power minister should not be bypassed by anyone, and no major decision should be taken without his information and approval. The sources said that the adviser, who was also present in the cabinet meeting, received rough treatment from some of his cabinet colleagues over the controversial inflated billing issue.



According to a source, the otherwise cool-minded Finance Minister Ishaq Dar also expressed his annoyance with the adviser for causing embarrassment to the government. The adviser was giving a power-point presentation, but Dar reportedly said it is not needed. Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali also sided with his minister.



They were of the view that decisions are taken somewhere else without consulting and even informing them but in public they have to receive the brickbats from all and sundry.



Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif wanted to fix the responsibility of who was behind the inflated billing issue. He was furious as to why this happened and sought a full-fledged inquiry into the matter.



He asked Khawaja Asif to explain the position, being the political head of the Ministry of Water and Power. Here, Khawaja Asif lost his patience and told the prime minister about the mismanaged affairs of his ministry because of too many cooks.



Not only did quite a few ministers c0me to his rescue, but the prime minister also rejected his resignation offer and told him that in case of any grievance, he should directly talk to the premier. It is said that twice before this incident, Khawaja Asif had conveyed his frustration to the prime minister and had even offered to resign. However, each time the prime minister had asked Khawaja Asif to continue.



The Water and Power Ministry has been a case of ‘too many cooks spoil the broth’ from day one of the present government. Although Khawaja Asif was made the minister and Abid Sher Ali his deputy to lead the Water and Power Ministry, not only was an adviser on water and power appointed, but an important personality of Punjab has also been taking keen interest in the ministry’s affairs. Some business tycoons from Punjab and an influential junior VVIP from Lahore have also been informally acting as power experts.
Tale of Kh Asif’s frustration and resignation - thenews.com.pk


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## fatman17

*Oil production up 19%, gas down 1% in 1Q FY15 *

Staff Report 
October 15, 2014





KARACHI: Pakistan’s oil an average production increased by 19 percent in the first quarter of 2014-15 (1Q FY15) to stand at 94,000 barrels of oil per day (bopd) as compared with 79,000 bopd in corresponding period last year, whereas the average gas production during the period dropped 1 percent to 3,955 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) versus 3,977 mmcfd in 1Q FY14.

Overall, the hydrocarbon production in Pakistan, which stood at an average 787,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day (boed) in 1Q FY14, averaged 799,000 boed in 1QFY15, up merely 1 percent in 1Q FY15 as per statistic provided by exploration and production of companies to local equity research centre. 

The net realised prices on oil sales are 5.5x higher than that on gas. Hence, revenue growth from higher oil production outweighs revenue-loss from decline in gas production for exploration and production companies in Pakistan. However, in 1Q FY15, Arab Light prices averaged $103.4/bbl versus $108.6/bbl in similar period last year, while 2 percent average rupee appreciation against US dollar also failed to favor local exploration and production players.

Oil and Gas Development Company achieved 4 percent improvement in total production with the 2 percent growth in average oil production and 4 percent higher gas in 1Q FY15, showing cumulative hydrocarbon production of Compnay was up 4 percent to stand at 259,000 boed as compared to 250,000 boed in corresponding period last year.

The Company benefited from higher production in blocks like Nashpa and Tal, where cumulative average production contributed 17,000 bopd (41% of OGDC’s total oil production), up 30 percent from 13,000 bopd in 1Q FY14.

Pakistan Petroleum recorded average production of 157k boed versus 160k boed in 1Q FY14, down 2 percent. Its average oil production registered highest growth of 23 percent averaging 14,000 bopd versus 12,000 bopd in 1Q FY14.

On the contrary, gas production declined 4 percent to average 802 mmcfd versus 834 mmcfd in similar period last year. Driven by volumetric growth in Tal and Naspha, PPL’s oil production grew substantially during the period. However, this impact was mainly offset by 25 mmcfd decline in gas production from Sui.

In FY14, cumulative hydrocarbon production of Pakistan Oilfields was down 5 percent at 19, 000 boed as compared to 20,000 boed in corresponding period last year. Its oil production posted an increase of 15 percent as it stood at 6,413 bopd versus 5,563 bopd in 1Q FY14. This was mainly due to higher production from Tal block, which contributed 68 percent to POL’s total oil production versus 57 percent in 1Q FY14. The Company’s average gas production dropped to 70 mmcfd versus 81 mmcfd in 1Q FY14 down 13 percent.


----------



## ghazi52

* BAHAWALPUR - Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park - 1500 MW*
Panel installation has started...




.
.


----------



## wiqi21

Foundation Wind Energy 1 Gharo Sindh Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad lake tunnel, 

Plan 






U/C images

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*NEWS from 9th December 2014 till 7th January 2015*_


_*Russia ready to build solar power station in Sialkot*_

SIALKOT – Russian Trade Representative in Pakistan Yury Kozlov has said that several Russian solar energy companies are ready to build 100 megawatts solar energy power generation station in Sialkot to get the export-oriented industries rid of energy crisis.

He said this while talking to leading Sialkot exporters during a meeting held at Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) here on Tuesday. He also assured the Sialkot business community to simplify the Russian banking system, besides, removing all hurdles to encourage the international business community, in this regard. The Russian Trade envoy said that Russia was keen in developing strong mutual trade ties with Pakistan. He stressed the need for making all out sincere efforts to boost mutual trade ties between Pakistan and Russia.

He pledged to make sincere efforts to ensure direct imports of Sialkot-made products including surgical instruments and sports gears direct from Sialkot-Pakistan instead of purchasing these products on very high prices from other European countries. He assured his full cooperation in establishing the strong business-to-business trade relations between businessmen of both Pakistan and Russia, saying that Russia was ready to ensure the easy and hurdle free access of Sialkot-Sialkot exporters to the European, Russian and other international trade markets.

Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) President Fazal Jillani, SVP Mir Alamgir Meyer, VP Malik Naseer Ahmed, SVC of Pakistan Gloves Manufacturers and Exporters Association (PGMEA) Sheikh Ejaz Ahmed Jammu, Mian Mohsin Gull, SCCI PRO Tajjamal Hussain, RDO Umair Nisar and the others were also present on this occasion.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/nationa...ion-in-sialkot



_*LNG import: Pakistan likely to strike long-term deal with Qatar*_

Pakistan is likely to strike a long-term agreement with Qatar for the import of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG), as a Qatari delegation is expected to arrive in Islamabad in the first week of January 2015, Petroleum Ministry officials said. A senior Petroleum Ministry official while talking to Business Recorder on Friday said that a Qatari delegation was expected to visit Pakistan on the start of the New Year to discuss LNG prices and other terms of the agreement. 

"Pakistan is likely to strike a 10 years' LNG contract with Qatar and so far we are not in a position to tell about the prices, but we will ensure best possible deal with Qatar," the official said when asked about the price of the commodity. Pakistan at present is facing serious gas demand/supply gap due to which gas supply to many industries and other sectors has been suspended during the winter and to deal with the huge demand/supply gap the government has decided to import up to 2 Billion Cubic Feet per Day (BCFD) LNG within next three years. On fast track basis, the government is making all-out efforts to start importing 400 Million Cubic Feet per Day (MMCFD) of LNG from Qatar for which a KLNG terminal is under construction at Port Qasim Karachi with a capacity to handle a maximum 600 MMCFD of the commodity.




*Pakistan and Russia signed a most sought-after energy deal of $1.7 billion for laying a liquefied natural gas (LNG) pipeline from Karachi to Lahore. The supply of LNG is expected before March next year.*

It is for the first time Islamabad and Moscow have signed an energy pact decades after their defence deal.

The energy agreement was signed during the visit of the Russian defence minister. Moreover, Islamabad and Moscow also signed a defence and military cooperation deal, a move seen by economic experts as ushering in a gradual improvement in ties between the two countries.

Before Gen Ziaul Haq’s military regime, Russia had helped Pakistan set up the Karachi Steel Mills and also supported the Oil and Gas Development Company Limited, which is still using old Russian machinery in exploring oil and gas.

Pakistan is currently working on two LNG pipelines as an alternative to the apparently doomed Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project, which included LNG Gwadar pipeline and south pipeline from Karachi to Lahore.






The government has signed a deal with China to award $3 billion Gwader LNG pipeline and terminal project.





_*ISLAMABAD: The government finalised on Friday a plan to set up gas-based power projects in Sindh and Punjab of 5,600MW, with those in Hyderabad and Sukkur scheduled to start producing about 2,000MW by May this year.*_

The plan was firmed up at a meeting of a ministerial committee headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar and comprising Petroleum Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Water and Power Minister Khwaja Mohammad Asif.

The cabinet committee on energy headed by the prime minister had directed the ministerial committee to present the plan within a week for its approval and implementation.

A senior government official told Dawn that the plan would be submitted to the prime minister for formal approval by the cabinet committee, most probably on Monday.

He said the plan consisted of two stages. In the first stage, about 2,000MW would be generated through trailer-mounted small power projects of 20-50MW in service areas of the Hyderabad Electric Supply Company and Sukkur Electric Power Company as a stop-gap arrangement for two to three years because of availability of gas for a short period. The projects are anticipated to minimise power shortage until 2017.

Under the two separate schemes, the government had already invited bids for 1,000MW onsite projects based on well-head (raw) gas and another 1,000MW projects based on local purified natural gas.

The last date for filing bids was Dec 31, but it was extended to Jan 15 because of Christmas holidays. In many cases, the defunct rental power projects would be rehired for a short-term period under a revised scheme on a take-and-pay basis and without any mobilisation advance or capacity payments. The bidding results will be on the basis of minimum tariff to be approved by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority.

In the second stage, 3,600MW power plants would be set up in Punjab’s load centres where transmission lines are already available. The projects will be based on imported liquefied natural gas (LNG).

These are in addition to eight coal-based power projects of 5,300MW currently under process as part of the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor project – four in Thar, Sindh, and four in Punjab’s Muzaffargarh, Sahiwal, Rahimyar Khan and Chakwal. They are expected to start commercial production by 2017 or early 2018.

A power ministry official said the government was planning to set up nine LNG-based power projects at three different sites — Balloki and Bhikki, near Lahore, and Haveli Bhadarjang, near Jhang.

According to sources, the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources had promised to deliver about 500 million cubic feet per day of LNG by March 31 and subsequently ramp up supplies through a pipeline from Karachi to Lahore in three years.

To be offered for bidding by the Private Power and Infrastructure Board, the government plans to achieve financial close for the projects in six to seven months.

In the first phase, the projects would be open-cycle and completed in 18 months after the financial close to produce 2,400MW in May 2017.

In the meanwhile, all these projects will be converted to closed cycle to add another 1,600MW, achieving a planned capacity of 3,600MW by mid-2018.

An official statement said the meeting had reviewed salient features of the short- and long-term plans prepared by the power ministry to meet energy shortage as directed by the prime minister. Altogether, the measures would add up to 5,600MW to the national grid, it added.

The finance minister directed that besides power generation, proper transmission facilities should also be ensured. It was the foremost requirement for the success of both the short- and long-term measures, he added.




_*SUKKUR: Pakistan Peoples Party Co-chairperson Asif Ali Zardari on Monday laid the foundation stone of two hydel power plants in Sukkur. One plant will be built at Rohri Canal and the other at Nara Canal, the two offshoots of left pocket of Sukkur Barrage.*_

The plant at RD-27 of Rohri Canal will be installed at a cost of $36.4 million, while the other will be built at RD-15 of Nara Canal at a cost of $47 million.

Both the power plants will be operated on run-of-river basis and are billed to be completed within 20 months. These power stations are being built by the Sindh government under the public-private partnership mechanism. Zardari was accompanied by Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah and the provincial minister for finance and energy, Syed Murad Ali Shah


----------



## BetterPakistan

PML N ministers continously claiming that loadshedding will end in 2017, is it true? I have searched on google and according to my knowledge 969 MW hydro power project known as Neelum-Jhelum, CASA 1000 MW project and a few coal based power projects will be completed in 2017.So how loadshedding will end? I have also heard that Electricity demand in 2017 will be 34,000 MW while current production is 15000 MW so is government really trying to produce 19,000 MW electricity till 2017? Anyone having information about it?


----------



## Introvert

Can anyone provide the link for power projects that are supposed to be completed this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan awards US$1.4 billion contract for 720-MW Karot hydroelectric project on Jhelum River*

*Pakistan's Environmental Protection Agency announced this week that it has awarded a US$1.4 billion contract for development of the 720-MW Karot hydroelectric project on the Jhelum River in the Rawalpindi district of Pakistan, to a group of Pakistani and Chinese investors that includes China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. (CTGC).

Published information indicates 93% of the project’s funding is through CTGC and the remaining 7% from Pakistan-based Associated Technologies (Private) Ltd. The National Transmission and Dispatch Company Ltd. (NTDC) of Pakistan plan to complete the project by 2020.

Karot Power Co. (Private) Ltd. will operate the run-of-river hydroelectric power plant, which includes an underground powerhouse that will generate electricity from four 183-MW Francis turbine units. The powerhouse will be located in the province of Punjab and the Karot Dam, a concrete gravity dam, will be built on the Jhelum River.

Initially, Pakistan’s Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) planned the scheme, but the project was privatized and taken over by the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB), which then subsequently granted operation responsibility to Karot Power Co. (Private) Ltd. 

PPIB has authority to "handle" the operation of 12 hydroelectric power projects in Pakistan, according to the agency.

Pakistan awards US$1.4 billion contract for 720-MW Karot hydroelectric project on Jhelum River - HydroWorld
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Chinese firm to invest $7b in seven mega hydro power projects of Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: China Three Gorges Corporation (CTGC) delegation met Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif at the PM House.

The delegation was led by Chairman Mr. Lu Chun.
The Prime Minister said, “Pakistan-China ties are rooted deep in history. Friendship between the two countries has stood test of time”. He said Pakistan is facing serious energy shortage and the government is taking steps for generating enough electricity to provide relief to the people.

He was pleased to note that CTGC is one of the leading companies worldwide in this field and thanked them for undertaking investment in Pakistan.

He said the government of Pakistan has prioritized security of Chinese personnel in Pakistan and special measures are being taken to ensure this.

Mr. Lu informed the prime minister that five of the world’s 10 biggest hydro power projects belonged to CTGC, which has vast experience and strong technical and financial capacity to undertake such projects. *He said CTGC is in the process of investing about US$ 7 billion in seven mega hydro power projects in Pakistan including Kohala (1100 MW), Kehrot (720 MW), Azad Pattan (640 MW) and Mehal (590 MW), which would be completed in the next five years. *He showed interest in equity investment in projects already under way in the water and power sector. The Chairman CTGC said, due to close friendship between the two countries and the investor-friendly policies of the government, Pakistan has become a destination of choice for Chinese businesses.

Chinese firm to invest $7b in seven mega hydro power projects of Pakistan | Customs Today Newspaper

*Pakistan to buy Iranian electricity for 30 years*

*Pakistan’s National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has reportedly approved the import of electricity from Iran for three decades.*

NEPRA approved the import of 1,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity from Iran for 30 years at the rate of 8-11 Pakistani rupees (nearly USD 0.1) per unit, for which Tehran is ready to provide 70 percent financing for the transmission line to be laid down in Pakistan’s Balochistan province, Tasnim news agency reported.

Pakistani media say this followed a NEPRA hearing into the petition of the National Transmission Dispatch Company (NTDC) which sought the approval of the project.

They said Iran’s electricity will be injected into Pakistan’s national power grid.

The Iranian power generation, transmission and distribution company, Tavanir will reportedly install a power plant with a capacity of 1,300 MW in the southeastern city of Zahedan, close to the border with Pakistan and Afghanistan, to that end. 

The construction of the transmission line from the Iran-Pakistan border up to Quetta in Balochistan will cost $580 million and Iran will provide 70 percent of the financing of the line, according to the report.

The report said currently Pakistan purchases 74 MW of electricity from Iran for various areas of Balochistan.

Iran’s Energy Ministry said last summer that the country’s power exports in the first quarter of the current Persian calendar year (started March 21, 2014) witnessed a 12.43% year-on-year growth.

During the period, Iran exported nearly 3,215 gigawatts/hour of electricity to its neighboring countries, compared with nearly 2,860 gigawatts/hour the same period last year.

Iran has energy exchange with Armenia, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Iraq and Afghanistan.

The Islamic Republic seeks to become a major regional exporter of electricity and has attracted major investments for the construction of three new power plants.

PressTV-‘Iran to sell Pakistan electricity for 30 years’


----------



## salman77

*China Three Gorges Builds Its First Wind Farm in Pakistan*

The China Three Gorges Corporation has official wrapped up construction work on its first wind farm in Pakistan, as part of vigorous efforts by the state-owned renewable energy giant to expand into the South Asian market.

Total investment for the Three Gorges wind farm in Pakistan was $130 million, for the creation of total installed capacity of 49.5 MW. The project has taken just over two years to complete, with work commencing at the end of January in 2013 and initial commercial operation beginning on November 25, 2014.

Three Gorges Corporation has touted the project as the first wind farm that a Chinese company has funded and built in Pakistan, as well as the only wind farm in Pakistan to be completed ahead of schedule.

At a completion ceremony held on March 11, China Three Gorges chairman Lu Chun said that Pakistan was a key strategic investment market for the company due to its close strategic ties with China, as well as its abundance of clean energy resources and strong market demand.

In order to foster its expansion into the Pakistani market, China Three Gorges has established China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Limited (CSAIL) an investment holding company in Pakistan that aspires to become the country’s largest renewable energy company.

The company has over 2 GW of solar, wind, and hydropower projects in the pipeline, with key projects that have already entered the construction phase including two hydropower plants with expected capacities of 720 MW and 1.1 GW respectively.

CSAIL has already obtained the support of some heavyweight backers, including the World Bank’s International Finance Corporation, which has acquired a 15% equity stake in the company.

China’s $40 billion Silk Road infrastructure fund, whose establishment was announced by Beijing in November of last year, has also expressed strong interest in either investing in or cooperating with CSAIL in the South Asian market. 

China Three Gorges Builds Its First Wind Farm in Pakistan | CleanTechnica


----------



## Kurlang

*Solar-powered tube-well subsidy in limbo*





While the financial year is inching towards closure, solar-powered tube-wells have not been provided promised subsidy. -AFP/File

While finalising budgetary proposals for development spending in the province, the Sindh government had decided to make realistic allocations for timely fund releases. But this did not happen, at least in the case of agricultural development projects.

The provincial government announced in the current year’s budget that it will provide subsidy for tractors and solar-powered tube-wells. The mechanisation of agriculture, as always, remained a priority in the budgetary allocations. The ground realities, however, remain somewhat different.

While the financial year is inching towards closure, solar-powered tube-wells have not been provided subsidy yet. The case of subsidised tractors is different: two installations of Rs500m each have been released this month.

However, farmers’ bodies are questioning the entire process, saying the subsidy is being given on political considerations. Around 1,600 subsidised tractors are to be provided to growers.

Around 250 solar-powered tube-wells were to be provided on subsidy in the 2014-15 budget, given the energy crisis whose severity increases every summer in rural areas. Farmers usually depend on tube-wells powered by electricity. Since electricity is not available all the time, the required irrigation needs of farmland are not met, affecting the per-acre productivity.

The provincial government had made an initial allocation of Rs130m for tube-wells in this year’s budgeted programme, stated to cost Rs1bn. The provision of 70 tube-wells was mentioned in the budget documents, with growers bearing 70pc of the cost and getting 30pc subsidy.

*Sindh had made an initial allocation of Rs130m for tube-wells in this year’s budget programme*
Why the funds have not been released is anybody’s guess. A report, however, suggests that the growers are pressing for a 50-50 cost sharing. A summary has been moved to the chief minister, but it is pending decision. Meanwhile, some influential landowners have installed subsidised tube-wells on their lands.

A provincial finance department officer suspects that the agriculture department has not completed all documentation formalities for provision of subsidies. “There is no delay on our part. It is evident from the fact that we released Rs500m and then another Rs500m this month,” he said.

Solar panels are costly to install but are very cheap to run. They save farmers’ electricity bills, which vary between Rs25,000-30,000 per month on average, and may go up to Rs55,000 in case of big farms.

Electricity load-shedding is prolonged in rural areas as the summer season progresses. With no power supply for tube-wells, growers use diesel, which adds to their overall production expenses.

Sindh Abadgar Board vice president Mahmood Nawaz Shah points out that solar-powered tube-wells will modernise farming if the project’s implementation is properly planned. This renewable energy has the potential to ensure continuous power supply for 12 hours on average, helping irrigate the targeted area.

Meanwhile, a subsidy of Rs200,000 is given for tractors costing Rs800,000, and Rs300,000 if the price is over Rs800,000. In the current year, 1,400 subsidised tractors were to be provided initially, but reports said the number was later revised to 1,600. The Sindh Bank is supervising the scheme and checking for compliance with financial and application requirements.

“An advertisement appeared in newspapers earlier this month, inviting application forms. The next day, Sindh Bank officials told us that all the forms for the 1,600 tractors were issued and deposited in just one day. Isn’t it mind-boggling,” wondered Sathio. The forms were not even made available at some branches of the bank, he said.

_Published in Dawn, Economic & Business, March 30th , 2015_


----------



## wiqi21

*KARACHI: K-Electric has expressed interest in installing a plant to generate electricity through solid waste at the Dhabeji landfill site managed by the Sindh Solid Waste Management Board (SSWMB).*

A delegation of the entity, comprising of its senior officials in a meeting with SSWMB Managing Director Roshan Ali Shaikh on Friday, said that a pragmatic approach was needed to address the issue of power shortages.

Seeking support of the SSWMB, they said that power generation through waste is a strategy adopted in different parts of the world as an alternate means of producing electricity.

“It is time that all concerned departments and organisations coordinate and cooperate with each other to overcome the energy crisis affecting almost all sections of society,” said a K-Electric official.

SSWMB’s Managing Director Roshan Ali Shaikh, appreciating the proposal, said the board has constituted six updated garbage transfer stations across the metropolis that, besides increasing cleanliness in the city, could be used to extract energy to fulfil the ever-increasing demand of Karachi.

He added that there is further facilitation of the scheme through provision of composing plants and disposal furnace plants. Shaikh agreed that the landfill site, spread over an area of 3000, is emerging as one of country’s most popular treatment sites, which can be used as a spot for electricity generation.

He also mentioned that under the initial scheme, a mini-forest would also be developed at the site with 40% of Karachi’s waste transported and efficiently disposed-off.

The participants of the meeting hailed measures being planned to give Karachi a green and clean look with added provision to turn itself sufficient in power generation. 

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 9th, 2015._


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610513066308976640


----------



## VCheng

A stark report, with dire warnings. Is anybody listening?

Powerless in Pakistan | Foreign Policy

THE SOUTH ASIA CHANNEL
*Powerless in Pakistan*
_An unending energy crisis could soon bring catastrophic consequences. Here’s what needs to be done before it’s too late._

BY MICHAEL KUGELMAN JUNE 30, 2015

Last week, Pakistan was hit by a heat wave of highly tragic proportions.

The country has suffered through deadly hot spells in the past, but the lethality of this latest one was astounding. According to Pakistani officials, high temperatures killed more than 1,200 people — most of them in Karachi — over a one-week period. The true figure could be much higher, given the likelihood of unreported deaths.

In effect, this heat wave killed more than twice as many people in a matter of days as terrorism has over the entire year (as of late June, about 530 Pakistani civilians had died in terrorist attacks in 2015).

This crisis was exacerbated by rampant power outages. Many households had little electricity to operate fans or air conditioning units; in Karachi, some complained of having no power for more than 12 hours per day. While the rich ran emergency generators, the less fortunate faced stifling conditions that hastened heatstroke and, often enough, death. One woman in Karachi became sick and later died after suffering in an electricity-deprived home that her son described as “like a baking oven.” Power cuts even denied dignity to those killed by the heat wave. CNN’s Saima Mohsin reported that one charity-run morgue had no electricity to keep bodies cool, resulting in an overpowering “stench of death.”

Sadly, such energy woes aren’t surprising.

*Deep and Destabilizing*

*Pakistan has been convulsed by power outages for years. Electricity deficits on any given day may range from 4,500 to 5,000 megawatts (MW), though they’ve sometimes soared to 8,500 MW — more than 40 percent of national demand. *These figures are somewhat comparable to those of India (which has experienced shortfalls between 3,000 and 7,500 MW over the last year or so). Many other countries in the developing world, particularly in Africa, also experience power shortfalls of varying levels. Developed countries experience deficits less frequently, though they sometimes face localized modest shortages (for example, in February 2011, power plant breakdowns caused deficits in Texas).

*Pakistan’s supply shortages, however, merely represent the tip of an immense iceberg.*

As I argue in Pakistan’s Interminable Energy Crisis, a new Wilson Center report, *Pakistan’s energy problems are rooted more in shortages of governance than of supply. The energy sector suffers from transmission and distribution (T&D) losses that have exceeded 30 percent, as well as from several billion dollars of debt. The losses are caused by bad equipment, poor maintenance, and energy theft. *The debt — often described as “circular” in nature — is a consequence of cash flow problems. Energy generators, distributors, and transmitters lack funds. This is due in part to a flawed pricing policy: *The Pakistani government charges a pittance for energy, and yet few customers pay their bills. As a result, revenue is scarce, and the sector literally cannot afford to provide energy.*

*Pakistan’s energy crisis has troubling implications for its fragile economy and volatile security situation. In recent years, power shortages have cost the country up to 4 percent of GDP.* Hundreds of factories (including many in the industrial hub city of Faisalabad alone) have been forced to close. Some Western companies, citing electricity deficits, have suspended operations in Pakistan.* In January, the Moody’s ratings group warned that energy shortages will damage Pakistan’s credit worthiness.*

*Meanwhile, militants are happy to exploit Pakistan’s energy insecurity. Over the last four years, separatists in the insurgency-riven province of Balochistan have targeted more than 100 gas lines.* Back in April 2013, the Pakistani Taliban blew up the largest power station in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province. Half of Peshawar, the provincial capital with a population nearly as large as Los Angeles, lost power. And just last week, the Pakistani Taliban tapped into widespread anger at Karachi’s main electricity utility, K-Electric, by threatening to attack the facility if it did not restore power.

*Wide expanses of Pakistan’s population are affected by the energy crisis. Shortages prevent people from working, cooking, and receiving proper medical care *(in some hospitals, services have been curtailed). Not surprisingly, public opinion polls in Pakistan identify electricity shortages as one of the country’s top problems.

*In sum, the energy crisis threatens Pakistan’s economy and its precarious security situation, while also deleteriously affecting the lives of everyday residents across the board. Something needs to be done, and fast.*

*Sustainable Solutions, Not Short-Term Fixes*

Pakistan’s Interminable Energy Crisis offers nearly 20 recommendations to ease the crisis in a meaningful and lasting way. It calls above all for a new way of thinking about energy — one that emphasizes more judicious use of existing resources. *This means aggressively reducing T&D losses; better enforcing laws against energy theft; developing robust maintenance regimes to ensure that energy infrastructure does not fall into disrepair; and establishing incentives for consumers to use less energy. Achieving these objectives would drastically enhance energy security.* Our report estimates that Pakistan’s energy savings potential is about 2,250 MW — roughly half of its total power shortfall.

*We also urge officials to pursue a more affordable energy mix. This will require less focus on expensive imports and more focus on indigenous reserves.* Pakistan should embrace domestic coal, though within reason; technological and infrastructural constraints preclude heavy exploitation. It should pursue indigenous natural gas alternatives such as tight and shale gas; current reserves are estimated to be quadruple those of conventional natural gas. Pakistan should take advantage of falling solar and wind power costs to increase the proportion of renewables in its energy mix. It can make its mix even greener by adapting other cleaner fuels, such as coal briquettes — which are cleaner than ordinary coal when burned.

*Additionally, we recommend more effective energy market policies. Pakistan’s government should scale back its involvement in the energy sector and encourage privatization — but not necessarily full-scale privatization.* While electricity generation companies should be fully privatized, it may be prudent for distribution companies — which tend to be larger and employ more people than generation companies — to be restructured through the use of franchising, which transfers operational responsibilities to private actors while the government maintains ownership over assets. Pakistan should also aim to attract a more geographically diverse set of foreign investors. Its aggressive courtship of Chinese companies has made some energy investors from other countries fear the lack of a level playing field.

*Finally, we call for institutional reform:* Pakistan should bring more coordination and order to a dysfunctional and chaotic energy sector. This means establishing a new energy ministry with overarching responsibility, and with full access to top policy levels; streamlining institutional decision-making processes so that policies no longer need so many approvals (more than 15 government entities are currently involved in energy policy); and integrating energy subsector plans and policies to support national goals. *For Pakistan to ease its energy crisis, it needs more effective energy policies — but energy policies can only be as effective as the institutions that shape them.*

*Costs of Inaction*

*These are admittedly ambitious proposals, and Pakistan’s risk-averse politicians may wish to have nothing to do with them. That, however, would be a big mistake.* Because as bad as things are now, Pakistan’s Interminable Energy Crisis warns, they could soon get much worse.

*Pakistan is in the midst of rapid urbanization — a major societal shift that could worsen the effects of energy problems in the years ahead.* Demand for electricity is particularly high in cities, because urban industries and homes tend to be more dependent than those in the hinterland on grid-connected energy sources. With droves of Pakistanis entering cities and becoming dependent on grids, supply pressures will deepen exponentially.

*And with demand for energy rising dramatically in the coming years, Pakistan could face unprecedented shortages.*

Our report concludes that *during a period stretching from 2014 into 2015, peak demand was 20,800 MW. This figure is expected to rise to nearly 32,000 MW by 2019. In effect, in just four years, demand could exceed, by nearly 10,000 MW, Pakistan’s current installed capacity of 23,000 MW. To address this gap, Pakistan may need to install as much electrical capacity in the current decade as it did over the last 60 years.*

Ultimately, *if Pakistan does not move with alacrity to address its energy woes, the challenges that the crisis presents today will seem tame compared to what could be in store in the years ahead.*

This means, among other things, that when heat waves strike Pakistan in the future, power outages could be even more lengthy and widespread than they are today.

And, tragically, many people — perhaps even more than the staggering 1,200-in-a-week that perished this time around — would likely die as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

Can someone provide the link for power projects that are supposed to be completed this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Vicious Kind

Delays ,extended deadlines , corruption , probes and commissions . These are the only developments we get in the power sector these days . So far the government performance has been abysmal in solving the energy crisis.
List of debacles 

1. Nandipur power project Scam
Nandipur power project: NAB should take action: Shahbaz | Business Recorder

2. Neelum Jhelum delayed for one year .
More hurdles emerge for Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project

3. Tarbela 4 Extension delayed till 2018 
Tarbela fourth extension: Project faces delay as only 17% of funds spent so far - The Express Tribune

4 . Dasu Dam also delayed 
Dasu hydropower project: Work delayed as issues remain unresolved - The Express Tribune

5. LNG qatar gas details still not worked out .Rumors of heavy lobbying and infighting of PSO ,Sui northern on supply.Corruption in terminal.
NAB probing LNG terminal contract, admits ETPL chief - The Express Tribune


6. Munda Dam ( Critical for stopping floods in KPK) Scrapped .
Plans for building dams scuppered by lack of will - The Express Tribune

Furthermore , work on Bhasha Dam hasn't even started yet . No progress on Bunji dam either. Coal based thar and sahiwal projects are going to be expensive as they will basically be workings as IPPs. Wind and solar power plants seem as to be a positive step , but they wont be enough .

.Hydel projects: government criticised for showing lack of interest | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fital

*France to provide over €41m to Pakistan for rehabilitation of Warsak Dam*

France will provide over forty-one million Euros to Pakistan for rehabilitation of Warsak Dam hydropower plant.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the two countries in Peshawar on Tuesday.

The project is aimed at rehabilitating the 243 MW existing Warsak Dam and hydropower plant built in the 1960s on Kabul River, generating up to 1100 GWH per year.


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
*3500 MW WIND ENERGY TO BE ADDED TO NATIONAL GRID BY 2018*








ISLAMABAD: The Alternate Energy Development Board (AEDB) has embarked upon an ambitious plan to enhance the energy mix upto 20-25 per cent by adding 3000-3500 megawatt wind-based electricity to the national grid system by 2018.

"Out of this, as many as 1396 megawatt wind-based electricity will include in the system by 2017 as the AEDB would complete several projects initiated for alternate power generation," Chief Executive Officer (CEO), Amjad A. Awan told APP here.

Awan said that currently the wind projects having 255.4 megawatt power generation capacity are operational across the country including FFC Energy (49.5 MW) Jhampir, ZorluEnerji Pakistan (56.4 MW) Jhampir, Three Gorges First Wind Farm Pakistan (49.5 MW) Jhampir, Foundation Wind Energy - II (50 MW) Gharo and Foundation Wind Energy I (50 MW) Gharo.

He said that 28 ongoing wind projects of 1396.4 capacity would be completed by 2017, which would play a major role in overcoming the energy crisis on which the government is focusing.

He said out of these, 9 projects (477 MW) have achieved financial close and are under construction. These projects include Sapphire Wind Power Company (50 MW), Yunus Energy (50 MW), Metro Power Company (50 MW) Jhampir, Tapal Wind Energy (30 MW) Jhampir, Gul Wind Energy (50 MW) Jhampir, United Energy Pakistan (99 MW) Jhampir, Hydro China Dawood Power (50 MW) Gharo, Master Wind Energy (50 MW) Jhampir and Tenaga Generasi (50 MW) Gharo.

Fourteen wind power projects with a cumulative capacity of 664 MW are at different stages of project development and are expected to be completed by 2017-2018.

He said that there has been strategies that favour that one percent of energy should come through alternate sector, however we aim to rise it up to 20-25 percent by 2018.

He said that power tariff for wind power projects has been reduced to 10.4 cents which indicates that this could prove a promising sector for future investments.

He was of the view that Pakistan was having huge wind-power generation potential and if exploited properly, it could become a very lucrative and feasible source of alternate energy.

"Pakistan naturally is gifted in alternate energy resources and this has been identified by mapping assessment of wind, solar and biomass in the country through ESMAP's (World Bank) assistance.

He said that although the wind potential has been evaluated at a huge scale, however, as far as our studies and surveys are concerned, we have specifically identified the wind corridors having power generation potential of 30,000 megawatt.

He said that the AEDB has identified the high-potential regions including in Southern Sindh, Balochistan and Punjab where electricity generation through wind has promising potential.

Awan said that some of the wind potential areas have also solar intensity, so in such regions both wind and solar energy could be generated simultaneously and this may also be very attractive for the investors.

He said that there has been good responses from the investors to invest in this particular field of energy generation and observed that when the investors are given confidence over the sustainability of the projects, they willingly come to invest.

The CEO said that historically Pakistan has been leading energy sector in the region as it has been pioneering to produced through various sources including coal, gas, bio-gas wind and solar. We were the first to set up regulatory authority and initiated power generation through Independent Power Producers (IPPs).



*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2015*...................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................
*Karot Hydropower Project at Jhelum River ... 720 MW*






























...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Power capacity
..............................
*Tarbela 4th extension: Power outages to fall after project completion*

It will produce $300m worth of electricity during 2017 high-flow season. 

LAHORE: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Zafar Mahmood has called for stepping up construction work on the 1,410-megawatt Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project to complete it by June 2017 in line with the accelerated programme designed to execute the project ahead of schedule.

Expressing his views during a visit to the project site on Tuesday, Mahmood said the extension scheme was of immense importance for overcoming electricity load-shedding in the country with the addition of low-cost hydroelectric power to the national grid.

He was of the view that timely completion of the project would enable Wapda to fully utilise the high water-flow season of 2017 and therefore every effort should be made to achieve the target by removing the bottlenecks.

Mahmood asked project authorities, consultants and contractors to adhere to the timelines of the accelerated programme in addition to ensuring the stipulated construction standards. He inspected ongoing work on the power house during the visit.

Earlier, Tarbela Dam General Manager Iqbal Masood Siddiqui briefed the Wapda chairman about progress on the project, issues being faced by the project authorities and remedial measures for on-time completion of work.

Siddiqui pointed out that early completion of the project in line with the prime minister’s directives would help Wapda generate additional electricity during the 2017 high-flow season amounting to $300 million.

The Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project will increase generation capacity of the Tarbela power station from 3,478MW to 4,888MW after the installation of three units – of 470MW capacity each – on tunnel four of the Tarbela Dam.

The World Bank is providing $840 million for the project, which will produce about 3.84 billion units of low-cost electricity per annum. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at about Rs30.7 billion and it will pay back its cost in just three years.

........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Kuwait to invest in solar power projects in Pakistan*

*QUETTA: A memorandum of Understanding has been signed between Balochistan government and a Kuwaiti Investor Company "Ener Tech" in Quetta.*

Provincial Energy Secretary Khaleeq Nazeer Kyani and Chief Executive of the Company Abdullah Almatari signed the memorandum, Radio Pakistan reported on Thursday.

The Ener Tech will install from 50 MWs to 500 MWs solar power generation plants under a phase wise program.

Meanwhile, a delegation of Ener Tech led by its Chief Executive Abdullah Almatari called on the Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri in Quetta.

During the meeting, the two sides discussed matters of bilateral interest. Talking on the occasion, Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri said that the government wants promotion of foreign investment in various sectors including Solar Energy sector and for this purpose, a comprehensive policy has been chalked out to provide maximum facilities to foreign investors.

Ener Tech chief executive, Abdullah Almatari said that the there are vast prospects of making investment in energy, Live stocks and various sectors in Balochistan and Ener Tech wants t make investment in these sectors.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/130103-Kuwait-invest-solar-power-projects-Pakistan


----------



## Windjammer

Going Solar.
PESHAWAR: Aerial view of Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital with solar power system on rooftop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

The Vicious Kind said:


> Delays ,extended deadlines , corruption , probes and commissions . These are the only developments we get in the power sector these days . So far the government performance has been abysmal in solving the energy crisis.
> List of debacles
> 
> 1. Nandipur power project Scam
> Nandipur power project: NAB should take action: Shahbaz | Business Recorder
> 
> 2. Neelum Jhelum delayed for one year .
> More hurdles emerge for Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project
> 
> 3. Tarbela 4 Extension delayed till 2018
> Tarbela fourth extension: Project faces delay as only 17% of funds spent so far - The Express Tribune
> 
> 4 . Dasu Dam also delayed
> Dasu hydropower project: Work delayed as issues remain unresolved - The Express Tribune
> 
> 5. LNG qatar gas details still not worked out .Rumors of heavy lobbying and infighting of PSO ,Sui northern on supply.Corruption in terminal.
> NAB probing LNG terminal contract, admits ETPL chief - The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 6. Munda Dam ( Critical for stopping floods in KPK) Scrapped .
> Plans for building dams scuppered by lack of will - The Express Tribune
> 
> Furthermore , work on Bhasha Dam hasn't even started yet . No progress on Bunji dam either. Coal based thar and sahiwal projects are going to be expensive as they will basically be workings as IPPs. Wind and solar power plants seem as to be a positive step , but they wont be enough .
> 
> .Hydel projects: government criticised for showing lack of interest | Business Recorder


thanks for the work..
unfortunate thing i sthat both the tarbela dam and NJ work was carried on bY PPPP givt which was suppose to be more corrupt


----------



## fatman17

Pipe Dreams. .......


Pakistani gas company set to emerge as key player on world energy map

By Zafar Bhutta

Published: August 15, 2016



The existing infrastructure in Pakistan lacks the capacity to transport large volumes of gas from the southern to northern regions of the country. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Inter State Gas Systems (ISGS), a company established by the government to work on gas import projects, is striving to secure energy resources to make Pakistan self-sufficient and it is expected to emerge as a key player on the world’s energy map after regional pipeline projects are executed.

Pakistan is eyeing gas imports from countries holding vast deposits and has entered into some key agreements with Iran and Turkmenistan to meet its energy security plan.

Pakistan’s $2 billion LNG pipeline project hits a snag

Iran holds the world’s second biggest natural gas reserves. In December 2012, its proven reserves stood at 1,187 trillion cubic feet as most of them have remained untapped because of international sanctions and delay in field development.

Turkmenistan, on the other hand, holds the world’s fourth largest natural gas reserves with proven deposits standing at 353.1 trillion cubic feet at the end of 2012.

“We have signed all agreements with these countries and financial close of the Tapi (Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India) pipeline will be achieved by the end of this year,” ISGS Managing Director Mobin Saulat told The Express Tribune.

“Turkmenistan has huge gas deposits and this project will help meet the energy security plan of Pakistan.”

In an effort to bridge the gap between demand and supply of gas, the Pakistan government is pressing ahead with scores of projects including import of liquefied natural gas (LNG), Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline and Tapi gas pipeline.

Karachi to Lahore pipeline: Pakistan, Russia seal $2 billion energy deal

Domestically, the government has embarked on the much-needed infrastructure development by conceiving the North-South pipeline, which will transport gas from the country’s south to the north, and the Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline. An LNG terminal has already been built which is another strategic project.

With the easing of sanctions on Iran, Pakistan has stepped up efforts to put the pipeline project on a fast track with high-level visits to and from Tehran. Now, both sides have shown their determination to take the project forward with mutual consensus and accord.

They have also agreed to make necessary amendments to the sale and purchase agreement and set a realistic timeframe for the project’s execution.

ISGS, which has been designated by the government, has continued to engage with relevant stakeholders in Iran and is working to restart the stalled negotiations.

Alternative project

Separately, the government has planned Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline and LNG terminal, describing it as an ‘alternative strategy’ in relation to the IP pipeline. The Gwadar pipeline, which will be laid with Chinese assistance, will later be connected to the IP pipeline as it has the same route and technical specifications.

Pakistan awards $2 billion LNG pipeline contract to sanction-hit Russian firm

China Petroleum Pipeline Bureau, designated by the Chinese government, will implement the project along with provision of funds. From Pakistan, ISGS has been nominated to undertake work on the project.

Its first phase, expected to be completed by December 2017, will see transportation of up to 600 million cubic feet of re-gasified LNG per day, which will be enhanced to 1.5 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd) through additional compression by December 2018.

The project will act as a major catalyst to diversifying port utilisation and is strategic in nature. It has been put on a fast track as studies conducted for the IP project has been put to use. This has saved time and financial resources.

TAPI pipeline

Though beset by time lapses, inordinate delays, and financial and security challenges, the Tapi pipeline is still a major project that will supply 3.2 bcfd of gas to Afghanistan, Pakistan and India.

The decades-old project, lying dormant since the 1990s, received a fresh impetus in August 2015 with the endorsement of Turkmengaz, a state-owned company of Turkmenistan, as the consortium leader.

Since its groundbreaking in December 2015, work has been initiated on the pipeline and the feasibility study, design and route survey have been completed. A Pakistani proposal to develop a rail and road network from Turkmenistan has also been well received.

Obstacles

However, the existing infrastructure in Pakistan lacks the capacity to transport additional large volumes of gas from the southern to northern regions of the country.

Therefore, keeping in view the LNG supplies, the Ministry of Petroleum has planned to lay about 1,100km-long pipeline from Karachi to Lahore under the title North-South Gas Pipeline, which will carry 1.2 bcfd of gas.

This pipeline will be capable of adding Tapi gas at Multan in addition to the LNG supplied from the Karachi terminal. For this project too, ISGS has been nominated as the executing agency in association with a Russian company.

the writer is a staff correspondent 

Published in The Express Tribune, August 15th, 2016.


----------



## ziaulislam

The Vicious Kind said:


> Delays ,extended deadlines , corruption , probes and commissions . These are the only developments we get in the power sector these days . So far the government performance has been abysmal in solving the energy crisis.
> List of debacles
> 
> 1. Nandipur power project Scam
> Nandipur power project: NAB should take action: Shahbaz | Business Recorder
> 
> 2. Neelum Jhelum delayed for one year .
> More hurdles emerge for Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project
> 
> 3. Tarbela 4 Extension delayed till 2018
> Tarbela fourth extension: Project faces delay as only 17% of funds spent so far - The Express Tribune
> 
> 4 . Dasu Dam also delayed
> Dasu hydropower project: Work delayed as issues remain unresolved - The Express Tribune
> 
> 5. LNG qatar gas details still not worked out .Rumors of heavy lobbying and infighting of PSO ,Sui northern on supply.Corruption in terminal.
> NAB probing LNG terminal contract, admits ETPL chief - The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 6. Munda Dam ( Critical for stopping floods in KPK) Scrapped .
> Plans for building dams scuppered by lack of will - The Express Tribune
> 
> Furthermore , work on Bhasha Dam hasn't even started yet . No progress on Bunji dam either. Coal based thar and sahiwal projects are going to be expensive as they will basically be workings as IPPs. Wind and solar power plants seem as to be a positive step , but they wont be enough .
> 
> .Hydel projects: government criticised for showing lack of interest | Business Recorder


so basically apart from recently floating bids fro LNG plants(after wasting 3 years thinking coal vs LNG, saihwal coal and bin qasim coal project (which was finalized in PPPP era), govt has not made much progress, it has not been able to complete work on 4th extension for which 100% financial closure was achieved in PPPP era, NJ which nawaz govt got more loans and financial closure (credit to them) is still delayed even though tunnel boring machines were acquired by previous govt

on GDP growth just a single digit rise even after massive loans and CPEC(credit to them vs Chinese own global agenda push)
*
while exports dropped to more than 25%*

most concerning key projects either scrapped or work not started, Bhasha, Munda and Dasu are critical projects


----------



## The Vicious Kind

ziaulislam said:


> so basically apart from recently floating bids fro LNG plants(after wasting 3 years thinking coal vs LNG, saihwal coal and bin qasim coal project (which was finalized in PPPP era), govt has not made much progress, it has not been able to complete work on 4th extension for which 100% financial closure was achieved in PPPP era, NJ which nawaz govt got more loans and financial closure (credit to them) is still delayed even though tunnel boring machines were acquired by previous govt
> 
> on GDP growth just a single digit rise even after massive loans and CPEC(credit to them vs Chinese own global agenda push)
> *
> while exports dropped to more than 25%*
> 
> most concerning key projects either scrapped or work not started, Bhasha, Munda and Dasu are critical projects



This post was from a year ago, there is more bad news i am afraid, the government is now clearly set to miss the deadline for elimination of loadshedding before the 2018 elections. What a complete disgrace ! But still there are guys here who still support the pmln.


----------



## ziaulislam

The Vicious Kind said:


> This post was from a year ago, there is more bad news i am afraid, the government is now clearly set to miss the deadline for elimination of loadshedding before the 2018 elections. What a complete disgrace ! But still there are guys here who still support the pmln.



There is posiitve "sentiment" in people of pakistan only(i.e majority which is and will be PML N supporters) but facts and figures are contradicting such claims.

had it not been for CPEC the growth would have been worse than PPPP era

I would give credit to current govt for that but one can argue that it was simply part of Chinese global push agenda rather than PML n doing.

inmost of department of economies govt has not done anything special, alot of expensive loan based infrastructure projects that pushed growth is the only positive aspect of current govt. (or may be negative as some argue)

no investment in any strategic dams or any quick short term power problem fixs
any good govt could have fixed power problem in 3-4 years(PML n claimed 2 years)

at the end of the day PPPP era polices were simply extended, on paper it seems much of the ground work for current projects was simply done in last 2 years of PPPP govt when they woke up(wind-thar coal-tarbela extension financing)

and no they are not going to mis deadline, they will simply make sure power is there for 3-4 days and claim load shedding finished, win the election and it will start agian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Vestas Plans 1000 MW Wind Energy Capacity In Pakistan*

*



*
Dutch wind energy equipment Vestas Wind Systems has announced plans to set up 1 GW of wind energy capacity in the Punjab province of Pakistan. 

Company officials have signed a letter of intent to develop the first phase of the Quaid e Azam Wind Park, which will have an installed capacity of 250 MW. The project will eventually be expanded to 1 GW capacity.

Vestas has announced that it will seek to raise funding worth $2.2 billion to complete the 1 GW wind energy park. 

The Quaid e Azam Wind Park is expected to be implemented in the same lines as the Quaid e Azam Solar Power Park, which also envisages an installed capacity of 1 GW.
*
Total Wind Power Gen. would reach 2000 MW for All Operational and under going Projects by 2018.

Operational: (308.2 MW)*

Zorlu Enerji Pakistan - 56.4 MW
FFC Energy - 49.5 MW
Foundation Wind Energy I & II - 100 MW
Three Gorges First Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Sapphire Wind Power - 52.8 MW
*
Under Construction: (Most Projects will be completed by 2018)*

*477 MW*_ might be added by the End of 2016_
Metro Wind Power Co. Limited - 50 MW
Yunus Energy Limited - 50 MW
Tenaga Generasi Limited - 49.5 MW
Master Wind Energy Limited - 49.5 MW
Gul Wind Energy Limited - 50 MW
Tapal Wind Energy - 30 MW
Sachal Energy Development - 49.5 MW
UEP Wind Power (Pvt) Limited - 99 MW
Hydro China Dawood Power - 49.5 MW

_*1213 MW* might be added by 2018_
Three Gorges Second Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Three Gorges Third Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Hawa Energy Pvt. Ltd - 50 MW
China Sunec Energy - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. A - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. B - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. C - 50 MW
Western Energy Pvt Ltd - 50 MW
Hartford Alternative Energy - 50 MW
Zephyr Power - 50 MW
Shaheen Foundation - 50 MW
Trans Atlantic Energy - 50 MW
Norinco International Thatta Power - 50 MW
Artistic Wind Power - 50 MW
Harvey Wind Power - 50 MW
Zulikha Energy - 50 MW
Gul Ahmed Electric - 50 MW
Din Energy Ltd - 50 MW
Act 2 Wind Ltd - 50 MW
Burj Wind Energy - 14 MW
Quaid-e-Azam Wind Park - 250 MW (Will be Increase to 1000 MW in Phases)


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/feasibil...tts-of-wind-power.296265/page-2#ixzz4In8OUmyh


----------



## ice_man

i hope something eventually gets completed.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ice_man said:


> i hope something eventually gets completed.



A 40 MW Coal Fired project is just been completed some days ago in Faisalabad.


----------



## ice_man

Furqan Sarwar said:


> A 40 MW Coal Fired project is just been completed some days ago in Faisalabad.


 
40 Mw plant good but i hope it doesn't become like Nandipur.

besides we need a major project something that can produce 1500+ MW of energy.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

ice_man said:


> 40 Mw plant good but i hope it doesn't become like Nandipur.
> 
> besides we need a major project something that can produce 1500+ MW of energy.



Bro its completed so can't become Nandipur. Beside it was a Private partnership project undertaken by a textile firm so i hope nothing bad will happen to it. 

Have Faith


----------



## fatman17

Ending Pakistan Blackouts Key to Unlocking $5 Billion Inflow



Kamran Haider 

August 22, 2016 — 2:00 AM PKTUpdated on August 22, 2016


Energy shortages stalling new foreign inflows: PM aide

Nissan in talks with government to revive assembly plant

Pakistan is targeting a fourfold jump in foreign direct investments betting that new power plants coming online will end energy shortages that have stalled inflows into the nation, according to an aide to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

The government forecasts investments will jump to $5 billion in the year starting July 1, 2017, from $1.28 billion in the last fiscal year, said Miftah Ismail, who is also chairman of the nation’s Board of Investment. Direct foreign investment levels have remained flat in the past three years since Sharif took a $6.6 billion of loan from the International Monetary Fund to avert a balance-of-payments crisis.

Pakistan is still stymied by power cuts even as Sharif’s administration is on course to complete the IMF loan program next month. With economic growth around an annual 5 percent, the government is now targeting a 7 percent rate by 2018 helped by China’s plans to invest about $46 billion in investment 

“If you don’t give them gas and electricity, how they will run their machines?” Ismail said in an interview at his office in the capital Islamabad. “Once that energy is given you’ll see a lot of foreign investment and industry.”


Currently Pakistan’s average electricity and gas shortages stand at 4,000 megawatts and 2.5 billion cubic feet per day. As part of the IMF program, Sharif has committed to privatizing power distribution companies in a bid to improve efficiency and cut losses in the energysector. His administration has also pledged to add 10,000 megawatts to the national grid by end of the government’s term in 2018.

Despite the energy deficit, Ismail pointed to Pakistan’s growing car market as an example of investment interest. The government is expecting a new automobile company to start manufacturing in the country next year, he said.

Net inflows totaled $3.8 billion in three years since July 2013, the same amount as the preceding three years, according to central bank data.

Ismail is hoping that bridging the energy gap as new power plants add to the national grid will bring that figure to close to an annual $5 billion by the next fiscal year starting July 2017. However, that target may be too ambitious, said Muzaffar Ali Isani, an economics professor at Iqra University in Karachi.

Nissan Talks

“I don’t think it’s realistic,” Isani said by phone from Pakistan’s coastal commercial hub. “$5 billion foreign direct investment takes a while to be activated, foreign direct investment takes a lot of planning. Foreign direct investment doesn’t just come in. It’s in the works for a while before it enters the economy.”

Nissan Motor Co. and Ghandhara Nissan Ltd. are in talks with Sharif’s administration to revive assembling plant, he said. Pakistan’s automobile market is traditionally dominated by three Japanese car manufactures - Honda Motor Co., Toyota Motor Corp. and Suzuki Motor Corp.

Car sales in a country of more than 200 million people grew by 19 percent to 180,079 vehicles in last fiscal year, the highest since 2007, according to thePakistan Automotive Manufacturers Association.

“Pakistan is really ready to take off in term of cars being purchased,” Ismail said. “We are small car market so far, but it’s a market to grow.”

Before it's here, it's on the Bloomberg Terminal.LEARN MORE

PakistanForeign Direct InvestmentEnergyPower Plants


----------



## VCheng

http://www.dawn.com/news/1283494/power-generation-off-course

*Power generation off course*
NASIR JAMAL


The Nawaz Sharif government’s plan to end rolling power blackouts from the country — especially from its powerbase, Punjab — through new build-ins and plant conversions before the next elections is feared to have gone off course.

Several projects may miss their deadlines, original and revised, for one reason or the other.

The feared delay in the completion of the projects is naturally making the government anxious, and its nervousness was recently betrayed by the sudden resignation of previous Wapda chairman Zafar Mahmood followed by Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project chief executive officer Mohammad Zubair.

*“Unless the government addresses the real issues facing the power sector, it will only be inflating its problems by adding more generation to the system”*

As if these resignations were not enough to convey the government’s anxiety, the statement by Shamsuddin Sheikh, chief executive of the Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company - a joint venture of the Sindh government and Engro Powergen building 6x660MW coal-fired power stations in Thar - that the government was putting pressure on them for moving forward the deadline for their first unit before the elections, which are two years from now, was indicative of the growing desperation of the authorities to deliver on their promise.

The company said its first unit will not become operational in early 2019.

The PML-N government has implemented several initiatives, including payment of unpaid bills of Rs480bn to the power producers and fuel suppliers besides exorbitantly increasing electricity prices (to recover cost of generation), launching new generation projects and improving the transmission and distribution network; in order to eliminate blackouts ever since it returned to power for the third term in 2013.

Currently, the government is targeting plant conversions (including conversion of Guddu and Nandipur to gas) and new build-ins (including two coal power plants in Sahiwal and Port Qasim, three gas-fired plants in Bhikki, Haveli, Bahadur Shah and Balloki, two nuclear plants, Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project and Tarbela-IV extension) to bring more than 10,000MW of electricity into the national grid before summer 2018.

Overall, a water and power ministry order capping new generation on imported fuels in June said the energy projects already under construction will bring in 13,207MW of new generation capacity by end-2018. Power generation already financed and under various stages of execution will bring a further capacity of 20,380MW by 2022, raising the total installed capacity to 53,405MW (from existing capacity of above 24,000MW).

But the reports of significant delays in the completion of Neelum Jhelum and Tarbela projects, as well as supply of high efficiency gas turbines by GE for the RLNG-fired plants, have cast doubts over the government’s plan to deliver on its promise. Transportation of coal to the power plant in Sahiwal is being viewed as a major problem for its timely commissioning. Energy experts aren’t very optimistic about scheduled commission of other projects either.

“The devil lies in details. The possibility of an addition of 10,000MW of new generation to the system in the next two years appears quite bleak to me,” the chief executive of an independent power producer, who spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitive nature of the matter, said.

*“Even if the authorities overcome the snags in the way of the completion of these projects, the chances are it will continue to enforce blackouts because of the distribution companies’ inability to recover their bills, plug electricity thefts and cut system losses.”*

*According to a Nepra report, at least a quarter of electricity generated in the country is lost in the system or stolen. The unrecovered bills of the discos amounted to a staggering Rs684bn last month with the government owing Rs300bn to power producers and fuel suppliers despite a 27pc reduction in fuel prices, *according to a report published in this newspaper last month.

“In spite of a substantial reduction in global fuel prices, the government is not using the available generation capacity to the optimal level and is enforcing power blackouts because distribution companies are not able to fully recover their bills,” the anonymous CEO said.

Others agree.* “Increasing your generation capacity for political mileage during the next elections without reforming the power sector in its entirety could prove counterproductive. If you cannot reduce your system losses and recover the bills, you will avoid optimal use of the installed capacity because more generation would mean a bigger (fiscal) deficit* (for government),” a senior executive of another power company explained.

*“The partial generation capacity utilisation will only increase the cost of electricity for consumers because of high fixed costs, debt servicing and capacity charges to be paid to the power firms. What is the use of having more generation if you do not want to use it and consumers cannot afford it?” *he asked. “Unless the government addresses the real issues facing the power sector, it will only be inflating its problems by adding more generation to the system”.

_Published in Dawn, Business & Finance weekly, September 12th, 2016_


----------



## asia2000

CCTV documentary, from 8:10 - 10:00 Kohala Hydropower Project. The tunnel is 70km long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan increasing storage capacity to more than 20 days*
Oil companies set to replace outdated petroleum products with higher quality fuels
By Salman Siddiqui / Shahram Haq
Published: November 17, 2016

*LAHORE / KARACHI: *Pakistan has initiated projects to increase the oil storage capacity above the mandatory limit of 20 days, as reserves will be kept for a longer duration despite a significant jump in demand, the minister for petroleum and natural resources said on Wednesday.

“Pakistan State Oil (PSO), Hascol Petroleum and a third party {Frontier Works Organisation} are adding to the storage capacity,” said Shahid Khaqan Abbasi while talking to media at the launch of premium petroleum products by PSO.

He said the storage capacity was being scaled up despite a significantly higher demand for petroleum products. “Last year, the country saw a 17% increase in demand,” he said.

*Hascol to build oil storage facility at Port Qasim*

At present, most of the oil marketing companies usually maintain oil stocks that could meet demand for about 15 to 17 days. A major part of the demand is met through imports.

The reserves help streamline the supply of oil to vehicles on roads, aviation industry and armed forces. The jump in demand is the result of cars switching over to petrol from hardly available compressed natural gas, exponential increase in the number of vehicles and surge in use of power generators.

The minister added other oil marketing companies were also set to replace soon their outdated petroleum products with fuel of international standards.

“The market has been demanding upgraded fuel for quite some time,” Abbasi said. “Modern luxury vehicles need this premium quality fuel which enhances engine performance and per-kilometer mileage and is environment friendly.”

*Port Qasim: Fotco, Trans Group pumping $25m for oil storage facility*

Earlier, PSO formally launched the improved quality petroleum products which replaced two of its largely sold vehicle fuels. Accordingly, Altron Premium (RON 92) and Altron X High Performance (RON 95-97) replaced Premier XL Gasoline (RON 87) and HOBC respectively.

“The colour of new oil products is different {green}. They also contain DNA, the feature that checks and maintains product quality at any time in the entire supply chain. It will also help avoid counterfeit and contaminated products,” he said.

The new oil products have a reduced impact on environment. They have been in demand since Japanese car assemblers rolled out Euro-II engine vehicles.

*Cost factor*

The prices of the new products would be comparatively higher because of the quality factor. The new price of Altron Premium will be announced at next meeting of the ministry that usually takes place at the end of every month. Till then, it will remain available at current prices.

The price of Altron X High Performance would go up by Rs5-7 per litre, it was learnt.

Abbasi said though all imports would now have upgraded fuel, the government would not regulate prices of the Altron X quality.

He said Pakistan was still offering oil products at much cheaper rates than other economies. “In our neighbouring country, the price of petrol exceeds Rs100 per litre, a difference of around 50%,” he added.

Abbasi said the government would try its best to overcome a huge gas shortage through additional imports in the approaching winter days. “There is a 40% shortage of gas on the Sui Northern Gas Pipelines’ network,” he said.

He said the agreement to import re-gasified liquefied natural gas with Qatargas was executed at low prices. “If I am found guilty of wrongdoing, then I am ready to go to jail,” he said.

Last year, the government signed an import deal with the Qatari firm, which would supply gas to Pakistan for 15 years at a price of 13.37% of Brent crude oil rate.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 17th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan setting up world’s largest solar park*
By APP
Published: November 30, 2016
38SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
ISLAMABAD: Minister of Climate Change Zahid Hamid has boasted that Pakistan is setting up world’s largest solar park of 1,000 megawatts as part of its plan to promote production of renewable energy in the country.

“Pakistan has also enacted the National Energy Efficiency and Conservation Act 2016 to promote effective conservation and efficient use of energy,” he said while addressing a press conference on Tuesday.

The minister led a Pakistani delegation for participation in the COP22 Conference in Morocco recently, which provided an opportunity to highlight the significant achievements made to address the impact of climate change.

*Although blessed, Pakistan’s politics remain an obstacle*

Hamid said the world community was informed that Pakistan’s contribution to global warming was minimal as “we emit less than 1% of the annual global greenhouse gas emissions. Yet we are ranked amongst the top 10 countries that are most vulnerable to climate change.”

The world community was also informed that Pakistan faced several major risks pertaining to climate change including glacier melting, variable monsoons, recurrent floods, rise in sea levels, higher average temperatures and higher frequency of droughts.

Millions of people had been affected and a colossal damage was caused on a recurring basis, he said.






“These threats pose major survival concerns for Pakistan, particularly in relation to water security, food security and energy security,” Hamid said, adding these threats also had enormous adverse consequences for all socio-economic sectors, limiting the country’s ability to promote sustainable growth and development.

The minister emphasised that Pakistan as a responsible member of the global community had taken substantial steps, especially during 2016, to tackle the threat of climate change.

*Pakistan producing more than 1,000MW of clean energy*

He termed the launch of Rs2-billion Prime Minister’s Green Pakistan Programme, which would be implemented across the country, a historic initiative. “This will establish a high-level, policymaking Pakistan Climate Change Council along with Pakistan Climate Change Authority.”

The minister added Pakistan had developed the National Sustainable Development Strategy and had perhaps become the first country in the world whose National Assembly passed a unanimous resolution adopting the SDGs as its own national development agenda.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 30th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Water dispute may take Pakistan and India to 4 th war ?






Water Terrorism of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Fata has vast gas reserves, says survey. 

PESHAWAR: The geological seismic surveys have revealed that around 20 trillion cubic feet natural gas can be explored in different blocks in the militancy-affected Federally Administered Tribal Areas, says a senior official.

“The geological seismic surveys have been completed in few areas of tribal belt and approximately 20 trillion cubic feet gas can be acquired from different zones,” Fata Oil and Gas Facilitation Unit director Azhar Mahboob told Dawn after a workshop here on Wednesday.

The unit has been set up in the Fata Development Authority.

The director said the petroleum ministry had issued licences to different companies for oil and gas exploration in 15 blocks in Fata.

He said the survey for the exploration of oil and gas had been finished in the Frontier Region Bannu bordering North Waziristan Agency.

Official says 20 trillion cubic feet gas can be explored in different blocks of tribal region
Mr. Mahboob said surveys in some soft areas like FR Peshawar, Kohat, Dera Ismail Khan and lower parts of Orakzai Agency were in progress, while gravity survey for oil and gas in North Waziristan Agency had been initiated.

He said the MOL Pakistan had been given the licence for survey in North Waziristan Agency.

“Oil and gas sector is considered a game changer for tribal region,” he said, adding that drilling in those blocks would begin after the completion of the surveys.

The director said investors had been told to begin activities within six months and if that didn’t happen, the federal ministry would be asked to cancel their licences.

The Cell for Fata Studies of the University of Peshawar organised the workshop about the ‘economic currents and opportunities for economic development in tribal areas’. Geologists and students attended the workshop.

Mr. Mahboob said Rs4.5 billion investment had been attracted during the last nine to ten months.

He said the idea had been floated to establish oil and gas company for Fata.

Besides, the governor had also approved a summary to ask the federal government for the inclusion of Fata in all petroleum policies and rules, he added.

Fata minerals manager Hamayun Khan told the workshop that military’s giant Frontier Works Organisation had been given the contract to process copper mines in North Waziristan Agency.

He said under the agreement, 50 per cent of the revenue generated in that way would go to the FWO, 18 per cent to local tribes, 10 per cent to the FDA and 22 per cent to local corporate social responsibility to be spent in social sector.

Mr. Hamayun said the FWO had sublet the contract to its subsidiary, DEW, for the exploration of copper mines in Mohammadkhel of North Waziristan.

He said the estimated deposits of copper in the area were 35 million tons of which eight million tons had been proven.

The manager said exploration of minerals and survey for discovery of oil and gas had been started after restoration of law and order situation in Fata.

He said the tribal areas had rich portfolio of minerals and that the total deposits of fine quality marble were seven billion tons in Bajaur and other parts of Fata.

Mr. Hamayun said two million tons of marble were exported from Fata annually. He said the government would ban the unconventional methods of marble exploration in Fata.

Professor Saddique Akbar of the University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar expressed concern about the use of unconventional techniques in the mining sector of Fata and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

He said 70-80 per cent of marble was destroyed due to indiscriminate use of explosives in marble and chromites mines.

“The mineral sector contributes only one per cent to the Gross Domestic Product. It can be increased to 20 per cent through proper exploitation of the mineral sector,” he said.

Professor Saddique said there was a shortage of skilled workers in the mining sector. He said the government should act as a facilitator to enable local investors to produce products of international standards.

Dr Altafullah Khan, head of the department of journalism and mass communication at the University of Peshawar, and Dr Hussain Shaheed Soherwordi, head of the Fata Cell, also addressed the workshop.

Certificates were later distributed to participants.

Published in Dawn December 22nd, 2016


----------



## Clutch

340MW Nuclear Power Plant 'C-3' to be inaugurated Dec 28

A 340MW extension unit of the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant (CHASNUPP), titled C-3, is all set to be connected to the national grid on Wednesday, reported Radio Pakistan.

The plant has been completed with support from China, the report added. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is expected to inaugurate the plant.

The project was executed by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission under the guidelines of the International Atomic Energy Agency.

Another unit of the same capacity, titled C-4, is expected to be connected to the national grid in the future.

CHASNUPP Unit-1 and CHASNUPP Unit-2 are already functional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayeshah

Tariff is the key, premium for 24 hour power, but what is it?


----------



## VCheng

http://www.dawn.com/news/1308749/gas-crisis-worsens-in-punjab

*Gas crisis worsens in Punjab*


LAHORE: Gas crisis worsened in Punjab on Sunday after the shortfall surged to 400MMCFD, forcing the Sui Northern Gas Pipelines (SNGPL) to divert to the domestic sector a supply of about 275MMCFD, out of over 400MMCFD liquefied natural gas (LNG) meant for the industrial, power and CNG sectors.

Although the situation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is not as dire as in Punjab, consumers have started complaining about low gas pressure there as well.

The SNGPL claimed to have launched a campaign against those using compressors to extract gas in parts of Punjab and KP, causing low gas pressure.

At present, the company supplies around 1,400 to 1,500MMCFD to the domestic sector, which needs supplies ranging between 1,800 and 1,900MMCFD to meet the demand of about five million consumers in Punjab and KP.

*LNG supply to industrial, power and CNG sectors cut to meet domestic demand*


“Following severe cold, the situation appears to be tough these days. The shortfall has surged to 400MMCFD amid a demand of 1,800-1,900MMCFD, even though we have curtailed LNG supply to two major fertiliser plants, as many power plants and the CNG sector, and diverted it to the domestic sector,” SNGPL managing director Amjad Latif told Dawn.

The fertiliser plants — Fatima Fertiliser (Pvt) in Sheikhupura and Pak Arab Fertilisers (Pvt) in Multan — consume 90 to 100MMCFD of gas.

Likewise, gas supply to the Rousch Power Plant, the Abdul Hakim Power Plant (in Kabirwala and Khanewal respectively) and the Liberty Power Plant, in Mirpur Mathelo, has been suspended for an indefinite period.

“The Rousch Power Plant was being supplied 90 to 95MMCFD while Liberty consumes 40 to 45MMCFD... However, the supply to Liberty Power Plant has been curtailed on account of non-payment of bills... and not for overcoming the gas crisis,” the MD said.

He said the supply to other industries, including textiles, continued. The textile sector and other industries that have switched over to LNG are being supplied 100 to 150MMCFD.

But the supply to different industrial units in Punjab, which have not shifted to LNG despite repeated requests, was curtailed last month.

“The situation is really problematic these days and we are trying hard to ensure gas supply to at least domestic consumers during winter,” Mr Latif said.

To a question, he said the use of compressor by some consumers to extract gas was a headache for the company as it made it difficult to keep pressure. During the last 30 days or so, over 3,000 consumers in Punjab and KP have been caught red-handed for using compressors.

The SNGPL has cut connection of such consumers for three months.

“Keeping in view the situation, we have asked the federal government to amend the laws and provide judicial powers to the SNGPL to enable it to take stern legal action against those using compressors to extract gas,” the MD said.

After curtailment of gas supply, power generation of over 600MW by the plants (400 by Rousch and 235 by Liberty) has been stopped, leading to an increase in the electricity shortfall and enhancing loadshedding hours in parts of the country.

_Published in Dawn January 16th, 2017_


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

*7 facts about Pakistan's energy crisis ─ and how you can help end it*
Over 140 million Pakistanis either have no access to the power grid or suffer over 12 hours of loadshedding daily.
Dawn.comUpdated Aug 05, 2016 05:51pm

Can the government tackle the energy crisis? Doing so in the long run may be possible, but in the immediate term, consumers must begin using more energy-efficient products in order to mitigate the issue, reveals the report "Energy Conservation: Avoid Wastages, Prevent Shortages" by Research and Advocacy for the Advancement of Allied Reforms (Raftaar).

*1.*
The average shortfall in the power sector is 4,000 MegaWatts, and nearly two billion cubic feet per day (BCFD) in the natural gas sector.

The shortfall in the power sector can rise to around 7,000MW or 32pc of total demand for electricity.

*2.*
Chronic power shortage, in the form of load-shedding and power outages, costed the Pakistan economy Rs14 billion (7pc of GDP) last year.
*3.*
Over 140 million Pakistanis either have no access to the power grid or suffer over 12 hours of load-shedding daily. Pakistanis who do not have access to the grid are often poorer than those on the grid. Meanwhile, household electricity consumption has grown at an average annual rate of 10pc yearly.
*4.*
500,000 households are impacted with unemployment as businesses have been forced to shut down due to energy shortages.
*5.*
In the last five years, Pakistan has taken a hit of Rs145 billion per annum from system losses in the grid due to inefficient transmission and distribution.

*6.*
Investment in the power sector has fallen to 0.7pc of the GDP in the last 10 years, from a high of 1.5pc during the 1980s and 1990s.

*7.*
Rs30 billion is the approximate expenditure by Pakistani households on UPS and battery chargers alone. About 60pc of Pakistani households have some form of UPS as a backup for selected appliances during power cuts and shortages. Backup power sources are a stopgap solution, both wasteful and inefficient.


----------



## fatman17

*Canadian Commercial Corporation Will Build Another 1 Gigawatt Of Solar In Pakistan*
March 1st, 2017 by *Saurabh Mahapatra* 





Originally published on _CleanTechies_.

Pakistan got a much needed boost for its power sector when, recently, a Canadian government entity announced plans to set up large-scale solar power projects in the South Asian country.

The Canadian Commercial Corporation signed a memorandum of understanding with the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan to set up 1,000 megawatts of solar power capacity. The capacity is expected to be installed over a period of three years, but size and location within the province has not yet been disclosed.

*Second such agreement with Canada*
This is possibly the second such agreement signed by the Canadian government to set up solar power projects in Pakistan. Last year, Canada signed an agreement with the government of Balochistan province to set up 1,000 megawatts of solar capacity. As per the agreement, a Canadian company will set up 20 solar power projects of 50 MW of capacity each. The projects are expected to be distributed across the province.

*Pakistan: A suitable market for solar*
Pakistan is the perfect location for setting up solar power projects. The company has vast swaths of land to host large-scale solar power projects. The power demand-supply situation in Pakistan has been poor for several years and the country has been marred with frequent and long power outages. The power sector is overwhelmingly dependent on furnace oil and hydro projects for power generation; the former is costly while the latter is highly dependent on rainfall.

Pakistan currently faces a shortfall of around 6,000 megawatts. It has been forced to import electricity from neighboring Iran. The volume of import from Iran stands at 100 megawatts, but Pakistan plans to increase it to 3,000 megawatts.

*Attractive tariffs for developers*
A number of foreign project developers are looking to invest in Pakistan due to the attractive feed-in tariffs offered by the government. The country is yet to shift to competitive auctions, like many developing countries have.

In late 2015, Pakistan’s National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) announced a 25% reduction in solar feed-in tariffs. Even at these reduced tariffs the developers of these projects are expected to get around 11.0/kWh. In neighboring India, however, tariffs discovered through competitive auction have fallen to 6.5¢/kWh, and more recently to 4.9¢/kWh.



_Reprinted with permission._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAJ ZARAR

First educate the masses,teach them to stay strong in crises.Teach them morals.Secondly create a happy environment of elites with low class.Thirdly gain their trust and put them on jobs.Fourthly make discipline a must in every walk of live.Lastly,serve the results.


----------



## SBD-3

Tunnel construction work of NJ expected to be complete on Friday. 7 Months to commissioning.


----------



## Realistic Change

*Power cuts return as shortfall touches 7,000MW*
KHALEEQ KIANIUPDATED 39 MINUTES AGO

ISLAMABAD: Electricity consumers across the country had a bad day on Sunday, when the gap between the demand and supply kept fluctuating between 5,000 and 7,000 megawatts, resulting in extensive power cuts of seven to 10 hours.

The Ministry of Water and Power said the demand crossed 20,223MW at 8pm, compared to peak generation of 15,400 to 15,700MW, a shortfall of 4,786MW.

The shortfall reared its head as temperatures rose to 47 and 48 degrees Celsius in parts of Sindh and south Punjab, while major load centres such as Lahore, Karachi and the areas around Rawalpindi and Islamabad witnessed highs of 43, 37 and 36 degrees Celsius, respectively.

A ministry spokesperson said that Sunday was the first day in nearly a fortnight when scheduled load management was carried out, as distribution companies had been providing maximum supply to consumers over the past two weeks thanks to comparatively lower temperatures.

ADVERTISEMENT
*Soaring temperatures take demand above 20,000MW*
The electricity shortfall on Sunday was generally higher than in the early days of May 2013, when it ranged between 4,000 and 6,000MW. But demand at the time was also lower by 2,000-3,000MW.

The spokesperson said load-shedding varied under different distribution companies, but the average remained within six to eight hours, excluding low-recovery and high-loss areas where longer power cuts were applied by the respective companies.

“There was not a single megawatt of forced load-shedding,” he said, adding that the distribution companies kept on announcing higher schedules for the supply gap where needed.

An official explained that after setting aside the seven per cent transmission and transformation losses and 19pc distribution loss, the total energy reaching the consumers based on official numbers would be around 11,600MW.

This meant the indicative shortfall went beyond 8,500MW, or about 12 hours of load-shedding on average, based on a thumb rule of a 700MW gap resulting in one hour of load-shedding.

It was a rare day for power sector engineers, since it started with a gap of almost 6,000MW, as generation stood at 13,800MW at 9am against a demand of 19,600MW.

This was mainly due to the closure of five old power plants at Guddu due to the non-availability of natural gas, leaving the 747MW project to generate about 680MW.

Two units of Hubco and one of Nandipur were on outage, while one unit each at the newly-inducted Bhikki and Haveli Bahadur Shah plants kept going in and out of the system because of incomplete testing issues.

An official said there was almost 1,000MW of unaccounted draw of generation by some distribution companies against their allocated shares, due to non-metering and communication gaps.

Reports from various parts of the country suggested six to eight hours of load-shedding in major urban centres and up to 18 hours in the rural areas.

Sources say the hydropower projects contributed a maximum of 4,280MW, while public-sector generation companies produced 2,877MW and independent power producers (IPPs) almost 8,300mw.

They said the hydropower stations were generating about 3,400MW in the morning, but reasonable water quantities were retained to maximise output to 4,280MW for peak demand. Production from public sector thermal plants and IPPs was also ramped up by 150MW and 600MW between the morning and peak evening time because of financial and fuel constraints.

_Published in Dawn, May 8th, 2017_


----------



## Realistic Change

Wasn't loadshedding scheduled to end within six months?

Even after 4 years Shahbaz Sharif is saying that its 10-12 hours in urban areas of Punjab. 

What's this SS - what name should we suggest for you?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861906100467228672


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862562197511262208


----------



## VCheng

The situation remains dire:

https://www.dawn.com/news/1340980/emergency-in-the-power-sector

*Emergency in the power sector*
Khurram Husain


*THIS is coming to emergency levels and there is no option now but to shout this out as loudly as possible in the hope that somebody, somewhere, will hear the appeal and find a way to stop this madness. In a nutshell, here is what is happening: the government is laying the groundwork to have you and I, and all other paying consumers of power in this country, foot the bill for the entire circular debt which has surged once again to 2013 levels, approaching half a trillion rupees.*

After this, they will use the same mechanism to pass onto us the bill for the massive cost escalations that are about to hit all the power projects that we are so often reminded are being implemented to ‘eliminate load-shedding’. Of course, no such thing will happen, even though the country will be surplus in power generation in a year’s time, but the bills will still need to be paid by us.

How are they doing this? By tweaking a 1998 law to allow the government to add on any surcharges and miscellaneous fees to power bills whenever they want.

Currently the government has the power to add on miscellaneous charges, but still requires the approval of Nepra, the power regulator. The amendments that they are now preparing to railroad through parliament will do away with this formality.

A little known clause was added to the Nepra Act through the finance bill in 2008. That clause, paragraph 5 of Section 31, reads as follows: “Each distribution company shall pay to the federal government such surcharge as the federal government, from time to time, notify in respect of each unit of electric power sold to the consumers and any amount paid under this sub-section shall be considered as a cost incurred by the distribution company to be included in the tariff determined by the authority.”

It was under this clause that the earliest of these surcharges was added to the bills of consumers in Punjab. The Neelum Jhelum surcharge, charged at 10 paisa per unit. Nepra approved this surcharge to run till 2015. Then came a string of other surcharges. There was the “financing cost surcharge” at 42 paisa per unit, and a “tariff rationalisation surcharge” at rates that differed depending on consumer category, and a “universal obligation fund surcharge”. The rationalisation surcharge was withdrawn in 2013, the other two were notified in 2014 only to be met with a court challenge

In a 2015 judgement, the Lahore High Court struck them down. That decision was subsequently overturned in the Supreme Court, but the principle of ensuring that surcharges be approved by Nepra, and not be imposed arbitrarily by the government through its relevant ministries, remained intact.

The petitioners argued in that case that “the entire purpose and function of Nepra is defeated when the federal government levies a surcharge and deems it as a cost without any scrutiny from the regulator or under the tariff determination process”, going on to argue that doing so “amounts to regulatory capture”. The government argued that surcharges “represent the cost of the system ie, the cost of transmission, generation and distribution of electric power consumed and includes capital and development costs for future projects to produce electricity” and are necessary to ensure the stability of the system.

Governments have longed chafed at the inconvenience of going through Nepra in order to recover additional dues from consumers. These dues are sought in the name of fancy-sounding principles, such as ‘system stability’, ‘ensuring equity in power pricing’, or ‘arranging future generation capacity’. In truth, it is simply a hunt for resources to pay for system inefficiencies and government ineptitude.

In the fancy jargon of the power sector, they call it ‘full cost recovery’. What this means is that the full cost of the power sector will be recovered from those who are faithfully paying their bills, and dutifully using a legal connection to draw their power. And if the cost of loss and theft, penalties and rents, cannot be passed onto the consumer directly through the tariff, then the roundabout way of doing that is through surcharges and miscellaneous fees. Except that the law, even as stated in the amendment introduced in 2008, still requires the approval of Nepra, an independent and autonomous body that need not bow to government dictates.

Nepra is the only entity standing between power consumers and the thieves and rent seekers who leach off the system. By taking the power to impose surcharges and fees out of its hands and placing it squarely into the hands of the government, the regulator is basically being bypassed and the consumer interest, which is at odds with the private interests of the power generation companies, will now be hostage to the government’s revenue requirements.

When the government came into power, there was a huge circular debt of almost Rs500 billion that had crippled the system and stalled power generation, resulting in massive load-shedding across the country. They extinguished that problem by releasing the entire amount in one go to all power producers. The result was a surge in the fiscal deficit, sending it beyond eight per cent of GDP.

Now as they approach their final year, the circular debt is back to the same level, and before they hand power over to an interim government, they have to ensure that it is brought down to zero again, lest it cripple the power sector during those crucial three months when an interim government will be running things.

*But zeroing the circular debt from government money will result in a sharp spike in the fiscal deficit, exposing the fragility of the economic recovery that is such a central part of the government’s story. So then we have plan B, which is to change the law to enable that entire half-a-trillion rupee overhang to be passed onto us, the consumer, through our bills instead.*

_The writer is a member of staff._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan may benefit from Canadian expertise to up energy generation*

ISLAMABAD - High Commissioner of Canada Perry John Calderwood has said that Pakistan and Canada have good potential to enhance cooperation in ICT, agriculture, energy, mining and other fields and private sectors of both countries have to play the leading role in exploiting these opportunities.

He said that Canada and Pakistan could complement each other in many areas by sharing expertise and developing partnerships. He said Canada was quite strong in oil & gas, hydro & solar power and Pakistan could benefit from its expertise to improve its energy generation. He was addressing the business community at Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry.

Calderwood said that Canada was an advanced economy and Pakistan could achieve better results by developing close cooperation with it. He said Canada was providing development assistance to Pakistan for women economic empowerment and added that the new development policy of Canada would also benefit Pakistan. He said Pakistan was a potential country for business and investment, but due to security concerns, Canadian investors were avoiding to visit Pakistan. However, he said the security situation was now improving and he was hopeful that it will help Canadian investors to explore Pakistan.

Khalid Iqbal Malik, President Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said that Pakistan and Canada enjoyed old friendly relations as they established diplomatic relations in 1947. However, bilateral trade of just over $1 billion in 2015 did not reflect the real potential of both countries. He said that trade in limited items was the main reason of low trade volume and stressed that both countries should focus on trade diversification to improve bilateral trade figure. He said that trade balance was in favor of Canada and it should enhance its imports from Pakistan as many Pakistan products could meet the needs of Canadian customers at affordable cost. He emphasized that Canadian businessmen should benefit from Pakistan’s IT-enabled services in animation and gaming, retail banking and finance, mobile content, document management and call centers.

ICCI President said that many sectors of Pakistan’s economy including oil & gas, infrastructure, power generation, information & communication technologies, mining, agro business, wood sector and science & technology offered great investment potential to Canadian companies and they should explore these sectors. He said Pakistan needed more oil rigs and mining equipment to exploit its vast natural resources and Canada should take benefit of these opportunities.

He said Canadian investors should also explore joint ventures and investment in CPEC projects in Pakistan. He said that Pakistani exporters have to face cumbersome visa formalities for attending trade fairs in Canada while its travel advisories discouraged Canadian businesspeople from visiting Pakistan.

Khalid Malik, Senior Vice President ICCI, welcomed Perry John Calderwood and introduced his profile to the business community. He urged that Canadian authorities should revisit business visa regime and travel advisory for Pakistan to facilitate more bilateral economic engagement between the private sectors of both countries.

http://nation.com.pk/business/19-Ju...om-canadian-expertise-to-up-energy-generation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*France, Pakistan sign €165mln loan accord for energy sector*






France on Thursday signed an agreement with Pakistan to provide the country with a loan of 165 million Euro to help it enhance power transmission network and rehabilitate a hydropower project. 

Secretary finance Shahid Mehmood, Ambassador of France Martine Dorance and country director of the French Agency for Development (AFD) Jacky Amprou signed the soft loan agreement at the ministry of finance. 

Finance minister Ishaq Dar witnessed the loan signing agreement. The loan agreement is aimed at financing energy sector projects, including power transmission enhancement investment tranche-IV and Mangla power plant rehabilitation project. 

Minster Dar appreciated the AFD’s continued support and assistance for economic development of Pakistan. Ambassador Dorance said the main objective of the program is to make energy sector more affordable, reliable and sustainable, supporting the country’s economic growth through expeditious implementation of the National Power Policy 2013.

“France is pleased to extend support to Pakistan in different areas,” he added. In June, AFD also co-financed a loan programme worth over $400 million of Asian Development Bank to support the country’s efforts to provide a more reliable and secure energy sector.

ADB approved financial assistance of $300 million, the third such loan under the sustainable energy sector reform programme, while AFD agreed to add €100 million as the co-financing. “As co-financing partner in the reforms project, AFD is committed to promoting green energies in Pakistan through investments in low carbon emission energy generation in line with Paris agreement approved by the Parliament of Pakistan,” Amprou of AFD said in a statement.

Under the energy sector reform programme, Pakistan has embarked on a substantial reform initiative that will reduce energy subsidies and adjust tariff policy, improve sector performance and open the market to private participation, and increase accountability and transparency.

The reform measures aim at addressing the financial viability and reduce costs to taxpayers. Specific measures include recently agreed legislation that will improve governance through more clearly defined roles for both the government and the power regulator, and reduce debt level in the energy sector.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/217805-France-Pakistan-sign-165mln-loan-accord-for-energy-sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan signs deal to construct US$698.3 million Sharmai hydropower project*

Pakistan is moving forward with hydropower development in its northwestern-most province, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), located in the district of Dir near Afghanistan’s eastern border, according the government of KP.

KP made the announcement on July 23 after Pakistan Chief Minister Pervez Khattak signed an agreement between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) and a consortium of Sinohydro and Lahore-based Sapphire Electric Co. for construction of the 150-MW Sharmai hydropower project.

PEDO Chief Executive Officer, Akbar Ayub, said the project is expected to be completed in five years at an estimated cost of US$698.3 million. But, he did not provide any information on the project’s start date.

Information from KP indicates the Sharmai hydro project will include a dam and reservoir, and the powerhouse will be located near Darora village and on the confluence of Usherai Khwar Stream and Panjkora River.

Additional technical information for the project includes the following:


Net head – 196.6 m; 
Annual energy generation – 682 GWh; 
Reservoir capacity – 32.2 million cubic meters; 
Length of power tunnel – 7.8 km; and 
Catchment area – 1,950 km2.
The Sharmai hydro project continues the country’s recent trend towards massive planned infrastructure improvements.

Pakistan and French Agency for Development on July 20 signed US$192 million in soft loan agreements to improve Pakistan’s energy sector, including rehabilitating the 1,000-MW Mangla hydropower project, according to the government of Pakistan.

The Mangla hydropower project is a multipurpose facility located on the Jhelum River in Mirpur district of Azad Kashmir. It includes Mangla Dam, which is the seventh largest dam in the world; the country’s largest reservoir, which has a live storage capacity of 7.48 million acre feet; and 10 generating units.

Earlier this year, China and Pakistan signed a US$50 billion memorandum of understanding on May 13 to develop and complete the Indus River Cascade, according to information from the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The planned cascade includes the 4,500-MW Diamer-Basha project, which is already being constructed and four additional projects being developed: 2,400-MW Patan; 4,000-MW Thakot; 7,100-MW Bunji; and 4,320-MW Dasu.

In 2016, HydroWorld.com reported KP's hydroelectric power development fund approved the 84-MW Matiltan, 69-MW Daral Khwar, 69-MW Lawi, 40.8-MW Koto and 10.2-MW Jabori plants – all of which are currently in development. In addition, feasibility studies are being conducted for the 446-MW Kari Mushkar, 410-MW Tor Camp Godobar and 110-MW Gabral Kalam.

Ayub also said seven additional hydropower projects with a total combined installed capacity of 668 MW would be initiated through private sector that would bring $2 billion investment in the province, according to government information. 

http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/2017/07/pakistan-signs-deal-to-construct-us-698-3-million-sharmai-hydropower-project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Korean investors offer fuel production from waste*

LAHORE: A group of South Korean investors is keen to invest $60 million in Punjab for setting up a waste management plant that will convert waste products into diesel.

The proposal was put forward by a high-level delegation, led by Heritage International Chairman Ko Moon Seok, Vice Chairman Chang Hyo Soon and K-biz International’s Kim Won Taek, which visited Punjab Board of Investment and Trade’s (PBIT) headquarters.

The visiting delegates said their independent and successful company transformed 100 tons of waste into more than 50% energy resource (ie diesel) in Korea and offered to set up a similar plant in Punjab.

They cited the waste items that were used in the process which included tyres, animal waste, plastics, trees, drain sludge, rubber, food waste, etcetera, adding that the diesel to be produced by the unit would be consumable immediately.

A desire for international expansion was behind their experimentation in Pakistan, the delegates said, elaborating that plants were also being established in Germany, Canada and Saudi Arabia.

The plant would require seven hectares of land while its construction would take six months to a year, they said.

“The biggest unit requires 100 people for its working whereas the smallest unit needs 10 workers,” the delegates noted, while highlighting the expected job creation by the plant.

PBIT Chief Executive Officer Jahanzeb Burana asked the potential investors to provide a solid proposal, while offering coordination with the Lahore Waste Management Authority to better structure their plan for Punjab.

He said Pakistan was a free market and had a high garbage output of over 10,000 tons per day. He suggested building vocational centres as well for running the plant, adding that a letter for expression of interest was required for further processing.

He also assured the investors of PBIT’s support in the endeavour, adding his organisation would facilitate the acquisition of land and obtaining clearance from the government departments concerned.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1477004/korean-investors-offer-fuel-production-waste/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

*Abbasi cracks the whip as loadshedding returns*


----------



## salman77

*Pakistan’s green energy will reach 2,626MW in 2018





*​*
KARACHI:* Pakistan’s production of Renewable Energy (RE), also known as green energy is increasing with every passing day and its total installed capacity of Renewable Energy (RE) would reach up to 2626 MW by December, 2018, Daily Times learnt.

“In addition, 2,600 MW would be added by 2019-20 with new wind power projects of 1200 MW capacity and solar power projects of around 1400 MW capacity each are being planned to be developed,” Amjad Ali Awan, Chief Executive Officer, Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) told a group of journalists who were on visit at Jhimpir wind power projects based in Sindh’s Thatta district.

AEDB is the focal agency of Federal Ministry of Water and Power mandated with the promotion and development of Alternative & Renewable Energy Technologies in the country. Awan said Pakistan was taking serious measures to harness the available Renewable Energy (RE) potential of the country to diversify its energy mix and ensure energy security and sustainable development in the country. “RE sector of Pakistan becomes investment destination for private investors and has attracted a foreign investment of more than US 4.6 billion,” he added.

He claimed that with the continued efforts of AEDB in last couple of year, Pakistan for the first time was included in the top 40 globally most attractive countries for renewable energy investment as per the E&Y Renewable Energy Attractiveness Index (RECAI) issue, produced by Ernst & Young, May 2016.

“Based upon the latest RECA Index issued by E&Y, Pakistan’s ranking has been tremendously improved from previous 38 to present 25 number. This is strong indicator showing consistent progress of Pakistan in terms of its attractiveness for the investors in the alternative energy sector,” he added.

Resource Mapping: Awan informed that AEDB in cooperation with World Bank is implementing a Renewable Energy Resource Mapping activity covering all of Pakistan. The project is funded by World Bank’s Energy Sector Management Assistance Program (ESMAP) and focuses on the assessment of wind, solar and biomass resources, including ground-based data collection, GIS analysis, and geospatial planning.

Based upon the ground based data, the latest version of sole maps are developed first times in Pakistan. These Solar maps give an overall idea of power generation potential in the country based upon solar energy resources.

“Regarding wind energy resources in the country, the wind data is being collected through installed wind masts and the wind maps are expected to be released by next year,” he added.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/21-Sep-17/pakistans-green-energy-will-reach-2626mw-in-2018


----------



## razgriz19

GE's flagship turbines are having a host of problems in Pakistan — and they could be a troubling sign for the Guinness World Record-breaking product around the world

https://amp-businessinsider-com.cdn...ised-over-ges-flagship-power-turbines-2017-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*GE launches Hawa wind farm in Pakistan*​
GE Renewable Energy and Hawa Energy (Pvt.) Ltd have inaugurated the 50 MW wind farm, Hawa Power Project, in the Gharo-Keti Bandar Wind Corridor in Jhimpir, Sindh – a highly anticipated launch that seeks to further drive the growth of renewable energy in Pakistan. The project is installed with 29, 1.7-103 wind turbines, with implementation of the project undertaken by Power China, as the engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor.

The 50 MW project is the fourth in Pakistan to feature GE's advanced wind turbines. In addition to the provision of wind turbines, GE will also provide 10 years of operations and maintenance services as part of the contract, making it a one-stop shop for Hawa Power Project. This agreement will encompass technical experience, data-driven insights and industry-leading trouble-shooting practices, smart maintenance and repairs while prioritizing lifecycle costs and guaranteed availability.

Dr. Manar Al Moneef, General Manager of GE Renewable Energy in the Middle East, North Africa and Turkey, said: “GE has a rich heritage of more than six decades of collaboration and partnership in Pakistan, cementing its position as a committed solutions provider to the energy sector. The commissioning of this fourth wind farm and its provision of an additional 50 MW of renewable energy, which serves to create critical capacity that didn’t previously exist, and meet the low-cost and reliable electricity needs of thousands of citizens, is a proud moment for us.”

GE’s 1.7-100/103 wind turbine offers a 47 percent increase in swept area when compared to GE’s 1.6-82.5 turbine, resulting in a 24 percent increase in Annual Energy Production (AEP) at 7.5 m/s. This increase in blade swept area allows greater energy capture and improved project economics for wind developers. GE has been providing advanced wind turbines for the development of wind power plants in the Jhimpir corridor in Thatta district, adding more power to the national grid.

Farman Lodhi, Chief Executive Officer, Hawa Energy, said: “This partnership is built on numerous critical factors, including the exceptional reliability provided as well as the commitment to deliver by GE. All 29 turbines are now online, feeding power into the national grid and can meet the needs of more than 20,000 households. I look forward to seeing this project bridging a part of the power supply-demand gap in the country.”

GE Renewable Energy is one of the world's leading wind turbine suppliers, with more than 35,000 wind turbines installed globally. GE is focused on supporting Pakistan’s socio-economic growth, with technologies that generate more than 1/3 of the country’s electricity.

Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan, Iran & Afghanistan, said: “GE is committed to supporting local developers in Pakistan to build additional wind power capacity in the country. This project is a significant step toward an increase power generation from alternative sources of energy, a supply which is abundant in Sindh. It is a moment of pride for me to see our presence in Pakistan grow from strength-to-strength, especially given the profound impact these types of projects have on local communities.”

The Government of Pakistan has tasked the Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) to ensure 5 percent of total national power generation capacity to be generated through renewable energy technologies by the year 2030, following the U.S. Agency for International Development and the National Renewable Energy Laboratory estimates that Pakistan has over 132 gigawatts (GW) of wind energy capacity.

http://www.yourindustrynews.com/ge+launches+hawa+wind+farm+in+pakistan_148691.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*1,230MW Haveli Bahadur Shah power plant starts generation*

ISLAMABAD - Minister for Power Awais Ahmad Khan Leghari Wednesday announced that 1230MW RLNG based power project at Haveli Bahadur Shah had started generating power.

He made this announcement while chairing the 116th meeting of Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) held here.

The minister for power said that 1230MW project at Haveli Bahadur Shah has world’s highest plant efficiency rate of 62.5 percent and is a great achievement of current government, made possible by the relentless efforts by the Power Division, PPIB, NPPMCL and other key players. The minister expressed that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has greatly served Pakistan in securing self-reliance in power sector while its full scale implementation would deliver fruitful results in every nook and cranny of our country.

He said, “After controlling blackouts, we have come out of crisis mode and now the prime focus remains on attaining energy security. Our end dream is to ensure affordability in arranging future capacity additions for which hydro, coal, solar and wind assets are particularly vital which are abundantly available across country and enough to provide round-the-clock power supply for a long time,” he said.

Progress of under-implementation power and transmission line projects, which include CPEC and non-CPEC projects, was reviewed by the Board, while overall situation of the country’s demand-supply also came under discussion. Managing Director PPIB Shah Jahan Mirza briefed that PPIB has so far handled the CPEC energy programme of the GoP successfully and has already delivered success stories by declaring CODs of 1320MW Sahiwal and 1320MW Port Qasim coal based power projects while majority of projects are either under construction or under financial closing stages.

In the meeting, particular focus was on Thar coal mining and power generation projects being setup in the downtrodden Tharparkar.

The Board agreed to allow extensions in financial closing dates of 1320MW Thar Coal based power project at Thar Block-I by Thar Coal Block-I Power Generation Company Limited and 700MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project at River Jhelum on the dual boundary of district Rawalpindi, Punjab and district Sudhnoti, AJ&K. The Board also allowed provision of revolving account facility for +660 kV HVDC Matiari-Lahore HVDC Transmission Line Project as was provided for power generation projects under CPEC agreement.

The minister remarked, “In 2013, every sector of Pakistan was in bad state but power sector was worst to all. Considering the complexity of crisis and its serious ramifications, number of measures were taken to ensure availability of electricity at affordable cost to our industry, agriculture, commercial enterprises and domestic consumers. The efforts of current government for transforming miseries of nation into comfort have borne fruit and power generation projects are an example of its own with regard to their advantages for the masses.”

The meeting was attended by Minister of State for Power Ch Abid Sher Ali, Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui, secretary Ministry of Planning, Development & Reforms, representatives of Power and Petroleum Divisions of Ministry of Energy, Ministry of Finance, WAPDA, FBR, Punjab, Sindh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan provinces and FATA and AJ&K, a private sector member, besides, executive director and directors of PPIB and other senior government officials.

https://nation.com.pk/10-May-2018/1-230mw-haveli-bahadur-shah-power-plant-starts-generation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Introvert said:


> *Pakistan signs deal to construct US$698.3 million Sharmai hydropower project*
> 
> Pakistan is moving forward with hydropower development in its northwestern-most province, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), located in the district of Dir near Afghanistan’s eastern border, according the government of KP.
> 
> KP made the announcement on July 23 after Pakistan Chief Minister Pervez Khattak signed an agreement between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) and a consortium of Sinohydro and Lahore-based Sapphire Electric Co. for construction of the 150-MW Sharmai hydropower project.
> 
> PEDO Chief Executive Officer, Akbar Ayub, said the project is expected to be completed in five years at an estimated cost of US$698.3 million. But, he did not provide any information on the project’s start date.
> 
> Information from KP indicates the Sharmai hydro project will include a dam and reservoir, and the powerhouse will be located near Darora village and on the confluence of Usherai Khwar Stream and Panjkora River.
> 
> Additional technical information for the project includes the following:
> 
> 
> Net head – 196.6 m;
> Annual energy generation – 682 GWh;
> Reservoir capacity – 32.2 million cubic meters;
> Length of power tunnel – 7.8 km; and
> Catchment area – 1,950 km2.
> The Sharmai hydro project continues the country’s recent trend towards massive planned infrastructure improvements.
> 
> Pakistan and French Agency for Development on July 20 signed US$192 million in soft loan agreements to improve Pakistan’s energy sector, including rehabilitating the 1,000-MW Mangla hydropower project, according to the government of Pakistan.
> 
> The Mangla hydropower project is a multipurpose facility located on the Jhelum River in Mirpur district of Azad Kashmir. It includes Mangla Dam, which is the seventh largest dam in the world; the country’s largest reservoir, which has a live storage capacity of 7.48 million acre feet; and 10 generating units.
> 
> Earlier this year, China and Pakistan signed a US$50 billion memorandum of understanding on May 13 to develop and complete the Indus River Cascade, according to information from the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
> 
> The planned cascade includes the 4,500-MW Diamer-Basha project, which is already being constructed and four additional projects being developed: 2,400-MW Patan; 4,000-MW Thakot; 7,100-MW Bunji; and 4,320-MW Dasu.
> 
> In 2016, HydroWorld.com reported KP's hydroelectric power development fund approved the 84-MW Matiltan, 69-MW Daral Khwar, 69-MW Lawi, 40.8-MW Koto and 10.2-MW Jabori plants – all of which are currently in development. In addition, feasibility studies are being conducted for the 446-MW Kari Mushkar, 410-MW Tor Camp Godobar and 110-MW Gabral Kalam.
> 
> Ayub also said seven additional hydropower projects with a total combined installed capacity of 668 MW would be initiated through private sector that would bring $2 billion investment in the province, according to government information.
> 
> http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/2017/07/pakistan-signs-deal-to-construct-us-698-3-million-sharmai-hydropower-project.html




the china and pakistan MOU for INdus river Cascade will remain that an MOU. till date construction on BASHA dam has not started infact it is removed from CPEC. doubt any dam will be built. 

If and when the power crisis is resolved we will be facing our bigger challenge of water crisis.


----------



## Dubious

*Govt to take over operation, management of Port Qasim plant*

ISLAMABAD - Port Qasim Power Project is one of the early harvest energy projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, a Chinese embassy statement said Friday.

*The power plant can generate 9 billion kilowatt/hour of electricity annually,* effectively relieving the loadshedding in Pakistan and producing tremendous economic and social benefits, it said.

During the implementation of the project, Power China Resources Ltd has followed the principle of *“joint construction through consultation for mutual benefits”* by *sharing advanced technologies and training local talents,* the statement said.

According to the operation plan for localisation of Port Qasim power project, *Pakistan will take over the operation and management of the power plant, finally.*

PCR takes the* training of Pakistani workers as its own responsibility.* It has *provided opportunities for the workers to get familiar with the production and management and master the core technologies of power plant as soon as possible*, thus, laying a* solid foundation for the Pakistani side to take over the production, operation and management.*

*Pakistani workers, accounting for 60% of the whole staff*, are the *primary workforce at the plant. *To *meet the needs of local operation, PCR employed 100 Pakistani college graduates in 2016 and sent them to China for thermal power technology training for free. *Now these* workers have taken up key positions and become the main force for power plant operation and maintenance*. Port Qasim coal-fired power plant has provided *2.5 billion kilowatt/hour of energy till May 26th.*

The nature of thermal power plant production *requires 24-hour production without interruption*. The *power grid has been overloaded in the sustained hot weather* since April, which has *caused short supply of power. *During Ramazan, Pakistani workers, as the major force for plant operation, worked under the heat together with their Chinese colleagues at the frontline.

Meanwhile, the Ramadan traditions are given special considerations.* The Pakistani workers are separated into four groups and work in three shifts every eight hours.* *Chinese workers have volunteered lengthening their work time, and working in three groups and in two shifts every twelve hours.*

On May 16th, *systematic transmission line malfunction occurred to the national grid of Pakistan, resulting in a widespread blackout in many areas such as provinces of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, with many local hospitals, factories and airports seriously affected.*

During the accident, distinct changes happened to the load of two units at Port Qasim coal-fired power plant which provides 10% of the nation's electric power output.

Operating personnel from China and Pakistan launched emergency response at once. *“Thanks to their composure and decisiveness in handling the emergency, the stability of voltage, frequency and other parameters of the grid was guaranteed. *Throughout the 9 hours’ accident management, Pakistani staff worked at the forefront of operation and maintenance of the power plant,” the statement said.

Their *all-weather engagement to accident handling has ensured the safe and stable operation of the power units*. They have played a key role in *maintaining the grid’s stability and made positive contribution for helping Pakistani people live through the heat,* it said.

Port Qasim coal-fired power plant offers convenient working and living conditions to local workers at its best. Based on the principle of *applying localized management mode and respecting the religious beliefs of local workers, it set up two more prayer sites in office and dormitory areas with prayer carpets,* the statement said.

*Dining time has been rescheduled in the mornings and evenings in accordance with Ramazan traditions.* *Food quality has been improved by offering a variety of nutritious food to cater to Pakistani workers’ diet habits, in order to guarantee and improve their physical health*, it said.

*Free shuttle bus service has been offered for Pakistani workers.* In addition, f*acilities at the Staff Activity Center provide leisure and recreation for local workers in their spare time*. Their *needs in food, shelter and travel have been better satisfied at the power plant*, the statement said.

The Silk Road spirit of “*joint construction, extensive consultation and mutual benefits*” has been vividly reflected at Port Qasim power plant.

Embracing the* new era of commercial operation of the power plant*, workers from China and Pakistan will jointly fulfill the new mission of *lighting up 4 million families in Pakistan* and instilling endless vitality into China Pakistan friendship, it said.

https://nation.com.pk/09-Jun-2018/govt-to-take-over-operation-management-of-port-qasim-plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

The crux of the matter. Crop substitution, desi urban habits, etc need to change and change fast. What can currently be done is not being done:

https://www.thethirdpole.net/en/2018/06/07/opinion-pakistans-water-shortage-is-a-myth/

*Opinion: Pakistan’s water shortage is a myth*


The country’s water scarcity is socially constructed, and large farmers engaged in agricultural exports are the culprits and the beneficiaries of it

Daanish Mustafa, Thursday June 7th, 2018

I recently came across some real news about Pakistan which merits sharing, and commenting. According to a July, 2017 article by Carole Dalin at University College, London and fellow authors, in _Nature,_ the world’s top journal for scientific knowledge, *Pakistan is the largest exporter of depleted groundwater embedded in agricultural exports in the world*. We account for 29% of the global trade in agricultural products grown from over abstraction of groundwater, ahead of the United States (27 %) and India (12%). So we are number one in something, should we be happy and proud that we even beat the United States, let alone India? Or is there a cause for concern?

The research presented by Dalinet al. is predicated upon the concept of virtual water coined by my esteemed colleague, Professor Tony Allan, at King’s College, London. The concept is simply that all agricultural, or for that matter any industrial products require a certain amount of water to produce, which is embedded in those products as virtual water. For example, it takes about 22,000 litres of water to produce one kilogram of beef, 1,350 litres for one kilogram of wheat, 3,000 litres for a kilogram of rice, 140 litres for a cup of coffee etc. As a water researcher, I have my reservations about the concept and its use, which are beside the point. One has to concede that it is an amazing teaching devise for drawing attention to the impact on water resources, for producing goods and services, particularly agricultural products that make our life styles possible.

So what does it mean that Pakistan is the largest exporter of depleted groundwater as virtual water through its agricultural exports? In Pakistan, up to 80% of the water required by crops to grow comes from groundwater, and not from surface water, as is commonly believed. In fresh groundwater zones, most of the water is in fact, surface water that seeps through canals into groundwater, that is pumped back up to the surface for agriculture. Groundwater extraction rates in *Pakistan are much beyond the natural recharge rates, at which the groundwater is replenished*.

In the upper Indus we extract 54% more water than can be naturally replaced in the aquifer and by 18% in the lower Indus. This over extraction of water Dalinet al. demonstrate is mostly used to grow wheat, rice, cotton and other crops such as sugarcane, respectively. The water therefore is virtually embedded in these crops. Almost all of our virtual water exports are in the form of rice (82%) to four main countries, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Kenya and Bangladesh. *To put it simply, we are living beyond our (water) means to grow rice among others, not for ourselves, but to sell to other countries.*

So, is that a good thing? The answer depends on one’s perspective. If one is a free market and free trade enthusiast, one can argue that the benefits we gain in terms of foreign exchange and revenue for the agricultural sector outweigh the cost of drawing down the groundwater. The things we are able to import, with the dollars we earn from our agricultural exports, give us the means to pursue other developmental ends including poverty alleviation.

If one is from an environmental sustainability or social equity perspective it is a very bad thing. From an equity standpoint, the costs of lowering groundwater are overwhelmingly borne by the poor and small farmers. They do not have the resources to pay for the equipment or the electricity for deep tubewells to get to ever receding groundwater, thereby leading to increasing rural poverty. In the long run, everyone pays a price as springs and wetlands dry up, and groundwater resources get dangerously low. It is no coincidence that Pakistan has the highest urbanization rates in Asia. Poor farmers unable to compete in the race to the bottom — literally — are abandoning farms and heading to the cities, putting the urban infrastructure under unprecedented stress.

Is there an absolute scarcity of water in Pakistan? How can the largest exporter of virtual water protest water scarcity? The answer simply is that there is no absolute water scarcity. It is socially constructed, and large farmers engaged in agricultural exports are the culprits and the beneficiaries of it. There are only three types of water storage: glaciers, surface (dams) and groundwater. We have one of the largest reserves of groundwater in the world, and we misuse it for the benefit of commercial interests. The Chinese when they prioritise agricultural investments under the Chinese Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are not looking for land. They have plenty of it. They want our water. We would do well to remember that in this season of hollering about conspiracies and attacks on democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fanne

good green energy .


----------



## Windjammer

KPK: Tarbela Dam filled today to its maximum level of 1,550 feet above Mean Sea Level and 6.047 Million Acre Feet (MAF) of water [#Tarbela#TarbelaDam #Dams #KPK #Pakistan#WaterStorage]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Under Construction 2200 MW Nuclear Power Plants in Karachi 
K-3 Dome placing in progress, K-2 Dome done.

#Nuclear #Pakistan #Karachi #China 

@defencedotpk https://t.co/L1t9kRgP3j

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sucha Kuggu

Govt should seriously conceder to go on energy conservation drive. Shut down all business latest by 21:00. Start Offices a 07:00 instead of 9:00 to give public more time at night for shopping. If kids can go to school at 7:00 why not parents to offices. Make public earn the Barakah of early to work and early to bed of Islamic teachings, instead looking for drived solution of day light saving etc.


----------



## Dubious

*ADB finances project to improve water supply in Pakistan province*
By: *Simone Rensch*

3 Sep 18
*The Asian Development Bank has approved a $100m loan to help with water shortages in Balochistan, Pakistan’s largest province.*

The loan will* improve irrigation infrastructure and water resource management, as well as aim to increase earnings on farms in the province.*

Agriculture accounts for almost two thirds of Balochistan’s economic output, while 60% of the 13 million-strong population are employed in the sector.

But the drought and poor water management has put the industry at risk and poverty rates in the province are almost double the national average, the ADB said

The bank’s principle water resource specialist Yaozhou Zhou said: “Agriculture is the backbone of Balochistan’s economy.

*“This project will build irrigation channels and dams, and introduce efficient water usage systems and practices, to help farmers increase food production and make more money.”*

It will also upgrade and build new infrastructure, including a dam able to hold 36 million cubic metres of water, 276km of irrigation channels and drainage canals, and facilities to make it easier for people to access water for domestic use.

*ADB will also administer a $3m grant from the Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction and a $2m grant from the High-Level Technology Fund for the project.*

https://www.publicfinanceinternatio...roject-improve-water-supply-pakistan-province


----------



## Introvert

*Korean investors keen to invest in automobile, hydro projects: envoy*

Pakistan and South Korea have agreed to explore new avenues for investment as such cooperation always play a central role in bringing nations closer and help build a long lasting and mutually beneficial relationship at all levels.

In this regard, Ambassador of South Korea called on Deputy Chairman Senate Saleem Mandviwalla at the Parliament House on Thursday and exchanged views of matter of mutual interests besides strengthening trade and economic relations.

Deputy Chairman Senate said that South Korea and Pakistan share identical views on issues being faced at regional and global levels and both the countries desire a peaceful solution to all the issues. He said that Pakistan desires to further strengthen bilateral multi-sector cooperation with South Korea. He said that South Korean companies are already working in different sectors, however, there is huge scope for investment in energy, automobile, transport and other sectors.

He said that Pakistan highly values it bilateral cordial relations with South Korea. “We want to further strengthen parliamentary cooperation between the two parliaments through frequent exchanges” Senator Mandviwalla said. He also extended an invitation to the Speaker of the South Korean Parliament to visit Pakistan.

South Korean agreed with the views of Deputy Chairman Senate. He said that automobile and hydro sectors are being focused by South Korean investors and a number of South Korean companies are ready to invest in Pakistan which would be beneficial for both sides.

The Deputy Chairman Senate expressed his well wishes to the Parliament, people and government of South Korea.

https://dailytimes.com.pk/303482/korean-investors-keen-to-invest-in-automobile-hydro-projects-envoy/


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Express


----------



## Path-Finder

Need this on war footings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048509826500907008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Pakistan needs at least 5 x K-Type nuclear power plants for Southern area 

thats like 5 x 1,000KW plants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> Need this on war footings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048509826500907008



@django @Signalian I am a machinist (learning for 2 years, changed from Hotel night manager to engineering ) in such a factory, I don't know why Pakistan has not that, you could produce easily the energy for one City with one of such an installation!

watch this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLO3XWu0WTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

I am posting this in *HOPE* that someone in Pakistan atomic committee picks this up! Instead of wasting money on Fission Reactors it's time to move towards Thorium, Molten Salt Reactors (MSR)
















China has developed it, its better to work with China on this






I want to say lakh lanat on mearasi hakumat for installing coal power, mofo need to be hanged for installing coal power plant with its environmental damage when the environment in Pakistan is under severe threat.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## maithil

*Govt loses to IPPs in British Court*

Pakistan has suffered a setback when a court of appeal in the UK rejected its final plea, challenging the jurisdiction of the London Court of International Arbitration (LCIA) in a suit filed by the independent power producers (IPPs) for the recovery of dues from a government-owned national grid company.



*The LCIA had ruled in favour of the nine IPPs for the recovery of approximately Rs11 billion unpaid capacity payments from the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDCL).*

The IPPs claiming recovery of dues are: the Hub Power Company (Narowal), Sapphire Electric Company, Halmore Power Generation Company, Liberty Power Tech, Atlas Power, Nishat Chunian Power, Nishat Power, Orient Power and Saif Power.

*The NTDC had approached the London High Court against the international tribunal’s award regarding the payment of almost Rs11 billion to the IPPs. After conducting the proceedings for two days, the NTDC withdrew its case. However, the court did not waive the cost.*



“*In pursuant to the order dated 25 May 2018 of the London High Court, the court, inter alia, ordered NTDC to pay £400,000 to the IPPs on account of costs by June 29, 2018*,” the court order read. Later, the cost was paid by NTDC.

Subsequently, the power purchaser approached the Court of Appeal, challenging the LCIA’s jurisdiction and the international arbitrator to award in favour of the IPPs.

The Court of Appeal on October 4 held that the judge correctly decided that the seat of the arbitration was London because of final and binding determination to that effect by both — the LCIA court and arbitrator.

He also correctly decided that in those circumstances, on the basis of well-established principles set out by the Court of Appeal, it was the sole supervisory jurisdiction in relation to the arbitration in England, says the order, which is available with The Express Tribune.

The order further says that the NTDC seeks to challenge the conclusion of the judge’s order and that final and binding determination on the basis that the governing law of the relevant agreements — the law of Pakistan — makes it unlawful for Pakistani parties (which both the sides in this case are) to seek to oust the jurisdiction of the Pakistani courts.

“If there were any merit in this argument, it could and should have been advanced before the LCIA and the arbitrator which it was not.”

The order further says that the respondents (IPPs) are correct that it is not open to the applicant (NTDC) to challenge the sole seat of arbitration and thus of the supervisory jurisdiction in England.

“Contrary to the applicant (NTDC) submissions, C v D (Claimants vs Determination) is neither distinguishable nor wrongly decided. As that the case demonstrates, once the seat of arbitration is decided as London, English courts have the sole supervisory jurisdiction over the arbitration and it is irrelevant to the conclusion that the governing law of the agreement is a foreign law, there New York here Pakistan.”

It is further noted that the NTDC counsel’s contrary arguments are ‘ingenious but have no real prospect of success’.


Lastly, the order says that the challenge to the “judge’s consequential orders is also hopeless”.

A senior lawyer, while commenting on the October 4 order says that if the NTDC challenges the award in a Pakistani court now, then it shall be in contempt of court in England.

Earlier, LCIA judge Justice Phillips had restrained the NTDC from challenging the Partial Final Award in proceedings in Lahore, Pakistan, or anywhere other than England and Wales on a permanent basis.

*The PTI-led government is facing major battles in world legal forums, paying billions of dollars in damages in several controversial matters, especially in the Reko Diq and Karkey.*

*Both the cases – the Karkey rental power plant and Riko Diq – will be concluded next year. It is learnt that the federal government is unable to evolve a fruitful strategy to deal with the cases.*

*“Currently, Pakistan is facing more than 40 cases of different nature at international courts. The majority of IPPs also filed cases with international arbitrators, seeking clearance of their pending dues, amounting to more than Rs1 trillion,” the legal experts said.*

The country would have to pay astronomical sums because of the judgments passed by the Supreme Court led by former chief justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry.

The legal experts are urging the courts to restrain from adjudicating matters related to financial deals wherein arbitration clauses are added to avoid consequences.


----------



## CrazyZ

Water for agriculture developments. All very good initiatives. I would add the need for additional water storage hydro power dams and waste water recycling as important initiatives to focus on as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thunderkaka

*K-Electric to set up 700MW power plant*

K-Electric has planned to set up a 700MW power project with the assistance of a Chinese engineering firm, calling it a milestone project in the economic cooperation between China and Pakistan.

The project, it said, would directly benefit the country’s economic hub and “meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas”.

In a statement issued here on Monday, K-Electric announced that it had recently signed an agreement with China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) to establish a state-of-the-art 700MW IPP-based power project at Port Qasim. The project was formally announced at the Pakistan Trade and Investment Forum held alongside the second Belt and Road Forum in Beijing, the statement said.

It said the project agreement and contracts were signed by K-Electric chief executive officer Moonis Alvi and CMEC chairman Zhang Chun in the presence of Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Industry Abdul Razak Dawood.

“I am sure that this is just one of a series of joint endeavours in the future that will translate into a win-win for shared prosperity in the region and beyond,” the statement quoted Mr Dawood as saying. “Stable electricity supply infrastructure is critical for the country’s sustainable progress, trade and industries and I urge all stakeholders to work together for its early completion to maximise the benefits to Karachi and Pakistan.”

The statement said the project was being developed under an IPP mode structure, with K-Electric as the single off-taker. KE holds equity share in this IPP, whereas CMEC is both an equity partner and EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) contractor. The power project already has an approved tariff from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority, whereas the land for the project has been acquired in the Port Qasim area.

Sharing his thoughts after signing the agreement, the CMEC chairman described Pakistan as a land of opportunities with tremendous economic potential. “We are delighted to be a part of this landmark occasion today and are confident about the role of this power plant in addressing Karachi’s power needs and look forward to increased economic cooperation between China and Pakistan in future as well,” Mr Zhang said.

The K-Electric CEO said the current project was one more in a series of investments by KE to further strengthen the city’s power infrastructure and brought the power utility yet another step closer to the company’s long-term commitment to enabling Karachi to fulfil its economic potential.

“KE has invested more than $2.1 billion in infrastructure upgrades across the energy value chain over the last nine years and plans to invest $3bn over the next few years. We are committed to increasing power generation and upgrading Karachi’s transmission and distribution network,” Mr Alvi said.

The statement said the construction of the plant was expected to commence in the first quarter of the next fiscal year. Once the project came online, it would not only help meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas but also allow KE to diversify its fuel mix, it added.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1479319


----------



## AsifIjaz

Looks like this will this be another coal based power plant. 
From an environment perspective a RLNG plant would have been better as the gas could directly be acquired from one of the 2 terminals nearby thus saving the transport charges by natural gas system.


thunderkaka said:


> *K-Electric to set up 700MW power plant*
> 
> K-Electric has planned to set up a 700MW power project with the assistance of a Chinese engineering firm, calling it a milestone project in the economic cooperation between China and Pakistan.
> 
> The project, it said, would directly benefit the country’s economic hub and “meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas”.
> 
> In a statement issued here on Monday, K-Electric announced that it had recently signed an agreement with China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) to establish a state-of-the-art 700MW IPP-based power project at Port Qasim. The project was formally announced at the Pakistan Trade and Investment Forum held alongside the second Belt and Road Forum in Beijing, the statement said.
> 
> It said the project agreement and contracts were signed by K-Electric chief executive officer Moonis Alvi and CMEC chairman Zhang Chun in the presence of Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Industry Abdul Razak Dawood.
> 
> “I am sure that this is just one of a series of joint endeavours in the future that will translate into a win-win for shared prosperity in the region and beyond,” the statement quoted Mr Dawood as saying. “Stable electricity supply infrastructure is critical for the country’s sustainable progress, trade and industries and I urge all stakeholders to work together for its early completion to maximise the benefits to Karachi and Pakistan.”
> 
> The statement said the project was being developed under an IPP mode structure, with K-Electric as the single off-taker. KE holds equity share in this IPP, whereas CMEC is both an equity partner and EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) contractor. The power project already has an approved tariff from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority, whereas the land for the project has been acquired in the Port Qasim area.
> 
> Sharing his thoughts after signing the agreement, the CMEC chairman described Pakistan as a land of opportunities with tremendous economic potential. “We are delighted to be a part of this landmark occasion today and are confident about the role of this power plant in addressing Karachi’s power needs and look forward to increased economic cooperation between China and Pakistan in future as well,” Mr Zhang said.
> 
> The K-Electric CEO said the current project was one more in a series of investments by KE to further strengthen the city’s power infrastructure and brought the power utility yet another step closer to the company’s long-term commitment to enabling Karachi to fulfil its economic potential.
> 
> “KE has invested more than $2.1 billion in infrastructure upgrades across the energy value chain over the last nine years and plans to invest $3bn over the next few years. We are committed to increasing power generation and upgrading Karachi’s transmission and distribution network,” Mr Alvi said.
> 
> The statement said the construction of the plant was expected to commence in the first quarter of the next fiscal year. Once the project came online, it would not only help meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas but also allow KE to diversify its fuel mix, it added.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1479319


----------



## thunderkaka

*Pakistan solar project to electrify 10,000 houses*

Islamabad: Pakistan has launched a solar energy project that aims to electrify 10,000 households across the country in the next three years, the media reported.

Addressing the launch of Hilton Pharma’s CSR initiative titled ‘Roshni Se Zindagi’ here on Saturday, President Arif Alvi said Pakistan, which had emerged as the fifth largest market for solar energy, needed to make optimum use of the safest source available in abundance in the form of sunlight, reports Dawn news.

“Pakistan is [the] sixth most populous country of the world, but unfortunately 25 per cent of our population is still deprived of basic facility of electricity,” he said.

“Since we have increasingly consumerist society, the solar panel manufacturing should start in Pakistan to provide electricity to the remotest areas. Solar energy will also reduce imminent threat of global warming.”

The solar power project will also provide electricity in two rural areas of Sindh — Baba Bhit Island and Gharo.

Appreciating the contribution of the country’s corporate sector for taking the initiative of electrification of homes in remote and least privileged areas, the president said that solar energy was the cleanest source and conscious efforts were required to address the carbon footprint.

https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/pakistan/pakistan-solar-project-to-electrify-10000-houses-1.66772680


----------



## niaz

Inception-06 said:


> @django @Signalian I am a machinist (learning for 2 years, changed from Hotel night manager to engineering ) in such a factory, I don't know why Pakistan has not that, you could produce easily the energy for one City with one of such an installation!
> 
> watch this!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLO3XWu0WTI




Hon Sir,

Having worked in a senior position in petroleum refining, lube manufacturing & large oil terminals where waste being a potential fire hazard, good housekeeping is extremely important; I was required to attend a couple of short courses on exhaust gases treatment, liquid and solid waste disposal.

For the info of the members, I am brief describing waste disposal. I am however eager to learn more and would appreciate your comments in reply to my query mentioned at the end of this post.

‘Waste’ is generally classified into two main categories that being hazardous & non- hazardous waste. Hazardous waste is itself divided into four subcategories based upon ignitability, corrosively, reactivity and toxicity & radioactivity. However hazardous waste disposal is a separate topic and for this post, we will ignore it.

Non-hazardous waste is any type of industrial/ household waste cannot be added to a sewage line. These could be the of garbage arising from the household and /or animal and industrial activities that are discarded as unwanted and useless.

Standard non-hazardous ‘Solid Waste’ disposal methods are:

Landfill: This is simple, cheap, and effective. However, it requires a lot of potential landfill sites. In crowded cities, where even the land within 100 km from the city center is expensive, finding suitable landfill sites can be a problem.

Composting: All the refuse that is biodegradable needs to be separated, composted and used as a soil conditioner. It is quite popular in most developed countries and individual householders/waste generators such as restaurant & greengrocers are asked to separate organic waste from recyclable & general waste.

Organic waste can be ploughed into the field directly but this is not very environment-friendly and hence seldom used.

Recycling: Composting & Recycling are the most environmentally friendly methods. However, these are only viable when segregation is done at source. Nearly all the paper/paper products, plastics, metals & wood can be recycled and reused. For example, in the UK all plastic extruding plants such as bottle, polythene bags manufacturers must use at least 30% of the recycled polythene.

Incineration: Open burning is not very environment-friendly. Nevertheless, it is still commonly used by farmers and many developing countries primarily because it substantially reduces the quantity of solid waste requiring disposal. Incineration also requires that the unburnable & the materials that give out toxic fumes are separated. For example, construction leftovers such as broken bricks, marble chips & debris, slag, used batteries & burnt-out fluorescent tubes would not burn.

I only attended one seminar on RDF ( Refused derived fuel) and SRF ( Solid recovered fuel) made from solid waste which included all burnable waste such paper, cardboard, plastics, old garments/textile trimmings etc. as well as organic waste.

RDF is generally made from the municipal (household/city generated waste), has a lower calorific value and normally used in the heat & power plants.

SRF is made from commercial waste and has a higher caloric value than RDF, hence can be used mixed with coal & petroleum coke in the Cement kilns as well as in the power plants.

However, because of the manual labor involved and low caloric value and more rigorous treatment of the flue gasses, Waste to Energy plants are quite expensive to build and operate.

From the internet, I have found that the new Ethiopian Reppe WTE power plant costs $118-million and would produce 185GWh power per year. This means it is only a 23.13 MW plant at 8000 working hour per year which translates into capital outlay of $5.1-million per MW capacity. Whereas the recent Thar coal power operation cost $789-milion for the mine and $1.13-billion for a 600 MW plant or $1.9-million per MW for the plant itself and $3.2-million per MW including the cost of mine. This explains why a WTE plant is not yet installed in Pakistan.

Waste to Energy is however encouraged in developed countries through heavy subsidies because it is environmentally friendly.

You are presently actively involved in the Waste to Energy conversion whereas most of my information is nearly a decade old and the technology has moved on quite a bit since. I would greatly appreciate if you could advise me on the capital requirement per MW of the ‘Name Plate’ capacity and the production cost per KWh without the gov’t subsidy of the WTE power plant that you are working in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

niaz said:


> Hon Sir,
> 
> Having worked in a senior position in petroleum refining, lube manufacturing & large oil terminals where waste being a potential fire hazard, good housekeeping is extremely important; I was required to attend a couple of short courses on exhaust gases treatment, liquid and solid waste disposal.
> 
> For the info of the members, I am brief describing waste disposal. I am however eager to learn more and would appreciate your comments in reply to my query mentioned at the end of this post.
> 
> ‘Waste’ is generally classified into two main categories that being hazardous & non- hazardous waste. Hazardous waste is itself divided into four subcategories based upon ignitability, corrosively, reactivity and toxicity & radioactivity. However hazardous waste disposal is a separate topic and for this post, we will ignore it.
> 
> Non-hazardous waste is any type of industrial/ household waste cannot be added to a sewage line. These could be the of garbage arising from the household and /or animal and industrial activities that are discarded as unwanted and useless.
> 
> Standard non-hazardous ‘Solid Waste’ disposal methods are:
> 
> Landfill: This is simple, cheap, and effective. However, it requires a lot of potential landfill sites. In crowded cities, where even the land within 100 km from the city center is expensive, finding suitable landfill sites can be a problem.
> 
> Composting: All the refuse that is biodegradable needs to be separated, composted and used as a soil conditioner. It is quite popular in most developed countries and individual householders/waste generators such as restaurant & greengrocers are asked to separate organic waste from recyclable & general waste.
> 
> Organic waste can be ploughed into the field directly but this is not very environment-friendly and hence seldom used.
> 
> Recycling: Composting & Recycling are the most environmentally friendly methods. However, these are only viable when segregation is done at source. Nearly all the paper/paper products, plastics, metals & wood can be recycled and reused. For example, in the UK all plastic extruding plants such as bottle, polythene bags manufacturers must use at least 30% of the recycled polythene.
> 
> Incineration: Open burning is not very environment-friendly. Nevertheless, it is still commonly used by farmers and many developing countries primarily because it substantially reduces the quantity of solid waste requiring disposal. Incineration also requires that the unburnable & the materials that give out toxic fumes are separated. For example, construction leftovers such as broken bricks, marble chips & debris, slag, used batteries & burnt-out fluorescent tubes would not burn.
> 
> I only attended one seminar on RDF ( Refused derived fuel) and SRF ( Solid recovered fuel) made from solid waste which included all burnable waste such paper, cardboard, plastics, old garments/textile trimmings etc. as well as organic waste.
> 
> RDF is generally made from the municipal (household/city generated waste), has a lower calorific value and normally used in the heat & power plants.
> 
> SRF is made from commercial waste and has a higher caloric value than RDF, hence can be used mixed with coal & petroleum coke in the Cement kilns as well as in the power plants.
> 
> However, because of the manual labor involved and low caloric value and more rigorous treatment of the flue gasses, Waste to Energy plants are quite expensive to build and operate.
> 
> From the internet, I have found that the new Ethiopian Reppe WTE power plant costs $118-million and would produce 185GWh power per year. This means it is only a 23.13 MW plant at 8000 working hour per year which translates into capital outlay of $5.1-million per MW capacity. Whereas the recent Thar coal power operation cost $789-milion for the mine and $1.13-billion for a 600 MW plant or $1.9-million per MW for the plant itself and $3.2-million per MW including the cost of mine. This explains why a WTE plant is not yet installed in Pakistan.
> 
> Waste to Energy is however encouraged in developed countries through heavy subsidies because it is environmentally friendly.
> 
> You are presently actively involved in the Waste to Energy conversion whereas most of my information is nearly a decade old and the technology has moved on quite a bit since. I would greatly appreciate if you could advise me on the capital requirement per MW of the ‘Name Plate’ capacity and the production cost per KWh without the gov’t subsidy of the WTE power plant that you are working in.



Excellent write up!


----------



## niaz

Hon Inception-06

Many thanks for your personal message.

I looked up the BSR (Berlin waste management company) and the BSR WTE plant MHKW Ruhleben. This is in fact not a power plant but only a Steam Generating Incineration plant. It has 5 incinerating units which can burn up to 520 KT of municipal waste per annum generating superheated steam (850 deg C) which is sold to Reuter Power Station and used from Power generation and city heating. It is very environment-friendly with scrubbers and only emits pollutant-free flue gas.

25% of the feed comes out unburnt as 'slag'. Out this, nearly 12,000 tons of ferrous slag is sold as scrap and the rest disposed off as surface sealant and for other uses. It achieves a reduction of 170 KG CO2 equivalent of greenhouse gasses for every ton of waste burnt. A good example of efficient German Waste Management.

I could not get any data on its total capital cost or operating cost. IMHO such plants would be too expensive to afford for Pakistan for some time to come.

Thanks again for adding to this ignorant man's knowledge base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

niaz said:


> Hon Inception-06
> 
> Many thanks for your personal message.
> 
> I looked up the BSR (Berlin waste management company) and the BSR WTE plant MHKW Ruhleben. This is in fact not a power plant but only a Steam Generating Incineration plant. It has 5 incinerating units which can burn up to 520 KT of municipal waste per annum generating superheated steam (850 deg C) which is sold to Reuter Power Station and used from Power generation and city heating. It is very environment-friendly with scrubbers and only emits pollutant-free flue gas.
> 
> 25% of the feed comes out unburnt as 'slag'. Out this, nearly 12,000 tons of ferrous slag is sold as scrap and the rest disposed off as surface sealant and for other uses. It achieves a reduction of 170 KG CO2 equivalent of greenhouse gasses for every ton of waste burnt. A good example of efficient German Waste Management.
> 
> I could not get any data on its total capital cost or operating cost. IMHO such plants would be too expensive to afford for Pakistan for some time to come.
> 
> Thanks again for adding to this ignorant man's knowledge base.



Capital costs info in this paper, may be of some use to you guys:

http://gwcouncil.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Jane-Wu_thesis.pdf

Says anywhere from 250 - 350 USD capital cost (per annual ton capacity) if you get good deal on it from an active country in the sector (like china).

Operating costs seem to be around 5% (per year) of the total capital cost:

http://www.seas.columbia.edu/earth/wtert/sofos/Rodriguez_thesis.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180884258493210625

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bogeyman

In order to provide access to clean drinking water, TİKA has established 4 state-of-the-art Filtre Water Filter Plants network that will benefit 1 million people in Inner Sind Province and Karachi city.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197075343145938944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam: KP, GB govts at loggerhead over piece of land*






ISLAMABAD: The Khyber Pakhthunkhwa (KP) and Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) governments are at loggerheads over owning of eight acres of piece of land because this area will determine royalty for having location of power stations of multi-billion dollars Diamer-Basha Dam.

The power generation from Basha dam will determine share of royalty in favour of one of them--- either for KP or GB---- so it has become long outstanding issue between the two sides that remained unresolved for last several years.

There had been lingering dispute over eight acres of land between KP and GB authorities at time of partition. When this dispute erupted, both sides held Jirga (reconciliation committee) at local levels and this land was handed over to KP side but in official documents the land continued to belong to GB.

Even the post office and other government buildings are still owned by the GB government. “Within this area of 8 acres, there will be power stations constructed for Basha dam so royalty out of it will be given on the basis of land ownership either to KP or GB so it has become lingering dispute between the two sides,” said the official sources.

Federal Minister for Planning Asad Umar convened an online meeting last week to iron out differences between the two sides so that the construction work for Diamer Basha Dam could be kick-started with full swing from next fiscal year. However, the sources said that the meeting failed to achieve any consensus.

This scribe sent out message to Minister for Planning Asad Umar but did not get back his reply till filing of this report. The official sources said that there could be one solution that now this issue should again be left to the Jirga for decision as they had settled several years ago through peaceful settlement.

However, when official sources in KP government were contacted they said that KP chief minister asked for release of one man commission’s report and resolve this lingering dispute in accordance with its recommendations. The commission’s report is lying with PM office and the federal government has so far refused to make public this report.

On other side, the GB authorities are of the view that the official buildings are still belonged to them so they would not withdraw from seeking their justified rights that this land should be considered under their ownership. It’s long outstanding issue that remained unresolved during tenure of different governments in the past.

Top Planning Commission officials when contacted said that the one man commission was established for finalising land compensation for construction of Basha dam but this commission had inserted a clause that if the compensation was not finalised within stipulated timeframe then this compensation package could be re-opened. There is need to fix responsibility that why this package could not be implemented within the stipulated timeframe. The land acquisition for Basha dam had kick-started from Rs46 billion then it escalated to Rs74 billion. Again it went up to Rs86 billion and escalated to Rs101.3 billion. The government had provided Rs86 billion for acquiring of land till June 30, 2019 and it had allocated Rs4 billion for this purpose in the current fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Program (PSDP).

It is learnt that another cost escalation of land acquisition and resettlement is again on the cards as it increased up to Rs170 billion with the revision of PC-1. The cost of Diamer Basha Dam Project Acquisition of Land and Resettlement has gone up from Rs60 billion to Rs170 billion.

Originally the project for land acquisition for Bhasha dam was approved in 2008 with the cost of Rs60.051 billion, which was upward revised to 101.372 billion in 2015 and now it has been once again upward revised to Rs170,756 billion


----------



## ziaulislam

Sindh barrage 
pretty genious plan 





can block winter sea intrusion and manage summer water excess

unfortunately financial mismanagement means this might not start any time soon


----------



## ziaulislam

Historical..well played....any sane person would be silenced..the insane will continue their rant...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260645542402461697
Cost is substantial low because it doesmt involve foreign component and company is local one FWO.

Issue however is there were complain FWO has few expertise in such infrastructure building ..but the patners have that..and without invovling local firms you will never learn...we should have been building dams by our self since we have more hydro dams than most countries .


----------



## Path-Finder

@WebMaster cant this thread be moved to infrastructure development section?


----------



## Path-Finder

12,464MW electricity to be added to national grid through IPPs’ projects. As many as 12,464 megawatts of electricity would be added to the national grid through 25 projects of Independent Power Producers (IPPs), which are in various stages of development.

Sources told APP that these projects were being facilitated by the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) and would be operationalised gradually between 2020 to 2028.

Giving the breakup, they said a 1,263MW RLNG project, being set up near Trimmu Barrage in Jhang, would be ready by 2020.

Similarly, five projects having an accumulative capacity of 2,047MW would be made operational in 2021. These include two 330MW Thar coal power plants, 660MW Thar coal power plant, 7.08MW Riali-II hydropower project and 720MW Karot hydropower project.

Moreover, four projects with a total capacity of 2,160MW would be ready by 2022 and these would include 330MW Thar coal power plant, 1,320MW Thar coal power plant, 870MW Suki Kinari hydropower project and 300MW imported coal power plant.

Likewise, sources said 1,980MW would be added to the system through IPPs in 2023, 2,124MW in 2024, 1,172MW in 2026 and 1,710MW in 2028. The projects include 700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project, 1,124MW Kohala hydropower project, 300MW Ashkot hydropower project, 640MW Mahl hydropower project, 450MW Athmuqam hydropower project, 82MW Turtonas-Uzghor hydropower project, 163MW Grange Power Limited etc.

It is pertinent to mention that PPIB was created in 1994 as a “one-window facilitator” on behalf of the government to promote private investments in power sector. In 2012, PPIB was made a statutory organization through the Private Power and Infrastructure Board Act 2012 (Act VI of 2012).

Source: Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under Construction or Approved Dams Compilation.

1. 1124 MW Kohala Dam Project 39.7 Thousand acre ft reservoir approved (CPEC) completion 2025-26 

2. 800 MW Mohmand Dam Project 1.239 MAF Reservoir Under Construction completion 2024-25

3. 4500 MW Bhasha Dam Project 6.70 MAF Reservoir Approved Construction starting soon completion 2028

4. 4320 MW Dasu Dam Project 1. 410 MAF Reservoir Under Construction Phase 1 completion 2024 Phase 2 completion 2027

5. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project (CPEC) Launched

6. 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) Completion 2022-23 Reservoir Length 3.7 KM 

7. 12 MW Murunj Dam 0.8 MAF Reservoir PC-1 Tender and Feasibility study Approved

8. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction (CPEC) completion 2022 Reservoir Length 27.1 KM

9. 300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project Launched by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP

10. 40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP completion Date 2020-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*NTDC installs 600MVA transformer at Yousafwala grid station*
MD says transformer installation will help improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari and Chishtian

The National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has successfully commissioned a 600MVA transformer at 500kV Yousafwala Grid Station, Sahiwal.

The transformer on Saturday was energized on full load.

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, NTDC Managing Director Engr Dr Khawaja Riffat Hassan said that the installation work on the 600MVA autotransformer at 500kV Yousafwala grid station has enhanced the capacity of the station to 1,800MVA at 500kV level.

“This will improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari, Chishtian; LESCO areas of Okara, Sarfaraz Nagar, Lahore as well as some areas of FESCO. Resultantly, overloading of the system, as well as forced load shedding, will be reduced.”

The managing director further said that in order to enhance the power system transmission capacity under its constraints management strategy, the NTDC is vigorously pursuing the completion of installation work of autotransformers at 220kV Ghakhar grid station and 500kV Rawat grid station.

“The NTDC will soon install a 160MVA transformer at 220kV Ghakhar grid station (Gujranwala),” he added.

The 220kV Gakkhar Grid Station is located near the industrial hub of Gujranwala and adjoining districts. Due to the ever-rising industrial and commercial activities in the region, the increasing demand for power is causing overloading of currently operational autotransformers.

Moreover, the MD said, a 160MVA autotransformer is also being installed at 500kV Rawat Grid Station, Rawalpindi. “After completion of installation work, the total capacity of the said grid station would be increased to 910MVA. The transformer will not only share the load of other transformers of the same grid station but the areas of IESCO and Rawalpindi District, Islamabad Capital territory, whereas Jhelum and Chakwal District will also have improved voltage profile and will minimize forced load shedding. The transformer is likely to be energized during the ongoing summers.”

The NTDC MD assured that the installation work of transformers would be completed on a fast track basis so that uninterrupted power supply is provided for the comfort of consumers of respective distribution companies of GEPCO and IESCO.

Dilating upon the installation works, the MD said that the company has completed the installation work of transformer at Yousafwala Grid Station on war footings ahead of its deadline despite the problems being faced due to the prevailing Covid-19 situation.

He said that Energy Minister Omar Ayub Khan, Special Adviser to Prime Minister Shahzad Qasim and Power Secretary Omer Rasul have also appreciated the NTDC management for early energization of the project.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...00mva-transformer-at-yousafwala-grid-station/


----------



## Azure




----------



## PDF

*Pakistan pushes renewables - but coal expansion continues too*
Rina Saeed Khan
5 Min Read



ISLAMABAD (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Pakistan this week set in motion a plan to boost the share of its electric power that comes from renewables to 30% by 2030, up from about 4% today, government officials said.

“The targets in the newly announced policy are a 20% share of renewables in installed capacity of Pakistan’s power mix by 2025 and 30% by 2030,” said Syed Aqeel Hussain Jafry, policy director for the government’s Alternative Energy Development Board.

That will include mainly wind and solar power, but also geothermal, tidal, wave and biomass energy, he said.

With boosts in hydropower capacity expected as well, the shift could bring the share of clean energy in Pakistan’s electricity mix to 65% by 2030, said Nadeem Babar, head of a task force on energy reforms in Pakistan.

But the legislation leaves in place plans to build seven more coal-fired power plants as part of the second phase of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor project - something that could impede scale-up of renewable power, warned Zeeshan Ashfaq, a solar and wind energy developer in Pakistan.

“A coal pipeline of around 4,000-5,000 megawatts will not provide much space for renewables,” said Ashfaq, managing director of SOWITEC (Solar Wind Technology) Pakistan.

The new national renewables policy, approved by the prime minister’s cabinet last December, was delayed by the coronavirus pandemic and as negotiators tried to resolve disputes with individual provinces.

But Asad Umar, federal minister for planning and development, said on social media the resolution of those disputes now opened the way to “unleash Pakistan’s full potential” for renewables.

New investment in renewable energy is expected to come from private investors, with potential suppliers bidding in annual auctions and low-tariff proposals winning, said Babar, chair of the energy task force and now special assistant to the prime minister.

Jafry, of the alternative energy board, said the policy represented a significant shift from the past, when investors approached the government with individual projects.

*NEW FOCUS *
Ashfaq, the renewables developer, said the current government had shown more interest in renewable energy than previous administrations.

“The last government’s focus was on investing in fossil fuel power plants. This new government is much more open to renewable energy and wants to promote it” he said.

Babar said most of the new planned renewable power would be solar or wind, divided roughly equally between the two technologies, and coming from everything from wind farms to rooftop solar.

“We already have more than 30 wind and solar plants in operation, all financed privately by local and international banks, multilaterals and export credit agencies. New ones will be financed the same way,” he said.

The new renewables plan represents “an ambitious target but achievable”, he said.

International investors could put as much as $15 billion into the plan by 2030, Ashfaq predicted - though he cautioned that renewables investment would depend on clear government targets for its use, and growing demand for power as the country industrialises.

Growth in power demand has slowed over the past two years, with Pakistan’s economy struggling even before the coronavirus pandemic hit in March, he said.

*ROADBLOCK? *
One big potential roadblock to scaling renewables is the focus of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project on building new coal-fired power plants, Ashfaq said.

“Nearly 70% of generation capacity of CPEC power projects is coal fired. With CPEC coal-power projects, coal-fired generation capacity will increase from 3% in 2017 to 20% in 2025,” he said.

Achieving the country’s renewable energy aims will require rethinking those plans, he said.

But Babar said “pre-authorized fossil fuel projects under CPEC will continue execution - they will go into construction”.

That suggests Pakistan will continue with plans to build all seven new CPEC coal-fired power plants by 2024.

Jafry, of the alternative energy board, however, said he believed the new renewables policy was “achievable and realistic”, as it was linked to forecasts of Pakistan’s energy demand through 2047.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ut-coal-expansion-continues-too-idUSKCN253311


----------



## Azure

*Omar Ayub Inaugurates 132 Kv Grid Station*




Mon 17th August 2020 | 11:10 PM

_*Minister for Power Division Omar Ayub Khan has inaugurated 132 kV grid station at Bhara Kahu established by Islamabad Electric Supply Company (IESCO).*

_
ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - APP - 17th Aug, 2020 ) :Minister for Power Division Omar Ayub Khan has inaugurated 132 kV grid station at Bhara Kahu established by Islamabad Electric Supply Company (IESCO).

Speaking on the occasion, the Minister said the grid station would ensure smooth and uninterrupted power supply to consumers of Bhara Khau, Pir Sohwa and adjacent areas. It would also help end low voltage issue in the areas, he added, said a press release issued here Monday.

He said IESCO was one of best power distribution company and providing best facilities to its consumers while following leading from front formula.

He also appreciated IESCO field staff for prompt redressal of the consumers' complaints. The minister also appreciated IESCO staff and entire team for timely completion of the grid-station.

IESCO CEO Shahid Iqbal Chaudhary said the company would continue to set up more grid stations besides up-gradation of the existing grid-stations.

He said due attention was being given for prompt redressal of the consumers' complaints.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/amp/pakistan/omar-ayub-inaugurates-132-kv-grid-station-1004052.html


----------



## Azure

*FESCO Completes Two New Grid Stations*




Tue 11th August 2020 | 06:10 PM


FAISALABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - APP - 11th Aug, 2020 ) :Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Faisalabad Electric Supply Company (FESCO) Shafiq ul Hassan said that with the completion of two new grid stations 66KV Musa Khel and 132KV Cheena would not open new horizons of development but also helpful to provide uninterrupted supply to the public.

He lauded the efforts of GSC staff on completion of 66KV Musa Khel grid station in the shortest time period.

He said that loses on Musa Khel and Numl feeders have also been reduced and residents of area are getting smooth voltage.

Similarly, completion of 132KV Cheena grid station would not supply the excellent voltage to far-lung areas but also provide relief to FESCO system as well as consumers. The construction of 24 KM long transmission line is also part of this project.

FESCO is also taking necessary measures for the up-gradation of the distribution system in view of growingnumbers of consumers so that quality service could be provided to them.
_
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/amp/pakistan/fesco-completes-two-new-grid-stations-998594.html
_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

By the Grace of almighty ALLAH, Another structure commenced at #Mohmand Dam Project.

The excavation works for Diversion Tunnel#1 has been started today. The Technical adviser for WAPDA Mr. Nasir Hanif & GM WAPDA also witness the commencement activities.

#Dam #Hydropower #KPK #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*Siemens Gamesa secures orders for eight new wind farms in Pakistan*






Siemens Gamesa has secured a series of orders for eight new wind farms in Pakistan during the company’s 2020 fiscal year, totaling 410 MW, projecting the company forward as one of the leading players in Pakistan’s nascent wind energy market.

The central Asian country is rigorously building out electricity generating capacity, battling power blackouts. Partnering with an Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contractor, Siemens Gamesa will supply, install and commission a total of 205 units of Siemens Gamesa 2.X turbines for eight projects with a combined capacity of 410 MW. Of the eight wind farms package, two projects have already started construction, with commissioning expected in November 2020 and February 2021 respectively.

When fully operational at the end of 2021, these eight wind farms will generate enough electricity to cover the annual needs of up to 600,000 local households with clean and affordable electricity, significantly alleviating the power shortage in Pakistan where 40 million residents have no access to electricity supply.

“As a global pioneer of wind solutions, Siemens Gamesa has a track record of bringing innovative technologies to developing markets across the globe” said Enrique Pedrosa, Chief Regions Officer of Siemens Gamesa’s Onshore business unit. “We’re pleased with the impact and partnership we have been able to make in Pakistan. Renewables are at the centre of the global energy transition and will play an essential role in economic recovery post Covid-19. We’re well positioned and committed to bringing more sustainable and affordable clean energy for generations to come in Pakistan”.

Siemens Gamesa signed its first project in Pakistan (50 MW) three years ago. These new eight projects are a giant step in the company’s commitment to being one of the main drivers of sustainable development in the country.

As a country heavily reliant on imported natural gas and oil for power generation, Pakistan is now promoting renewable sources with a focus on wind and solar, which are now the cheapest sources of power in the country. The Pakistani government aims to boost modern renewable energy in its energy mix to 30 percent by 2030.

Siemens Gamesa has grown in the Asia Pacific region since the 1980s and has now installed more than 8.5 GW of onshore turbines in China, Pakistan, Japan, South Korea, Vietnam, Indonesia, the Philippines, Thailand, Australia and New Zealand. On the offshore side, the company completed the installation of Taiwan’s first offshore wind power project in 2019 (128 MW) and in addition reached close to 2 GW of firm orders in the island.





__





Wind - Siemens Gamesa secures orders for eight new wind farms in Pakistan - Renewable Energy Magazine, at the heart of clean energy journalism






www.renewableenergymagazine.com


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder

Voith awarded E&M equipment supply contract for #800MW #Mohmand_Dam_hydropower_Project. China Gezhouba Group Corporation (#CGGC) and Voith Hydro Shanghai Limited (#VHS) have entered into an equipment supply contract under which VHS will supply four 200-MW Francis turbine-generator units and online monitoring systems for the 800MW Mohmand Dam hydropower plant.


----------



## fatman17

Joining the renewable energy group. 6kw solar system to be installed in my home starting tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## tman786

What's the cost of all components for the 6kw setup?


fatman17 said:


> Joining the renewable energy group. 6kw solar system to be installed in my home starting tomorrow.
> View attachment 687464
> View attachment 687465


----------



## fatman17

tman786 said:


> What's the cost of all components for the 6kw setup?


Under 0.8m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

tman786 said:


> What's the cost of all components for the 6kw setup?


The inverter is very fancy. You can download a app which monitors the system, alerts you when there is a KE breakdown and solar system is operating and vice versa. Also let's you know if there is a problem with the solar system so that the support services can be called. Also monitors the savings on electricity bill by net metering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> The inverter is very fancy. You can download a app which monitors the system, alerts you when there is a KE breakdown and solar system is operating and vice versa. Also let's you know if there is a problem with the solar system so that the support services can be called. Also monitors the savings on electricity bill by net metering.


Inverter being installed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Inverter being installed
> View attachment 687708


Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Type59

fatman17 said:


> Under construction
> View attachment 687961
> View attachment 687962



How many appliances do you expect to run with set up? I and forum will be grateful, if you post regular reviews on purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

Type59 said:


> How many appliances do you expect to run with set up? I and forum will be grateful, if you post regular reviews on purchase.



Also interested! @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Type59 said:


> How many appliances do you expect to run with set up? I and forum will be grateful, if you post regular reviews on purchase.


All lights, fans, fridges, TV, laptops. There is enough kw for 2 ACs but they have to be inverter ACs, I have normal ACs so they won't operate. I will keep everyone updated who is interested once the system comes on line. For technical reasons one cannot use electric kettle, toaster, microwave, clothing iron when solar system is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Itachi

fatman17 said:


> For technical reasons one cannot use electric kettle, toaster, microwave, clothing iron when solar system is on.



That's interesting, what are the reasons?


----------



## fatman17

Has to do with the heat elements in these things. Not compatible. They use a lot of amperes to get hot. This is just my own understanding


Itachi said:


> That's interesting, what are the reasons?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*

In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.

Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.

Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.

This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.



https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure




----------



## truthfollower

fatman17 said:


> Joining the renewable energy group. 6kw solar system to be installed in my home starting tomorrow.
> View attachment 687464
> View attachment 687465


wow so nice you are my most favorite person now on this forum. 🤗


fatman17 said:


> The inverter is very fancy. You can download a app which monitors the system, alerts you when there is a KE breakdown and solar system is operating and vice versa. Also let's you know if there is a problem with the solar system so that the support services can be called. Also monitors the savings on electricity bill by net metering.


and what will happen in case of lightning strike?

sounds like a tesla solar wall








please update about estimated years to recoup the cost


----------



## fatman17

About 2 years. 50% saving on KE electric bill. Working great so far. KE has High Tariff periods 7 to 11am when solar is contributing 90% of the load and 7 to 11pm when grid and solar batteries are contributing 50:50%.


truthfollower said:


> wow so nice you are my most favorite person now on this forum. [emoji847]
> 
> and what will happen in case of lightning strike?
> 
> sounds like a tesla solar wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please update about estimated years to recoup the cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Solar charges the batteries in the day time and the batteries discharge during the night. Net metering has also started and we are selling KwH back to KE. There is a App which is available which allows you to keep an eye on the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337112074678308865

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 695092


Surprised no news on our media

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amazing story , should be Top Story on Newspaper , 400,000 Gallons Water cleaned up with Nuclear power
tremendous achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

I would think after this year at the very latest, water management gets moved up to a high priority for the nation, especially reforms to make the nation resilient canal network.






Pakistan need reforms like the Arizona water management / Recharge strategy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Historian

A detail video about the tarbela dam construction and story of tunnel no.2 inlet gate collapse and consultant's suicide.


----------

